# Peaceful protesters killed in Bahrain today



## Annie

Great pics at site, links too. I don't get an administration like this, that gets so much right, yet so much wrong. Sometimes I feel like we're back to 1971. :coffee3: 

http://gatewaypundit.blogspot.com/2006/03/massive-muslim-protest-in-bahrain.html



> Saturday, March 04, 2006
> Massive Muslim Protest in Bahrain Against Terrorism
> 
> "As tragic as the recent events in Iraq are, the silver lining is that it has brought to the fore the sectarian tensions in Bahrain and the need to resolve them before the situation gets out of hand. I hope that the civil and political societies make use of this momentum to achieve tangible and permanent changes."
> 
> Chan'ad Bahraini
> Wednesday, March 1, 2006
> 
> These Incredible Pictures are from Montadayat.org
> 
> Chan' ad Bahraini on the massive unity protest in Bahrain after the Golden Mosque bombings:
> 
> It comes as no surprise that the recent sectarian violence in Iraq would have repercussions here in Bahrain. Both countries have a Shia majority but have been politically dominated by the minority Sunnis; and both countries are now trying to establish themselves as something that looks like a democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than stressing the victimization of the Shia, Shaikh Isa Qassem in his speech highlighted the solidarity between Sunnis and Shias.
> 
> 
> And there were lots of people with placards (like the one below) and chanting slogans of "No Shia, no Sunni. All of us denounce the exclusivists(terrorists)"
> 
> Chan' ad Bahraini has much more on the significance of this protest.
> 
> 
> Montadayat.org has many picutres from the massive protest here and here.


----------



## bareed

People killed in Bahrain by Security Forces and terror by military.

Protesters was sleeping when Security forces attacks.

I can't post pics and links, please help us....


----------



## California Girl

Protesters killed as police storm Bahrain demonstration camp - Channel 4 News

Link to Brit C4 report. I thought Bahrain was one of the more settled ME states.


----------



## Dr.Drock

Hundreds injured also.

BBC News - Bahrain violence: UK voices concern


----------



## Jos

bareed said:


> People killed in Bahrain by Security Forces and terror by military.
> 
> Protesters was sleeping when Security forces attacks.
> 
> I can't post pics and links, please help us....



photos at BBC News - In pictures: Pearl Square stormed


----------



## California Girl

bareed said:


> People killed in Bahrain by Security Forces and terror by military.
> 
> Protesters was sleeping when Security forces attacks.
> 
> I can't post pics and links, please help us....



What is it that you think Americans can do to assist you?


----------



## bareed

California Girl said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> People killed in Bahrain by Security Forces and terror by military.
> 
> Protesters was sleeping when Security forces attacks.
> 
> I can't post pics and links, please help us....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it that you think Americans can do to assist you?
Click to expand...


Thanks California Girl

you are helping us actually by posting links and images. you can also publish news here about what happen in Bahrain and you can see how Bahrain TV represent our peaceful protest and write your opinion.

Thanks Dr. Drock and Jos


----------



## High_Gravity

I been to Bahrain and its a lovely country, its people are taken care of for the most part, what are they protesting about?


----------



## mdn2000

California Girl said:


> Protesters killed as police storm Bahrain demonstration camp - Channel 4 News
> 
> Link to Brit C4 report. I thought Bahrain was one of the more settled ME states.



Pacifism in the face of Tyranny is not a "settled Middle Eastern State". Peace requires Liberty and Justice for all people, not just the Moslem Men.


----------



## High_Gravity

California Girl said:


> Protesters killed as police storm Bahrain demonstration camp - Channel 4 News
> 
> Link to Brit C4 report. I thought Bahrain was one of the more settled ME states.



Yeah me too, I am surprised to hear this.


----------



## California Girl

bareed said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> People killed in Bahrain by Security Forces and terror by military.
> 
> Protesters was sleeping when Security forces attacks.
> 
> I can't post pics and links, please help us....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it that you think Americans can do to assist you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks California Girl
> 
> you are helping us actually by posting links and images. you can also publish news here about what happen in Bahrain and you can see how Bahrain TV represent our peaceful protest and write your opinion.
> 
> Thanks Dr. Drock and Jos
Click to expand...


I've been to Bahrain. Lovely place. What is it that the people of Bahrain want?


----------



## Claudette

I agree.

I thought the country was pretty stable and prosperous. 

Heck. I don't even remember hearing anything in the news about the country until a couple of days ago.


----------



## Intense

Update, 5:53 a.m.:
Death toll: Three people were killed and 231 wounded in a police operation to clear protesters from a Manama square Thursday, Bahrain's health minister said. Faisal bin Yaqoob al-Hamer told Reuters that 36 people were still being treated, including one in intensive care. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Get dispatches from Times correspondents around the globe delivered to your inbox with our daily World newsletter. Sign up » 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


A barrage of tear gas canisters thundered across the square about 3 a.m. as dozens of police cars, armored security vehicles and ambulances converged on a makeshift tent city in the center of Manama that was beginning to resemble a smaller version of Tahrir Square in Cairo, where Egyptian protesters this month were successful in overthrowing their president.

After a peaceful, festive evening, most of the protesters in Pearl Square were asleep when the attack began, witnesses said, noting that no steps had been taken to guard the area against the security forces, even though two people had been killed in clashes with them earlier in the week.

"They told us we had three days in the square," said one man as he ran from the scene. "And then they attack us on the second day."

Mideast unrest: Bahrain authorities launch surprise attack on protesters in Manama - latimes.com


----------



## California Girl

High_Gravity said:


> I been to Bahrain and its a lovely country, its people are taken care of for the most part, what are they protesting about?



Me too! I liked Bahrain. Very interesting place. Shame for them that their protesters have been killed.


----------



## High_Gravity

I loved Bahrain, good clean place, hot women and good booze, one of the better Arab countries I been to, I am sad to hear that it has problems.


----------



## mdn2000

We are in a news blackout in the USA. We get just about Zero news, sure they touch a big story when its completely out of hand, but as far as real news, we have none.

Bareed, is your user name an indication as to the problems in your country. Civil Rights of particular groups, I see a book from Lebanon has this word in the title so I am thinking maybe there is a connection, I was going to post a quote but thought it best to know if there is a connection first.


----------



## Jos

Bloody crackdown smashes Bahrain protesters 


> At least four people were killed Thursday after riot police used buckshot, tear gas and clubs to drive protesters from a main square in Bahrain's capital Manama, where they had been been demanding political change. an ambulance driver had said a Saudi Arabian army officer "held gun to his head" and threatened to kill him if he helped the injured.
> *Protesters' demands*
> The protesters' demands have two main objectives: Force the ruling Sunni monarchy to give up its control over top government posts and all critical decisions, and address deep grievances held by the country's majority Shiites who claim they face systematic discrimination and are effectively blocked from key roles in public service and the military.


Bloody crackdown smashes Bahrain protesters - World news - Mideast/N. Africa - msnbc.com


----------



## bareed

within last few years tow Pakistani was killed and within 4 days 6 Bahraini killed. The government does't catch the killer. The king promise people to provide them with houses, better salaries and provide unemployeds with proper jobs but nothing from his promises happened.

People in Bahrain signed on constitution on 2001 and after 1 year he change it.


----------



## California Girl

bareed said:


> within last few years tow Pakistani was killed and within 4 days 6 Bahraini killed. The government does't catch the killer. The king promise people to provide them with houses, better salaries and provide unemployeds with proper jobs but nothing from his promises happened.
> 
> People in Bahrain signed on constitution on 2001 and after 1 year he change it.



My understanding is that you don't necessarily want to overthrow your king but that you want a greater say in your government and you want your government to help the Bahraini people more. Is that right?


----------



## California Girl

mdn2000 said:


> We are in a news blackout in the USA. We get just about Zero news, sure they touch a big story when its completely out of hand, but as far as real news, we have none.
> 
> Bareed, is your user name an indication as to the problems in your country. Civil Rights of particular groups, I see a book from Lebanon has this word in the title so I am thinking maybe there is a connection, I was going to post a quote but thought it best to know if there is a connection first.



We don't have a 'news blackout', it's just not being reported because the US media doesn't see Bahrain as a strategically important ally, like Egypt is. But what we can do, is bombard the US Media and ask them why they are not covering the protests in Bahrain. Seems to me, it would help put pressure on their government if our media would run the story. 

Guys, email the media - left or right - just throw out some emails and ask them to cover it.


----------



## High_Gravity

California Girl said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are in a news blackout in the USA. We get just about Zero news, sure they touch a big story when its completely out of hand, but as far as real news, we have none.
> 
> Bareed, is your user name an indication as to the problems in your country. Civil Rights of particular groups, I see a book from Lebanon has this word in the title so I am thinking maybe there is a connection, I was going to post a quote but thought it best to know if there is a connection first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have a 'news blackout', it's just not being reported because the US media doesn't see Bahrain as a strategically important ally, like Egypt is. But what we can do, is bombard the US Media and ask them why they are not covering the protests in Bahrain. Seems to me, it would help put pressure on their government if our media would run the story.
> 
> Guys, email the media - left or right - just throw out some emails and ask them to cover it.
Click to expand...



Thats a good idea.


----------



## Jos

Mahmoud Makk Abutaki, 23, was said to have been shot and killed on Thursday in Pearl Square. He was kissed by his relatives in a Manama morgue.  (Photo: Andrea Bruce / The New York Times)

Bahrain, is a strategically vital nation that hosts the U.S. Navys 5th Fleet


----------



## High_Gravity

> Bahrain, is a strategically vital nation that hosts the U.S. Navy&#8217;s 5th Fleet



Very true, alot of US Navy Personnel rotate through Bahrain and US Marines.


----------



## California Girl

High_Gravity said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are in a news blackout in the USA. We get just about Zero news, sure they touch a big story when its completely out of hand, but as far as real news, we have none.
> 
> Bareed, is your user name an indication as to the problems in your country. Civil Rights of particular groups, I see a book from Lebanon has this word in the title so I am thinking maybe there is a connection, I was going to post a quote but thought it best to know if there is a connection first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have a 'news blackout', it's just not being reported because the US media doesn't see Bahrain as a strategically important ally, like Egypt is. But what we can do, is bombard the US Media and ask them why they are not covering the protests in Bahrain. Seems to me, it would help put pressure on their government if our media would run the story.
> 
> Guys, email the media - left or right - just throw out some emails and ask them to cover it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a good idea.
Click to expand...


Yea, it's pretty easy.... pick your favorite journalists and commentators and drop them a line asking why we're not hearing about it. Target both the hard news programs and the comment programs. I can't think of any that do not have an email address on their websites.


----------



## moonlite0220

you people only go for your usual entertainment but you dont know anything  about what people there are going through.

the protesters their are shia (all of them). they are protesting against the religious discrimination done by the bahraini govt
· Shia only holds 13% of the high official post in the country

· Shia citizens are not allowed to work in the Bahraini Army

· Shia citizens are not allowed to work in the intelligence agency

· Shia citizens are not allowed to work in the in police force

· Shia in Bahrain are not allowed to include their religious believes in the school curriculum

· Shia attendance in the University of Bahrain is above 70% while the majority of them are unemployed as a specific policy of the government.

· The government has made it so difficult for the Shia youth to live in Bahrain where they are forcing them to leave Bahrain to neighboring countries for employment.

· There are 5 ministers out of 25 in the government cabinet.

· The Shia mosques are neglected by the Bahraini government and it is almost impossible to get a permit to build a Shia mosque in the country.

· Shia citizens cannot buy land or house in 48% of the country because the government refuses to allow Shia citizens to purchase land and houses on those areas; like East and West Riffa.

· Shia are not allowed to study Islam according to their sect in the government schools.

· Shia Friday sermons are completely neglected by the government media while Sunni sermons are aired live every Friday.

· When it comes to religious program on the Television; Shia scholars are rarely invited and the government act if the Shia does not exist in the country.


----------



## California Girl

moonlite0220 said:


> you people only go for your usual entertainment but you dont know anything  about what people there are going through.
> 
> Snip.



Perhaps if you approached us the way the OP approached us, we would be more sympathetic towards you... instead you make stupid statements about the west - based on the bullshit you are told by your stupid Imams.


----------



## moonlite0220

California Girl said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you people only go for your usual entertainment but you dont know anything  about what people there are going through.
> 
> Snip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps if you approached us the way the OP approached us, we would be more sympathetic towards you... instead you make stupid statements about the west - based on the bullshit you are told by your stupid Imams.
Click to expand...


we dont need your fake sympathy.


----------



## mdn2000

High_Gravity said:


> I loved Bahrain, good clean place, hot women and good booze, one of the better Arab countries I been to, I am sad to hear that it has problems.



What took you to the Middle East, work or pleasure. 

Women and Booze, is that, foreign women or local, just curious as to how Moslem the place is.


----------



## California Girl

moonlite0220 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you people only go for your usual entertainment but you dont know anything  about what people there are going through.
> 
> Snip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps if you approached us the way the OP approached us, we would be more sympathetic towards you... instead you make stupid statements about the west - based on the bullshit you are told by your stupid Imams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we dont need your fake sympathy.
Click to expand...


We don't need your fake Islam.... but we tolerate it because we are an open society.... unlike yours.  

The OP came on this board asking for help. He's getting it. All you do is promote hatred... you are the reason that some people in the west dislike Islam. Your ignorance is pathetic. There is no excuse for it. You have access to the internet. Use it to educate yourself on the west. We're a cool bunch of people.... and.... we're free!


----------



## moonlite0220

California Girl said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps if you approached us the way the OP approached us, we would be more sympathetic towards you... instead you make stupid statements about the west - based on the bullshit you are told by your stupid Imams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we dont need your fake sympathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't need your fake Islam.... but we tolerate it because we are an open society.... unlike yours.
> 
> The OP came on this board asking for help. He's getting it. All you do is promote hatred... you are the reason that some people in the west dislike Islam. Your ignorance is pathetic. There is no excuse for it. You have access to the internet. Use it to educate yourself on the west. We're a cool bunch of people.... and.... we're free!
Click to expand...


 lol


----------



## Jos

Bahrain - 14 Feb 2011, Live Rounds & Tear Gas Used on Demonstrators, 14/02/2011 

You can hear machine gun fire too


----------



## bareed

California Girl said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> within last few years tow Pakistani was killed and within 4 days 6 Bahraini killed. The government does't catch the killer. The king promise people to provide them with houses, better salaries and provide unemployeds with proper jobs but nothing from his promises happened.
> 
> People in Bahrain signed on constitution on 2001 and after 1 year he change it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding is that you don't necessarily want to overthrow your king but that you want a greater say in your government and you want your government to help the Bahraini people more. Is that right?
Click to expand...



Yes, we want vote Prime Minister because he hold this position more than 40 years and he ask Business mans 50% from their profits.

Our demand to vote for Prime Minister but if the Gov. going to kill unarmed people we will rise our demands.

Thanks again California Girl


----------



## mdn2000

California Girl said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are in a news blackout in the USA. We get just about Zero news, sure they touch a big story when its completely out of hand, but as far as real news, we have none.
> 
> Bareed, is your user name an indication as to the problems in your country. Civil Rights of particular groups, I see a book from Lebanon has this word in the title so I am thinking maybe there is a connection, I was going to post a quote but thought it best to know if there is a connection first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have a 'news blackout', it's just not being reported because the US media doesn't see Bahrain as a strategically important ally, like Egypt is. But what we can do, is bombard the US Media and ask them why they are not covering the protests in Bahrain. Seems to me, it would help put pressure on their government if our media would run the story.
> 
> Guys, email the media - left or right - just throw out some emails and ask them to cover it.
Click to expand...


Call it what you want, I call it a news black out, what happened in Eucador today, how about Niteroi, have you heard our crime has gone up do to the Olympics coming to town. 

Put pressure on a government, seems like we should keep our fingers out unless we have a clear plan, our time to help has passed, at least in a meaningful way.

We could of helped by using more oil to increase production of food, we could of helped by not diverting corn to Ethanol, we could of helped by increasing our industry and reducing our tax burden. 

The more success and the higher standard of living we enjoy the better the better the World does in return. 

I know, we can send Hillary Clinton in, of course Arabs never negotiate with women so that is a bad idea. Hell, send Obama, he gave a speech in Cairo, maybe a speech would help. 

Not a news blackout, you are kidding yourself. I live in the third world, I know news is not reported. We have 24/7 news, a dozen channels, have you heard that the old USSR Communist party of Brazil campaigns openly and with government money hear in Brazil. Seems like big news, did you hear we have record soy bean production this year, I beleive they have surpassed the USA. That is huge news, Third World countries are surpassing the USA in the production of food for the first time in history.

Our media ran stories about Allah depicted in a cartoon, what was the result, a few dead in protests. 

Last thing we need is our lousy media covering anything, that includes Fox news. 

I personally find 95% of Fox news to suck, I never watch Fox unless I am stuck in a hotel and aint got nothing else to watch. 

RT is actually a better news channel then Fox, Thats the Russian Times I beleive. I see that when while in Spain.

There is not news blackout, its just a murder story in the Caribean needs 24/7 news coverage and what is happening in the World is best kept from the people we wish to manipulate and control.


----------



## bareed

Thanks all,

Bahrain Gov. slow down internet speed, so may i can't reply frequently to u Qs.

Please post more pics and links.

You are really support us.


----------



## bareed

It is not only about Shea'a. Soni's also participating in this protests.


----------



## Sunni Man

The reason the Western media is not presenting the protests in Bahrain is simple.

The government is Sunni and loyal to the U.S.

But the protesters are Shia muslins

The same as the Shia muslims in Iran

So the American government does not want the protests to succeed.

Because a new Shia controlled government would most likely be pro Iranian.


----------



## California Girl

mdn2000 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are in a news blackout in the USA. We get just about Zero news, sure they touch a big story when its completely out of hand, but as far as real news, we have none.
> 
> Bareed, is your user name an indication as to the problems in your country. Civil Rights of particular groups, I see a book from Lebanon has this word in the title so I am thinking maybe there is a connection, I was going to post a quote but thought it best to know if there is a connection first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have a 'news blackout', it's just not being reported because the US media doesn't see Bahrain as a strategically important ally, like Egypt is. But what we can do, is bombard the US Media and ask them why they are not covering the protests in Bahrain. Seems to me, it would help put pressure on their government if our media would run the story.
> 
> Guys, email the media - left or right - just throw out some emails and ask them to cover it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call it what you want, I call it a news black out, what happened in Eucador today, how about Niteroi, have you heard our crime has gone up do to the Olympics coming to town.
> 
> Put pressure on a government, seems like we should keep our fingers out unless we have a clear plan, our time to help has passed, at least in a meaningful way.
> 
> We could of helped by using more oil to increase production of food, we could of helped by not diverting corn to Ethanol, we could of helped by increasing our industry and reducing our tax burden.
> 
> The more success and the higher standard of living we enjoy the better the better the World does in return.
> 
> I know, we can send Hillary Clinton in, of course Arabs never negotiate with women so that is a bad idea. Hell, send Obama, he gave a speech in Cairo, maybe a speech would help.
> 
> Not a news blackout, you are kidding yourself. I live in the third world, I know news is not reported. We have 24/7 news, a dozen channels, have you heard that the old USSR Communist party of Brazil campaigns openly and with government money hear in Brazil. Seems like big news, did you hear we have record soy bean production this year, I beleive they have surpassed the USA. That is huge news, Third World countries are surpassing the USA in the production of food for the first time in history.
> 
> Our media ran stories about Allah depicted in a cartoon, what was the result, a few dead in protests.
> 
> Last thing we need is our lousy media covering anything, that includes Fox news.
> 
> I personally find 95% of Fox news to suck, I never watch Fox unless I am stuck in a hotel and aint got nothing else to watch.
> 
> RT is actually a better news channel then Fox, Thats the Russian Times I beleive. I see that when while in Spain.
> 
> There is not news blackout, its just a murder story in the Caribean needs 24/7 news coverage and what is happening in the World is best kept from the people we wish to manipulate and control.
Click to expand...


There is no 'news blackout' on the western media. They're running the story about Bahrain. 

Personally, I would like to see some statement from our government about it. Obama was quick to call for Mubarak to resign... before he backed away from that stance... and then went back to calling for him to resign. 

If he was supportive of Egypt's protests, he should be coming out and talking about the rest of the countries who are trying to make things better for themselves. Seems pretty straightforward to me.... unless of course, there's more important things than the freedom of ordinary people across the ME.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> The reason the Western media is not presenting the protests in Bahrain is simple.
> 
> The government is Sunni and loyal to the U.S.
> 
> But the protesters are Shia muslins
> 
> The same as the Shia muslims in Iran
> 
> So the American government does not want the protests to succeed.
> 
> Because a new Shia controlled government would most likely be pro Iranian.



They're protesting in Iran too. They've had deaths there as well as Bahrain.


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> They're protesting in Iran too. They've had deaths there as well as Bahrain.


Two different situations that are unrelated in both scope and nature.


----------



## Ropey

But the end result is that the Muslims are rising up against their rulers. They want to be governed, not ruled.

That's what is important.


----------



## Sunni Man

I am all for Democracy in the Middle East.

That way the people can force their governments to revoke all trade and peace treaties with Israel.


----------



## High_Gravity

mdn2000 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved Bahrain, good clean place, hot women and good booze, one of the better Arab countries I been to, I am sad to hear that it has problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What took you to the Middle East, work or pleasure.
> 
> Women and Booze, is that, foreign women or local, just curious as to how Moslem the place is.
Click to expand...


I was in the Military for 7 years, I was only in Bahrain for a few days but loved it. Bahrain is a Muslim country but they have night clubs and drinking, like the UAE.


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain protests a worry for US and its fifth fleet | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Jos

This casing is reported to be tear gas but it's really a Hard Rubber Baton round made right in  Homer City, PA 15748 USA
Ph: 724-479-5100 





NonLethal Technologies, Inc.


----------



## High_Gravity

Armed patrols and tanks appeared in the streets of Bahrain's capital for the first time Thursday after anti-riot police with tear gas and shotguns drove protesters from a main square where they had demanded political change in this tiny kingdom. Medical officials said at least four people were killed.

Hours after the attack on Manama's main Pearl Square, the military announced on state TV that it had taken control of "key parts" of the capital and banned gatherings after days of demonstrations for greater public and political freedoms in the Shiite-dominated, Sunni-ruled country.

 "The grief is turning to anger very rapidly here," NPR's Peter Kenyon reported from the capital.

Protests in Libya and Yemen also reportedly resulted in clashes Thursday as anti-government unrest continued to sweep through the Middle East and Northern Africa.

Police Assault On Bahrain Protest Turns Deadly : NPR


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> we dont need your fake sympathy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need your fake Islam.... but we tolerate it because we are an open society.... unlike yours.
> 
> The OP came on this board asking for help. He's getting it. All you do is promote hatred... you are the reason that some people in the west dislike Islam. Your ignorance is pathetic. There is no excuse for it. You have access to the internet. Use it to educate yourself on the west. We're a cool bunch of people.... and.... we're free!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


California girl is right, you come on here and just spew hatred of everyone and you post your opinions about what you believe to be true about Americans but its not, you have been lied to your whole life. You really know less than zero about Americans and maybe you should try to come on here with more of an open mind and talk to people instead of cussing and spewing hate.


----------



## mdn2000

So, Bahrain, what should we do, it seems that about eighty years ago we should of been a lot more forceful with our policies and supported building Republics instead of following President Wilson's ideas of self-determination of peoples. 

What is the education of the people, that matters, if they have never been educated properly are they able to run a Republic or Democracy? What about the religous differences between the people, is the Army Sunni attacking Shia? 

So many questions, how about the price of milk, butter, and bread. I would love to know the price of food. How much for a Kilo of rice or Beans. Is the price of food at all a concern of the people. 

Clashes rock Bahraini capital - Middle East - Al Jazeera English



> Ruled and dominated by a Sunni minority, Bahrain has a Shia majority population. Tension between the two communities has been festering for years.
> 
> To balance the population, the government is accused of granting thousands of citizenships to Sunni workers. Saeed said this continues to be a source of deep tension.


----------



## mdn2000

California Girl said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have a 'news blackout', it's just not being reported because the US media doesn't see Bahrain as a strategically important ally, like Egypt is. But what we can do, is bombard the US Media and ask them why they are not covering the protests in Bahrain. Seems to me, it would help put pressure on their government if our media would run the story.
> 
> Guys, email the media - left or right - just throw out some emails and ask them to cover it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call it what you want, I call it a news black out, what happened in Eucador today, how about Niteroi, have you heard our crime has gone up do to the Olympics coming to town.
> 
> Put pressure on a government, seems like we should keep our fingers out unless we have a clear plan, our time to help has passed, at least in a meaningful way.
> 
> We could of helped by using more oil to increase production of food, we could of helped by not diverting corn to Ethanol, we could of helped by increasing our industry and reducing our tax burden.
> 
> The more success and the higher standard of living we enjoy the better the better the World does in return.
> 
> I know, we can send Hillary Clinton in, of course Arabs never negotiate with women so that is a bad idea. Hell, send Obama, he gave a speech in Cairo, maybe a speech would help.
> 
> Not a news blackout, you are kidding yourself. I live in the third world, I know news is not reported. We have 24/7 news, a dozen channels, have you heard that the old USSR Communist party of Brazil campaigns openly and with government money hear in Brazil. Seems like big news, did you hear we have record soy bean production this year, I beleive they have surpassed the USA. That is huge news, Third World countries are surpassing the USA in the production of food for the first time in history.
> 
> Our media ran stories about Allah depicted in a cartoon, what was the result, a few dead in protests.
> 
> Last thing we need is our lousy media covering anything, that includes Fox news.
> 
> I personally find 95% of Fox news to suck, I never watch Fox unless I am stuck in a hotel and aint got nothing else to watch.
> 
> RT is actually a better news channel then Fox, Thats the Russian Times I beleive. I see that when while in Spain.
> 
> There is not news blackout, its just a murder story in the Caribean needs 24/7 news coverage and what is happening in the World is best kept from the people we wish to manipulate and control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no 'news blackout' on the western media. They're running the story about Bahrain.
> 
> Personally, I would like to see some statement from our government about it. Obama was quick to call for Mubarak to resign... before he backed away from that stance... and then went back to calling for him to resign.
> 
> If he was supportive of Egypt's protests, he should be coming out and talking about the rest of the countries who are trying to make things better for themselves. Seems pretty straightforward to me.... unless of course, there's more important things than the freedom of ordinary people across the ME.
Click to expand...


Of course your right, there is no news blackout, so tell us about the analysis of Bahrain you heard on the news two weeks ago.


----------



## Sunni Man

The Bahrain government will continue to have problems.

As long as they allow infidel armies to have bases there.

And blatantly condone alcohol and other sordid vices in the land of the Prophet. 

Hopefully, the people will rise up and reinstate an Islamic government.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> The Bahrain government will continue to have problems.
> 
> As long as they allow infidel armies to have bases there.
> 
> And blatantly condone alcohol and other sordid vices in the land of the Prophet.
> 
> Hopefully, the people will rise up and reinstate an Islamic government.



The protests have nothing to do with alcohol or the US Forces in the country.


----------



## High_Gravity

MANAMA, Bahrain &#8211; Troops and tanks locked down the capital of this tiny Gulf kingdom after riot police swinging clubs and firing tear gas smashed into demonstrators, many of them sleeping, in a pre-dawn assault Thursday that uprooted their protest camp demanding political change. Medical officials said four people were killed.

Hours after the attack on Manama's main Pearl Square, the military announced a ban on gatherings, saying on state TV that it had "key parts" of the capital under its control.

After several days of holding back, the island nation's Sunni rulers unleashed a heavy crackdown, trying to stamp out the first anti-government upheaval to reach the Arab states of the Gulf since the uprisings in Tunisia and Egypt. In the surprise assault, police tore down protesters' tents, beating men and women inside and blasting some with shotgun sprays of birdshot.

It was a sign of how deeply the Sunni monarchy &#8212; and other Arab regimes in the Gulf &#8212; fear the repercussions of a prolonged wave of protests, led by members of the country's Shiite majority but also joined by growing numbers of discontented Sunnis.

Bahrain crushes protest camp, locks down capital - Yahoo! News


----------



## mdn2000

Seeings how someone somewhere started this thread, I wonder if they are actually in Bahrain, posting on the internet while the country is in Chaos, seems I would be doing anything but posting on the web, the government most definetely captures a hundred percent of the IP addresses that run through the routers so any and every post is being read. 

My advice to anyone in Bahrain is to not log onto the internet. Everything is captured by the router, where you live, who you are, what you read, what you post. 

Simply browsing or reading web pages is not secure, your government knows who you are and where. 

Its pretty stupid, seriously, to be on the internet while the Military is cracking down. I am sure the internet is one of the first forms of Media the government attacks.

Based on this and this alone I can not beleive this user is actually in Bahrain or anywhere in the Middle East. 

I could be wrong, that said, how did they find USMB, I doubt they did. 

Of course it would look great if USMB could show we are an International community discussing events that are shaping history with the people in Bahrain and Egypt. 

I am the skeptic, I say this is a bullshit thread but I will play along.

You want links, what do you need, obviously you can not ask, if I post links, I know your government will see them thus you will be a target. How can I give you a link that will help if you will be arrested?

Tell you what, later tonight I will post some links to things you will you need to know and understand. I will post them much later so you have a chance to read this post and decide if the risk to your safety is worth reading the posts. 

That is all I can do for now, alert you to the danger you have placed yourself in and warn that if you have the information I give you it puts you in harms way.

That said private message me, I can give you a personal secure email address, and give you further instructions that will protect yourself while on line. 

Again, a public message board is not the site you should use to request links to information you need.


----------



## Sunni Man

High_Gravity said:


> The protests have nothing to do with alcohol or the US Forces in the country.



Muslims around the world are appalled at what Baharain has become.

A take over by an Islamic people's party would change the country back to the Islamic state it should be.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The protests have nothing to do with alcohol or the US Forces in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims around the world are appalled at what Baharain has become.
> 
> A take over by an Islamic people's party would change the country back to the Islamic state it should be.
Click to expand...


Who is appalled by what Bahrain has become? I was there and it is a lovely country, and I don't see any protestors demanding to be more Islamic.


----------



## bareed

You are American. you are open society. You are educated.You can analyze the situation in Bahrain.
We are between tow big country in the ME Saudi Arabia and Iran.

Iran have their problems with US and Saudi Arabia support Bin Laden.

But we want to govern ourselves. Not in name of Shia'a.

Some stories talking about putting life people in deaths refrigerate.


----------



## Sunni Man

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The protests have nothing to do with alcohol or the US Forces in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims around the world are appalled at what Baharain has become.
> 
> A take over by an Islamic people's party would change the country back to the Islamic state it should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is appalled by what Bahrain has become? I was there and it is a lovely country, and I don't see any protestors demanding to be more Islamic.
Click to expand...

Bahrain has become a sordid Disneyland for Western infidels in the land of the Prophet.   

The average citizen hates what their country has become.

And are disgusted that their government allows such anti-Islamic behavior to exist in their country.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims around the world are appalled at what Baharain has become.
> 
> A take over by an Islamic people's party would change the country back to the Islamic state it should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is appalled by what Bahrain has become? I was there and it is a lovely country, and I don't see any protestors demanding to be more Islamic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bahrain has become a sordid Disneyland for Western infidels in the land of the Prophet.
> 
> The average citizen hates what their country has become.
> 
> And are disgusted that their government allows such anti-Islamic behavior to exist in their country.
Click to expand...


I see the average citizen pissed that their prospects for jobs and equal opportunity are not there, I don't see the protestors complaining about Westerners in their country or anything like that. Plus anti-Islamic behavior like drinking, pre-marital sex, drugs etc. exists in every country regardless of the laws, even Iran and the Saudis have it in their countries.


----------



## bareed

When you have been in Bahrain, did you visit villages like Sitra, Samaheej, Karzakan, Arad, Shakhura and many villages where people living in poor houses made from woods and thin metal sheets.


----------



## California Girl

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bahrain government will continue to have problems.
> 
> As long as they allow infidel armies to have bases there.
> 
> And blatantly condone alcohol and other sordid vices in the land of the Prophet.
> 
> Hopefully, the people will rise up and reinstate an Islamic government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The protests have nothing to do with alcohol or the US Forces in the country.
Click to expand...


Ignore him, he's just trying to derail the thread into yet another bitchfest. Let's not allow that to happen. Let's put Sunni in the 'Idiot Box' and focus on the poor people of Bahrain.


----------



## California Girl

bareed said:


> When you have been in Bahrain, did you visit villages like Sitra, Samaheej, Karzakan, Arad, Shakhura and many villages where people living in poor houses made from woods and thin metal sheets.



No, I was only there for a few days. But I liked your country, and the people. I do hope that your protests lead to a peaceful outcome that benefits the people.


----------



## High_Gravity

bareed said:


> You are American. you are open society. You are educated.You can analyze the situation in Bahrain.
> We are between tow big country in the ME Saudi Arabia and Iran.
> 
> Iran have their problems with US and Saudi Arabia support Bin Laden.
> 
> But we want to govern ourselves. Not in name of Shia'a.
> 
> Some stories talking about putting life people in deaths refrigerate.



I hope the people of Bahrain get what they want.


----------



## bareed

CNN present now Bahrain's Regional Important


----------



## Douger

The clowns in uniform are just licking their chops to get a chance to do the same to *YOU* !!


----------



## bareed

Nicholas D. Kristof At the main hospital in Bahrain, I interviewed doctors who said they treated about 600 injured. I saw 3 dead in morgue with gunshot wounds. Interviewed ambulance drivers/paramedics who said they were beaten for trying to treat the injured. Hospital says government has barred ambulances from going out on calls. The hospital scene breaks my heart


----------



## Douger




----------



## bareed

California Girl, i hope you visit Bahrain after we change current regime. I'm sure u will see free country and you are welcome.


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## Ropey

bareed said:


> Nicholas D. Kristof At the main hospital in Bahrain, I interviewed doctors who said they treated about 600 injured. I saw 3 dead in morgue with gunshot wounds. Interviewed ambulance drivers/paramedics who said they were beaten for trying to treat the injured. Hospital says government has barred ambulances from going out on calls. The hospital scene breaks my heart



Freedom from tyranny is always painful bareed. I am also sad for the pain, but overjoyed at the people rising up. Regardless of belief structures which are certainly secondary to what the people need which is food, jobs and support.

You know what Iran says about your province?  They still hold your seat in their parliament.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicholas D. Kristof At the main hospital in Bahrain, I interviewed doctors who said they treated about 600 injured. I saw 3 dead in morgue with gunshot wounds. Interviewed ambulance drivers/paramedics who said they were beaten for trying to treat the injured. Hospital says government has barred ambulances from going out on calls. The hospital scene breaks my heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom from tyranny is always painful bareed. I am also sad for the pain, but overjoyed at the people rising up. Regardless of belief structures which are certainly secondary to what the people need which is food, jobs and support.
> 
> You know what Iran says about your province?  They still hold your seat in their parliament.
Click to expand...


Ropey is right, when Blacks fought for civil rights they were beaten with clubs, sprayed with fire hoses, attacked by dogs etc. freedom isn't free, you have to sacrifice for it and go out there and take it, no scared people are a free people.


----------



## Douger

Hey. Even these clowns are on it for the dolts in the anti Jessi crowd.


----------



## Sunni Man

Douger said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHb83VNijBM


Every Patriotic American citizen should watch this video.


----------



## Jos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BL5zZ7TCvAY&feature=player_embedded#at=80

Live Blog - Bahrain | Al Jazeera Blogs


----------



## bareed

We now some Iranian thinking in Bahrain as part of their country but i stress that we want to govern ourselves and we will denied external interference.

mdn2000, I'm in Bahrain right now and i was in Pearl Square on 16 Feb. to shoot some photo and spread them on internet. Internet now become part of people revelations and i am ready to death for peace in my country.

I'm Bahraini. i respect your questions. I should be participating protesters but some roads are closed to day and the protesters plaining to get out to streets on Saturday after tomorrow. Tomorrow we will bury deaths.


----------



## Sunni Man

Ropey said:


> Freedom from tyranny is always painful bareed. I am also sad for the pain, but overjoyed at the people rising up. Regardless of belief structures which are certainly secondary to what the people need which is food, jobs and support.


Typical Zionist hypocritical double talk from a fascist Jew who support's the world's largest open air prison camp known as Gaza.


----------



## bareed

I found USMB by google.


----------



## High_Gravity

bareed said:


> I found USMB by google.



Glad to have you here.


----------



## California Girl

bareed said:


> I found USMB by google.



Welcome to the board.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> I am not anti-semitic at all.
> 
> And actually worry that people will finally get fed up with the Jews and cause them harm.
> 
> History has shown this to be the case over and over;
> 
> as Jews have been killed and driven out of countless countries throughout history.
> 
> My solution to the Jewish problem.
> 
> Would be to round them up world wide and find and island to quarantine them on.
> 
> There are several islands in the world that could easily contain the 13 million Jews that currently reside in various nations and Israel.
> 
> This way the Jews could build the ultimate Hebrew society they have always dreamed of.
> 
> Several gun boats would patrol the waters around the island to prevent any Jews from trying to escape.
> 
> This way the Jews could be protected from harm; and the world could finally have peace and security.
> 
> Thus a  Win = Win for both Jews and Gentiles



Yeah, coming from you Sunni Man, I won't let it bother me.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom from tyranny is always painful bareed. I am also sad for the pain, but overjoyed at the people rising up. Regardless of belief structures which are certainly secondary to what the people need which is food, jobs and support.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Zionist hypocritical double talk from a fascist Jew who support's the world's largest open air prison camp known as Gaza.
Click to expand...


Sunni, just once, could you not take your crap elsewhere. You have a whole fucking board to infest.... why do you want to wreck this guy's thread about the protests in his country? Are you even a Muslim? Aren't you supposed to give a crap about other Muslims?


----------



## Ropey

California Girl said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found USMB by google.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board.
Click to expand...


Welcome bareed.


----------



## Sunni Man

bareed said:


> I found USMB by google.


Are you a muslim?

Are you religious?


----------



## bareed

Minister of Foreign Affairs said they choose the time to attack people (3:00 AM) because there were a less protesters.

That mean they have intentions to beat and kill unarmed people.


----------



## mdn2000

California Girl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom from tyranny is always painful bareed. I am also sad for the pain, but overjoyed at the people rising up. Regardless of belief structures which are certainly secondary to what the people need which is food, jobs and support.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Zionist hypocritical double talk from a fascist Jew who support's the world's largest open air prison camp known as Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sunni, just once, could you not take your crap elsewhere. You have a whole fucking board to infest.... why do you want to wreck this guy's thread about the protests in his country? Are you even a Muslim? Aren't you supposed to give a crap about other Muslims?
Click to expand...


Why repeat his bullshit, just ignore it, I do, repeating his message thus keeping it reposted only keeps more people exposed to what you wish us to ignore. 

hell, as much as I liked showing the stupidity of RDEAN I had to put rdean on my ignore list, that avatar rdean was low class, tasteless, thus I am now never bothered, do the same to Sunni, Sunni sees your pissed thus you have responded and positively re-enforced Sunni's actions. 

Do not feed the trolls means you never address them. Not even to point this out.


----------



## Ropey

bareed said:


> Minister of Foreign Affairs said they choose the time to attack people (3:00 AM) because there were a less protesters.
> 
> That mean they have intentions to beat and kill unarmed people.



Please keep us informed about all that happens there bareed.  Regardless of your belief which others might wish to place an importance on rather than the rights of man to be governed by those who truly care for them.


----------



## Sunni Man

mdn2000 said:


> Do not feed the trolls means you never address them. Not even to point this out.


Actually, you are the one trolling mdn2000, not me.

I only post what I know and believe.

And if people disagree or get PO'ed that is their problem.


----------



## bareed

Ropey said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found USMB by google.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome bareed.
Click to expand...


I have the honor to found this forum and discuss our situations with you.

I appreciate your supports and helps.


----------



## California Girl

bareed said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome bareed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have the honor to found this forum and discuss our situations with you.
> 
> I appreciate your supports and helps.
Click to expand...


I hope you'll keep us updated on the situation as it progresses over the coming days. And, you know, most of us in the West hope you succeed in your fight for a freer society.


----------



## Sunni Man

Bareed, are you a Mulsim?

If you are; Sunni or Shia?

Are you religious?


----------



## bareed

California Girl said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome bareed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the honor to found this forum and discuss our situations with you.
> 
> I appreciate your supports and helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you'll keep us updated on the situation as it progresses over the coming days. And, you know, most of us in the West hope you succeed in your fight for a freer society.
Click to expand...


Yes, i will do my best. But if you found me disappeared for while that mean i'm participating in protests or The Gov. slow down the speed of internet.


----------



## High_Gravity

Gulf states are not expected to face full-scale revolts thanks to a golden bargain under which their rulers trade a share of their oil wealth for political quiescence, but Bahrain is among the most vulnerable to popular pressure.
&#8220;There&#8217;s a deep sense of frustration among large segments of Bahraini society,&#8221; said Toby Jones, professor of Middle Eastern studies at U.S.-based Rutgers University.
&#8220;If there was one place in the Gulf that I was going to predict that there would be something similar (to Egypt), it would be Bahrain,&#8221; he said.
Bahrain is a small oil producer with a majority Shi&#8217;ite population that has long complained of discrimination by the ruling Sunni al-Khalifa family, well before popular uprisings in Tunisia and Egypt emboldened activists across the region.
Across their island country, Bahrainis sounded car horns and waved Egyptian flags on Friday night when news broke that Egyptian President Hosni Mubarak had stepped down.
The first protests in Bahrain since the events in Egypt and Tunisia unfolded are expected to take place on Monday.
King Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa, trying to defuse the tension, said he would give 1,000 dinars ($2,650) to each local family, and the government has indicated that it may free minors arrested under a security crackdown last year.
&#8220;I think it is no coincidence that the government has chosen this time to announce new grants to all Bahraini families,&#8221; said Jane Kinninmont, analyst at the Economist Intelligence Unit, who expected Mubarak&#8217;s fall to strengthen protesters in Bahrain.
Diplomats said the early concessions could blunt the scale of the protest.

Bahrain protests to add to pressure on govt | The Financial Daily


----------



## California Girl

bareed said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the honor to found this forum and discuss our situations with you.
> 
> I appreciate your supports and helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you'll keep us updated on the situation as it progresses over the coming days. And, you know, most of us in the West hope you succeed in your fight for a freer society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, i will do my best. But if you found me disappeared for while that mean i'm participating in protests or The Gov. slow down the speed of internet.
Click to expand...


Just come and tell us what you can, when you can. Many of us are rooting for you. Keep up the protests. Don't let them silence you.


----------



## bareed

can i put scary images here, about how the deaths died?

And here is the attack:
[url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BAS-JHkr0tE]Security Forces attacks[/url]


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> Bareed, are you a Mulsim?
> 
> If you are; Sunni or Shia?
> 
> Are you religious?



Sunni this man is in the middle of an uprising, the only questions you have is if he is Muslim or religious?


----------



## California Girl

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bareed, are you a Mulsim?
> 
> If you are; Sunni or Shia?
> 
> Are you religious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni this man is in the middle of an uprising, the only questions you have is if he is Muslim or religious?
Click to expand...


Grav, ignore him.


----------



## Ropey

bareed said:


> can i put scary images here, about how the deaths died?





bareed said:


> Yes, but it is necessary to put "GRAPHIC WARNING" if the media is disturbingly graphic.
> 
> And here is the attack:



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAS-JHkr0tE"]Reposted for bareed[/ame]

Thanks for this bareed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BAS-JHkr0tE


----------



## Intense

moonlite0220 said:


> you people only go for your usual entertainment but you dont know anything  about what people there are going through.
> 
> the protesters their are shia (all of them). they are protesting against the religious discrimination done by the bahraini govt
> · Shia only holds 13% of the high official post in the country
> 
> · Shia citizens are not allowed to work in the Bahraini Army
> 
> · Shia citizens are not allowed to work in the intelligence agency
> 
> · Shia citizens are not allowed to work in the in police force
> 
> · Shia in Bahrain are not allowed to include their religious believes in the school curriculum
> 
> · Shia attendance in the University of Bahrain is above 70% while the majority of them are unemployed as a specific policy of the government.
> 
> · The government has made it so difficult for the Shia youth to live in Bahrain where they are forcing them to leave Bahrain to neighboring countries for employment.
> 
> · There are 5 ministers out of 25 in the government cabinet.
> 
> · The Shia mosques are neglected by the Bahraini government and it is almost impossible to get a permit to build a Shia mosque in the country.
> 
> · Shia citizens cannot buy land or house in 48% of the country because the government refuses to allow Shia citizens to purchase land and houses on those areas; like East and West Riffa.
> 
> · Shia are not allowed to study Islam according to their sect in the government schools.
> 
> · Shia Friday sermons are completely neglected by the government media while Sunni sermons are aired live every Friday.
> 
> · When it comes to religious program on the Television; Shia scholars are rarely invited and the government act if the Shia does not exist in the country.



Great argument for Secular Government.


----------



## Sunni Man

They are legitimate questions that Bareed refuses to answer.

Why?


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> They are legitimate questions that Bareed refuses to answer.
> 
> Why?



Maybe hes busy dealing with the turmoil in his country?


----------



## Intense

Bahrain protests: live
Bahrain has become the latest hot spot among the Middle East protests of 2011. Follow the Telegraph's live coverage of events in the capital, Manama, where riot police have killed demonstrators, and other developments in the region. 

Bahrain protests: live - Telegraph


----------



## High_Gravity

> Islam is the official religion. Shi'a Islam is the prevailing branch, with over 80% of Bahrainis practicing Shi'a Islam. Roman Catholic and Protestant churches, *as well as a tiny indigenous Jewish community, also exist in Bahrain.*



Interesting.

Demographics of Bahrain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## California Girl

High_Gravity said:


> Islam is the official religion. Shi'a Islam is the prevailing branch, with over 80% of Bahrainis practicing Shi'a Islam. Roman Catholic and Protestant churches, *as well as a tiny indigenous Jewish community, also exist in Bahrain.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Demographics of Bahrain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


I guess that explains why Sunni is concerned about what religion he is. He needs to decide whether to behave like a decent person or not. What a creepy little shit.


----------



## Intense




----------



## bareed

Sorry for these pics. *Edited Warning Extremely Graphic Images!!!*

http://www.samaheejmms.com/modules/gallery/photos/rev2011/aliabdulhussain1.jpg

http://www.samaheejmms.com/modules/gallery/photos/rev2011/mahmoodabutaki.jpg

This picture before attack:
http://www.samaheejmms.com/modules/gallery/photos/rev2011/1297849702.jpg


----------



## High_Gravity

Jesus Christ!


----------



## California Girl

I think the mods may need to take one or two of those images off the board.


----------



## bareed

i'm sorry can you tell me which one i have to remove.


----------



## Ropey

California Girl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is the official religion. Shi'a Islam is the prevailing branch, with over 80% of Bahrainis practicing Shi'a Islam. Roman Catholic and Protestant churches, *as well as a tiny indigenous Jewish community, also exist in Bahrain.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Demographics of Bahrain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that explains why Sunni is concerned about what religion he is. *He needs to decide whether to behave like a decent person or not.* What a creepy little shit.
Click to expand...


Too right. His civility is one way.


----------



## Ropey

bareed said:


> i'm sorry can you tell me which one i have to remove.



Turn the middle one into a link and post "Disturbing Graphic". 

That way it does not show as a picture, only a link.


----------



## California Girl

bareed said:


> i'm sorry can you tell me which one i have to remove.



Links are better, that way people can decide for themselves whether they open the link. But, thanks for providing a real view of what's going on. 

I'm gonna send your links out to some media contacts.... maybe we can get them to give it more coverage out in the rest of the world.


----------



## Ropey

bareed said:


> Sorry for these pics.



*Warning Disturbing Graphics In Links!!!:*

http://www.samaheejmms.com/modules/gallery/photos/rev2011/aliabdulhussain1.jpg

http://www.samaheejmms.com/modules/gallery/photos/rev2011/mahmoodabutaki.jpg

This picture before attack:


----------



## High_Gravity

WashingtonPost is covering it.








> The small Middle Eastern nation of Bahrain is the latest country in the region to be engulfed in anti-government demonstrations inspired by uprisings in Tunisia and Egypt. But where, exactly, is Bahrain? And what should you know about the country?
> 
> The first protests started Monday, Feb. 14, fueled by complaints from the majority Shiite population of discrimination by the ruling Sunni al-Khalifa family for years. The revolts in Tunisia and Egypt helped galvanize the protests to demand more concessions from the ruling family. The family has already agreed to some changes. King Hamad bin Isa al-Khalifa said he would give 1,000 dinars ($2,650) to every local family. The government also hinted that it might release some minors who were arrested during a security crackdown in 2010. Here are a few more key facts:
> 
> Bahrain is a very small island nation (only about 100 square miles larger than New York City), sitting just of the coast of Saudi Arabia in the Persian Gulf.
> Bahrain is a key U.S. ally in the region, houses U.S. Navy's 5th fleet, and is home to a large U.S. military base.
> The country's population is just over 1 million, with a literacy rate of 91 percent.
> Bahrain's economy relies heavily on petroleum processing and refining. It's also become an international banking center.
> The country is run by a constitutional monarchy.
> The median age is 30.
> Eighty-one percent of the country is Muslim. Of that figure, Shiites make up 70 percent, and Sunnis make up 30 percent. Though the ruling family in the country is Sunni, Shiites make up about two-thirds of Bahrain's population.
> Extra fun fact: The Bahrain Grand Prix was once given the "Best Organised Grand Prix" award by the FIA.



BlogPost - Bahrain protests: the world tunes into small country


----------



## High_Gravity

> In all the coverage of the freedom protests in Bahrain, a certain word beginning with the letter 'A' has been strikingly absent.
> 
> I don't mean 'autocratic.' Nor 'authoritarian.' Both of those have been invoked, and rightly so.
> 
> I refer to the word 'apartheid.' The Afrikaner term for 'separateness,' apartheid prevailed in South Africa from 1948 until 1993, when that country was under white minority rule.
> 
> While apartheid as a system was snuffed out in South Africa, it has survived as a descriptor that is deployed, in the main, by the bitterest detractors of Israel, but is arguably more relevant in the case of another Middle Eastern country: Bahrain.
> 
> It's always worth recalling what the original model of apartheid involved. In South Africa, 90 percent of the population was composed of non-whites (blacks in the main, but also mixed race and Indian communities) who were disenfranchised and deprived of fundamental human and civil rights.
> 
> Through such measures as the Group Areas Act (1950), the Bantu Education Act (1953), the Reservation of Separate Amenities Act (1953), the Suppression of Communism Act (1950), and the Prohibition of Mixed Marriages Act (1949), the apartheid regime micromanaged the lives of its subjects on the basis of their skin color. Under apartheid, it was the law that determined where blacks could live, what they could study, which seats they could occupy on public transport, what they could say or write publicly, with whom they could share a bed or marry.



Ben S. Cohen: Bahrain: The Missing 'A' Word


----------



## Ropey

This is how it started.


----------



## Ropey

And now not peaceful....


----------



## Ropey

I note that Sunni Man and Kalam have now left the building.


----------



## High_Gravity

ropey said:


> i note that sunni man and kalam have now left the building.



lol.


----------



## High_Gravity

Fox News is on it.








> MANAMA, Bahrain -- Bahrain's top diplomat says the pre-dawn crackdown on anti-government protesters was justified because the demonstrators were pushing the kingdom to the "brink of the sectarian abyss."
> 
> Foreign Minister Khalid Al Khalifa said Thursday the violence that occurred during the raid that swept away a protest encampment and left at least four people dead in Manama's central Pearl Square was "regrettable."
> 
> Speaking to reporters after meeting with his Gulf counterparts, al Khalifa said the protesters were pushing the Sunni-ruled, Shiite-majority nation to the "brink of the sectarian abyss" and "polarizing the country."
> 
> Hours after the attack on Manama's main Pearl Square, the military announced a ban on gatherings, saying on state TV that it had "key parts" of the capital under its control.



Four Dead as Bahrain&#39;s Military Takes Control of Capital - FoxNews.com


----------



## California Girl

Ropey said:


> I note that Sunni Man and Kalam have now left the building.



That's because they thought they could derail this thread into some childish bitchfest. If I was Muslim, I would be ashamed to be associated with them. Creepy little shits. 

Happily, the thread remains focused on the very real tragedy unfolding in Bahrain. I hope the people there realize that the western media is picking this up and making sure that we all hear about it. And maybe that will help put pressure on our Politicians to act, and they, in turn, can put pressure on the Bahraini Government to stop this slaughter and ring in a new era of freedom in their country.


----------



## High_Gravity

California Girl said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I note that Sunni Man and Kalam have now left the building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they thought they could derail this thread into some childish bitchfest. If I was Muslim, I would be ashamed to be associated with them. Creepy little shits.
> 
> Happily, the thread remains focused on the very real tragedy unfolding in Bahrain. I hope the people there realize that the western media is picking this up and making sure that we all hear about it. And maybe that will help put pressure on our Politicians to act, and they, in turn, can put pressure on the Bahraini Government to stop this slaughter and ring in a new era of freedom in their country.
Click to expand...


----------



## bareed

*Warning Disturbing Graphics In Links!!!:*

http://samaheejmms.com/mod.php?mod=gallery&modfile=view&imgid=13459

http://www.samaheejmms.com/modules/gallery/photos/rev2011/aliabdulhussain1.jpg

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGRo9JlOim8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGRo9JlOim8[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

AllieBaba said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I been to Bahrain and its a lovely country, its people are taken care of for the most part, what are they protesting about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edited*
Click to expand...


*Edited*


----------



## California Girl

bareed said:


> *Warning Disturbing Graphics In Links!!!:*
> 
> http://samaheejmms.com/mod.php?mod=gallery&modfile=view&imgid=13459
> 
> http://www.samaheejmms.com/modules/gallery/photos/rev2011/aliabdulhussain1.jpg
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGRo9JlOim8



I've now sent your links out to BBC, Sky News, Channel 4, BBC radio 4, Telegraph, Times, Guardian, Fox News, MSNBC, CNN, Bloomberg, Al Jazeera, Washington Post, NY Times, USA Today.... and a few more.


----------



## moonlite0220

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bareed, are you a Mulsim?
> 
> If you are; Sunni or Shia?
> 
> Are you religious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni this man is in the middle of an uprising, the only questions you have is if he is Muslim or religious?
Click to expand...


you should have thought of that yourself when you mentioned the hot women and the booze you had in bahrain.


----------



## High_Gravity

California Girl said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Warning Disturbing Graphics In Links!!!:*
> 
> http://samaheejmms.com/mod.php?mod=gallery&modfile=view&imgid=13459
> 
> http://www.samaheejmms.com/modules/gallery/photos/rev2011/aliabdulhussain1.jpg
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGRo9JlOim8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've now sent your links out to BBC, Sky News, Channel 4, BBC radio 4, Telegraph, Times, Guardian, Fox News, MSNBC, CNN, Bloomberg, Al Jazeera, Washington Post, NY Times, USA Today.... and a few more.
Click to expand...


I emailed them to Huffingtonpost.


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bareed, are you a Mulsim?
> 
> If you are; Sunni or Shia?
> 
> Are you religious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni this man is in the middle of an uprising, the only questions you have is if he is Muslim or religious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should have thought of that yourself when you mentioned the hot women and the booze you had in bahrain.
Click to expand...


What the hell are you on about now? you and Sunni seem more concerned about how religious Bahrain is than the people getting hurt, shame on you.


----------



## bareed

California Girl said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Warning Disturbing Graphics In Links!!!:*
> 
> http://samaheejmms.com/mod.php?mod=gallery&modfile=view&imgid=13459
> 
> http://www.samaheejmms.com/modules/gallery/photos/rev2011/aliabdulhussain1.jpg
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGRo9JlOim8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've now sent your links out to BBC, Sky News, Channel 4, BBC radio 4, Telegraph, Times, Guardian, Fox News, MSNBC, CNN, Bloomberg, Al Jazeera, Washington Post, NY Times, USA Today.... and a few more.
Click to expand...


Appreciated...


----------



## High_Gravity

> At 6:30 p.m. on Feb. 15, as thousands of people gathered to protest against their ruler at a busy intersection in Manama, the capital of the small island nation of Bahrain, you could just about hear over the general hubbub the anthem of the young people who have shaken regimes from North Africa to the Arabian Gulf. It wasn't a verse from the Koran. It wasn't a traditional tune from the region. It was rap. A reedy female voice shouted out, several times, the first line of "Rais Lebled," a song written by the Tunisian rapper known as El Général. "Mr. President, your people are dying," the woman sang. Then others joined in. "Mr. President, your people are dying/ People are eating rubbish/ Look at what is happening/ Miseries everywhere, Mr. President/ I talk with no fear/ Although I know I will get only trouble/ I see injustice everywhere."




Read more: Rage, Rap and Revolution: Inside the Arab Youth Quake - TIME


----------



## moonlite0220

High_Gravity said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni this man is in the middle of an uprising, the only questions you have is if he is Muslim or religious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should have thought of that yourself when you mentioned the hot women and the booze you had in bahrain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are you on about now? you and Sunni seem more concerned about how religious Bahrain is than the people getting hurt, shame on you.
Click to expand...


you are only concerned about losing your hot women and everything related to your pleasure there.


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you should have thought of that yourself when you mentioned the hot women and the booze you had in bahrain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you on about now? you and Sunni seem more concerned about how religious Bahrain is than the people getting hurt, shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are only concerned about losing your hot women and everything related to your pleasure there.
Click to expand...


Your only concern is radical Islam and spreading lies, fuck out of here. So far Western Christians have shown more concern for the Bahrainis than their fellow Muslims, shame on you.


----------



## Intense

Protests in Bahrain - Yahoo! News Photos


----------



## Sunni Man

Ropey said:


> I note that Sunni Man and Kalam have now left the building.


I am back now.

Unlike some of you.

I have family and business obligations that I have to attend to.


----------



## California Girl

moonlite0220 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you should have thought of that yourself when you mentioned the hot women and the booze you had in bahrain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you on about now? you and Sunni seem more concerned about how religious Bahrain is than the people getting hurt, shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are only concerned about losing your hot women and everything related to your pleasure there.
Click to expand...


Some of us have been sending out the links provided by bareed to our media in the west. You know why we're doing that? To help them.... for no other reason than we care about them. Pity that you don't care about your Muslim brothers and sisters. You're so consumed with hatred of the west that you are happy to see other Muslims suffer. You're a bitch.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I note that Sunni Man and Kalam have now left the building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am back now.
> 
> Unlike some of you.
> 
> I have family and business obligations that I have to attend to.
Click to expand...


No one cares, creepy boy.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you on about now? you and Sunni seem more concerned about how religious Bahrain is than the people getting hurt, shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are only concerned about losing your hot women and everything related to your pleasure there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your only concern is radical Islam and spreading lies, fuck out of here. So far Western Christians have shown more concern for the Bahrainis than their fellow Muslims, shame on you.
Click to expand...


This bears repeating for truth.



high_gravity said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> high_gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> sunni this man is in the middle of an uprising, the only questions you have is if he is muslim or religious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should have thought of that yourself when you mentioned the hot women and the booze you had in bahrain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what the hell are you on about now? You and sunni seem more concerned about how religious bahrain is than the people getting hurt, shame on you.
Click to expand...


x2


----------



## Sunni Man

High_Gravity said:


> What the hell are you on about now? you and Sunni seem more concerned about how religious Bahrain is than the people getting hurt, shame on you.



Simple.

If it is just a bunch of secular brats leading the protest and causing trouble. 

Then I hope it fails and they are all put in jail.

But if the protest is lead by religious people looking for government change.

Then I back them 100%


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you on about now? you and Sunni seem more concerned about how religious Bahrain is than the people getting hurt, shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple.
> 
> If it is just a bunch of secular brats leading the protest and causing trouble.
> 
> Then I hope it fails and they are all put in jail.
> 
> But if the protest is lead by religious people looking for government change.
> 
> Then I back them 100%
Click to expand...


Yea, you like freedom for yourself, but not for other Muslims. I am not surprised. Go spout your hatred elsewhere. This thread ain't about your hatred, Scummy Man, it's about the people of Bahrain. 

FYI: We know you're trying to derail the thread into one of your flames. Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Sunni Man

Ropey said:


> So, it's not the people you support.
> 
> It is what they believe.


Correct


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you on about now? you and Sunni seem more concerned about how religious Bahrain is than the people getting hurt, shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple.
> 
> If it is just a bunch of *secular *_brats _leading the protest and causing trouble.
> 
> Then I hope it fails and they are all put in jail.
> 
> But if the protest is lead by *religious *_people _looking for government change.
> 
> Then I back them 100%
Click to expand...


So, it's not the people you support.  

It is what they believe.


----------



## California Girl

Let's ignore Scummy Man and his bitch and focus on the people of Bahrain.


----------



## moonlite0220

High_Gravity said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you on about now? you and Sunni seem more concerned about how religious Bahrain is than the people getting hurt, shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are only concerned about losing your hot women and everything related to your pleasure there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your only concern is radical Islam and spreading lies, fuck out of here. So far Western Christians have shown more concern for the Bahrainis than their fellow Muslims, shame on you.
Click to expand...


as i mentioned before you are only concerned about your pleasure, your hot women and your booze. you are a double standard **** and you dont care about the bahrainis or any other arabs.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's not the people you support.
> 
> It is what they believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct
Click to expand...


Then how are you for Democracy?



Sunni Man said:


> I am all for Democracy in the Middle East.



??


----------



## California Girl

Ropey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's not the people you support.
> 
> It is what they believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how are you for Democracy?
Click to expand...


Rope, don't fall for his crap. He wants to derail the thread and turn it into a Muslims vs the west shit... again. Let's not let him. Please.


----------



## Sunni Man

Ropey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's not the people you support.
> 
> It is what they believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how are you for Democracy?
Click to expand...

I am for Democracy within an Islamic frame work.


----------



## Ropey

I note that the sock puppet and her buddy are back at the same time.



Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then how are you for Democracy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am for Democracy within an Islamic frame work.
Click to expand...


See CG.  We need to pull it out and this does.  Sunni Man is all for an Islamist Democracy.

Not Democracy. And we need to know that on this board because he posts here. We need to see his view of what Islam thinks Democracy is and he makes it clear.

And now we do.


----------



## moonlite0220

California Girl said:


> Let's ignore Scummy Man and his bitch and focus on the people of Bahrain.


----------



## California Girl

There is no such thing as a democracy within an Islamic framework. He knows that. He chooses to stay in a Republic, and not live under an 'Islamic framework'. He could easily move to Iran.... but he doesn't. Why is that? Because he doesn't want to live within an 'Islamic framework'... he wants other Muslims to suffer under such a government while he reaps the benefits of the west. He's nothing more than a whore.... a hypocrite.... and not much of a Muslim. 

However, I am more concerned with the people of Bahrain.


----------



## Ropey

Democracy is of the people. Not of a part of the people. This is what Bahrain is fighting for and what Sunni Man would aspire to take away from them before they even gain what they are dying for.

Whilst he sits comfortably.

They die. There is the truth of Islam. I fought Muslims in seventy three. I saw their singular lack of concern with their comrades who fell. I saw them even steal off the bodies and run from the fighting. 

There is NO buddy system in Islam.  

But if the people decide in a majority that they want to follow an Islamic government, then they should be able to vote this.

Regardless of what this Jew thinks and that Muslim Sunni Man thinks.


----------



## Sunni Man

Ropey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then how are you for Democracy?
> 
> 
> 
> I am for Democracy within an Islamic frame work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See CG.  We need to pull it out and this does.  Sunni Man is all for an Islamist Democracy.
> 
> Not Democracy. And we need to know that on this board because he posts here. We need to see his view of what Islam thinks Democracy is and he makes it clear.
Click to expand...

So what's the problem?

The newly formed government of Iraq is a Democracy.

And has it's recently written Constitution is based on Islamic Law.

Which shows that Democracy based on Islamic Law is compatible and can coexist just fine.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am for Democracy within an Islamic frame work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See CG.  We need to pull it out and this does.  Sunni Man is all for an Islamist Democracy.
> 
> Not Democracy. And we need to know that on this board because he posts here. We need to see his view of what Islam thinks Democracy is and he makes it clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what's the problem?
> 
> The newly formed government of Iraq is a Democracy.
> 
> And has it's recently written Constitution is based on Islamic Law.
> 
> Which shows that Democracy based on Islamic Law is compatible and can coexist just fine.
Click to expand...


The problem is that this is what the people of Iraq are fighting and dying for and that is their right. 

Bahrain needs to have the right to choose. 

You don't understand Democracy Sunni Man.

And if you are a convert, then shame on you twice.


----------



## California Girl

It's the lead story on the BBC's main news. It confirms everything that bareed has said about the early morning attack.


----------



## Sunni Man

Ropey said:


> The problem is that this is what the people of Iraq are fighting and dying for and that is their right.
> 
> Bahrain needs to have the right to choose.
> 
> You don't understand Democracy Sunni Man.
> 
> And if you are a convert, then shame on you twice.


Sometimes people fight and die for the wrong thing.

If these people are fighting for a secular Bahrain.

Then they are wasting their lives.


----------



## Intense

By Andrew Quinn and Phil Stewart

WASHINGTON | Thu Feb 17, 2011 4:04pm EST 

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The United States urged Bahrain's government on Thursday to show restraint amid deepening concern over unrest in the country, home to the U.S. Navy's Fifth Fleet and a strategic ally on oil supply lines from the Gulf.

As anti-government protests rock the Middle East, the White House, Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and the Pentagon all urged Bahrain's leaders to pull back after police attacked demonstrators in the Gulf kingdom's worst violence in decades.

Clinton said she expressed her "deep concern" in a telephone call with Bahrain's Foreign Minister Sheikh Khaled bin Ahmed al-Khalifa and emphasized that violence should not occur on Friday, when many in Bahrain may attend funerals of those killed or prayer services.

"Bahrain is a friend and an ally and has been for many years," Clinton told reporters. "We call on restraint from the government, (and) to keep its commitment to hold accountable those who have utilized excessive force."

Clinton, who has called on Arab leaders to heed the complaints of their citizens, said Bahrain's leaders should do the same and implement promised democratic reforms.

"We urge a return to a process that will result in real, meaningful changes for the people there," she said.

The turmoil in Bahrain presents Washington with a dilemma, not least because the island nation has long been the base of the U.S. Fifth Fleet responsible for operations in the Gulf, the Arabian Sea and east Africa, and covering hot spots including Afghanistan, Somalia, Iran and Yemen.

U.S. concern grows over Bahrain, a key Gulf ally | Reuters


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that this is what the people of Iraq are fighting and dying for and that is their right.
> 
> Bahrain needs to have the right to choose.
> 
> You don't understand Democracy Sunni Man.
> 
> And if you are a convert, then shame on you twice.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes people fight and die for the wrong thing.
> 
> If these people are fighting for a secular Bahrain.
> 
> Then they are wasting their lives.
Click to expand...


That is for them to decide, not you. This thread ain't about you and your rabid hatreds... and, as has been pointed out.... you bitch about the west and choose to live here.... you make a fucking fool of yourself with your pathetic attempts to flame.


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> That is for them to decide, not you. This thread ain't about you and your rabid hatreds... and, as has been pointed out.... you bitch about the west and choose to live here.... you make a fucking fool of yourself with your pathetic attempts to flame.



I don't want or need to flame anyone CG

I just post what the facts are.

If it offends you.

Then maybe you need to re-evaluate your misguided and illogical positions.


----------



## Grace

Why are you even in this thread, Sunni? Your actions belie your words.


----------



## Grace

never mind


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is for them to decide, not you. This thread ain't about you and your rabid hatreds... and, as has been pointed out.... you bitch about the west and choose to live here.... you make a fucking fool of yourself with your pathetic attempts to flame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want or need to flame anyone CG
> 
> I just post what the facts are.
> 
> If it offends you.
> 
> Then maybe you need to re-evaluate your misguided and illogical positions.
Click to expand...


You post bullshit, Scummy. No facts included. You're not offending me at all. I just wish you'd start your own thread instead of highjacking other peoples. I find your constant attention whoring to be very repetitive and more than a tad boring. 

You make outrageously stupid claims about Islam... and, yet, you choose to portray the very worst of Islam instead of the decency within it. You and I have spoken about this before and you have admitted that you do this deliberately. I find that pathetic. You have admitted - on this board - that you deliberately flame people because you like it when people judge Islam harshly because of you. I find that dishonest, and I find you to be a liar, and a very poor representation of a decent religion.


----------



## moonlite0220

California Girl said:


> There is no such thing as a democracy within an Islamic framework. He knows that. He chooses to stay in a Republic, and not live under an 'Islamic framework'. He could easily move to Iran.... but he doesn't. Why is that? Because he doesn't want to live within an 'Islamic framework'... he wants other Muslims to suffer under such a government while he reaps the benefits of the west. He's nothing more than a whore.... a hypocrite.... and not much of a Muslim.
> 
> However, I am more concerned with the people of Bahrain.



every reply of yours exposes your hostility towards Islam. you want people to become secular or maybe atheists until Islam is gone but thats not going to happen. you are going to keep eating your heart out until you die and Islam is always the winner.
 you dont care about the bahrainis. you are just using whats going on to blame it on Islam.


----------



## California Girl

IMEURU said:


> Why are you even in this thread, Sunni? Your actions belie your words.



Scummy is a liar, always has been. He deliberately provokes stereotypes about Islam... he has openly said that. He chooses to represent the worst of his religion, instead of helping non-Muslims to understand their faith. What a pathetic, little man. That is assuming he really is a Muslim.


----------



## Sunni Man

IMEURU said:


> Why are you even in this thread, Sunni? Your actions belie your words.


Not quite sure what you mean?

I feel that my words and actions are totally in sync


----------



## Ropey

*WARNING GRAPHIC DISTURBING*

*WARNING GRAPHIC DISTURBING*


----------



## California Girl

Anyway... the good news is that the world's media seem to be all over the protests in Bahrain. That's good for the protesters... reporters are on the ground there which makes it that much harder for the government to murder people.


----------



## Sunni Man

moonlite0220 said:


> every reply of yours exposes your hostility towards Islam. you want people to become secular or maybe atheists until Islam is gone but thats not going to happen. you are going to keep eating your heart out until you die and Islam is always the winner.
> you dont care about the bahrainis. you are just using whats going on to blame it on Islam.


What you are saying is correct Moonlite0220

Western people want Islam to become like Christianity.

Just a secular shell with no substance.

And a belief system that no one believes in or cares to follow.


----------



## Ropey

California Girl said:


> Anyway... the good news is that the world's media seem to be all over the protests in Bahrain. That's good for the protesters... reporters are on the ground there which makes it that much harder for the government to murder people.



There's certainly a lot of attention which can only help.  The House of Saud must by shaking.


----------



## Grace

And again...more deaths due to religion against religion.

*spit*


----------



## Sunni Man

IMEURU said:


> And again...more deaths due to religion against religion.


Not so fast there IMEURU

The Bahrain government is definitely not religious.

And the protesters have not stated any religious views for the protest.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> every reply of yours exposes your hostility towards Islam. you want people to become secular or maybe atheists until Islam is gone but thats not going to happen. you are going to keep eating your heart out until you die and Islam is always the winner.
> you dont care about the bahrainis. you are just using whats going on to blame it on Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> What you are saying is correct Moonlite0220
> 
> Western people want Islam to become like Christianity.
> 
> Just a secular shell with no substance.
> 
> And a belief system that no one believes in or cares to follow.
Click to expand...


Oh, come on now, "Sunni" man....  You know she's wrong. Why are you lying to a "fellow Muslim"?

Western people want?   All of us? Most of us aren't even Christians, and you know that. The West is very secular. We are not overly religious at all, in general. I am. I'm Catholic. I don't want Islam to 'become like Christianity'. I want Islam to live in peace. Just like I'd like all countries and all faiths to live. 

You're so funny.... You do entertain me.... your constant pathetic attempts to cause friction is a tad tedious most of the time but each to their own. 

I just wish you had the courage to be honest, occasionally. You and I both know what I'm talking about.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again...more deaths due to religion against religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast there IMEURU
> 
> The Bahrain government is definitely not religious.
> 
> And the protested have not stated any religious views for the protest.
Click to expand...


 Still pretending? Keep it up.


----------



## bareed

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6RCBOC-MAM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6RCBOC-MAM[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

bareed said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6RCBOC-MAM



Bareed, your protests are receiving international coverage now. There are western reporters in Bahrain to report live from the country. Your message is out. Well done.


----------



## bareed

California Girl said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6RCBOC-MAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bareed, your protests are receiving international coverage now. There are western reporters in Bahrain to report live from the country. Your message is out. Well done.
Click to expand...


off course, your assists help to made world hear about us.


----------



## Sunni Man

bareed said:


> off course, your assists help to made world hear about us.



Bareed are the protests about the economy or religion?


----------



## Grace

It's on yahoo now. Front page.

Bahrain locked down after 5 protesters killed - Yahoo! News


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> off course, your assists help to made world hear about us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bareed are the protests about the economy or religion?
Click to expand...


He's already answered that question. Why don't you read for yourself instead trying to provoke shit? 

Why do you hate the thought of other people having the freedom you benefit from?


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> off course, your assists help to made world hear about us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bareed are the protests about the economy or religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's already answered that question. Why don't you read for yourself instead trying to provoke shit?
Click to expand...

When did he answer my question?

If he did I must have missed it.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bareed are the protests about the economy or religion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's already answered that question. Why don't you read for yourself instead trying to provoke shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did he answer my question?
> 
> If he did I must have missed it.
Click to expand...


He told us before you even asked your moronic question. Are you not even smart enough to read?


----------



## bareed

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyqfwzkzy6M"]They represent peaceful protesters as terrorist[/ame]

see how the govt. try to present us for world and to justify their actions.


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> Why do you hate the thought of other people having the freedom you benefit from?



I am all for people having freedom.

Provided it is in the right context.


----------



## bareed

They beat some of them to capture video to justify what happen. this report shown on Bahrain TV after 12 hours from Pearl Square clearance.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate the thought of other people having the freedom you benefit from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am all for people having freedom.
> 
> Provided it is in the right context.
Click to expand...


You don't get to decide what 'context' other people's freedom takes, you ignorant, arrogance asshole. Why are you still in the west? If you want to live in an 'Islamic context', go to Iran. But, of course, you won't do that - because you don't really want to live under Islam... you want to have what you don't want others to have.... freedom. 

You're a hypocrite..... and, yet again, you make a decent thread all about your moronic drivel. You really are a piece of shit.... whatever faith you purport to follow.


----------



## Grace

I almost posted in the comment section on yahoo that someone IN Bahrain is reporting from inside the zone and a link to here, but didn't know if I should.

Meanwhile....CNN is now reporting on it.


----------



## California Girl

bareed said:


> They beat some of them to capture video to justify what happen. this report shown on Bahrain TV after 12 hours from Pearl Square clearance.



The protesters should seek out the western journalists in Bahrain... talk to them, tell them your side.


----------



## California Girl

IMEURU said:


> I almost posted in the comment section on yahoo that someone IN Bahrain is reporting from inside the zone and a link to here, but didn't know if I should.
> 
> Meanwhile....CNN is now reporting on it.



I don't see why you shouldn't. 

I do know that a few journalists are watching a lot of the internet forums.... including ours, I suspect. Hopefully, they're reading bareed's input.


----------



## Grace

The dude being questioned right now is sure doing a lot of Hmmmm'ing and uh'ing. Being very careful to the pointed questions being asked.


----------



## bareed




----------



## bareed

American journalist wounded


----------



## mdn2000

Sunni Man said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not feed the trolls means you never address them. Not even to point this out.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you are the one trolling mdn2000, not me.
> 
> I only post what I know and believe.
> 
> And if people disagree or get PO'ed that is their problem.
Click to expand...


NIce troll, you insult me by calling me a troll, you know what, your the troll, there, top that.


----------



## Sunni Man

mdn2000 said:


> NIce troll, you insult me by calling me a troll, you know what, your the troll, there, top that.


----------



## Intense

At least 60 reported missing in Bahrain


----------



## Ropey

Intense said:


> At least 60 reported missing in Bahrain
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Brh4FEuBSmw



It does not look good at all.  

The word on the street is that the King of Bahrain is going the violent route with backing from Saudi Arabia and the other Arab autocracies. 



> Arab capitals braced for violence as unrest spreads
> 
> Killing of demonstrators in Bahrain and violence in Libya threaten an escalation of regional unrest










> Bahraini demonstrators say they want* constitutional democracy*, the release of political prisoners, more jobs and housing, and removal of the prime minister, Sheikh Khalifa bin Salman Al Khalifa, the king's uncle, who has been in office for 40 years.



A choice of the people. A constitutional democracy is a liberal one.



> The government of the United States is called a constitutional democracy. It is a democracy because the government is based on the consent of the people. Further, the government operates according to the principle of majority rule. The people, for example, elect their representatives and senators in Congress by majority vote; and the members of Congress make laws according to majority rule.
> 
> Read more: http://www.answers.com/topic/constitutional-democracy#ixzz1EGjMEcb5


----------



## Intense

IMEURU said:


> I almost posted in the comment section on yahoo that someone IN Bahrain is reporting from inside the zone and a link to here, but didn't know if I should.
> 
> Meanwhile....CNN is now reporting on it.



We All need to be aware that Lives are put at Risk.  Let's focus on the message, not assist in targeting Messengers.


----------



## Intense

Sunni Man said:


> Looks like the Bahrain protesters are mainly miscreants and malcontents only wanting to cause trouble.



Sort of like the Folks involved with The Cordoba Initiative, I get it.  You are so Right! Let's just sweep it under the rug, bodies and all!  Good Sunni.


----------



## Intense

The brutal reaction of the authorities happened in the early hours of yesterday morning. Many of the protesters were asleep as riot police firing tear gas, buckshot and swinging clubs moved into the protest camp in the heart of the capital Manama.
Last night the city was effectively shut down with military checkpoints set up and Bahrainis instructed to stay off the streets.
The military announced a ban on gatherings, saying on state TV that it had &#8216;key parts&#8217; of the capital under its control.
Police action was necessary to pull Bahrain back from the &#8216;brink of a sectarian abyss,&#8217; the state&#8217;s foreign minister Sheikh Khaled bin Ahmed al-Khalifa said.
Last night Foreign Secretary William Hague said: &#8216;We are greatly concerned about the deaths that have occurred and... stress the need for peaceful action to address the concerns of protesters.&#8217;
Bahrain, which gained independence from the UK in 1971, is a pillar of Washington&#8217;s military framework in the region, hosting the U.S. Navy&#8217;s 5th Fleet.

And there was more widespread violence across the Arab world yesterday.

At least 20 people were reported killed in Libya while more than 1,000 Yemenis clashed on the other side of the Arabian peninsula.

Meanwhile former Tunisian president Zine al-Abidine Ben Ali, ousted in a popular revolt last month, is in a grave condition in hospital in Saudi Arabia, a source said last night.



In Bahrain, Men, women and young children, many of who had been sleeping, were forced out of Pearl Square in the unannounced crackdown by police in tanks and armoured vehicles.
Medical officials said five people were killed in the pre-dawn assault on Pearl Square, which was littered with flattened tents, trampled banners and broken glass. 


Read more: Bahrain protests: Four dead in Bahrain as riot police launch brutal crackdown | Mail Online

Read more: Bahrain protests: Four dead in Bahrain as riot police launch brutal crackdown | Mail Online


----------



## moonlite0220

california girl, the freedom you keep braging about is rejected in bahrain. you want people to live  like  animals, only caring about their physical needs/desires only. Islam focuses on the freedom of the mind and soul from satanic desires which is something you dont understand. you want women to live like you moving from one bed to another and being ruled by satan. WE DO NOT WANT YOUR DISGUSTING FREEDOM. cant you understand that?


----------



## California Girl

moonlite0220 said:


> california girl, the freedom you keep braging about is rejected in bahrain. you want people to live  like  animals, only caring about their physical needs/desires only. Islam focuses on the freedom of the mind and soul from satanic desires which is something you dont understand. you want women to live like you moving from one bed to another and being ruled by satan. WE DO NOT WANT YOUR DISGUSTING FREEDOM. cant you understand that?



I'm a Catholic. I care very much about people's spiritual wellbeing. You just don't see that because you are so brainwashed by the hatefilled rhetoric of your Imams. 

You cannot speak on behalf of all Muslims. You can only speak for yourself. Many of your fellow Muslims want that freedom - to be free to choose to follow whatever religion they decide to follow. To elect politicians who work for the people, not to line their own pockets and obtain wealth while other Muslims starve. You're just stuck in stupid... and it is your religion that keeps you there. Stay there. I don't care. And you are welcome to think whatever they tell you to think about me. I don't care about that either. But... you're wrong.... those millions of people rising up across the Middle East think you're wrong. Change is coming to your region. Whether you like it or not.


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> california girl, the freedom you keep braging about is rejected in bahrain. you want people to live  like  animals, only caring about their physical needs/desires only. Islam focuses on the freedom of the mind and soul from satanic desires which is something you dont understand. you want women to live like you moving from one bed to another and being ruled by satan. WE DO NOT WANT YOUR DISGUSTING FREEDOM. cant you understand that?



You are so selfish, if you like living like a house pet unable to do anything without the say of a man that is your choice but you have no place to speak for the 1 billion plus Muslims in this world, are you the spokeswoman for Muslims? no? than shut your fucking mouth. Your burka is wrapped so tight its cutting off the bloodflow to your brain.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that this is what the people of Iraq are fighting and dying for and that is their right.
> 
> Bahrain needs to have the right to choose.
> 
> You don't understand Democracy Sunni Man.
> 
> And if you are a convert, then shame on you twice.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes people fight and die for the wrong thing.
> 
> If these people are fighting for a secular Bahrain.
> 
> Then they are wasting their lives.
Click to expand...


Thats for them to decide not you.


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are only concerned about losing your hot women and everything related to your pleasure there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your only concern is radical Islam and spreading lies, fuck out of here. So far Western Christians have shown more concern for the Bahrainis than their fellow Muslims, shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as i mentioned before you are only concerned about your pleasure, your hot women and your booze. you are a double standard **** and you dont care about the bahrainis or any other arabs.
Click to expand...


Yes and? how is it your business what do in my spare time for fun? you paying any of my bills there sweet tits? no? than shut your fucking cock hole. I guzzle 40 ounces, I have pre marital sex, I love fried pork chops with gravy, I smoke Newport 100's and I have a mean 3 point shot. You don't like it? thats your fucking problem, I don't answer to anyone on this fucking Earth, and definently not you ho. And another thing you want to talk about hot women and booze? talk about your Saudi college students who come to the US , they are the worst alcoholics and womanizers when they are living in the US. Saudis do a terrible job of resisting "infidel" temptations when they are away from the Kingdom.

So far on this thread me, California Girl and Ropey have shown more concern and sympathy for the people in Bahrain than their fellow Muslims have, but I am not surprised. Shame on you.


----------



## High_Gravity

Top Obama administration officials urged restraint by the Bahraini government Thursday amid lethal political violence in the strategic Gulf state. The United States meanwhile is providing additional aid to Egypt to support a democratic transition. 

Both Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and Defense Secretary Robert Gates called their Bahraini counterparts Thursday to urge restraint by the long-time Gulf ally as it confronts protestors.

The Bahraini monarchy, which the United States has in the past praised for reform moves, has cracked down violently on local protests, with a police raid on anti-government demonstrators early Thursday leaving several people dead and many injured.

Speaking to reporters after briefing U.S. Senators on widening Middle East political unrest, Secretary Clinton said she called Foreign Minister Sheikh Khaled bin Ahmed al-Khalifa to directly convey deep U.S. concerns about the actions of Bahraini security forces.

US Urges Restraint in Bahrain Protests | Middle East | English


----------



## Sunni Man

moonlite0220 said:


> california girl, the freedom you keep braging about is rejected in bahrain. you want people to live  like  animals, only caring about their physical needs/desires only. Islam focuses on the freedom of the mind and soul from satanic desires which is something you dont understand. you want women to live like you moving from one bed to another and being ruled by satan. WE DO NOT WANT YOUR DISGUSTING FREEDOM. cant you understand that?



You are basically right Moonlite0220

Freedom in the West means a secular Freedom. 

The West likes to tie in the word Liberty with Freedom.

Which they understand as Freedom to reject civilized behavior and morals.

Coupled with an unbridled Liberty to pursue any and all base animal instincts.

And to willingly act on them with out conscience or societal restraint.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> california girl, the freedom you keep braging about is rejected in bahrain. you want people to live  like  animals, only caring about their physical needs/desires only. Islam focuses on the freedom of the mind and soul from satanic desires which is something you dont understand. you want women to live like you moving from one bed to another and being ruled by satan. WE DO NOT WANT YOUR DISGUSTING FREEDOM. cant you understand that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are basically right Moonlite0220
> 
> Freedom in the West means a secular Freedom.
> 
> The West likes to tie in the word Liberty with Freedom.
> 
> Which they understand as Freedom to reject civilized behavior and morals.
> 
> Coupled with an unbridled Liberty to pursue any and all base animal instincts.
> 
> And to willingly act on them with out conscience or societal restraint.
Click to expand...


Yeah and? you don't like freedom?


----------



## bareed

Now: Security forces attack 50 thousands going to Pearl Square


----------



## High_Gravity

This is not good.



> Gulf states could go as far as using military intervention to prevent a regime change in Bahrain to block the tide of protests there from reaching their countries, analysts say.
> 
> A spread of the Shi'ite protests in Bahrain into the rest of the energy-rich Gulf states would be a major strategic victory for neighbouring Shi'ite Iran, they said on Thursday.
> 
> Foreign ministers of the six-nation alliance of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC), of which Bahrain is a member, affirmed at a meeting in Manama on Thursday their political, economic, security and defence support for Bahrain.
> 
> "Gulf states cannot accept a fundamental and radical change in Bahrain. The demand for constitutional monarchy cannot be imposed without [natural] political development that takes its due course," Saudi political analyst Dakheel al-Dakheel said.
> 
> "This will create a state of political and security confusion in Bahrain that opens the door for Iranian and non-Iranian interference, which will not be acceptable to Gulf states, especially Saudi Arabia," said Dakheel.
> 
> Five people have been killed and scores wounded since Monday, when Bahraini security cracked down on protesters who have raised the ceiling of their demands by calling for the "downfall of the regime."



Gulf will oppose Bahrain regime change - News - Mail & Guardian Online


----------



## bareed

Press TV: Army opens fire on people on the way to Salmaniya hospital.


----------



## High_Gravity

Bareed are the Saudi Military in your country?


----------



## bareed

Blood Runs Through the Streets of Bahrain

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/18/opinion/18kristof.html?_r=2


----------



## Sunni Man

Police don't just shoot people for nothing.

The protesters must be committing criminal acts which is forcing the police to shot at them.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> Police don't just shoot people for nothing.
> 
> The protesters must be committing criminal acts which is forcing the police to shot at them.



Your lack of empathy for your fellow Muslims is very sad.


----------



## California Girl

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police don't just shoot people for nothing.
> 
> The protesters must be committing criminal acts which is forcing the police to shot at them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lack of empathy for your fellow Muslims is very sad.
Click to expand...


It is. It is also impressively hypocritical.... from a Muslim who chooses to remain within the protected freedom of the United States instead of living under the Islamic rule that he wants for other Muslims.


----------



## Sunni Man

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police don't just shoot people for nothing.
> 
> The protesters must be committing criminal acts which is forcing the police to shot at them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lack of empathy for your fellow Muslims is very sad.
Click to expand...


I have no empathy for criminals.

No matter which religion they adhere to.


----------



## California Girl

bareed said:


> Blood Runs Through the Streets of Bahrain
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/18/opinion/18kristof.html?_r=2



It's a shame that your government chooses violence over understanding and offering to discuss the issues with its people.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police don't just shoot people for nothing.
> 
> The protesters must be committing criminal acts which is forcing the police to shot at them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lack of empathy for your fellow Muslims is very sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no empathy for criminals.
> 
> No matter which religion they adhere to.
Click to expand...


So people who demand equal opportunities are criminals?


----------



## High_Gravity

California Girl said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blood Runs Through the Streets of Bahrain
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/18/opinion/18kristof.html?_r=2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that your government chooses violence over understanding and offering to discuss the issues with its people.
Click to expand...


The other Gulf countries like Saudi and Kuwait said they will not allow regime change in Bahrain, from what I understand the Saudi Military is already in Bahrain to put down the uprising.


----------



## Sunni Man

High_Gravity said:


> So people who demand equal opportunities are criminals?



Depends on the situation and actions of the protesters.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So people who demand equal opportunities are criminals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the situation and circumstances of the protest.
Click to expand...


Well the Shites in Bahrain are marginalized and denied posts in the Military and other jobs, they are basically a second class behind the Sunnis. This is acceptable to you? Shites out number Sunnis in that country by the way.


----------



## High_Gravity

> Bahrain's crown prince, in a visit to Ankara, said he did not believe that protests in Egypt and other countries in the Arab world will spread to the entire Middle East, creating a &#8220;domino effect&#8221; across the region that is home to numerous kingdoms, sheikdoms and autocratic regimes.
> 
> &#8220;Every country has its own indigenous characteristics,&#8221; Crown Prince Salman ibn Hamad ibn Isa Al Khalifa said at a joint news conference with Turkish PM Erdo&#287;an in Ankara late on Tuesday. He dismissed speculations about the &#8220;domino effect&#8221; because the situation in Tunisia is very different from events in Egypt in terms of its origins and methods of solution.
> 
> Al Khalifa said it was obvious that the Egyptian people are not comfortable with the current situation and that they had expressed their distrust. He said people want respect, freedom, the right to participation in decision-making mechanisms and justice and that the job of Arab leaders like himself is to heed these fundamental demands. &#8220;This must be the most important thing for us before all,&#8221; he stressed. Al Khalifa reiterated that the economic meltdown has shaken countries, adding that people first want economic reforms, transparency in competition and the establishment of social justice.


 
Bahrain sees no


----------



## High_Gravity

> (MANAMA, Bahrain) &#8212; Thousands of mourners called for the downfall of Bahrain's ruling monarchy as burials began Friday after a deadly assault on pro-reform protesters that has brought army tanks into the streets of one of the most strategic Western allies in the Gulf.
> 
> The cries against Bahrain's king and his inner circle reflect an escalation of the demands from a political uprising that began just with calls to weaken the Sunni monarchy's hold on top government posts and address claims of discrimination against the Shiite majority in the tiny island nation.
> 
> The mood, however, appears to have turned toward defiance of the entire ruling system after the brutal attack Thursday on a protest encampment in Bahrain's capital Manama, which left at least five dead, more than 230 injured and put the nation under emergency-style footing with military forces in key areas and checkpoints on main roadways.
> 
> "The regime has broken something inside of me ... All of these people gathered today have had something broken in them," said Ahmed Makki Abu Taki, whose 23-year-old brother Mahmoud was killed in the pre-dawn sweep through the protest camp in Manama's Pearl Square. "We used to demand for the prime minister to step down, but now our demand is for the ruling family to get out."




Read more: Bahrain Mourners Call for Toppling of Monarchy - TIME


----------



## moonlite0220

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So people who demand equal opportunities are criminals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the situation and circumstances of the protest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the Shites in Bahrain are marginalized and denied posts in the Military and other jobs, they are basically a second class behind the Sunnis. This is acceptable to you? Shites out number Sunnis in that country by the way.
Click to expand...


what happens between the sunnis and the shia anywhere on earth is none of your business. and for your information, we do not consider the king of bahrain a sunni muslim because he is america's pet and he has no problem killing all of his people for the sake of america and he would not kill his people if america didnt give him the green light to do so
in your reply, you are trying to turn the shia members here against the sunni members by giving people a false dirty thought that the sunnis are insensitive and dont care about whats going on to the shia in bahrain. you want to start a sectarian war here between shia and sunni members by telling people you love and care about the bahrainis more than their fellow muslims.


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the situation and circumstances of the protest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Shites in Bahrain are marginalized and denied posts in the Military and other jobs, they are basically a second class behind the Sunnis. This is acceptable to you? Shites out number Sunnis in that country by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what happens between the sunnis and the shia anywhere on earth is none of your business. and for your information, we do not consider the king of bahrain a sunni muslim because he is america's pet and he has no problem killing all of his people for the sake of america and he would not kill his people if america didnt give him the green light to do so
> in your reply, you are trying to turn the shia members here against the sunni members by giving people a false dirty thought that the sunnis are insensitive and dont care about whats going on to the shia in bahrain. you want to start a sectarian war here between shia and sunni members by telling people you love and care about the bahrainis more than their fellow muslims.
Click to expand...


None of my business huh? what happens in Bahrain is also none of your business you pig whore.


----------



## dilloduck

moonlite0220 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the situation and circumstances of the protest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Shites in Bahrain are marginalized and denied posts in the Military and other jobs, they are basically a second class behind the Sunnis. This is acceptable to you? Shites out number Sunnis in that country by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what happens between the sunnis and the shia anywhere on earth is none of your business. and for your information, we do not consider the king of bahrain a sunni muslim because he is america's pet and he has no problem killing all of his people for the sake of america and he would not kill his people if america didnt give him the green light to do so
> in your reply, you are trying to turn the shia members here against the sunni members by giving people a false dirty thought that the sunnis are insensitive and dont care about whats going on to the shia in bahrain. you want to start a sectarian war here between shia and sunni members by telling people you love and care about the bahrainis more than their fellow muslims.
Click to expand...


The sectarian war has been alive and well for hundreds of years. Blaming anyone other than Muslims is stupid.


----------



## moonlite0220

dilloduck said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Shites in Bahrain are marginalized and denied posts in the Military and other jobs, they are basically a second class behind the Sunnis. This is acceptable to you? Shites out number Sunnis in that country by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what happens between the sunnis and the shia anywhere on earth is none of your business. and for your information, we do not consider the king of bahrain a sunni muslim because he is america's pet and he has no problem killing all of his people for the sake of america and he would not kill his people if america didnt give him the green light to do so
> in your reply, you are trying to turn the shia members here against the sunni members by giving people a false dirty thought that the sunnis are insensitive and dont care about whats going on to the shia in bahrain. you want to start a sectarian war here between shia and sunni members by telling people you love and care about the bahrainis more than their fellow muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sectarian war has been alive and well for hundreds of years. Blaming anyone other than Muslims is stupid.
Click to expand...


the sectarian war has always involved a third party other than sunnis and shia. the third party is anti-muslims like you who pretend they are a friend of a muslim group so they can turn this group against the other one.


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what happens between the sunnis and the shia anywhere on earth is none of your business. and for your information, we do not consider the king of bahrain a sunni muslim because he is america's pet and he has no problem killing all of his people for the sake of america and he would not kill his people if america didnt give him the green light to do so
> in your reply, you are trying to turn the shia members here against the sunni members by giving people a false dirty thought that the sunnis are insensitive and dont care about whats going on to the shia in bahrain. you want to start a sectarian war here between shia and sunni members by telling people you love and care about the bahrainis more than their fellow muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sectarian war has been alive and well for hundreds of years. Blaming anyone other than Muslims is stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the sectarian war has always involved a third party other than sunnis and shia. the third party is anti-muslims like you who pretend they are a friend of a muslim group so they can turn this group against the other one.
Click to expand...


Sunnis and Shites have been at each others throats before America even existed you stupid pig whore. Take some personal responsibility for yourself and stop blaming all your problems on Israel and America.


----------



## moonlite0220

High_Gravity said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sectarian war has been alive and well for hundreds of years. Blaming anyone other than Muslims is stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sectarian war has always involved a third party other than sunnis and shia. the third party is anti-muslims like you who pretend they are a friend of a muslim group so they can turn this group against the other one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sunnis and Shites have been at each others throats before America even existed you stupid pig whore. Take some personal responsibility for yourself and stop blaming all your problems on Israel and America.
Click to expand...


it existed in the past and it was casued by anti-muslims and and it's america's policy today to divide muslims. 
do you think you pig people will listen to a womanizer like you?


----------



## High_Gravity

Reall is this all you got moonlite? all the problems in your life lays at the feet of the Americans huh? America is to blame for the lack of job ops for Shites in Bahrain? America is to blame because the people in Yemen don't have a pot to piss in? America is to blame because the people in Libya are sick of dealing with Ghadaffi? is America the all powerful god that dictates life for Muslims? I know you have been raised from the cradle to hate the West and Americans, it is not your fault you are ignorant. Even here in the civil war there were slaves who preferred to stay slaves under their white masters, you are cut from the same cloth as them. Freedom is not for the people who are scared.


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the sectarian war has always involved a third party other than sunnis and shia. the third party is anti-muslims like you who pretend they are a friend of a muslim group so they can turn this group against the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunnis and Shites have been at each others throats before America even existed you stupid pig whore. Take some personal responsibility for yourself and stop blaming all your problems on Israel and America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it existed in the past and it was casued by anti-muslims and and it's america's policy today to divide muslims.
> do you think you pig people will listen to a womanizer like you?
Click to expand...


HAHAHAHA I have more of a chance than a burka wearing whore like you. Your burka not only covers your head, it covers your brain.


----------



## moonlite0220

you dont care about the bahrainis. you are worried about america's base in bahrain and if the protests win and the king falls the american military will be in danger and iran will take over bahrain. thats your sick thinking. you dont care about the bahrainis.
we all know america puts its nose in everybody's business. america can not rest if other people are not suffering.


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain Protests Far More Complex than U.S. Media Show



> Longtime U.S. ally 1 million people has a unique demographic challenge that makes these protests different than the others in the Arab world.
> 
> The majority of the residents of Bahrain are foreign citizens. Few nations face such a challenge to governance. 54 percent of Bahrain's residents are foreign citizens.
> 
> Like many Gulf states, Bahrain used guest workers over the last few decades to fill jobs that locals would often refuse. The CIA reports that Saudi Arabia's population is 20 percent foreign. Kuwait's population is 46 percent foreign.
> 
> Bahrain is a constitutional monarchy, with a two house legislature. The upper house is appointed by the King of Bahrain and the lower house is elected. Bahrain allows women to vote. About 89 percent of the population lives in urban areas.



Bahrain Protests Far More Complex than U.S. Media Show - Yahoo! News


----------



## bareed

Please don't turn this thread to religious or personal.


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> you dont care about the bahrainis. you are worried about america's base in bahrain and if the protests win and the king falls the american military will be in danger and iran will take over bahrain. thats your sick thinking. you dont care about the bahrainis.
> we all know america puts its nose in everybody's business. america can not rest if other people are not suffering.



HAHAHAHAHA child you are so brainwashed you are 100% wrong, I wish nothing but the best for the people of Bahrain and I want them to have their freedom. The protests in Bahrain are nothing to do with the presence of the US there, YOU are the fucking idiot who is complaining about the US Navy in Bahrain. US Forces are in your country too, tough shit for you, you just have to fucking deal with it.


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## moonlite0220

high_gravity said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you dont care about the bahrainis. You are worried about america's base in bahrain and if the protests win and the king falls the american military will be in danger and iran will take over bahrain. Thats your sick thinking. You dont care about the bahrainis.
> We all know america puts its nose in everybody's business. America can not rest if other people are not suffering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha child you are so brainwashed you are 100% wrong, i wish nothing but the best for the people of bahrain and i want them to have their freedom. The protests in bahrain are nothing to do with the presence of the us there, you are the fucking idiot who is complaining about the us navy in bahrain. Us forces are in your country too, tough shit for you, you just have to fucking deal with it.
Click to expand...


hypocrite


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> high_gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you dont care about the bahrainis. You are worried about america's base in bahrain and if the protests win and the king falls the american military will be in danger and iran will take over bahrain. Thats your sick thinking. You dont care about the bahrainis.
> We all know america puts its nose in everybody's business. America can not rest if other people are not suffering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha child you are so brainwashed you are 100% wrong, i wish nothing but the best for the people of bahrain and i want them to have their freedom. The protests in bahrain are nothing to do with the presence of the us there, you are the fucking idiot who is complaining about the us navy in bahrain. Us forces are in your country too, tough shit for you, you just have to fucking deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hypocrite
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

Internet Restricted in Bahrain as Protests Escalate



> As protests continue in Bahrain, data suggests that access to many websites has been restricted there.
> 
> Arbor Networks, a security research company that tracks Internet traffic, told The New York Times on Friday that traffic into and out of Bahrain has dropped between 10% and 20% below expected levels. Traffic normally only drops that low during natural disasters or global sporting events.
> 
> The graph below shows Bahrains Internet traffic levels this week compared to average traffic levels during the previous three weeks. The traffic this week has been significantly lower than usual. Arbor Networks told The Times that it couldnt absolutely rule out technical difficulties as a cause for the drop, though the most likely cause was blocked websites.
> 
> A Harvard University website that crowdsources reports of inaccessible webpages shows that many sites, including bahrainonline.org and bahrainrights.org, have been reported to be inaccessible. But almost all of the reports were made before the protests in Bahrain started.
> 
> Last month, Egypt blocked websites like Twitter and Facebook in response to unrest before blocking the Internet altogether (See that graph here). The success that Egyptian protesters had in ousting former president Hosni Mubarak despite these drastic digital measures is often cited as enhancing the confidence of protesters in Bahrain, Algeria and elsewhere in the Middle East.



Internet Restricted in Bahrain as Protests Continue


----------



## bareed

Doctors confirmed: Deaths was shooting in head and chest by snipers.


----------



## bareed

Deaths raised to 10.
2 of them killed to day by sniper.


----------



## High_Gravity

Saudi Arabia Risks Shiite Unrest in Wake of Bahrain



> Violent unrest in Bahrain provoked by discontent among the majority-Shiite Muslim population risks spilling over to their co-religionists in neighboring Saudi Arabia, which holds one-fifth of the worlds oil, analysts say.
> 
> Bahrain, a close Saudi ally which is ruled by the Sunni Muslim Al Khalifa family, has been rocked by protests since Feb. 14 that have led to calls for the governments dismissal after at least five people died as security forces cracked down on the demonstrators.
> 
> Saudi Arabia has a Shiite minority concentrated in its eastern oil-producing hub that also complains of discrimination. Any spread of unrest into the worlds biggest oil exporter risks pushing crude prices above the 2 1/2-year high reached this week. Authorities arrested 38 people after clashes involving Shiite pilgrims in the holy city of Medina two months ago.
> 
> A member of the Saudi royal family, Prince Talal Bin Abdul Aziz, warned in an interview with BBC Arabic TV that unless King Abdullah introduces more political participation and human rights, Saudi Arabia may also see protests.
> 
> Unless problems facing Saudi Arabia are solved, what happened and is still happening in some Arab countries, including Bahrain, could spread to Saudi Arabia, even worse, Prince Talal told the London-based TV broadcaster in an interview aired late yesterday.



Saudi Arabia Risks Shiite Unrest in Wake of Bahrain - Bloomberg


----------



## moonlite0220

america must be happy for hearing this. they are worried about their base there.


----------



## moonlite0220

dont get your hopes up. nothing is going to happen in saudi. 
personally, i am against any protests in saudi arabia.


----------



## Ropey

bareed said:


> please don't turn this thread to religious or personal.



qft


----------



## Jos

bareed said:


> Deaths raised to 10.
> 2 of them killed to day by sniper.


Reports say troops open fire on protesters
 Live blog  Crackdown in Bahrain: live updates | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## High_Gravity

Moonlite if you want to talk shit take it to the Flame zone, respect Bareeds wishes and stop trying to derail this thread.


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain crown prince calls for dialogue: TV



> (Reuters) - Bahrain's crown prince, known as a reformer among royals in the Gulf Arab kingdom, called on Friday for calm, saying it was "time for dialogue, not fighting."
> 
> Thousands of mainly Shi'ite demonstrators, emboldened by uprisings in Egypt and Tunisia, have held protests in Bahrain since a "Day of Rage" on February 14 to demand more say in the Sunni-ruled island state.
> 
> "The dialogue is always open and the reforms continue," Crown Prince Sheikh Salman bin Hamad al-Khalifa said on Bahrain TV. "This land is for all citizens of Bahrain ... All honest people at this time should say 'enough'."
> 
> "We need to call for self-restraint from all sides, the armed forces, security men and citizens," he said. "I urge you, there should be calm. Now is time for calm."
> 
> Bahraini troops shot at protesters near Pearl Square on Friday and wounded 23, a former Shi'ite lawmaker said. At least four Bahraini protestors were killed on Thursday when riot police drove activists from a makeshift camp in the capital.
> 
> King Sheikh Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa rules a population of 1.3 million, half of them expatriates. The U.S. State Department estimates that 70 percent of Bahraini nationals are Shi'ites.
> 
> "I respect Wefaq, as I respect others. Today is the time to sit down and hold a dialogue, not to fight," the crown prince said.
> 
> Wefaq, the main Shi'ite bloc with 17 of 40 assembly seats, competes with Sunni Islamist groups and the secular group Waad.



Bahrain crown prince calls for dialogue: TV | Reuters


----------



## moonlite0220

bareed said:


> Deaths raised to 10.
> 2 of them killed to day by sniper.



where is america that always calls for human rights????
the hypocrite america wants a higher number of deaths


----------



## moonlite0220

High_Gravity said:


> Moonlite if you want to talk shit take it to the Flame zone, respect Bareeds wishes and stop trying to derail this thread.



you are trying to act like a gentlemen but thats not working, dirty pig.


----------



## Jos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hRVSmigzpos


----------



## High_Gravity

> (Reuters) - Bahraini troops shot at demonstrators on Friday and wounded many, a former Shi'ite lawmaker said, as government crackdowns on protests in the Middle East and North Africa turned increasingly violent.
> 
> While millions of Egyptians celebrated their ouster of Hosni Mubarak after 30 years, protesters elsewhere, inspired by their success, were engaged in struggles against their own authoritarian rulers.
> 
> In Bahrain, troops shot at protesters near Pearl Square on Friday and wounded many, a former Shi'ite lawmaker said, a day after police forcibly cleared a protest camp from the traffic circle in Manama, killing 4 people and wounding more than 230.
> 
> At least two people were killed in Yemen when security forces and pro-government loyalists clashed with crowds demanding an end to President Ali Abdullah Saleh's 32-year rule.
> 
> And in Libya, soldiers were deployed in the streets of the country's second city Benghazi after thousands of people demonstrated overnight over the killing of what U.S.-based Human Rights Watch said were at least 24 protesters on Wednesday and Thursday.
> 
> The unrest in the region -- particularly worries about its possible impact on oil giant Saudi Arabia -- helped push Brent crude prices to a 28-month high of $104 a barrel on Thursday.
> 
> It was a factor in gold prices extending early gains to five-week highs. By Friday afternoon, Brent was just over $102 a barrel.



Bahraini troops open fire at protesters | Reuters


----------



## Ropey

moonlite0220 said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deaths raised to 10.
> 2 of them killed to day by sniper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is america that always calls for human rights????
> the hypocrite america wants a higher number of deaths
Click to expand...


America is watching Muslims killing Muslims.

Once again.


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moonlite if you want to talk shit take it to the Flame zone, respect Bareeds wishes and stop trying to derail this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are trying to act like a gentlemen but thats not working, dirty pig.
Click to expand...


You can't be a gentleman to a brainwashed Muslima who only understands how to be treated like a dog on a leash.


----------



## Ropey

Warning - Disturbing Graphics


----------



## High_Gravity

BBC News - Bahrain protests: Your stories


----------



## bareed

Warning - Disturbing Graphics


----------



## moonlite0220

Ropey said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deaths raised to 10.
> 2 of them killed to day by sniper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is america that always calls for human rights????
> the hypocrite america wants a higher number of deaths
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is watching Muslims killing Muslims.
> 
> Once again.
Click to expand...


yes with american weapons


----------



## moonlite0220

Activist arrested at Clinton's speech






An activist protesting a speech given by Hillary Clinton on internet freedom is thrown out and arrested at George Washington University in Washington DC.


The activist, 71-year-old Ray McGovern, who is a US Army veteran and former CIA analyst, was manhandled and removed by security officers after trying to draw attention with a poster, he said in an interview with Press TV.

The US secretary of state continued with her prepared remarks as McGovern was dragged away saying, "So this is America. This is America. Who are you?

There was no heckler. I was the person there. I said not a word. I stood silently with my back to the secretary, lest she get the idea that everyone in that whole auditorium agreed with her war mongering policies, he stated on Press TV.

I was standing silently, and I was jumped on by a man in a regular suit and then another person in a police uniform. I still don't know who jumped me, but I was taken outside where nobody was watching, he continued.

For Hillary Clinton to be talking about peaceful means of protest in the same speech which she continued as she watched me directly in front of her being pounced upon and violated, is a little too much to take, he added.

McGovern is now being charged with unruly conduct, although he says he will fight the accusations in court.

Veterans for Peace has demanded an apology from Clinton for the incident. So far, they have received no response. 

PressTV - Activist arrested at Clinton's speech

an example of the american democracy


----------



## California Girl

moonlite0220 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> where is america that always calls for human rights????
> the hypocrite america wants a higher number of deaths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is watching Muslims killing Muslims.
> 
> Once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes with american weapons
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## Jos

Jos said:


> This casing is reported to be tear gas but it's really a Hard Rubber Baton round made right in  Homer City, PA 15748 USA
> Ph: 724-479-5100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NonLethal Technologies, Inc.



Heres a link to us supplied weapons


----------



## bareed

Any country have rights to arm. The weapons bought to ensure safety to people not against them.


----------



## Sunni Man

moonlite0220 said:


> the sectarian war has always involved a third party other than sunnis and shia. the third party is anti-muslims like you who pretend they are a friend of a muslim group so they can turn this group against the other one.



You are correct Moonlite0220

The driving a wedge between Sunni and Shia muslims has been a colonial rule tactic for centuries.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the sectarian war has always involved a third party other than sunnis and shia. the third party is anti-muslims like you who pretend they are a friend of a muslim group so they can turn this group against the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct Moonlite0220
> 
> The driving a wedge between Sunni and Shia muslims has been a colonial rule tactic for centuries.
Click to expand...


Liar. Stop manipulating an ignorant female for your own purposes, little man. You really are a nasty little shit, "Sunni". 

Still laughing at your pathetic flaming though. There is no depth to which you will not sink to make Islam look bad, is there?


----------



## Sunni Man

Ropey said:


> America is watching Muslims killing Muslims.


And unfortunately, it will continue as long as the U.S. and the rogue state of Israel fan the flames of discontent and keep despotic leaders in power.


----------



## Jos

Bahraini doctor pleads for help


----------



## Jos

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop manipulating an ignorant female for your own purposes,
> 
> 
> 
> Moonlite0220 seems like a very intelligent and religious Muslimah with a good grasp of the political realities in her own backyard.
> 
> Why shouldn't her opinions be given the same weight as Bareed's ?
Click to expand...


"Tricky Bitch" doesn't like other female's moving in on "her turf"?


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> Stop manipulating an ignorant female for your own purposes,


Moonlite0220 seems like a very intelligent and religious Muslimah with a good grasp of the political realities in her own backyard.  

Why shouldn't her opinions be given the same weight as Bareed's ?


----------



## Sunni Man

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop manipulating an ignorant female for your own purposes,
> 
> 
> 
> Moonlite0220 seems like a very intelligent and religious Muslimah with a good grasp of the political realities in her own backyard.
> 
> Why shouldn't her opinions be given the same weight as Bareed's ?
Click to expand...

CG hates other females who have their own opinion.   

Especially, when it's different than her's.


----------



## California Girl

Jos said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop manipulating an ignorant female for your own purposes,
> 
> 
> 
> Moonlite0220 seems like a very intelligent and religious Muslimah with a good grasp of the political realities in her own backyard.
> 
> Why shouldn't her opinions be given the same weight as Bareed's ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Tricky Bitch" doesn't like other female's moving in on "her turf"?
Click to expand...


I have no 'turf'. I just don't like her hatefilled bullshit. I feel sorry for her. She has no idea that she is a second class citizen, without the same rights as the males that surround her.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop manipulating an ignorant female for your own purposes,
> 
> 
> 
> Moonlite0220 seems like a very intelligent and religious Muslimah with a good grasp of the political realities in her own backyard.
> 
> Why shouldn't her opinions be given the same weight as Bareed's ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CG hates other females who have their own opinion.
> 
> Especially, when it's different than her's.
Click to expand...


CG is perfectly capable of speaking for herself, much as you disapprove of women having their freedom of speech. 

Why is it that you hate the thought of other Muslims having the same freedom that you do?


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> CG is perfectly capable of speaking for herself, much as you disapprove of women having their freedom of speech.
> 
> Why is it that you hate the thought of other Muslims having the same freedom that you do?


Incorrect CG  

I have already stood by Moonlite0220 and thanked her for voicing her opinions.

Whereas you CG, have basically told her to shut up and the her opinions don't count.

So it looks like you are the hater of women with strong opinions.

Except yourself CG


And as for Bareed; I point blank ask him if he was a muslim twice, and so far he has refused to answer.


----------



## Ropey

I see the works on the ground. Right now, it's movement all over.  Saudi Arabia sees the Shia in Yemen and Bahrain creating a crab-like encroachment and is heavily in motion in the arena. As is Iran who is also on the move. Iran has been somewhat shackled in attack outside of its borders, but now it's got some real free rein in the arena and I believe far more weapons in Syria are now being transferred to Lebanon.

Israel is in between a Shia and Sunni Movement.  This is why Sunni Man is against the Bahrain uprising, and the Yemeni uprising. These are Shia driven uprisings. 

That's the Shia majority (Iran) in both countries and in a Democracy, that's the end of Sunni control of both countries. Iran still has a seat in its parliament for the 'recalcitrant' Bahrain to re-enter. 

A middle east war is likely sooner or later something will erupt now that the controls are off the spigots and the vast population increases in the last thirty years of Western payments can not be supported by the Arab countries.  

Why no problems in Syria?  

Syria&#8217;s population is predominantly Sunni, but the backbone of the regime is drawn from the minority Alawite community, an offshoot of the Shiite sect. Many do not know this. Deaths will come swiftly to any uprising there. 

This is why Iran and Syria are partners.

Now the Saudi are in force in Yemen and Bahrain.


----------



## Sunni Man

100% correct Ropey

All of this is part of the legacy of our ill fated War in Iraq.

Which has now unleashed the pent up anger and aspirations of the Shiite people.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> CG is perfectly capable of speaking for herself, much as you disapprove of women having their freedom of speech.
> 
> Why is it that you hate the thought of other Muslims having the same freedom that you do?
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect CG
> 
> I have already stood by Moonlite0220 and thanked her for voicing her opinions.
> 
> Whereas you CG, have basically told her to shut up and the her opinions don't count.
> 
> So it looks like you are the hater of women with strong opinions.
> 
> Except yourself CG
> 
> 
> And as for Bareed; I point blank ask him if he was a muslim twice, and so far he has refused to answer.
Click to expand...


Liar, Sunni. I have never, ever told anyone to shut up. I believe in freedom of speech. Always. For everyone. I treat her no differently to anyone else. That is my character. I treat everyone as an individual. I don't 'hate' anyone because of their religion, or their country of origin, or their skin color. Everyone is equal to me. I feel sorry for Moonlite, she is a brainwashed, ignorant woman who doesn't even know she is brainwashed and ignorant. You do not have that excuse. You want freedom for yourself but not for others. 

And as for Bareed, it is not your business what religion he follows, if any. Why should you care what religion he is? Is it so you know whether to treat him as a friend or a foe?


----------



## California Girl

Ropey said:


> I see the works on the ground. Right now, it's movement all over.  Saudi Arabia sees the Shia in Yemen and Bahrain creating a crab-like encroachment and is heavily in motion in the arena. As is Iran who is also on the move. Iran has been somewhat shackled in attack outside of its borders, but now it's got some real free rein in the arena and I believe far more weapons in Syria are now being transferred to Lebanon.
> 
> Israel is in between a Shia and Sunni Movement.  This is why Sunni Man is against the Bahrain uprising, and the Yemeni uprising. These are Shia driven uprisings.
> 
> That's the Shia majority (Iran) in both countries and in a Democracy, that's the end of Sunni control of both countries. Iran still has a seat in its parliament for the 'recalcitrant' Bahrain to re-enter.
> 
> A middle east war is likely sooner or later something will erupt now that the controls are off the spigots and the vast population increases in the last thirty years of Western payments can not be supported by the Arab countries.
> 
> Why no problems in Syria?
> 
> Syrias population is predominantly Sunni, but the backbone of the regime is drawn from the minority Alawite community, an offshoot of the Shiite sect. Many do not know this. Deaths will come swiftly to any uprising there.
> 
> This is why Iran and Syria are partners.
> 
> Now the Saudi are in force in Yemen and Bahrain.



Syria -- for Now -- Holds Steady Amid Arab Uprisings

_While admiring what Egyptian citizens were able to accomplish with their revolution this month, many Syrians cite three reasons why their country would be the last domino in the region to fall: lack of a figurehead as a target for revolt, an overwhelming security apparatus and a stable political-economic system.

"Most people are in the middle class," Basem Nabhan, a recent graduate of computer science studies, told AOL News. "Once we have something we can stand for, we will do it. There is no public figure for us to stand against."_


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> Why should you care what religion he is? Is it so you know whether to treat him as a friend or a foe?


Correct


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> 100% correct Ropey
> 
> All of this is part of the legacy of our ill fated War in Iraq.
> 
> Which has now unleashed the pent up anger and aspirations of the Shiite people.



It's the people who are fine. Both Shia and Sunni are angry and they are fine together.

It's the Bahrain Leaders, the Saudi Leaders and the Iranian leaders who are now heavily involved in these attempts to keep and take power of these areas.

The entire area is in movement. I just hope that the people actually finally get representative choice. But it doesn't look good for the people so far. 

The military in Egypt has full control still. Will they allow a transfer of power to the legislation of the people?  Nothing going on there, move on folks. 

Shia and Sunni people are dying because of the Shia versus Sunni meddling to gain control of the country of Bahrain, not listen to the people.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should you care what religion he is? Is it so you know whether to treat him as a friend or a foe?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct
Click to expand...


Good to know. 

Not much of an American, are you? I've always wondered what people meant by 'not a real American'.... now I know... they mean you.


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should you care what religion he is? Is it so you know whether to treat him as a friend or a foe?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good to know.
> 
> Not much of an American, are you? I've always wondered what people meant by 'not a real American'.... now I know... they mean you.
Click to expand...

What does supporting or opposing the protesters in Bahrain have to do with being a so called "real" American??


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found USMB by google.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a muslim?
> 
> Are you religious?
Click to expand...




Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should you care what religion he is? Is it so you know whether to treat him as a friend or a foe?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct
Click to expand...


Which is why bareed only said to please keep religion out of this thread. He's of the people.

Sunni is not. He wants what the Sunni leadership wants. Not what the people want unless it is what the Sunni leadership wants.





bareed said:


> We now some Iranian thinking in Bahrain as part of their country but i stress that we want to govern ourselves and we will denied external interference.
> 
> mdn2000, I'm in Bahrain right now and i was in Pearl Square on 16 Feb. to shoot some photo and spread them on internet. Internet now become part of people revelations and i am ready to death for peace in my country.
> 
> I'm Bahraini. i respect your questions. I should be participating protesters but some roads are closed to day and the protesters plaining to get out to streets on Saturday after tomorrow. Tomorrow we will bury deaths.





bareed said:


> please don't turn this thread to religious or personal.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know.
> 
> Not much of an American, are you? I've always wondered what people meant by 'not a real American'.... now I know... they mean you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does supporting or opposing the protesters in Bahrain have to do with being a so called "real" American??
Click to expand...


That you base your support on someone's religion.... that's unAmerican. We're supposed to value and support freedom.... for everyone. But you don't - you want it for yourself but not for others.

And now, frankly, your repetitive bullshit and deliberate provocation is boring me. So, the conversation is closed.


----------



## waltky

Bahrain regime turns on its own people...

*Bahrain forces fire on protesters; 50 injured*
_Feb 18,`11 -- Soldiers opened fire Friday on thousands of protesters defying a government ban and streaming toward the landmark square that had been the symbolic center of the uprising to break the political grip of the Gulf nation's leaders._


> Officials at the main Salmaniya hospital said at least 50 people were injured, some with gunshot wounds. Some doctors and medics on emergency medical teams were in tears as they tended to the wounded. X-rays showed bullets still lodged inside victims.  "This is a war," said Dr. Bassem Deif, an orthopedic surgeon examining people with bullet-shattered bones.  Health ministry officials said in a statement that seven people were critically injured.
> 
> Protesters described a chaotic scene of tear gas clouds, bullets coming from many directions and people slipping in pools of blood as they sought cover. Some claimed the gunfire came from either helicopters or sniper nests, a day after riot police swept through the protest encampment in Pearl Square, killing at least five people and razing the tents and makeshift shelters that were inspired by the demonstrators in Cairo's Tahrir Square.
> 
> An Associated Press cameraman saw army units shooting anti-aircraft weapons, fitted on top of armored personnel carriers, above the protesters, in apparent warning shots and attempts to drive them back from security cordons about 200 yards (200 meters) from the square.  Then the soldiers turned firearms on the crowd, one marcher said.
> 
> "People started running in all directions and bullets were flying," said Ali al-Haji, a 27-year-old bank clerk. "I saw people getting shot in the legs, chest, and one man was bleeding from his head."  "My eyes were full of tear gas, there was shooting and there was a lot of panic," said Mohammed Abdullah, a 37-year-old businessman taking part in the protest.
> 
> MORE


----------



## California Girl

Ropey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found USMB by google.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a muslim?
> 
> Are you religious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why bareed only said to please keep religion out of this thread. He's of the people.
> 
> Sunni is not. He wants what the Sunni leadership wants. Not what the people want unless it is what the Sunni leadership wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> We now some Iranian thinking in Bahrain as part of their country but i stress that we want to govern ourselves and we will denied external interference.
> 
> mdn2000, I'm in Bahrain right now and i was in Pearl Square on 16 Feb. to shoot some photo and spread them on internet. Internet now become part of people revelations and i am ready to death for peace in my country.
> 
> I'm Bahraini. i respect your questions. I should be participating protesters but some roads are closed to day and the protesters plaining to get out to streets on Saturday after tomorrow. Tomorrow we will bury deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> please don't turn this thread to religious or personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It's vital that the Bahraini people are given the opportunity to fight for their freedom without external influence.


----------



## Ropey

California Girl said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a muslim?
> 
> Are you religious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why bareed only said to please keep religion out of this thread. He's of the people.
> 
> Sunni is not. He wants what the Sunni leadership wants. Not what the people want unless it is what the Sunni leadership wants.
> 
> 
> 
> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> please don't turn this thread to religious or personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's vital that the Bahraini people are given the opportunity to fight for their freedom without external influence.
Click to expand...


I totally agree. I believe that the entire middle east needs to have governments that support the people. 

Then finally, the people will have some control over what happens to them. There's a lot of people to feed and employ.  But who wins control of the arena is more important to the leadership of both external Shia and Sunni leaders of other countries who are meddling heavily right now.


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> It's vital that the Bahraini people are given the opportunity to fight for their freedom without external influence.


If you believe that is what's going to happen. 

Then you really are living in a fantasy world CG.

The U.S. and Israel will back the Bahrain government.

And Iran will be the one's to back the Shia protesters.


----------



## California Girl

Ropey said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why bareed only said to please keep religion out of this thread. He's of the people.
> 
> Sunni is not. He wants what the Sunni leadership wants. Not what the people want unless it is what the Sunni leadership wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's vital that the Bahraini people are given the opportunity to fight for their freedom without external influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally agree. I believe that the entire middle east needs to have governments that support the people.
> 
> Then finally, the people will have some control over what happens to them. There's a lot of people to feed and employ.  But who wins control of the arena is more important to the leadership of both external Shia and Sunni leaders of other countries who are meddling heavily right now.
Click to expand...


Yep. They do. I'm glad that the upheaval in Bahrain remains prominent in the world news.... it's important that the world watches.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's vital that the Bahraini people are given the opportunity to fight for their freedom without external influence.
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe that is what's going to happen.
> 
> Then you really are living in a fantasy world CG.
> 
> The U.S. and Israel will back the Bahrain government.
> 
> And Iran will be the one's to back the Shia protesters.
Click to expand...


Maybe they will succeed or maybe they won't. But that should not stop them from trying. And it shouldn't stop us from supporting their effort.


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> And now, frankly, your repetitive bullshit and deliberate provocation is boring me. So, the conversation is closed.


LOL, you are the one who neg rep's me like there is no tomorrow and makes posts calling me names.

And now you want the so called conversation to end.

Just because I pointed out your blatant hypocrisy and obvious double standards towards moonlite0220 and myself.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now, frankly, your repetitive bullshit and deliberate provocation is boring me. So, the conversation is closed.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you are the one who neg rep's me like there is no tomorrow and makes posts calling me names.
> 
> And now you want the so called conversation to end.
> 
> Just because I pointed out your blatant hypocrisy and obvious double standards towards moonlite0220 and myself.
Click to expand...


You accused me of trying to silence her. That was a lie. There is no double standard, I don't suck up to you just because you're a Muslim, like some people do. You and I both know why I treat you with more than a modicum of disdain... because you are a liar and you are not who you say you are.

You point out nothing, you blow smoke to hide your own bullshit and lies.


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> Maybe they will succeed or maybe they won't. But that should not stop them from trying. And it shouldn't stop us from supporting their effort.


What the American people don't understand.

Is that supporting the Bahrain protesters.

Is basically the same thing as helping the Iranians take over the Gulf States area.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> you are the one who neg rep's me like there is no tomorrow and makes posts calling me names.







​


Sunni Man said:


> Is that supporting the Bahrain protesters.
> 
> Is basically the same thing as helping the Iranians take over the Gulf States area.



What the people want Sunni Man. You don't get it.


----------



## moonlite0220

California Girl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the sectarian war has always involved a third party other than sunnis and shia. the third party is anti-muslims like you who pretend they are a friend of a muslim group so they can turn this group against the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct Moonlite0220
> 
> The driving a wedge between Sunni and Shia muslims has been a colonial rule tactic for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar. Stop manipulating an ignorant female for your own purposes, little man. You really are a nasty little shit, "Sunni".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still laughing at your pathetic flaming though. There is no depth to which you
> will not sink to make Islam look bad, is there?
Click to expand...




Miss "proud to be american" , if i were ignorant i would be living like you.
i am proud of my religion because it protects me from backsliding and becoming a worthless woman like you and teaches me how to live my life the correct and the healthy way and i dont spend my life chasing men like you do. you are treated as a product. a man likes you for your body and once he is done with you he dumps you and starts looking for another product.  also your self-esteem fluctuates according to the way men look at you. if a man tells you you are hot , your self-esteem goes up but if he finds something wrong with your body your self-esteem goes down and you become upset and depressed and maybe you will be on oprah or dr.phil crying in front of the camera,lol 
now who is being a second class citizen? 

just because women in afganistan are treated badly by taliban does not mean all muslim women are treated the same way. you are being brainwashed by your media that always veiw muslim women as slaves, low class and have no rights or choices at  all and you keep saying saudi women are not allowed to drive, SO WHAT?? i am not allowed to drive and i am happy with that.

you are angry because you dont see me and Sunni Man fight over religious matters and maybe about saudi too. i am aware of the divide and conquer thing so dont try to play games with us.


----------



## Sunni Man

Seems like only the malcontents and criminals are out in the streets protesting.

Otherwise, the police wouldn't be shooting at them


----------



## Ropey

bareed said:


> We now some Iranian thinking in Bahrain as part of their country but i stress that we want to govern ourselves and we will denied external interference.
> 
> mdn2000, I'm in Bahrain right now and i was in Pearl Square on 16 Feb. to shoot some photo and spread them on internet. Internet now become part of people revelations and i am ready to death for peace in my country.
> 
> I'm Bahraini. i respect your questions. I should be participating protesters but some roads are closed to day and the protesters plaining to get out to streets on Saturday after tomorrow. Tomorrow we will bury deaths.





bareed said:


> please don't turn this thread to religious or personal.



This is about the will of the people in Bahrain.  Above is bareed who is of the people and who wants to be heard.

All some want to know is his religion.


----------



## California Girl

moonlite0220 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct Moonlite0220
> 
> The driving a wedge between Sunni and Shia muslims has been a colonial rule tactic for centuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar. Stop manipulating an ignorant female for your own purposes, little man. You really are a nasty little shit, "Sunni".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still laughing at your pathetic flaming though. There is no depth to which you
> will not sink to make Islam look bad, is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss "proud to be american" , if i were ignorant i would be living like you.
> i am proud of my religion because it protects me from backsliding and becoming a worthless woman like you and teaches me how to live my life the correct and the healthy way and i dont spend my life chasing men like you do. you are treated as a product. a man likes you for your body and once he is done with you he dumps you and starts looking for another product.  also your self-esteem fluctuates according to the way men look at you. if a man tells you you are hot , your self-esteem goes up but if he finds something wrong with your body your self-esteem goes down and you become upset and depressed and maybe you will be on oprah or dr.phil crying in front of the camera,lol
> now who is being a second class citizen?
> 
> just because women in afganistan are treated badly by taliban does not mean all muslim women are treated the same way. you are being brainwashed by your media that always veiw muslim women as slaves, low class and have no rights or choices at  all and you keep saying saudi women are not allowed to drive, SO WHAT?? i am not allowed to drive and i am happy with that.
> 
> you are angry because you dont see me and Sunni Man fight over religious matters and maybe about saudi too. i am aware of the divide and conquer thing so dont try to play games with us.
Click to expand...



Miss 'proud to be enslaved'.... you don't know how I live, sweetie. You think you do. But you do not. In the west, we are free to choose how we live. 

I certainly don't view all Muslim women as slaves..... I'm related to some Muslim women, they are certainly hot slaves.... they're very nice people. 

I haven't mentioned Saudi women not being allowed to drive. Stupid woman. 

I am not angry.... I would appreciate it if you could stop deflecting your own attitudes on to me. If I'm angry, I'll say so. I'm not. I have no reason to be. Sunni is a lying little toad.... and from your own bullshit, you are the same. It is no wonder that you get on well.... birds of a feather, flock together. Liars both.


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> I haven't mentioned Saudi women not being allowed to drive. .



They don't need to drive, because most have chauffeurs.


----------



## bareed




----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't mentioned Saudi women not being allowed to drive. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need to drive, because most have chauffeurs.
Click to expand...


And I'm supposed to care about that? I honestly don't. Their lifestyle is of no relevance to this topic.... which is about the protests in Bahrain.... it ain't about you and your sucker female companion. Just so you know. 

Start a thread on the Saudi lifestyle if you are inclined to discuss it.


----------



## California Girl

bareed said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdANNv8R7Dg



Keep up the good work, bareed.


----------



## bareed

Bahrain TV questioned the validity of CNN and western channels news.

They said that channels not neutral


----------



## California Girl

bareed said:


> Bahrain TV questioned the validity of CNN and western channels news.
> 
> They said that channels not neutral



They probably don't like that the western media is giving the protesters side of the news, don't you think?


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't mentioned Saudi women not being allowed to drive. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need to drive, because most have chauffeurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm supposed to care about that? I honestly don't. Their lifestyle is of no relevance to this topic.... which is about the protests in Bahrain.... it ain't about you and your sucker female companion. Just so you know.
> 
> Start a thread on the Saudi lifestyle if you are inclined to discuss it.
Click to expand...

CG you are he one who brought up that Saudi women don't drive.

Then when I show you the hypocrisy of your idiotic comment.

All of a sudden you don't want to talk about it.


----------



## moonlite0220

bareed said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdANNv8R7Dg



some protesters are missing maybe you could ask their relatives to announce their names on Al Manar TV 
they will help you find them or at least know some information about them


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bahrain TV questioned the validity of CNN and western channels news.
> 
> They said that channels not neutral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably don't like that the western media is giving the protesters side of the news, don't you think?
Click to expand...


Western media is Zionist controlled.

So of course the news reporting will not be neutral.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need to drive, because most have chauffeurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm supposed to care about that? I honestly don't. Their lifestyle is of no relevance to this topic.... which is about the protests in Bahrain.... it ain't about you and your sucker female companion. Just so you know.
> 
> Start a thread on the Saudi lifestyle if you are inclined to discuss it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CG you are he one who brought up that Saudi women don't drive.
> 
> Then when I show you the hypocrisy of your idiotic comment.
> 
> All of a sudden you don't want to talk about it.
Click to expand...



"Sunni"..... I honestly don't care whether Saudi women drive or not. It's not relevant to the thread. Do you understand the topic... it's the Bahraini protests. It is not about the lifestyle of Saudi women. Try and focus.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bahrain TV questioned the validity of CNN and western channels news.
> 
> They said that channels not neutral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably don't like that the western media is giving the protesters side of the news, don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western media is Zionist controlled.
> 
> So of course the news reporting will not be neutral.
Click to expand...


Brainwash.

Rinse.

Repeat.


----------



## Ropey

bareed said:


> Bahrain TV questioned the validity of CNN and western channels news.
> 
> They said that channels not neutral



Youtube and cellphone video is showing what is happening bareed. I don't care what CNN or the West says. Show the videos. Follow Facebook. The vast amounts of data that is being sent/received during these uprisings is quite amazing. 

The winds of change can not be stopped by the statues. The sands of revolution is flamed by those who want better and have seen others with better.


----------



## bareed

California Girl said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bahrain TV questioned the validity of CNN and western channels news.
> 
> They said that channels not neutral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably don't like that the western media is giving the protesters side of the news, don't you think?
Click to expand...


BTV embarrassed that other channels show the other side than what BTV present.


----------



## Ropey

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com



> Violence erupts in Bahrain as security forces and protesters clash, resulting in four people dead and several wounded.



Violence erupts at Bahrain landmark; deaths, injuries reported - CNN.com


----------



## Ropey

> Vicious crackdown in Bahrain





> In the early hours on Thursday, a heavy overnight crackdown cleared protesters from the square.
> 
> At least five protesters were killed, and hospital sources said more than 200 have been treated for injuries so far.





> Bahrain's sectarian divide deepened on Friday with a loyalist demonstration for the ruling Sunni royalty and vicious crackdown by the police on the majority Shia community demonstrating at the famous Pearl Roundabout, now a visible symbol of revolt in the shadow of Cairo's Tahrir Square.
> 
> Eyewitnesses said security forces on Friday fired at hundreds of mourners heading towards the Pearl Roundabout, sending them scurrying for cover. It is not clear whether live rounds were fired. A list of casualties has not emerged so far.
> 
> However, it is clear that the Bahraini government, does not want protesters to reoccupy Pearl Roundabout, preventing the structure from becoming the rallying point of a full blown pro-democracy movement.



The Hindu : International : Vicious crackdown in Bahrain


----------



## bareed

Warning - Disturbing graphics

Login | Facebook


----------



## California Girl

What is happening in Bahrain is truly heartbreaking, why are their leaders so frightened of ordinary people that they'd rather murder their citizens than listen to them?


----------



## bareed

Warning- Disturbing Graphics

http://samaheejmms.com/mod.php?mod=gallery&modfile=view&imgid=13462

Bahrainis didn't afraid army forces


----------



## California Girl

bareed said:


> *Warning- Disturbing Graphics*
> 
> http://samaheejmms.com/mod.php?mod=gallery&modfile=view&imgid=13462
> 
> The didn't afraid army forces



Is this the Bahraini army or have the Saudis sent troops? I've heard that the Saudis were going to send in their army to support your government.


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> "Sunni"..... I honestly don't care whether Saudi women drive or not. It's not relevant to the thread. Do you understand the topic... it's the Bahraini protests. It is not about the lifestyle of Saudi women. Try and focus.


Hey, your the one who brought it up.


----------



## bareed

California Girl said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Warning- Disturbing Graphics*
> 
> http://samaheejmms.com/mod.php?mod=gallery&modfile=view&imgid=13462
> 
> Bahrainis didn't afraid army forces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the Bahraini army or have the Saudis sent troops? I've heard that the Saudis were going to send in their army to support your government.
Click to expand...


I am sure it is Saudi army, lot of witness confirm that they saw them crossing the bridge between Bahrain and Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> What is happening in Bahrain is truly heartbreaking, why are their leaders so frightened of ordinary people that they'd rather murder their citizens than listen to them?


 It's what governments do when they feel threatened.

The U.S. government shot their own citizens at Kent State during the Vietnam War protests.

And the Police beat people with clubs during the protests at the 1968 Democratic convention in Chicago.

Not much difference.


----------



## bareed




----------



## California Girl

bareed said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warning- Disturbing Graphics
> 
> http://samaheejmms.com/mod.php?mod=gallery&modfile=view&imgid=13462
> 
> Bahrainis didn't afraid army forces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the Bahraini army or have the Saudis sent troops? I've heard that the Saudis were going to send in their army to support your government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure it is Saudi army, lot of witness confirm that they saw them crossing the bridge between Bahrain and Saudi Arabia.
Click to expand...


That's useful to know, thanks for keeping us informed about the real situation, bareed. Don't let anyone silence you... keep getting the word out.


----------



## bareed




----------



## California Girl

bareed said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLNfzoT8iAI



Sky News is an decent news organization. They report pretty accurately.


----------



## bareed




----------



## bareed

This is really speachless


----------



## Intense

MANAMA, Bahrain &#8211; Security forces opened fire Friday on Bahraini protesters for a second straight day, wounding at least 50 people as thousands defied the government and marched toward Pearl Square in an uprising that sought to break the political grip of the Gulf nation's leaders.

Once again, Bahrain authorities showed no hesitation in using force against demonstrators who ramped up demands to bring down the whole ruling monarchy.

U.S. President Barack Obama condemned the use of violence against the protesters in Bahrain, as well as in Libya and Yemen, where heavy crackdowns by old-guard regimes were reported. A Libyan doctor said 35 protesters were killed in the eastern city of Benghazi during a confrontation with security forces, while four people were killed and 48 were wounded during protests called as part of a "Friday of Rage" in Yemen.

Bahrain security forces fire on defiant protesters - Yahoo! News


----------



## Intense

President Obama told the king of Bahrain tonight that violence against protesters is unacceptable, and that people should be punished for attacks that have killed and injured an unknown number of citizens.

"The president reiterated his condemnation of the violence used against peaceful protesters, and strongly urged the government of Bahrain to show restraint, and to hold those responsible for the violence accountable." said a White House statement.



The conversation came just a few hours after Obama issued a written statement saying his administration "condemns the use of violence by governments against peaceful protesters in those countries and wherever else it may occur." The president expressed condolences to victims in Bahrain as well as Libya and Yemen, two other Middle East countries facing unrest in light of the recent uprising in Egypt..

"Wherever they are, people have certain universal rights including the right to peaceful assembly," Obama said earlier. The United States urges the governments of Bahrain, Libya and Yemen to show restraint in responding to peaceful protests, and to respect the rights of their people."




The White House readout of tonight's phone call:

President Obama spoke with King Hamad bin Isa Al-Khalifa of Bahrain this evening to discuss the ongoing situation in Bahrain.

The President reiterated his condemnation of the violence used against peaceful protesters, and strongly urged the government of Bahrain to show restraint, and to hold those responsible for the violence accountable.

As a long-standing partner of Bahrain, the President said that the United States believes that the stability of Bahrain depends upon respect for the universal rights of the people of Bahrain, and a process of meaningful reform that is responsive to the aspirations of all Bahrainis.
Obama urges the king of Bahrain to stop violence - The Oval: Tracking the Obama presidency


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Bahrain's army deliberately kills peaceful protesters with live rounds ( automatic weapon )


----------



## bareed

Warning - Disturbing Graphics 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwnUQcKXmMM"]Bahrain's army deliberately kills peaceful protesters with live rounds ( automatic weapon )[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Raise your hand if you're surprised..


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Such as it is throughout the Middle East.
There is something to say about Imperialism sometimes.


----------



## xsited1

Somebody at USMB responded to a post yesterday that stated "Our forefathers gave us the right to bear arms so we could overthrow an unjust government" with the following:

"If that were true they wouldn't have gone on to make treason the only crime included in the constitution."

What the what???


----------



## JBeukema

xsited1 said:


> Somebody at USMB responded to a post yesterday that stated "Our forefathers gave us the right to bear arms so we could overthrow an unjust government" with the following:
> 
> "If that were true they wouldn't have gone on to make treason the only crime included in the constitution."
> 
> What the what???


Not the only crime, but one of few clearly stated to be crimes in COTUS


----------



## moonlite0220

California Girl said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the Bahraini army or have the Saudis sent troops? I've heard that the Saudis were going to send in their army to support your government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure it is Saudi army, lot of witness confirm that they saw them crossing the bridge between Bahrain and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's useful to know, thanks for keeping us informed about the real situation, bareed. Don't let anyone silence you... keep getting the word out.
Click to expand...


obviously, bareed is your only source of news since your news channels are misleading you and telling you only one side of the story


----------



## herceliaL

I'm not surprised but it's still disturbing.


----------



## California Girl

There's already a substantial thread on this.... from a Bahraini guy participating in the protests. Good grief. Sometimes Americans are embarrassingly slow.


----------



## California Girl

moonlite0220 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure it is Saudi army, lot of witness confirm that they saw them crossing the bridge between Bahrain and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's useful to know, thanks for keeping us informed about the real situation, bareed. Don't let anyone silence you... keep getting the word out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obviously, bareed is your only source of news since your news channels are misleading you and telling you only one side of the story
Click to expand...


Honey, you wouldn't know 'news' if it came wrapped with a bow, and a label reading 'current news'.


----------



## California Girl

Mods: You might want to merge the following into this thread. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/general/155854-warning-very-disturbing-video.html


----------



## moonlite0220

Anti-government protesters have taken to the streets of both Iran and Bahrain. Security forces in both countries have responded with brutal force. Two demonstrators have been killed in both countries. Yet while US President Barack Obama has sharply criticized the reaction of authorities in foe Iran, he has remained hypocritically silent regarding the equally deadly suppression of protests in friend Bahrain.

Speaking to reporters, President Obama said people in Iran should be able to express their opinions and their grievances and seek a more responsive government. I find it ironic, the President said, that youve got the Iranian regime pretending to celebrate what happened in Egypt, when in fact they have acted in direct contrast to what happened in Egypt by gunning down and beating people who were trying to express themselves peacefully in Iran.

Yet Obama failed to mention Bahrain, where security forces have also killed two protesters. Perhaps thats because the tiny emirate is a staunch US ally which is the headquarters of the US Navys Fifth fleet, which looks to figure prominently in any future conflict with Iran, located directly across the Persian Gulf.

Obama's Hypocrisy (Part II): Slamming Iranian Crackdown while Silent on Bahrain | Moral Low Ground


----------



## California Girl

Bahrain unrest latest Mideast crisis to alarm US - Yahoo! News

[_B]The White House expressed the administration's "strong displeasure" [/B]and alarm at developments in Bahrain, the tiny Persian Gulf kingdom that is home to the sprawling U.S. Navy base that would be the headquarters for any future American conflict with Iran.
_

So, in fact, Obama has not remained silent.... and moonlite should get her news from a less biased, more accurate source.


----------



## moonlite0220

California Girl said:


> Bahrain unrest latest Mideast crisis to alarm US - Yahoo! News
> 
> [_B]The White House expressed the administration's "strong displeasure" [/B]and alarm at developments in Bahrain, the tiny Persian Gulf kingdom that is home to the sprawling U.S. Navy base that would be the headquarters for any future American conflict with Iran.
> _
> 
> So, in fact, Obama has not remained silent.... and moonlite should get her news from a less biased, more accurate source.



you are worried about your U.S Navy base. you dont care about peoples lives. 
your hypocrisy speeches are useless. what your country has done in Iraq and Afghanistan made it lose its credibility in the arab world.


----------



## bareed

We return back to Pearl Square and Military forces withdraw...


----------



## Intense

moonlite0220 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure it is Saudi army, lot of witness confirm that they saw them crossing the bridge between Bahrain and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's useful to know, thanks for keeping us informed about the real situation, bareed. Don't let anyone silence you... keep getting the word out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obviously, bareed is your only source of news since your news channels are misleading you and telling you only one side of the story
Click to expand...


Maybe You should be questioning Your Premise.


----------



## California Girl

Intense said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's useful to know, thanks for keeping us informed about the real situation, bareed. Don't let anyone silence you... keep getting the word out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obviously, bareed is your only source of news since your news channels are misleading you and telling you only one side of the story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe You should be questioning Your Premise.
Click to expand...


The ability to question comes from the freedom to think for yourself. I honestly doubt that moonlite has that ability.


----------



## California Girl

moonlite0220 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bahrain unrest latest Mideast crisis to alarm US - Yahoo! News
> 
> [_B]The White House expressed the administration's "strong displeasure" [/B]and alarm at developments in Bahrain, the tiny Persian Gulf kingdom that is home to the sprawling U.S. Navy base that would be the headquarters for any future American conflict with Iran.
> _
> 
> So, in fact, Obama has not remained silent.... and moonlite should get her news from a less biased, more accurate source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are worried about your U.S Navy base. you dont care about peoples lives.
> your hypocrisy speeches are useless. what your country has done in Iraq and Afghanistan made it lose its credibility in the arab world.
Click to expand...


You should learn to differentiate between the thought of an individual and providing information from a source. I made no comment about the US Navy's strategically important base in Bahrain. I simply provided an article that shows that your article was wrong. The Obama Administration has spoken about the situation in Bahrain. You're just not smart enough to understand that.


----------



## Intense

California Girl said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> obviously, bareed is your only source of news since your news channels are misleading you and telling you only one side of the story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe You should be questioning Your Premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ability to question comes from the freedom to think for yourself. I honestly doubt that moonlite has that ability.
Click to expand...


In Truth, is is Part of Her Survival Instinct, Self Preservation. Don't be Too Hard on Her.


----------



## California Girl

Intense said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe You should be questioning Your Premise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ability to question comes from the freedom to think for yourself. I honestly doubt that moonlite has that ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Truth, is is Part of Her Survival Instinct, Self Preservation. Don't be Too Hard on Her.
Click to expand...


Yea, actually, I've been thinking about that. I do think I have been too harsh on her. It's not her fault that she believes the bullshit of certain media, and the bullshit from "Sunni" Man. It's understandable that she doesn't see what his agenda is.


----------



## Intense

California Girl said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ability to question comes from the freedom to think for yourself. I honestly doubt that moonlite has that ability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Truth, is is Part of Her Survival Instinct, Self Preservation. Don't be Too Hard on Her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, actually, I've been thinking about that. I do think I have been too harsh on her. It's not her fault that she believes the bullshit of certain media, and the bullshit from "Sunni" Man. It's understandable that she doesn't see what his agenda is.
Click to expand...


More than that. She probably has never been out of Saudi Arabia.  She has no concept of Liberty or Free Will.


----------



## Sunni Man

Yes, Bareed seems to be right there in Bahrain.

Although, Moomlite0220 is in the adjacent country and has her pulse on the events in Bahrain.

Yet, Bareed's posts on the situation is taken as undisputed fact.

But, Moonlite0220's posts are dismissed because she is a religious muslim woman.

Especially by CG, who dislikes muslim women, and looks down on them for the way they think and dress.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> Yes, Bareed seems to be right there in Bahrain.
> 
> Although, Moomlite0220 is in the adjacent country and has her pulse on the events in Bahrain.
> 
> Yet, Bareed's posts on the situation is taken as undisputed fact.
> 
> But, Moonlite0220's posts are dismissed because she is a religious muslim woman.
> 
> Especially by CG, who hates muslim women, and looks down on them for the way they think and dress.



I don't 'hate' Muslim women, and you know that I don't.... however, I am not surprised that you feel the need to lie. Foolish little scummy man.


----------



## Intense

Sunni Man said:


> Yes, Bareed seems to be right there in Bahrain.
> 
> Although, Moomlite0220 is in the adjacent country and has her pulse on the events in Bahrain.
> 
> Yet, Bareed's posts on the situation is taken as undisputed fact.
> 
> But, Moonlite0220's posts are dismissed because she is a religious muslim woman.
> 
> Especially by CG, who hates muslim women, and looks down on them for the way they think and dress.



Saudi Women have total Access to the Free Press and have their finger on the pulse of current events, even as Saudi Arabia rushes Troops in to break heads.  You are so Right Sunni, you have never been more on top of things than you are now. Why hasn't the State Dept. called you and brought you on board yet??? I just don't get it!!!   I don't want Moonlite to change either, I expect it would be detrimental to her health. It is however wrong for you to make an issue of her here, for the same reason.


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> I don't 'hate' Muslim women, and you know that I don't.... however, I am not surprised that you feel the need to lie.


You are right CG

And I regret using the word "hate" to describe your disdain towards muslim women.


But by your posts towards Moonlite0220.

It's obvious that you view religious Muslimah's as almost sub human robots.

Who do not have the mental capacity for critical thinking or expressive thought.


----------



## California Girl

Intense said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Bareed seems to be right there in Bahrain.
> 
> Although, Moomlite0220 is in the adjacent country and has her pulse on the events in Bahrain.
> 
> Yet, Bareed's posts on the situation is taken as undisputed fact.
> 
> But, Moonlite0220's posts are dismissed because she is a religious muslim woman.
> 
> Especially by CG, who hates muslim women, and looks down on them for the way they think and dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Women have total Access to the Free Press and have their finger on the pulse of current events, even as Saudi Arabia rushes Troops in to break heads.  You are so Right Sunni, you have never been more on top of things than you are now. Why hasn't the State Dept. called you and brought you on board yet??? I just don't get it!!!   I don't want Moonlite to change either, I expect it would be detrimental to her health. It is however wrong for you to make an issue of her here, for the same reason.
Click to expand...


"Sunni" needs to make me look like I'm anti-Muslim... it's easier for him.  And, sadly, moonlite will accept his 'superior' intellect because he's (apparently) a Muslim man and Muslim women are trained to accept the 'superiority' of men. I suspect that's a big attraction for "Sunni".... western women think for themselves... we're not gullible enough to fall for his ridiculous shit.


----------



## Sunni Man

Intense said:


> Saudi Women have total Access to the Free Press and have their finger on the pulse of current events,


Well she is posting here and can read and see what the Western media says about the events in Bahrain.

Plus, she also has access to the Arab media there in the Gulf States.

So yes, Moonlite0220 is hearing both sides.

Unlike the people in the U.S. who only hear what the zionist controlled American media presents as factual news.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Women have total Access to the Free Press and have their finger on the pulse of current events,
> 
> 
> 
> Well she is posting here and can read and see what the Western media says about the events in Bahrain.
> 
> Plus, she also has access to the Arab media there in the Gulf States.
> 
> So yes, Moonlite0220 is hearing both sides.
> 
> Unlike the people in the U.S. who only hear what the zionist controlled American media presents as factual news.
Click to expand...


They have access to the same media as moonlite.... Just pointing out the obvious to the stupid. 

Al J is zionist controlled? I so did not know that! Thanks for the tip off.   You must be really, really scared of those big bad Jews, huh?  

idiot.


----------



## Intense

Sunni Man said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Women have total Access to the Free Press and have their finger on the pulse of current events,
> 
> 
> 
> Well she is posting here and can read and see what the Western media says about the events in Bahrain.
> 
> Plus, she also has access to the Arab media there in the Gulf States.
> 
> So yes, Moonlite0220 is hearing both sides.
> 
> Unlike the people in the U.S. who only hear what the zionist controlled American media presents as factual news.
Click to expand...


My Internet is not limited to the Continental US. Is Yours? Why imply the absurd Sunni? Look at Our Links.


----------



## Intense

MANAMA, Bahrain &#8212; Thousands of anti-government protesters streamed back into their former stronghold of Pearl Square in Bahrain's capital Manama, witnesses said, after first the army and then riot police withdrew. 

Bahrain's crown prince ordered the withdrawal of all military from the streets, after a call for talks with the opposition was rejected.

At least 50 people were wounded when soldiers opened fire on an apparently peaceful protest Friday.

When the army left the square, protesters tried to move in but the police initially attacked them, firing teargas or smoke bombs and beating some demonstrators. 

It was reported later that 60 to 80 people were taken to Salmaniya hospital after being hit by rubber bullets or inhaling teargas. A doctor said the hospital was full and did not have enough oxygen to deal with the casualties. 

An Associated Press photographer also saw police detain at least 10 people who were celebrating in the area. 

However, shortly after the police attacked demonstrators, they suddenly moved out.  

The protesters poured back in, kissing the ground in joy and taking pictures of about 60 police vehicles leaving the area. 

Carrying Bahraini flags, flowers and signs that said "Peaceful, peaceful," they marched in thousands back to the square. 

"We are victorious," the protesters chanted.

Advertise | AdChoicesA statement by the government, which announced the army's withdrawal, had said Bahrain's police force would "continue to oversee law and order."

The crown prince appealed for calm and political dialogue in a brief address on state TV. 

"The sooner we return to calm, the sooner we can reach our goals," Salman said. 

"Citizens of Bahrain, let's work together with all political blocs to help return the security situation to normal so we can announce a day of mourning for those we've lost," he added.

He called for a day of mourning for the "sons we have lost."

Seven people have died in Bahrain's unrest this week, including five on Thursday, and more than 200 have been wounded. 

A day earlier, the crown prince was asked by the king to start a national dialogue "with all parties" to resolve the crisis in the island kingdom, where six have died and hundreds have been wounded since protests by the Shiite majority began five days ago.


Bahrain protesters reclaim central square - TODAYshow.com


----------



## Intense

*Tai Pei Times*
Police stormed a protest camp in central Manama yesterday, killing three people in a swift move to prevent protesters from emulating Egyptians whose Tahrir Square protests helped to topple former Egyptian president Hosni Mubarak.

&#8220;Police are coming, they are shooting tear gas at us,&#8221; one protester said by telephone as police swooped at 3am.

Another said: &#8220;I am wounded, I am bleeding. They&#8217;re killing us.&#8221;

Upwards of 40 army trucks and armored vehicles, including at least one tank, later deployed in and around Pearl Square, a road junction demonstrators had tried to turn into a protest base like Cairo&#8217;s Tahrir Square, a photographer said.

The crackdown by the Bahraini authorities appeared designed to snuff out the protests before they could gather momentum, unlike the sustained unrest that unseated Mubarak.

The main Shiite bloc Wefaq, which holds 17 of parliament&#8217;s 40 seats, planned to quit the assembly in protest.

&#8220;We feel there was a decision to hurt people,&#8221; lawmaker Ibrahim Mattar said. &#8220;All the members are going to resign. The decision is taken.&#8221;

Mattar said about 60 people were missing, hours after the police raid.

&#8220;Are they in prison or did they escape and are now hiding in houses? We don&#8217;t know,&#8221; he said.

Thousands of overwhelmingly Shiite protesters, emboldened by uprisings in Egypt and Tunisia, took to Bahrain&#8217;s streets three days ago demanding more say in the Gulf Arab kingdom where a Sunni Muslim family rules over a majority Shiite population.

Wefaq lawmakers said three people had been killed and 100 wounded in the police attack on Pearl Square, bringing the overall death toll to five since protests began. Reuters could confirm 45 wounded. The government has given no casualty toll.

&#8220;This is real terrorism,&#8221; Wefaq lawmaker Abdul Jalil Khalil said. &#8220;Whoever took the decision to attack the protest was aiming to kill.&#8221;

British Foreign Secretary William Hague voiced deep concern and urged the Bahraini police to use restraint.

Bahraini police storm protest camp, kill three - Taipei Times


----------



## Intense

Manama, Feb. 18: Government forces opened fire on hundreds of mourners marching towards Pearl Square today, sending people running away in panic amid the boom of concussion grenades. But even as the people fled, at least one helicopter was spraying fire on them and a witness reported seeing mourners crumpling to the ground.

A western official quoted the witness saying that the shooters were from the military, not the police, which might indicate a hardening of the government&#8217;s stance against those trying to stage a popular revolt.

It was not immediately clear if all the forces were using live ammunition or rubber bullets to fire at the crowd, mostly young men who had been part of a funeral procession for protesters killed in an earlier crackdown by police.

Minutes later, forces in a helicopter that had been shooting at the crowds, stopped to fire at a western reporter and videographer who were shooting footage on the latest violence. 

At least seven people had died in clampdowns before today&#8217;s violence and a western official said at least one had died today. There were reports of at least 50 injured. The chaos has left the Obama administration in the uncomfortable position of dealing with an Arab ally locked in a showdown with its people.

The protests here started on Monday, inspired by the overthrow of autocratic governments in Egypt and Tunisia. The Bahraini government initially cracked down hard, then backed off after at least two deaths and complaints from the US. 

But since yesterday morning, security forces have shown little patience with the protesters, first firing on people camped out in Pearl Square early yesterday morning, killing at least five, and then shooting today at those who gathered to mark earlier deaths.

The violence appeared to be transforming the demands of the protesters who early on were calling for a switch from an absolute monarchy to a constitutional one. But by yesterday, masses of protesters were chanting slogans like &#8220;death to Khalifa&#8221;, referring to King Hamad bin Isa al-Khalifa, while the Opposition withdrew from the Parliament and demanded that the government step down.

The protests here, while trying to mimic those in Egypt and Tunisia, add a dangerous new element: religious divisions. The king and the ruling elite of Bahrain are Sunni, while the majority of the population are Shias, who have been leading the demonstrations and demanding not only more freedom but equality.

The king is distrustful enough of his Shia subjects that many of his soldiers and police are foreigners hired by the government.

Today, in the village of Sitra, south of Manama, a crowd of thousands accompanied the coffins of Ali Mansour Ahmed Khudair, 53, and Mahmoud Makki Abutaki, 22, both killed by shotgun fire yesterday.

The coffins were carried on the roofs of two cars as a man with a loudspeaker led the crowd in its chants from the bed of a pickup truck, alternating between calls to the faithful &#8212; &#8220;There is no God but God&#8221; &#8212; with political messages such as &#8220;We need constitutional reform for freedom.&#8221;

The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | International | Bahrain security forces fire on mourners


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> Al J is zionist controlled?



No, but almost all American based media is zionist owned and controlled.


----------



## Sunni Man

Intense said:


> The protesters poured back in, kissing the ground in joy.........


These men aren't kissing the ground with joy.   

They are in a line and touching the ground with their foreheads as part of the Islamic prayer.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Al J is zionist controlled?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but almost all American based media is zionist owned and controlled.
Click to expand...


How about the BBC? Zionist owned and controlled?


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Al J is zionist controlled?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but almost all American based media is zionist owned and controlled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about the BBC? Zionist owned and controlled?
Click to expand...

*Yes*


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but almost all American based media is zionist owned and controlled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the BBC? Zionist owned and controlled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yes*
Click to expand...


No. It isn't. It is a public organisation, funded through a license that each household in Britain pays. It is not 'zionist' owned, it is owned by the British license fee payer. 

So you're wrong. 

How about Associated Press?


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the BBC? Zionist owned and controlled?
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It isn't. It is a public organisation, funded through a license that each household in Britain pays. It is not 'zionist' owned, it is owned by the British license fee payer.
> 
> How about Associated Press?
Click to expand...

Look CG, all Western media is either owned, controlled, staffed, produced, or financed, by zionist leaning Jews.  

A simple viewing of the owners, producers, anchors, and most CEO's last names will verify the Zionist/Jew connection.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. It isn't. It is a public organisation, funded through a license that each household in Britain pays. It is not 'zionist' owned, it is owned by the British license fee payer.
> 
> How about Associated Press?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look CG, all Western media is either owned, controlled, staffed, produced, or financed, by zionist leaning Jews.
> 
> A simple viewing of the owners, producers, anchors, and most CEO's last names will verify the Zionist/Jew connection.
Click to expand...


The BBC is not in any way influenced, staffed, produced or financed by zionist leaning Jews. It is financed solely by British TV licenses. BBC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. It is controlled by Mark Thompson (Director General, BBC). BBC - About the BBC - BBC structure and senior staff

It has absolutely no connection whatsoever to any zionist leaning Jews. 

And, for the record.... nor does Associated Press. 

Nor do most of the major news outlets. 

But don't let facts get in the way of your paranoia driven ranting and bullshit. You're a known liar, "Sunni".... I don't bother with the 'man' part of your username..... you ain't a man  in any way other than you may happen to have a penis.


----------



## moonlite0220

The Sunnis and Shia are united as long as the anti-muslims who pretend to be either sunnis or shia dont inject themselves into our life.


----------



## dilloduck

moonlite0220 said:


> The Sunnis and Shia are united as long as the anti-muslims who pretend to be either sunnis or shia dont inject themselves into our life.



In other words---as long as you don't have to deal with any non-muslims ?

Christians and Jews might be better off if muslims would leave them alone too.


----------



## California Girl

There's already a substantial thread on the Bahraini protests.


----------



## moonlite0220

i said anti-muslims not "non-muslims". there is a difference.
not all non-muslims are anti-muslims


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> The BBC is not in any way influenced, staffed, produced or financed by zionist leaning Jews. It is financed solely by British TV licenses. BBC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. It is controlled by Mark Thompson (Director General, BBC). BBC - About the BBC - BBC structure and senior staff
> 
> It has absolutely no connection whatsoever to any zionist leaning Jews.


BBC Director General Mark Thompson's wife is an American Jew and supporter of Israel.

Her large family are Jews, Baruch Blumberg father in law, Mother in law, brothers and sisters.

Mark Thompson and his wife Jane flew out to meet with hardline Israeli PM Ariel Sharon in November 2005.

Soon after his return some changes were made for BBC's Middle East journalists who the Israelis had criticised because they liked to follow independant sources instead of just accepting the Israeli Press Office.

Should the BBC Director Gen. Mark Thompson resign?. . . . . . . If not, why not? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers


----------



## Sunni Man

The zionist jews do everything they can to drive a wedge between Sunni and Shia muslims.

It's the old divide and conquer from the colonial era.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The BBC is not in any way influenced, staffed, produced or financed by zionist leaning Jews. It is financed solely by British TV licenses. BBC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. It is controlled by Mark Thompson (Director General, BBC). BBC - About the BBC - BBC structure and senior staff
> 
> It has absolutely no connection whatsoever to any zionist leaning Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> BBC Director General Mark Thompson's wife is an American Jew and supporter of Israel.
> 
> Her large family are Jews, Baruch Blumberg father in law, Mother in law, brothers and sisters.
> 
> Mark Thompson and his wife Jane flew out to meet with hardline Israeli PM Ariel Sharon in November 2005.
> 
> Soon after his return some changes were made for BBC's Middle East journalists who the Israelis had criticised because they liked to follow independant sources instead of just accepting the Israeli Press Office.
> 
> Should the BBC Director Gen. Mark Thompson resign?. . . . . . . If not, why not? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers
Click to expand...


I have Muslims in my family. Does that make me biased towards Muslims? By your standards, yea. 

Fucking idiot.


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> I have Muslims in my family. Does that make me biased towards Muslims? By your standards, yea.


Mark Thompson and his wife flew to Israel and personally meet with Israeli Prime Minister Ariel Sharon.

Who is a hard line zionist jew who hates arab muslims with a passion.

So yes, there is a huge difference between your situation and the Director General of the BBC


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Muslims in my family. Does that make me biased towards Muslims? By your standards, yea.
> 
> 
> 
> Him and his wife flew to Israel and personally meet with Israeli Prime Minister Ariel Sharon.
> 
> Who is a hard line zionist jew who hates arab muslims with a passion.
> 
> So yes, there is a huge difference between your situation and the boss of the BBC
Click to expand...


There is nothing 'anti-Islamic' about the BBC. If anything, it is anti-Israel at times. It's bias is left wing.... pandering to Islam for the sake of political correctness. They've been criticized for it. Idiot.

And as for anyone 'hating' anyone with a passion, I'd take a look in the mirror before you bitch about others. You cannot criticize other for 'hatred' when you show such traits yourself. That's hypocritical.... which is unsurprising from you.


----------



## Jos

Bahrain: Army withdraws from Manama
BBC News - Bahrain: Army withdraws from Manama

Bahrain unrest: Protesters enter symbolic Pearl Square
BBC News - Bahrain unrest: Protesters enter symbolic Pearl Square


----------



## bareed

X-ray showing bullet in leg of protester


----------



## bareed

I will provide you with image from my camera when i upload them.


----------



## California Girl

bareed said:


> X-ray showing bullet in leg of protester



Good to see you're back, safe and still fighting. How are things on the ground? Have you noticed any change in the situation?


----------



## California Girl

bareed said:


> I will provide you with image from my camera when i upload them.



Good to know... just make sure you don't post images that are too graphic. Link those instead.... this is an open board so kids have access to it.


----------



## Sunni Man

bareed said:


> X-ray showing bullet in leg of protester


That X-ray looks totally fake.

A high velocity rifle bullet will usually pass right thru human flesh; provided it doesn't hit bone.

And will deform and expand within the tissue.

This bullet did neither; and is in pristine condition and shape.


----------



## B. Kidd

Bahrain ruling elite are Sunni's.

Protestors Shiite.

That is all.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## bareed

California Girl said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will provide you with image from my camera when i upload them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know... just make sure you don't post images that are too graphic. Link those instead.... this is an open board so kids have access to it.
Click to expand...


The pics i had shoot today for peaceful protesters camping again in Pearl roundabout.


----------



## California Girl

bareed said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will provide you with image from my camera when i upload them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know... just make sure you don't post images that are too graphic. Link those instead.... this is an open board so kids have access to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The pics i had shoot today for peaceful protesters camping again in Pearl roundabout.
Click to expand...


We'll look forward to seeing them when you can get them posted.


----------



## bareed

Woman crying near to blood spot...

http://samaheejmms.com/mod.php?mod=gallery&modfile=view&imgid=13467


----------



## Sunni Man

Sunni Man said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> X-ray showing bullet in leg of protester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That X-ray looks totally fake.
> 
> A high velocity rifle bullet will usually pass right thru human flesh; provided it doesn't hit bone.
> 
> And will deform and expand within the tissue.
> 
> This bullet did neither; and is in pristine condition and shape.
Click to expand...

What no response to this obviously faked X-ray?

Any combat Vets want to chip in their 2 cents??


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Muslims, Islam, the Middle East, en toto; Cloudlessly, like everything else.........

Robert


----------



## Intense

Sunni Man said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> X-ray showing bullet in leg of protester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That X-ray looks totally fake.
> 
> A high velocity rifle bullet will usually pass right thru human flesh; provided it doesn't hit bone.
> 
> And will deform and expand within the tissue.
> 
> This bullet did neither; and is in pristine condition and shape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What no response to this obviously faked X-ray?
> 
> Any combat Vets want to chip in their 2 cents??
Click to expand...


I'm not making any claims one way or the other, yet I would question a random spent round ending up there. There are many Authentic Photos that remove any doubt about the Intensity in Bahrain.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sunni Man said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> X-ray showing bullet in leg of protester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That X-ray looks totally fake.
> 
> A high velocity rifle bullet will usually pass right thru human flesh; provided it doesn't hit bone.
> 
> And will deform and expand within the tissue.
> 
> This bullet did neither; and is in pristine condition and shape.
Click to expand...


 It looks like a 7.62 projectile, and would have passed through any fleshy matter with ease.


----------



## California Girl

Debate over an x-ray notwithstanding, I hope the people of Bahrain are ok.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

California Girl said:


> Debate over an x-ray notwithstanding, I hope the people of Bahrain are ok.



Sorry not debating, but the image looks like a 7.62 projectile and would have went through the leg. I really do not know the purpose of showing the xray and it really doesn't matter. I agree I hope the people of Bahrain are ok also.


----------



## Douger

It's a crying fucking shame the assholes with badges go after the people that pay their salaries.
That shit is all going to come to a change. The 'gyptians did good , considering they had no armament. Rock vs. AK=FAIL. But they won (so it appears)
I await the day when they try it with AMERICANS.Not murkins.
 CornHole and hidd brudders will get a burst fire from an AR15 or a blast from a Mossberg 500.........we can only hope
.If someone is wearing a face shield, and has no grinder or welder in his hand ? Shoot the prick.
I just hope the assholes in the military side with the people, their people, instead of those " protecting and serving".
That will be determined, soon enough.

 Emphasis must be placed to these semi-literate morons on "enemies, foreign and *domestic*"
Print it out and pass it out to anyone you know in the military or their family members.

OHHH Gawd. Here come the CIA/DHS assholes again.
It's amazing how easy Nazi's can find you ..........ANYWHERE.
Gotta go grease the sixty ( not to be confused with Greece)
I hope murka gets an back *A* this time.If so ? I'llll be bakkkk !


----------



## bareed

Pics from Pearl Square after we return back(132 pics)




































































































​


----------



## bareed

They are Sunni & Shiites together ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bareed said:


> They are Sunni & Shiites together ...



Are you sure those pics weren't from the family pig picking I had last year?  Some of those folks look like cousins of mine


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> Debate over an x-ray notwithstanding, I hope the people of Bahrain are ok.


Just makes Bareed seem kind of suspect as a news source.

When he posts spurious pictures.

I wonder what other pictures are fakes? 


Plus, he never would answer my 3 simple questions.

1) Are you a muslim?

2) Are you religious?

3) Sunni or Shia?


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debate over an x-ray notwithstanding, I hope the people of Bahrain are ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Just makes Bareed seem kind of suspect as a news source.
> 
> When he posts spurious pictures.
> 
> I wonder what other pictures are fakes?
> 
> 
> Plus, he never would answer my 3 simple questions.
> 
> 1) Are you a muslim?
> 
> 2) Are you religious?
> 
> 3) Sunni or Shia?
Click to expand...


I appreciate that you may have some irrational 'reason' why these questions are important... but to anyone with an IQ over 12, your questions say more about you than any answer might say about bareed. 

Sunni, we all know you hate Jews, Shites, Christians, and a whole host of others that,  in your fractured brain, are somehow beneath you..... but no one gives a shit about your stupid whining. 

If all Muslims are like you (and from those I know, they are not), then it would be no surprise if the world viewed Muslims as uncharitable, unthinking, irrational, lying, idiots. Fortunately, most of us know that most Muslims are not like you. 

Gabh suas ort féin, "Sunni"


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> Gabh suas ort féin, "Sunni"



Sorry, although I am of Irish ancestry; I don't speak Gaelic.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gabh suas ort féin, "Sunni"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, although I am of Irish ancestry; I don't speak Gaelic.
Click to expand...




> Gabh suas ort féin


Go fuck yourself


----------



## Ropey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gabh suas ort féin, "Sunni"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, although I am of Irish ancestry; I don't speak Gaelic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabh suas ort féin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go fuck yourself
Click to expand...


For some strange reason, I understood that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ropey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, although I am of Irish ancestry; I don't speak Gaelic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabh suas ort féin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go fuck yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some strange reason, I understood that.
Click to expand...


Just translating the words.


----------



## Ropey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some strange reason, I understood that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just translating the words.
Click to expand...


Oh, you were clearly translating, I just found it easy to understand what it meant. Your translation made it clear, but that's what I had thought it meant.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ropey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some strange reason, I understood that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just translating the words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you were clearly translating, I just found it easy to understand what it meant. Your translation made it clear, but that's what I had thought it meant.
Click to expand...


----------



## bareed

American Journalist beaten on his back while talking to radio channel

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd6p6wW9qbc"]abc NEWS - Demonstrators Killed During Crackdown in Bahrain.[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man

bareed said:


> They are Sunni & Shiites together ...


None of the women in these pictures have their hair covered.

Which tells me that the protests are being staged by secular trouble makers.


----------



## bareed

Early hours today. People sleeping in peace.


People sleeping in peace


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sunni Man said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are Sunni & Shiites together ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the women in these pictures have their hair covered.
> 
> Which tells me that the protests are being staged by secular trouble makers.
Click to expand...


Something I just noticed the guy in the jacket sitting down look at his tshirt he has on.


----------



## Sunni Man

Now I understand why Bareed refused to answer any of my questions.


----------



## bareed

http://samaheejmms.com/modules/media/items/videos/monasbat/rev2011/sleepinpeace20211.mov


----------



## Intense

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are Sunni & Shiites together ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the women in these pictures have their hair covered.
> 
> Which tells me that the protests are being staged by secular trouble makers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Something I just noticed the guy in the jacket sitting down look at his tshirt he has on.
Click to expand...


I haven't seen many Protests anywhere , where that face doesn't pop up. That in no way characterizes the protest any more than any other.


----------



## Jos

Brothers, Sunni and Shiite. This country is not for sale.
Implies: NO to sectarianism


----------



## moonlite0220

California girl, i understand why you keep trashing Muslim women. it is because of your arrogant character that makes you do so. 
 i am sure in your daily life you walk around as if you own the world and as if nobody else is important, believing that you are right and the rest of the world is wrong. 
you give other people the impression of being successful when in fact you are the biggest loser i have ever talked to in my entire life.  
just because a muslim woman listens to her father or husband does not mean she is a slave. it means she shows them respect which is something beyond your level of understanding *Edited*.
if you were able to think for yourself you would not be living like a bitch. 
the choices you always brag about are losing virginity at an early age, dating as many boys as you can, living alone *Edited*, going under plastic surgery because your body no longer attracts men, *Edited, We do Not Attack Family on These Boards,* seeing a shrink to tell him about your life's ups and downs and thinking whether you should commit suicide or not. 
you have not mentioned these choices to us but everybody knows what the choices of american women are. 
it is not Muslim women's fault you are living a miserable life. 
if you were thinking for yourself you would not be parroting your media and telling us its crap. you can not oppose your country because you are afraid of being called unpatriot.


----------



## idb

Sunni Man said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are Sunni & Shiites together ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the women in these pictures have their hair covered.
> 
> Which tells me that the protests are being staged by secular trouble makers.
Click to expand...


I assume that you meant to put the smiley and whistling faces after your post?


----------



## Grace

> everybody knows what the choices of american women are.



Should all american women judge ALL muslim women to be _just like you_?


----------



## California Girl

IMEURU said:


> everybody knows what the choices of american women are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should all american women judge ALL muslim women to be _just like you_?
Click to expand...


No. We aren't that ignorant.


----------



## moonlite0220

IMEURU said:


> everybody knows what the choices of american women are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should all american women judge ALL muslim women to be _just like you_?
Click to expand...


if american women dont want to be judged they should stop acting like they are superior to Muslim Women.


----------



## California Girl

moonlite0220 said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everybody knows what the choices of american women are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should all american women judge ALL muslim women to be _just like you_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if american women dont want to be judged they should stop acting like they are superior to Muslim Women.
Click to expand...


American women are individuals. So are Muslim women. I am superior to you because I understand that. You need to grow a brain.... or maybe take yours out of the wrapper and use it instead of keeping it like a valuable treasure, never to be used. Brains get more beautiful the more you use it.


----------



## moonlite0220

> American women are individuals. So are Muslim women. I am superior to you because I understand that. You need to grow a brain.... or maybe take yours out of the wrapper and use it instead of keeping it like a valuable treasure, never to be used. Brains get more beautiful the more you use it.





you believe you are superior to me because you are very liberated and you can not live your life without committing adultery with several men. 
well tricky bitch, i have things called honor and self-respect which are things you dont believe in or have at all. 
you believe the more men you have the more superior you get. your life revolves around pleasing men. thats your job in life. if you had a brain you would not be played with by men.


----------



## idb

moonlite0220 said:


> American women are individuals. So are Muslim women. I am superior to you because I understand that. You need to grow a brain.... or maybe take yours out of the wrapper and use it instead of keeping it like a valuable treasure, never to be used. Brains get more beautiful the more you use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you believe you are superior to me because you are very liberated and you can not live your life without committing adultery with several men.
> well tricky bitch, i have things called honor and self-respect which are things you dont believe in or have at all.
> you believe the more men you have the more superior you get. your life revolves around pleasing men. thats your job in life. if you had a brain you would not be played with by men.
Click to expand...


Ummm...in all fairness, I think you misunderstood her post.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Intense said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of the women in these pictures have their hair covered.
> 
> Which tells me that the protests are being staged by secular trouble makers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something I just noticed the guy in the jacket sitting down look at his tshirt he has on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen many Protests anywhere , where that face doesn't pop up. That in no way characterizes the protest any more than any other.
Click to expand...


An image of a Marxist at a protest for freedom? Might as well have an image of Stalin on his shirt.


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I just noticed the guy in the jacket sitting down look at his tshirt he has on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen many Protests anywhere , where that face doesn't pop up. That in no way characterizes the protest any more than any other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An image of a Marxist at a protest for freedom? Might as well have an image of Stalin on his shirt.
Click to expand...


He was also a revolutionary.


----------



## California Girl

moonlite0220 said:


> American women are individuals. So are Muslim women. I am superior to you because I understand that. You need to grow a brain.... or maybe take yours out of the wrapper and use it instead of keeping it like a valuable treasure, never to be used. Brains get more beautiful the more you use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you believe you are superior to me because you are very liberated and you can not live your life without committing adultery with several men.
> well tricky bitch, i have things called honor and self-respect which are things you dont believe in or have at all.
> you believe the more men you have the more superior you get. your life revolves around pleasing men. thats your job in life. if you had a brain you would not be played with by men.
Click to expand...


I AM superior to you, not because I am 'liberated', but because I recognize individuals instead of making judgements on people as a group. I have a Muslim cousin, and am friends with his sisters. They are Muslims, they are intelligent enough to recognize me as an individual, not as some 'western women' fantasy that you have. You know nothing about my life, yet you assume I 'commit adultery' with 'several men'. Not true, but if you are so desperate to believe silly shit, you are welcome to do so. 

Stupid girl.


----------



## California Girl

idb said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American women are individuals. So are Muslim women. I am superior to you because I understand that. You need to grow a brain.... or maybe take yours out of the wrapper and use it instead of keeping it like a valuable treasure, never to be used. Brains get more beautiful the more you use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you believe you are superior to me because you are very liberated and you can not live your life without committing adultery with several men.
> well tricky bitch, i have things called honor and self-respect which are things you dont believe in or have at all.
> you believe the more men you have the more superior you get. your life revolves around pleasing men. thats your job in life. if you had a brain you would not be played with by men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm...in all fairness, I think you misunderstood her post.
Click to expand...


No, she didn't. She can't recognize individuals, only that we are 'western' and therefore, she thinks we are all evil. She's ignorant. Her problem, not mine.


----------



## idb

California Girl said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you believe you are superior to me because you are very liberated and you can not live your life without committing adultery with several men.
> well tricky bitch, i have things called honor and self-respect which are things you dont believe in or have at all.
> you believe the more men you have the more superior you get. your life revolves around pleasing men. thats your job in life. if you had a brain you would not be played with by men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...in all fairness, I think you misunderstood her post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she didn't. She can't recognize individuals, only that we are 'western' and therefore, she thinks we are all evil. She's ignorant. Her problem, not mine.
Click to expand...


Yeah I know, I was being ironic.
For all that, it is somewhat insightful having posts from people such as her.


----------



## DiveCon

California Girl said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you believe you are superior to me because you are very liberated and you can not live your life without committing adultery with several men.
> well tricky bitch, i have things called honor and self-respect which are things you dont believe in or have at all.
> you believe the more men you have the more superior you get. your life revolves around pleasing men. thats your job in life. if you had a brain you would not be played with by men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...in all fairness, I think you misunderstood her post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she didn't. She can't recognize individuals, only that we are 'western' and therefore, she thinks we are all evil. She's ignorant. Her problem, not mine.
Click to expand...

doesnt it make you wonder where shes from and if she has ever actually been to a western country?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen many Protests anywhere , where that face doesn't pop up. That in no way characterizes the protest any more than any other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An image of a Marxist at a protest for freedom? Might as well have an image of Stalin on his shirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was also a revolutionary.
Click to expand...


So was Vladimir Lenin


----------



## idb

Sunni Man said:


> The zionist jews do everything they can to drive a wedge between Sunni and Shia muslims.
> 
> It's the old divide and conquer from the colonial era.



Sooo...the only reason that the Sunnis and Shia fight is because of the Jews?


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> An image of a Marxist at a protest for freedom? Might as well have an image of Stalin on his shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was also a revolutionary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So was Vladimir Lenin
Click to expand...


Yes he was, that is true.
Top Googling that man!


----------



## California Girl

DiveCon said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...in all fairness, I think you misunderstood her post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she didn't. She can't recognize individuals, only that we are 'western' and therefore, she thinks we are all evil. She's ignorant. Her problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> doesnt it make you wonder where shes from and if she has ever actually been to a western country?
Click to expand...


She's from Saudi. That explains a lot. Saudi females are treated like chattel. But, if they are ok with it, who am I to tell them they should not live that way. Her problem is that she's so uneducated and brainwashed that she thinks all western women think alike.... the concept of females being individuals is alien to her. 

Good news coming from Bahrain though, seems their government is taking a less confrontational approach to the protesters now. That's good. I hope bareed will be back sometime to day to fill us in on the latest.


----------



## DiveCon

California Girl said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, she didn't. She can't recognize individuals, only that we are 'western' and therefore, she thinks we are all evil. She's ignorant. Her problem, not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt it make you wonder where shes from and if she has ever actually been to a western country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's from Saudi. That explains a lot. Saudi females are treated like chattel. But, if they are ok with it, who am I to tell them they should not live that way. Her problem is that she's so uneducated and brainwashed that she thinks all western women think alike.... the concept of females being individuals is alien to her.
> 
> Good news coming from Bahrain though, seems their government is taking a less confrontational approach to the protesters now. That's good. I hope bareed will be back sometime to day to fill us in on the latest.
Click to expand...

she really needs to take a trip and educate herself
i doubt any two "western" women think alike on many things
other than maybe shoes and handbags
and not on the same ones, just they like shoes and handbags
LOL


----------



## California Girl

DiveCon said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt it make you wonder where shes from and if she has ever actually been to a western country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's from Saudi. That explains a lot. Saudi females are treated like chattel. But, if they are ok with it, who am I to tell them they should not live that way. Her problem is that she's so uneducated and brainwashed that she thinks all western women think alike.... the concept of females being individuals is alien to her.
> 
> Good news coming from Bahrain though, seems their government is taking a less confrontational approach to the protesters now. That's good. I hope bareed will be back sometime to day to fill us in on the latest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she really needs to take a trip and educate herself
> i doubt any two "western" women think alike on many things
> other than maybe shoes and handbags
> and not on the same ones, just they like shoes and handbags
> LOL
Click to expand...


Quite. Me and Jillian.... we bond over our shared love of accessories.  Politics be damned, accessories matter!


----------



## Intense

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something I just noticed the guy in the jacket sitting down look at his tshirt he has on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen many Protests anywhere , where that face doesn't pop up. That in no way characterizes the protest any more than any other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An image of a Marxist at a protest for freedom? Might as well have an image of Stalin on his shirt.
Click to expand...


I'm not advocating it, I'm just pointing out, I've seen allot of protests in my life, where there are organized protests, there are people who advocate Marxism. Why not ask the OP about your concern, rather than just assume this protest is organized by Marxists? Ernesto 'Che' Guevara was a Revolutionary and a Violent Murderer that advocated Killing anything that stood in his way. That is not what I see here.


----------



## Intense

moonlite0220 said:


> California girl, i understand why you keep trashing Muslim women. it is because of your arrogant character that makes you do so.
> i am sure in your daily life you walk around as if you own the world and as if nobody else is important, believing that you are right and the rest of the world is wrong.
> you give other people the impression of being successful when in fact you are the biggest loser i have ever talked to in my entire life.
> just because a muslim woman listens to her father or husband does not mean she is a slave. it means she shows them respect which is something beyond your level of understanding *Edited*.
> if you were able to think for yourself you would not be living like a bitch.
> the choices you always brag about are losing virginity at an early age, dating as many boys as you can, living alone *Edited*, going under plastic surgery because your body no longer attracts men, *Edited, We do Not Attack Family on These Boards,* seeing a shrink to tell him about your life's ups and downs and thinking whether you should commit suicide or not.
> you have not mentioned these choices to us but everybody knows what the choices of american women are.
> it is not Muslim women's fault you are living a miserable life.
> if you were thinking for yourself you would not be parroting your media and telling us its crap. you can not oppose your country because you are afraid of being called unpatriot.



I would think that there are Prohibitions in your Religion about making claims concerning things you have no knowledge about. It is not Lady Like Moonlite. Bearing False witness is Not a Virtue.


----------



## José

Judging a whole mass popular movement/protest by the t-shirt used by one of the protesters. Now that's a new low!!


----------



## Intense

José;3342342 said:
			
		

> Judging a whole mass popular movement/protest by the t-shirt used by one of the protesters. Now that's a new low!!



Actually it's a common symptom of Control Freakism.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

José;3342342 said:
			
		

> Judging a whole mass popular movement/protest by the t-shirt used by one of the protesters. Now that's a new low!!



A picture of a Marxist is not a good icon for a freedom movement. Maybe Martin Luther King Jr.. I haven't heard of to many good marxist revolutionaries


----------



## Intense

Feb. 20 (Bloomberg) -- Bahraini protesters were considering the government's offer of talks to resolve a conflict now in its seventh day as a Libyan opposition group warned of a "bloodbath" at the hands of security forces seeking to crack down on calls for political change sparked by Egypt and Tunisia.

Libyan troops used machine guns and large-caliber weapons on protesters in Benghazi, the country's second-biggest city, to dislodge demonstrations against Libyan leader Muammar Qaddafi, the British Broadcasting Corp. reported today. Persian Gulf shares slumped, sending Dubai's benchmark stock index down the most this month, on concern political unrest in the region may be spreading.

In Bahrain, home to the U.S. Navy's Fifth Fleet, seven opposition groups are meeting today to discuss the government's call for dialogue, said Ebrahim Sharif, head of the National Democratic Action Society. Thousands of protesters yesterday poured back into the central square that has become the focus of protest in the capital, Manama, after tanks, armored personnel carriers and riot police withdrew on the orders of Crown Prince Salman bin Hamad Al Khalifa. Unions called off a general strike planned for today in response.

"Calm is required so all parties can put forward their views and issues in a responsible and productive way," the crown prince said on Bahrain TV, calling a day of mourning for those killed during the protests. The country is entering a phase "in which we will discuss all our issues sincerely and honestly."



Read more: Bahrain Protesters Weighs Talks as Libyans Warn of 'Bloodbath'


----------



## California Girl

Intense said:


> Feb. 20 (Bloomberg) -- Bahraini protesters were considering the government's offer of talks to resolve a conflict now in its seventh day as a Libyan opposition group warned of a "bloodbath" at the hands of security forces seeking to crack down on calls for political change sparked by Egypt and Tunisia.
> 
> Libyan troops used machine guns and large-caliber weapons on protesters in Benghazi, the country's second-biggest city, to dislodge demonstrations against Libyan leader Muammar Qaddafi, the British Broadcasting Corp. reported today. Persian Gulf shares slumped, sending Dubai's benchmark stock index down the most this month, on concern political unrest in the region may be spreading.
> 
> In Bahrain, home to the U.S. Navy's Fifth Fleet, seven opposition groups are meeting today to discuss the government's call for dialogue, said Ebrahim Sharif, head of the National Democratic Action Society. Thousands of protesters yesterday poured back into the central square that has become the focus of protest in the capital, Manama, after tanks, armored personnel carriers and riot police withdrew on the orders of Crown Prince Salman bin Hamad Al Khalifa. Unions called off a general strike planned for today in response.
> 
> "Calm is required so all parties can put forward their views and issues in a responsible and productive way," the crown prince said on Bahrain TV, calling a day of mourning for those killed during the protests. The country is entering a phase "in which we will discuss all our issues sincerely and honestly."
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Bahrain Protesters Weighs Talks as Libyans Warn of 'Bloodbath'



Let's hope that this calms things and that their government are open to listening and making the changes that their people want.


----------



## Intense

It was a remarkable turn after a week of protests that had shifted by the hour between joy and fear, euphoric surges of people power followed by bloody military crackdowns, as the monarchy struggled to calibrate a response to an uprising whose counterparts have toppled other governments in the region.

&#8220;All Bahrain is happy today,&#8221; said Jasim al-Haiki, 24, as he cheered the crowds in the central Pearl Square, aflutter with Bahraini flags. &#8220;These are Bahrainis. They do what they say they will do!&#8221;

The shift in this tiny Persian Gulf nation, a strategic American ally, was at least a temporary victory for the Shiite protesters, who had rejected a call to negotiate from Bahrain&#8217;s Sunni monarch until the authorities pulled the military off the streets.

But the events here were being watched with trepidation across the region, where an extraordinary few weeks of antigovernment protests have ricocheted from northwest Africa to the Middle East.

In Bahrain, the day started out with a lull, as both sides appeared to have been rattled by the violence of the past week in which at least seven people were killed. The leaders of the major opposition parties called off the protests for Saturday, telling the public to stay home in an effort to lower the temperature.

But in what appeared to be a measure of who controls the movement now, the people ignored their ostensible leaders. Marchers set out from villages and the city center and by midday converged on Pearl Square.

The police met them with tear gas and rubber bullets. Young men collapsed in the road and others ran for cover, but people kept coming.

The police fired again. Then the government blinked, perhaps sensing that the only way to calm a spiral of violence that claimed more lives with each passing day was to cede the square to the protesters.

The police left so suddenly and so completely that it took a minute for the protesters, still rubbing the tear gas out of their eyes, to realize they once again controlled the square.

By early evening, tens of thousands of people were pouring into the square, waving flags, some dropping to the ground to pray, and others shouting congratulations to each other. Marching past pools of blood on the road, they savored a moment of bittersweet jubilation, a mix of disbelief and sheer joy that they had prevailed, tempered with sadness for those who had been killed.

Bahraini protesters retake central square  | ajc.com


----------



## California Girl

Intense said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> California girl, i understand why you keep trashing Muslim women. it is because of your arrogant character that makes you do so.
> i am sure in your daily life you walk around as if you own the world and as if nobody else is important, believing that you are right and the rest of the world is wrong.
> you give other people the impression of being successful when in fact you are the biggest loser i have ever talked to in my entire life.
> just because a muslim woman listens to her father or husband does not mean she is a slave. it means she shows them respect which is something beyond your level of understanding *Edited*.
> if you were able to think for yourself you would not be living like a bitch.
> the choices you always brag about are losing virginity at an early age, dating as many boys as you can, living alone *Edited*, going under plastic surgery because your body no longer attracts men, *Edited, We do Not Attack Family on These Boards,* seeing a shrink to tell him about your life's ups and downs and thinking whether you should commit suicide or not.
> you have not mentioned these choices to us but everybody knows what the choices of american women are.
> it is not Muslim women's fault you are living a miserable life.
> if you were thinking for yourself you would not be parroting your media and telling us its crap. you can not oppose your country because you are afraid of being called unpatriot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think that there are Prohibitions in your Religion about making claims concerning things you have no knowledge about. It is not Lady Like Moonlite. Bearing False witness is Not a Virtue.
Click to expand...


Thanks for editing that bitch's bullshit. I chose to ignore it, as I do when people get hysterical and start making ridiculously personal insults. 

She's a rather pathetic little thing.... such rabid hatred of people she knows nothing about... very sad. I wonder if it is indicative of ME Muslim women? I doubt it... In fact, I think her rabid attacks on my personal life are indicative that I've hit a nerve. I think she knows I'm right but her background makes it hard for her to fact the truth.


----------



## bareed

We heard that there are American intends to protest opposite to White House.


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> She's a rather pathetic little thing.... such rabid hatred of people she knows nothing about... very sad. I wonder if it is indicative of ME Muslim women? I doubt it... In fact, I think her rabid attacks on my personal life are indicative that I've hit a nerve. I think she knows I'm right but her background makes it hard for her to fact the truth.


No, she does not think that you are right CG

Muslim women represent the virtues of what a "real" woman should be and act like.


Western women have long since lost the essence of what a quality woman should represent and act like.

And have mainly be come a pathetic, media generated,, almost comical parody, of what it is to be a woman.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a rather pathetic little thing.... such rabid hatred of people she knows nothing about... very sad. I wonder if it is indicative of ME Muslim women? I doubt it... In fact, I think her rabid attacks on my personal life are indicative that I've hit a nerve. I think she knows I'm right but her background makes it hard for her to fact the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> No, she does not think that you are right CG
> 
> Muslim women represent the virtues of what a "real" woman should be and act like.
> 
> 
> Western women have long since lost the essence of what a quality woman should represent and act like.
> 
> And have mainly be come a pathetic, media generated,, almost comical parody, of what it is to be a woman.
Click to expand...


When muslim women can freely speak their mind without fear of being stoned to death by men, and when muslim men start treating muslim women as their equals as it was intended  we can talk about how a real women is supposed to act.


----------



## Sunni Man

idb said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The zionist jews do everything they can to drive a wedge between Sunni and Shia muslims.
> 
> It's the old divide and conquer from the colonial era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo...the only reason that the Sunnis and Shia fight is because of the Jews?
Click to expand...


Currently, it is instigated and used by the U.S. and Israel to divide muslims in order to weaken them and keep them from uniting.

But, is historically a tactic used by the British and other European powers during the colonial period.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The zionist jews do everything they can to drive a wedge between Sunni and Shia muslims.
> 
> It's the old divide and conquer from the colonial era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo...the only reason that the Sunnis and Shia fight is because of the Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Currently, it is instigated and used by the U.S. and Israel to divide muslims in order to weaken them and keep them from uniting.
> 
> But, is historically a tactic used by the British and other European powers during the colonial period.
Click to expand...


Yea, right. That's why you ask other Muslims whether they are Sunni or Shia before you decide how to treat them. Is that because you're an American? 

Hypocrite.


----------



## moonlite0220

California Girl said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> California girl, i understand why you keep trashing Muslim women. it is because of your arrogant character that makes you do so.
> i am sure in your daily life you walk around as if you own the world and as if nobody else is important, believing that you are right and the rest of the world is wrong.
> you give other people the impression of being successful when in fact you are the biggest loser i have ever talked to in my entire life.
> just because a muslim woman listens to her father or husband does not mean she is a slave. it means she shows them respect which is something beyond your level of understanding *Edited*.
> if you were able to think for yourself you would not be living like a bitch.
> the choices you always brag about are losing virginity at an early age, dating as many boys as you can, living alone *Edited*, going under plastic surgery because your body no longer attracts men, *Edited, We do Not Attack Family on These Boards,* seeing a shrink to tell him about your life's ups and downs and thinking whether you should commit suicide or not.
> you have not mentioned these choices to us but everybody knows what the choices of american women are.
> it is not Muslim women's fault you are living a miserable life.
> if you were thinking for yourself you would not be parroting your media and telling us its crap. you can not oppose your country because you are afraid of being called unpatriot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think that there are Prohibitions in your Religion about making claims concerning things you have no knowledge about. It is not Lady Like Moonlite. Bearing False witness is Not a Virtue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for editing that bitch's bullshit. I chose to ignore it, as I do when people get hysterical and start making ridiculously personal insults.
> 
> She's a rather pathetic little thing.... such rabid hatred of people she knows nothing about... very sad. I wonder if it is indicative of ME Muslim women? I doubt it... In fact, I think her rabid attacks on my personal life are indicative that I've hit a nerve. I think she knows I'm right but her background makes it hard for her to fact the truth.
Click to expand...


i have never thought you are right. 
your problem is that you think you have a better life than Muslim Women when in fact you dont. if you think i am jealous of your liberty then you are WRONG. i would never want to live like you or call myself "tricky bitch". 
no woman in her right mind calls herself names unless she is proud of being a "bitch".
and for your information, i have been out of saudi many times and i have seen how western women live. of course religious christian women are different from you. they are decent, respected and they are not zionist or hypocrite. 

you say you support and care about the bahrainis? what about the palestinians? how come you choose israel over them?


----------



## moonlite0220

> When muslim women can freely speak their mind without fear of being stoned to death by men, and when muslim men start treating muslim women as their equals as it was intended  we can talk about how a real women is supposed to act.



what makes you think i cant speak my mind? 
have you ever lived with a muslim family and seen for yourself how a husband treats his wife?
if you are talking about domestic violence i can get you a report on domestic violence in america.
 it happens everywhere in the world but there is no place with high rate of crimes against women like america and most of these crimes are related to sex.


----------



## California Girl

moonlite0220 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would think that there are Prohibitions in your Religion about making claims concerning things you have no knowledge about. It is not Lady Like Moonlite. Bearing False witness is Not a Virtue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for editing that bitch's bullshit. I chose to ignore it, as I do when people get hysterical and start making ridiculously personal insults.
> 
> She's a rather pathetic little thing.... such rabid hatred of people she knows nothing about... very sad. I wonder if it is indicative of ME Muslim women? I doubt it... In fact, I think her rabid attacks on my personal life are indicative that I've hit a nerve. I think she knows I'm right but her background makes it hard for her to fact the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i have never thought you are right.
> your problem is that you think you have a better life than Muslim Women when in fact you dont. if you think i am jealous of your liberty then you are WRONG. i would never want to live like you or call myself "tricky bitch".
> no woman in her right mind calls herself names unless she is proud of being a "bitch".
> and for your information, i have been out of saudi many times and i have seen how western women live. of course religious christian women are different from you. they are decent, respected and they are not zionist or hypocrite.
> 
> you say you support and care about the bahrainis? what about the palestinians? how come you choose israel over them?
Click to expand...


You are a remarkably stupid woman, whatever your religion. You keep on making vast judgements about me, based on nothing other than your own prejudices. You don't know enough about me to know how I live, yet you presume I am some slut who fucks vast numbers of men.... You could not be more wrong. Your views come from your own stereotypes of what western women are and how they behave. Some western women choose to behave like sluts. Many don't. That's fact. 

I do care about the Bahraini people. Your opinion is not reality. It is an opinion... you cannot prove it so it is not fact. I also care about the Palestinians.... and about the Israelis.... It's not a question of either/or..... intelligent people are capable of caring about both. You won't understand that because you don't. You think everyone judges like you do. No one has to pick between the Palestinians and the Israelis.... some of us are capable of caring about both. You're all human beings.... none more important than the other. I do, however, support the right of Israel to exist.


----------



## Sunni Man

moonlite0220 said:


> if you are talking about domestic violence i can get you a report on domestic violence in america.
> it happens everywhere in the world but there is no place with high rate of crimes against women like america and most of these crimes are related to sex.


True, domestic violence in America is epidemic and totally out of control.

A woman somewhere in the U.S. is either beaten, raped, molested, or even murdered.

Basically every minute, of every hour, of every day.

Yet, Americans love to point fingers at other countries and claim that their woman are abused.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you are talking about domestic violence i can get you a report on domestic violence in america.
> it happens everywhere in the world but there is no place with high rate of crimes against women like america and most of these crimes are related to sex.
> 
> 
> 
> True, domestic violence in America is epidemic and totally out of control.
> 
> A woman somewhere in the U.S. is either beaten, raped, molested, or even murdered.
> 
> Basically every minute, of every hour, of every day.
> 
> Yet, Americans love to point fingers at other countries and claim that their woman are abused.
Click to expand...


Firstly, it has to be recognized as abuse. Many Muslim countries do not recognize it as abuse. 

If America is so bad, "Sunni", how come you do not take your family and move to a Muslim country? Our Constitution prevents America from ever being this 'Islamic' state that you want it to be.... so your excuse about staying here to help create an Islamic state in the US is bogus. You know it, and I know it. Can not happen here. And yet you stay. Are you too much of a coward to practice what you preach? Or are you not really a Muslim?


----------



## moonlite0220

> I also care about the Palestinians.... and about the Israelis.... It's not a question of either/or..... intelligent people are capable of caring about both.


 
 miss double standards , how can you care about the murderer (israel) and the victim (Palestinians) at the same time?


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> Our Constitution prevents America from ever being this 'Islamic' state that you want it to be....


Incorrect CG

Our Constitution has a built in mechanism for change.

That's why we have Amendments.

The Constitution states that it is "For the people and By the people".

Thus, through Voting and Amendments; we can change and design the direction of our nation as we see fit.


----------



## DiveCon

moonlite0220 said:


> I also care about the Palestinians.... and about the Israelis.... It's not a question of either/or..... intelligent people are capable of caring about both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miss double standards , how can you care about the murderer (islrael) and the victim (Palestinians) at the same time?
Click to expand...

you have that backwards


----------



## moonlite0220

California Girl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you are talking about domestic violence i can get you a report on domestic violence in america.
> it happens everywhere in the world but there is no place with high rate of crimes against women like america and most of these crimes are related to sex.
> 
> 
> 
> True, domestic violence in America is epidemic and totally out of control.
> 
> A woman somewhere in the U.S. is either beaten, raped, molested, or even murdered.
> 
> Basically every minute, of every hour, of every day.
> 
> Yet, Americans love to point fingers at other countries and claim that their woman are abused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly, it has to be recognized as abuse. Many Muslim countries do not recognize it as abuse.
> 
> If America is so bad, "Sunni", how come you do not take your family and move to a Muslim country? Our Constitution prevents America from ever being this 'Islamic' state that you want it to be.... so your excuse about staying here to help create an Islamic state in the US is bogus. You know it, and I know it. Can not happen here. And yet you stay. Are you too much of a coward to practice what you preach? Or are you not really a Muslim?
Click to expand...


 just because he lives in america does not mean he must adopt your lifestyle and whether you like it or not Islam is the fastest growing religion in the west especially in america. 
many americans convert to Islam each year.   i suggest you go to youtube and type "converted to Islam" and you will get many videos of people from around the world telling their stories about why they converted to Islam.


----------



## DiveCon

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Constitution prevents America from ever being this 'Islamic' state that you want it to be....
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect CG
> 
> Our Constitution has a built in mechanism for change.
> 
> That's why we have Amendments.
> 
> The Constitution states that it is "For the people and By the people".
> 
> Thus, through Voting and Amendments; we can change and design the direction of our nation as we see fit.
Click to expand...

but that will NEVER happen


----------



## Intense

Feb. 20 (Bloomberg) -- Violent protests in Bahrain provoked by discontent among majority Shiite Muslims risk spilling over to their co-religionists in neighboring Saudi Arabia, the world&#8217;s biggest oil exporter, analysts said.

Bahrain, a close Saudi ally ruled by the Sunni Muslim Al Khalifa family, has been rocked by unrest since Feb. 14 that has led to calls for the government&#8217;s dismissal and the creation of a constitutional monarchy after at least five people were killed as security forces opened fire on demonstrators.

Saudi Arabia has a Shiite minority concentrated in its eastern oil-producing hub that also complains of discrimination. Any spread of unrest into the country, which holds one-fifth of the world&#8217;s oil, risks pushing crude prices above the 2 1/2-year high reached this past week. Authorities arrested 38 people after clashes involving Shiite pilgrims in the holy city of Medina two months ago.

A member of the Saudi royal family, Prince Talal Bin Abdul Aziz, warned in an interview with BBC Arabic TV that unless King Abdullah introduces more political participation and human rights, Saudi Arabia may also see protests.

&#8220;Unless problems facing Saudi Arabia are solved, what happened and is still happening in some Arab countries, including Bahrain, could spread to Saudi Arabia, even worse,&#8221; Prince Talal told the London-based TV broadcaster in an interview aired late Feb. 17.

Saudi Arabia Risks Shiite Unrest in Wake of Bahrain Turmoil - Businessweek


----------



## California Girl

moonlite0220 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, domestic violence in America is epidemic and totally out of control.
> 
> A woman somewhere in the U.S. is either beaten, raped, molested, or even murdered.
> 
> Basically every minute, of every hour, of every day.
> 
> Yet, Americans love to point fingers at other countries and claim that their woman are abused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, it has to be recognized as abuse. Many Muslim countries do not recognize it as abuse.
> 
> If America is so bad, "Sunni", how come you do not take your family and move to a Muslim country? Our Constitution prevents America from ever being this 'Islamic' state that you want it to be.... so your excuse about staying here to help create an Islamic state in the US is bogus. You know it, and I know it. Can not happen here. And yet you stay. Are you too much of a coward to practice what you preach? Or are you not really a Muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just because he lives in america does not mean he must adopt your lifestyle and whether you like it or not Islam is the fastest growing religion in the west especially in america.
> many americans convert to Islam each year.   i suggest you go to youtube and type "converted to Islam" and you will get many videos of people from around the world telling their stories about why they converted to Islam.
Click to expand...


If I cared, I'd research it... properly... not by googling. Google is an idiot's tool. I don't do dumb. I do academic research. 

Fact: Our Constitution prevents any faith - even Islam - from being part of our government structure. It's written into our Constitution. All faiths are welcome in America - even Islam - we have no prejudices against any faith.


----------



## Sunni Man

moonlite0220 said:


> I also care about the Palestinians.... and about the Israelis.... It's not a question of either/or..... intelligent people are capable of caring about both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miss double standards , how can you care about the murderer (islrael) and the victim (Palestinians) at the same time?
Click to expand...

Simple.

CG has been brain washed like all Americans by our Zionist controlled media.

That Israel is basically our 51st state and must be defended at all costs.

And that the evil Palestinians are sub human muslims that need to be caged up like animals in a prison called Gaza.


----------



## moonlite0220

Intense said:


> Feb. 20 (Bloomberg) -- Violent protests in Bahrain provoked by discontent among majority *Shiite *Muslims risk spilling over to their co-religionists in neighboring Saudi Arabia, the worlds biggest oil exporter, analysts said.
> 
> Bahrain, a close Saudi ally ruled by the *Sunni *Muslim Al Khalifa family, has been rocked by unrest since Feb. 14 that has led to calls for the governments dismissal and the creation of a constitutional monarchy after at least five people were killed as security forces opened fire on demonstrators.
> 
> Saudi Arabia has a *Shiite *minority concentrated in its eastern oil-producing hub that also complains of discrimination. Any spread of unrest into the country, which holds one-fifth of the worlds oil, risks pushing crude prices above the 2 1/2-year high reached this past week. Authorities arrested 38 people after clashes involving *Shiite *pilgrims in the holy city of Medina two months ago.
> 
> A member of the Saudi royal family, Prince Talal Bin Abdul Aziz, warned in an interview with BBC Arabic TV that unless King Abdullah introduces more political participation and human rights, Saudi Arabia may also see protests.
> 
> Unless problems facing Saudi Arabia are solved, what happened and is still happening in some Arab countries, including Bahrain, could spread to Saudi Arabia, even worse, Prince Talal told the London-based TV broadcaster in an interview aired late Feb. 17.
> 
> Saudi Arabia Risks *Shiite *Unrest in Wake of Bahrain Turmoil - Businessweek



next time, i  suggest you write the words shiite and sunni in different colors to make the discrimination very obvious


----------



## moonlite0220

here in saudi, the shia are not going to protest against the govt no matter what happens. we are satisfied with our govt and we dont want any replacement. 

anyone who breaks the law will be arrested either shia or sunnis.


----------



## Intense

moonlite0220 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, domestic violence in America is epidemic and totally out of control.
> 
> A woman somewhere in the U.S. is either beaten, raped, molested, or even murdered.
> 
> Basically every minute, of every hour, of every day.
> 
> Yet, Americans love to point fingers at other countries and claim that their woman are abused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, it has to be recognized as abuse. Many Muslim countries do not recognize it as abuse.
> 
> If America is so bad, "Sunni", how come you do not take your family and move to a Muslim country? Our Constitution prevents America from ever being this 'Islamic' state that you want it to be.... so your excuse about staying here to help create an Islamic state in the US is bogus. You know it, and I know it. Can not happen here. And yet you stay. Are you too much of a coward to practice what you preach? Or are you not really a Muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just because he lives in america does not mean he must adopt your lifestyle and whether you like it or not Islam is the fastest growing religion in the west especially in america.
> many americans convert to Islam each year.   i suggest you go to youtube and type "converted to Islam" and you will get many videos of people from around the world telling their stories about why they converted to Islam.
Click to expand...


So Totalitarianism seems to working out real well for you, I take it???  The way Islam gets converts, is by misrepresenting what it is. The clearer your Purpose becomes to Outsiders, the less influence you will have. The words you use when you Pray is not the Issue Moon, the issue is Control over Others, which is an obsession driven into your mind. Sunni contradicts every claim he has to understanding Unalienable Rights, pretty much every time he posts lately, making him a Hypocrite and a Fraud, and a lier. He also confirms the hidden dangers of the Cordoba Initiative, and the lies it will perpetuate, by any means to advance Sharia Law and It's Ungodly agenda on the World. As Human Beings we are Subject to follow Conscience First in All Things. Conscience is the Primary connection to Our Creator, revealing every Truth in It's time, knocking down every false barrier and preconceived notion, that stands in the way of Truth and Justice. 
This Thread is about shining a light on an occurrence, a light that very possibly has served to save many lives through the means of exposure. Each person on this Thread has almost total freedom to contribute to the facts of what is happening in Bahrain from any relevant source. What have you or Sunni Contributed??? 
You try to turn this into a discussion about Islam V.S. Western Culture. This can be viewed as an attempt to derail the Thread, to divert the focus from helping in resolving a crisis, saving Muslim lives. To what end??? Islam needs to learn to respect the differences in persons, and with the Proper Respect for God, to know, that Individual Liberty, has no effect on Piety or Salvation, Free Will does not corrupt Spirit. Corruption of Principle Corrupts Spirit, under Any type of Rule. There is both Good and Evil in this World, and People on Either Path, where ever you go. We are All Related. We are Each Temples of the Spirit, in the Flesh.


----------



## Intense

moonlite0220 said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feb. 20 (Bloomberg) -- Violent protests in Bahrain provoked by discontent among majority *Shiite *Muslims risk spilling over to their co-religionists in neighboring Saudi Arabia, the worlds biggest oil exporter, analysts said.
> 
> Bahrain, a close Saudi ally ruled by the *Sunni *Muslim Al Khalifa family, has been rocked by unrest since Feb. 14 that has led to calls for the governments dismissal and the creation of a constitutional monarchy after at least five people were killed as security forces opened fire on demonstrators.
> 
> Saudi Arabia has a *Shiite *minority concentrated in its eastern oil-producing hub that also complains of discrimination. Any spread of unrest into the country, which holds one-fifth of the worlds oil, risks pushing crude prices above the 2 1/2-year high reached this past week. Authorities arrested 38 people after clashes involving *Shiite *pilgrims in the holy city of Medina two months ago.
> 
> A member of the Saudi royal family, Prince Talal Bin Abdul Aziz, warned in an interview with BBC Arabic TV that unless King Abdullah introduces more political participation and human rights, Saudi Arabia may also see protests.
> 
> Unless problems facing Saudi Arabia are solved, what happened and is still happening in some Arab countries, including Bahrain, could spread to Saudi Arabia, even worse, Prince Talal told the London-based TV broadcaster in an interview aired late Feb. 17.
> 
> Saudi Arabia Risks *Shiite *Unrest in Wake of Bahrain Turmoil - Businessweek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next time, i  suggest you write the words shiite and sunni in different colors to make the discrimination very obvious
Click to expand...


The Post was an unedited News Report, Moon, I guess you are not used to that.  There are obviously issues between Sunni's and Shiite's that you need to resolve. Respect may be the untried path here, what do you think??? Do you think???


----------



## mudwhistle

High_Gravity said:


> I been to Bahrain and its a lovely country, its people are taken care of for the most part, what are they protesting about?



They saw Egypt do it and they want in on the fun.

Some of them want the US to move their ships out of the area. Some of them are just out there raising hell.


----------



## California Girl

moonlite0220 said:


> here in saudi, the shia are not going to protest against the govt no matter what happens. we are satisfied with our govt and we dont want any replacement.
> 
> anyone who breaks the law will be arrested either shia or sunnis.



That's fine. Good. We're happy that you are nominated to speak on behalf of all Saudis. 

However, in Bahrain, they are clearly not happy and want change. You cannot speak for them.... they are speaking for themselves.


----------



## Sunni Man

Intense said:


> The way Islam gets converts, is by misrepresenting what it is.


Really?

Do you have any hard evidence of this??


----------



## Intense

Sunni Man said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way Islam gets converts, is by misrepresenting what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Do you have any hard evidence of this??
Click to expand...


How about We take this Conversation to It's own Thread/Platform, so not to divert Further from this Thread? Is that Okay with you Sunni??? Yes or No.  http://www.usmessageboard.com/relig...about-thereligionofpeace-com.html#post3342861


----------



## Sunni Man

*Here is the Truth about Bahrain*

The U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain is J. Adam Ereli, an Israeli national who I have written about in previous articles.  Ambassador Ereli fled to Washington in January 2011 as the pro-democracy protests rocked Tunisia and Egypt.  Ereli knew that Bahrain was ripe for a popular revolution and he decided to retreat to the United States.  It is difficult to imagine that the police crackdown on the peaceful and sleeping pro-democracy protestors was not approved by the U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain.  Attacking peaceful people while they sleep in the middle of the night is a cowardly police action typical of the Israeli military.  It will come as no surprise to find that the U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain is actually an Israeli whose father was a Zionist terrorist in the Haganah.  A democratic government in Bahrain would threaten the U.S. military presence in Bahrain and jeopardize the Zionist hegemonic plans for the region.

The Revolution Spreads to Bahrain - Home of U.S. 5th Fleet | Rebel News - Dissident News and Analysis


----------



## Intense

Sunni Man said:


> *Here is the Truth about Bahrain*
> 
> The U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain is J. Adam Ereli, an Israeli national who I have written about in previous articles.  Ambassador Ereli fled to Washington in January 2011 as the pro-democracy protests rocked Tunisia and Egypt.  Ereli knew that Bahrain was ripe for a popular revolution and he decided to retreat to the United States.  It is difficult to imagine that the police crackdown on the peaceful and sleeping pro-democracy protestors was not approved by the U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain.  Attacking peaceful people while they sleep in the middle of the night is a cowardly police action typical of the Israeli military.  It will come as no surprise to find that the U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain is actually an Israeli whose father was a Zionist terrorist in the Haganah.  A democratic government in Bahrain would threaten the U.S. military presence in Bahrain and jeopardize the Zionist hegemonic plans for the region.
> 
> The Revolution Spreads to Bahrain - Home of U.S. 5th Fleet | Rebel News - Dissident News and Analysis



 For posting a Relevant News Article. Since when does a US Ambassador determine Internal Policy for a Sovereign Nation??? I think you might be a little bit confused.


----------



## moonlite0220

> Islam needs to learn to respect the differences in persons


Islam respects other religions. it is you people who keep saying bad things about Islam and blaming it for all the terrorism in the world.  

I have never said anything bad about Christianity or Judaism. when we talk about the Jews we mean the zionist only. 
Muslims are not the ones who make offensive cartoons about prophets or threaten to burn their books. you should give your fellow americans a lecture on respect before you give it to us. 

since you care so much about the bahrainis how come your US troops in bahrain are not saving the bahrainis lives? they are just sitting there watching people get killed.


----------



## DiveCon

Sunni Man said:


> *Here is the Truth about Bahrain*
> 
> The U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain is J. Adam Ereli, an Israeli national who I have written about in previous articles.  Ambassador Ereli fled to Washington in January 2011 as the pro-democracy protests rocked Tunisia and Egypt.  Ereli knew that Bahrain was ripe for a popular revolution and he decided to retreat to the United States.  It is difficult to imagine that the police crackdown on the peaceful and sleeping pro-democracy protestors was not approved by the U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain.  Attacking peaceful people while they sleep in the middle of the night is a cowardly police action typical of the Israeli military.  It will come as no surprise to find that the U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain is actually an Israeli whose father was a Zionist terrorist in the Haganah.  A democratic government in Bahrain would threaten the U.S. military presence in Bahrain and jeopardize the Zionist hegemonic plans for the region.
> 
> The Revolution Spreads to Bahrain - Home of U.S. 5th Fleet | Rebel News - Dissident News and Analysis


damn, leave it to YOU to blame Israel for something they had NOTHING to do with


----------



## California Girl

moonlite0220 said:


> Islam needs to learn to respect the differences in persons
> 
> 
> 
> Islam respects other religions. it is you people who keep saying bad things about Islam and blaming it for all the terrorism in the world.
> 
> I have never said anything bad about Christianity or Judaism. when we talk about the Jews we mean the zionist only.
> Muslims are not the ones who make offensive cartoons about prophets or threaten to burn their books. you should give your fellow americans a lecture on respect before you give it to us.
> 
> since you care so much about the bahrainis how come your US troops in bahrain are not saving the bahrainis lives? they are just sitting there watching people get killed.
Click to expand...


There is no such thing as 'you people', you moronic twit. People are individuals, whether you are capable of recognizing that or not. 

Hells teeth, you are one dumb broad.


----------



## Ropey

California Girl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo...the only reason that the Sunnis and Shia fight is because of the Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, it is instigated and used by the U.S. and Israel to divide muslims in order to weaken them and keep them from uniting.
> 
> But, is historically a tactic used by the British and other European powers during the colonial period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, right. That's why you ask other Muslims whether they are Sunni or Shia before you decide how to treat them. Is that because you're an American?
> 
> Hypocrite.
Click to expand...


There you go...

QFT


----------



## Sunni Man

DiveCon said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is the Truth about Bahrain*
> 
> The U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain is J. Adam Ereli, an Israeli national who I have written about in previous articles.  Ambassador Ereli fled to Washington in January 2011 as the pro-democracy protests rocked Tunisia and Egypt.  Ereli knew that Bahrain was ripe for a popular revolution and he decided to retreat to the United States.  It is difficult to imagine that the police crackdown on the peaceful and sleeping pro-democracy protestors was not approved by the U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain.  Attacking peaceful people while they sleep in the middle of the night is a cowardly police action typical of the Israeli military.  It will come as no surprise to find that the U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain is actually an Israeli whose father was a Zionist terrorist in the Haganah.  A democratic government in Bahrain would threaten the U.S. military presence in Bahrain and jeopardize the Zionist hegemonic plans for the region.
> 
> The Revolution Spreads to Bahrain - Home of U.S. 5th Fleet | Rebel News - Dissident News and Analysis
> 
> 
> 
> damn, leave it to YOU to blame Israel for something they had NOTHING to do with
Click to expand...

Like I have stated many times.

"Anytime there is conflict, chaos, or war, in the world.

Just scratch the surface a little, and you will find either a Zionist Jew or Israel behind the event."


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is the Truth about Bahrain*
> 
> The U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain is J. Adam Ereli, an Israeli national who I have written about in previous articles.  Ambassador Ereli fled to Washington in January 2011 as the pro-democracy protests rocked Tunisia and Egypt.  Ereli knew that Bahrain was ripe for a popular revolution and he decided to retreat to the United States.  It is difficult to imagine that the police crackdown on the peaceful and sleeping pro-democracy protestors was not approved by the U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain.  Attacking peaceful people while they sleep in the middle of the night is a cowardly police action typical of the Israeli military.  It will come as no surprise to find that the U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain is actually an Israeli whose father was a Zionist terrorist in the Haganah.  A democratic government in Bahrain would threaten the U.S. military presence in Bahrain and jeopardize the Zionist hegemonic plans for the region.
> 
> The Revolution Spreads to Bahrain - Home of U.S. 5th Fleet | Rebel News - Dissident News and Analysis
> 
> 
> 
> damn, leave it to YOU to blame Israel for something they had NOTHING to do with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Like I have stated many times.
> *
> "Anytime there is conflict, chaos, or war, in the world.
> 
> Just scratch the surface a little, and you will find either a Zionist Jew or Israel behind the event."
Click to expand...




> Joseph Goebbels





> If you repeat a lie often enough, it becomes the truth. // If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. // If you repeat a lie often enough, people will believe it. // If you repeat a lie long enough, it becomes truth. // If you repeat a lie many times, people are bound to start believing it.



Joseph Goebbels - Wikiquote


----------



## DiveCon

Sunni Man said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is the Truth about Bahrain*
> 
> The U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain is J. Adam Ereli, an Israeli national who I have written about in previous articles.  Ambassador Ereli fled to Washington in January 2011 as the pro-democracy protests rocked Tunisia and Egypt.  Ereli knew that Bahrain was ripe for a popular revolution and he decided to retreat to the United States.  It is difficult to imagine that the police crackdown on the peaceful and sleeping pro-democracy protestors was not approved by the U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain.  Attacking peaceful people while they sleep in the middle of the night is a cowardly police action typical of the Israeli military.  It will come as no surprise to find that the U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain is actually an Israeli whose father was a Zionist terrorist in the Haganah.  A democratic government in Bahrain would threaten the U.S. military presence in Bahrain and jeopardize the Zionist hegemonic plans for the region.
> 
> The Revolution Spreads to Bahrain - Home of U.S. 5th Fleet | Rebel News - Dissident News and Analysis
> 
> 
> 
> damn, leave it to YOU to blame Israel for something they had NOTHING to do with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I have stated many times.
> 
> "Anytime there is conflict, chaos, or war, in the world.
> 
> Just scratch the surface a little, and you will find either a Zionist Jew or Israel behind the event."
Click to expand...

yes, blame everything on the jews


----------



## Ropey

idb said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The zionist jews do everything they can to drive a wedge between Sunni and Shia muslims.
> 
> It's the old divide and conquer from the colonial era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo...the only reason that the Sunnis and Shia fight is because of the Jews?
Click to expand...


Yes, the ~600 Million Arab Sunni and Persian Shia kill each other because of the Jews. So, prior to '48 the Sunni and Shia were buddies?



*The Origins of the Shia-Sunni Split : NPR*



> Roots of the Sunni-Shi'ite War





> It's not known precisely how many of the world's 1.3 billion Muslims are Shia. The Shia are a minority, comprising between 10 percent and 15 percent of the Muslim population &#8212; certainly fewer than 200 million, all told.
> 
> The Shia are concentrated in Iran, southern Iraq and southern Lebanon. But there are significant Shiite communities in Saudi Arabia and Syria, Afghanistan, Pakistan and India as well.



Where were the Jews in the Safavid Dynasty period? 



> Shiite-vs.-Sunni violence turns into open warfare





> Sunni-Shiite Tensions Flare in Egypt-Hizbullah Dispute





> Failure to understand and to take into account the conflict between Shiites and Sunnis has been devastating to America&#8217;s Middle East policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is a Persian, not Arabic country. Its people are almost entirely Shiite. With the fall of the Shah and the Islamic revolution, a Shiite government was installed in Tehran. This is a marked contrast to the ruling powers in the Arab Islamic nations where the Sunnis exert tight control even though there are large, and often impoverished, Shiite populations.  What the mullahs have done from their base in Iran is to stir up Shiite communities throughout the Middle East and encourage them to take control of their governments. This is what is happening in Lebanon, in Bahrain and will happen at some time in the near future in Saudi Arabia and other countries.
> 
> The United States did not create this conflict, which has spanned thirteen centuries, with our invasion in Iraq. Unwittingly, however, with our emphasis on democracy in the Middle East we have provided the means for Shiites to seize control in their countries &#8211; both at the ballot box and in elections.
Click to expand...


*Shiite Versus Sunni*


----------



## moonlite0220

Ropey said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The zionist jews do everything they can to drive a wedge between Sunni and Shia muslims.
> 
> It's the old divide and conquer from the colonial era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo...the only reason that the Sunnis and Shia fight is because of the Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the ~600 Million Sunni and Shia kill each other because of the Jews. So, prior to '48 the Sunni and Shia were buddies?
> 
> 
> 
> *The Origins of the Shia-Sunni Split : NPR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where were the Jews in the Safavid Dynasty period?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Failure to understand and to take into account the conflict between Shiites and Sunnis has been devastating to America&#8217;s Middle East policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is a Persian, not Arabic country. Its people are almost entirely Shiite. With the fall of the Shah and the Islamic revolution, a Shiite government was installed in Tehran. This is a marked contrast to the ruling powers in the Arab Islamic nations where the Sunnis exert tight control even though there are large, and often impoverished, Shiite populations.  What the mullahs have done from their base in Iran is to stir up Shiite communities throughout the Middle East and encourage them to take control of their governments. This is what is happening in Lebanon, in Bahrain and will happen at some time in the near future in Saudi Arabia and other countries.
> 
> The United States did not create this conflict, which has spanned thirteen centuries, with our invasion in Iraq. Unwittingly, however, with our emphasis on democracy in the Middle East we have provided the means for Shiites to seize control in their countries &#8211; both at the ballot box and in elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Shiite Versus Sunni*
Click to expand...




i am really amazed by your incredible stupidity.


----------



## Sunni Man

DiveCon said:


> damn, leave it to YOU to blame Israel for something they had NOTHING to do with



*U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain is J. Adam Ereli*

"U.S. Ambassador Ereli oversees U.S. policy in Iraq and the Persian Gulf. Why do Americans allow Israelis to hijack U.S. foreign policy? Why is Ereli's Israeli nationality not considered a threat to national security? Why does the controlled media ignore the many Israeli dual-nationals in positions of power in the U.S. government?  Ereli's father, Eliezer Kaplan (changed to Ereli) fought with the Zionist terrorist organization, the Hagana.  This son of an Zionist terrorist has been controlling U.S. foreign policy in the Middle East for two decades.  Like the other Israelis I have exposed: Rahm Emanuel, Michael Chertoff, and Daniel Samuel Senor, this U.S. official is an agent produced by the Israeli military intelligence network that was sent to the United States in the 1950s. These people are Zionist agents who were raised to control the U.S. government. This is very serious infiltration that cannot be ignored by real Americans.  We can't allow foreign agents in high places to destroy our country."

The Revolution Spreads to Bahrain - Home of U.S. 5th Fleet | Rebel News - Dissident News and Analysis


----------



## Intense

Merged.


----------



## Ropey

moonlite0220 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo...the only reason that the Sunnis and Shia fight is because of the Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the ~600 Million Sunni and Shia kill each other because of the Jews. So, prior to '48 the Sunni and Shia were buddies?
> 
> 
> 
> *The Origins of the Shia-Sunni Split : NPR*
> 
> Where were the Jews in the Safavid Dynasty period?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Failure to understand and to take into account the conflict between Shiites and Sunnis has been devastating to America&#8217;s Middle East policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Shiite Versus Sunni*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am really amazed by your incredible stupidity.
Click to expand...


And I am not amazed by your response that is not a response and rather is simply a personal indictment .

Not so well done. Not at all.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is the Truth about Bahrain*
> 
> The U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain is J. Adam Ereli, an Israeli national who I have written about in previous articles.  Ambassador Ereli fled to Washington in January 2011 as the pro-democracy protests rocked Tunisia and Egypt.  Ereli knew that Bahrain was ripe for a popular revolution and he decided to retreat to the United States.  It is difficult to imagine that the police crackdown on the peaceful and sleeping pro-democracy protestors was not approved by the U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain.  Attacking peaceful people while they sleep in the middle of the night is a cowardly police action typical of the Israeli military.  It will come as no surprise to find that the U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain is actually an Israeli whose father was a Zionist terrorist in the Haganah.  A democratic government in Bahrain would threaten the U.S. military presence in Bahrain and jeopardize the Zionist hegemonic plans for the region.
> 
> The Revolution Spreads to Bahrain - Home of U.S. 5th Fleet | Rebel News - Dissident News and Analysis
> 
> 
> 
> damn, leave it to YOU to blame Israel for something they had NOTHING to do with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I have stated many times.
> 
> "Anytime there is conflict, chaos, or war, in the world.
> 
> Just scratch the surface a little, and you will find either a Zionist Jew or Israel behind the event."
Click to expand...


Which only goes to demonstrate that you are incapable of learning. You repeat bullshit and never learn that your bullshit remains bullshit.


----------



## Sunni Man

*Another Zionist Jew backing Chaos in Yemen*

"*The U.S. Ambassador to Yemen*, where there have been strong pro-democracy protests, is another Zionist Jew, *Gerald Feierstein*.  Yemen is a nation where the Israeli Mossad has long run a false-flag terror operation known as Al Qaida in the Arabian Peninsula.  Feierstein has served as Principal Deputy Assistant Coordinator and Deputy Assistant Coordinator for Programs in the Office of the Coordinator for Counterterrorism from 2006-2008. He also served as Desk Officer for Nepal, Pakistan, and Egypt; Deputy Director in the Office of Arabian Peninsula Affairs; Director of the Office of Pakistan, Afghanistan, and Bangladesh Affairs; and as Director of the Office of Regional Affairs in the Near East Bureau."

The Revolution Spreads to Bahrain - Home of U.S. 5th Fleet | Rebel News - Dissident News and Analysis


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> *Another Zionist Jew backing Chaos in Yemen*
> 
> "*The U.S. Ambassador to Yemen*, where there have been strong pro-democracy protests, is another Zionist Jew, *Gerald Feierstein*.  Yemen is a nation where the Israeli Mossad has long run a false-flag terror operation known as Al Qaida in the Arabian Peninsula.  Feierstein has served as Principal Deputy Assistant Coordinator and Deputy Assistant Coordinator for Programs in the Office of the Coordinator for Counterterrorism from 2006-2008. He also served as Desk Officer for Nepal, Pakistan, and Egypt; Deputy Director in the Office of Arabian Peninsula Affairs; Director of the Office of Pakistan, Afghanistan, and Bangladesh Affairs; and as Director of the Office of Regional Affairs in the Near East Bureau."
> 
> The Revolution Spreads to Bahrain - Home of U.S. 5th Fleet | Rebel News - Dissident News and Analysis



Idiot.


----------



## Sunni Man

Seems kind of strange that almost every ME Muslim country has an U.S. Ambassador that is a Zionist Jew and has duel Israeli citizenship?


----------



## Intense

Sunni Man said:


> Seems kind of strange that almost every ME Muslim country has an U.S. Ambassador that is a Zionist Jew and has duel Israeli citizenship?



Maybe that is something you need to be taking up with Obama? Don't you think?


----------



## Intense

uronews | February 20, 2011 | 4 likes, 0 dislikes
Thousands of people have camped out overnight in Bahrain's Pearl Square after the leadership ordered the army and then riot police to withdraw yesterday. Many protesters began early on Sunday morning, calling on the King and his inner circle to leave immediately. Bahrain's opposition is expected to present its demands to the Gulf State's crown prince today. Those include the release of all political prisoners, resignation of the government and talks on a new constitution.




...
http://www.euronews.net/


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> Seems kind of strange that almost every ME Muslim country has an U.S. Ambassador that is a Zionist Jew and has duel Israeli citizenship?



Lay off the weed, "Sunni", it's clearly making your paranoia worse.


----------



## Sunni Man

Intense said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems kind of strange that almost every ME Muslim country has an U.S. Ambassador that is a Zionist Jew and has duel Israeli citizenship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that is something you need to be taking up with Obama? Don't you think?
Click to expand...


It's been this way during several administrations.

Having duel citizenship Israeli Jews for U.S. Ambassadors would seem to pose a conflict of interest and divided loyalty.  

But, I am sure makes perfect sense to our Z.O.G. government.


----------



## Intense

Sunni Man said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems kind of strange that almost every ME Muslim country has an U.S. Ambassador that is a Zionist Jew and has duel Israeli citizenship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that is something you need to be taking up with Obama? Don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been this way during several administrations.
> 
> Having duel citizenship Israeli Jews for U.S. Ambassadors would seem to pose a conflict of interest and divided loyalty.
> 
> But, I am sure makes perfect sense to our Z.O.G. government.
Click to expand...


Again, if you want to make a difference, rather than just Parrot your fears, there are more appropriate Venues.  If you are just trying to divert the Thread, you are right on target.


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> Lay off the weed, "Sunni", it's clearly making your paranoia worse.



LOL, ain't done that since my bell bottom pants and long hair "hippy" days.


----------



## Ropey

Intense said:


> uronews | February 20, 2011 | 4 likes, 0 dislikes
> Thousands of people have camped out overnight in Bahrain's Pearl Square after the leadership ordered the army and then riot police to withdraw yesterday. Many protesters began early on Sunday morning, calling on the King and his inner circle to leave immediately. Bahrain's opposition is expected to present its demands to the Gulf State's crown prince today. Those include the release of all political prisoners, resignation of the government and talks on a new constitution.
> 
> ...
> International news | euronews, latest international news
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRs93dt5beQ&feature=player_embedded



Clearly the fight between Sunni Leadership and Shia Leadership is the issue. The people are more in between these two groups attempting to gain control or keep control of the arena.


----------



## Intense

I applaud the effort to stay Non-Violent and remain Positive and Optimistic. It is Their best Hope.


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> José;3342342 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging a whole mass popular movement/protest by the t-shirt used by one of the protesters. Now that's a new low!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture of a Marxist is not a good icon for a freedom movement. Maybe Martin Luther King Jr.. I haven't heard of to many good marxist revolutionaries
Click to expand...


Che has become a universal symbol of revolution - despite his politics.
But your demonstrable lack of ability to apply context or nuance means that you won't understand this.
You only manage to see things as black or white....or (code)pink.


----------



## idb

Sunni Man said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The zionist jews do everything they can to drive a wedge between Sunni and Shia muslims.
> 
> It's the old divide and conquer from the colonial era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo...the only reason that the Sunnis and Shia fight is because of the Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Currently, it is instigated and used by the U.S. and Israel to divide muslims in order to weaken them and keep them from uniting.
> 
> But, is historically a tactic used by the British and other European powers during the colonial period.
Click to expand...


Maybe that's true, but they have always been at each other's throats so, even if they were left alone you can be sure that the conflict would continue.


----------



## idb

Sunni Man said:


> *Here is the Truth about Bahrain*
> 
> The U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain is J. Adam Ereli, an Israeli national who I have written about in previous articles.  Ambassador Ereli fled to Washington in January 2011 as the pro-democracy protests rocked Tunisia and Egypt.  Ereli knew that Bahrain was ripe for a popular revolution and he decided to retreat to the United States.  It is difficult to imagine that the police crackdown on the peaceful and sleeping pro-democracy protestors was not approved by the U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain.  Attacking peaceful people while they sleep in the middle of the night is a cowardly police action typical of the Israeli military.  It will come as no surprise to find that the U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain is actually an Israeli whose father was a Zionist terrorist in the Haganah.  A democratic government in Bahrain would threaten the U.S. military presence in Bahrain and jeopardize the Zionist hegemonic plans for the region.
> 
> The Revolution Spreads to Bahrain - Home of U.S. 5th Fleet | Rebel News - Dissident News and Analysis



Do you people not think for yourselves?
Why is every atrocity committed by Muslim on Muslim the fault of someone else (American/Western/Zionist/Imperialist/etc etc etc...)?


----------



## California Girl

idb said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is the Truth about Bahrain*
> 
> The U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain is J. Adam Ereli, an Israeli national who I have written about in previous articles.  Ambassador Ereli fled to Washington in January 2011 as the pro-democracy protests rocked Tunisia and Egypt.  Ereli knew that Bahrain was ripe for a popular revolution and he decided to retreat to the United States.  It is difficult to imagine that the police crackdown on the peaceful and sleeping pro-democracy protestors was not approved by the U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain.  Attacking peaceful people while they sleep in the middle of the night is a cowardly police action typical of the Israeli military.  It will come as no surprise to find that the U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain is actually an Israeli whose father was a Zionist terrorist in the Haganah.  A democratic government in Bahrain would threaten the U.S. military presence in Bahrain and jeopardize the Zionist hegemonic plans for the region.
> 
> The Revolution Spreads to Bahrain - Home of U.S. 5th Fleet | Rebel News - Dissident News and Analysis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you people not think for yourselves?
> Why is every atrocity committed by Muslim on Muslim the fault of someone else (American/Western/Zionist/Imperialist/etc etc etc...)?
Click to expand...


Because he has the IQ of the average inanimate object, even houseplants are smarter. I'm sure he's not American... I can't believe any American could be that stupid.


----------



## idb

Sunni Man said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also care about the Palestinians.... and about the Israelis.... It's not a question of either/or..... intelligent people are capable of caring about both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miss double standards , how can you care about the murderer (islrael) and the victim (Palestinians) at the same time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple.
> 
> CG has been brain washed like all Americans by our Zionist controlled media.
> 
> That Israel is basically our 51st state and must be defended at all costs.
> 
> And that the evil Palestinians are sub human muslims that need to be caged up like animals in a prison called Gaza.
Click to expand...


America, at the governmental level, certainly has a lot to answer for in their uncritical support for Israel.
That, combined with their support of Arab despots over the people and Israel's arrogance is what will bite Israel in the backside in the end.


----------



## Ropey

idb said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> miss double standards , how can you care about the murderer (islrael) and the victim (Palestinians) at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> Simple.
> 
> CG has been brain washed like all Americans by our Zionist controlled media.
> 
> That Israel is basically our 51st state and must be defended at all costs.
> 
> And that the evil Palestinians are sub human muslims that need to be caged up like animals in a prison called Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America, at the governmental level, certainly has a lot to answer for in their uncritical support for Israel.
> That, combined with their support of Arab despots over the people and Israel's arrogance is what will bite Israel in the backside in the end.
Click to expand...


Time will tell if you are correct but I agree with your premise that the road is a rocky one for more reasons than you state though.

It will not be that long until the issue is resolved one way or the other for at this point in time the status quo is unsustainable for both peoples. 

I don't believe either Israel or the Arabs are on the correct path for peace. It is not a process that is needed. 

It is that both need to sit down without intermediaries and deal with the issues.

Too many cooks has been a thorn on both sides.


----------



## idb

Ropey said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple.
> 
> CG has been brain washed like all Americans by our Zionist controlled media.
> 
> That Israel is basically our 51st state and must be defended at all costs.
> 
> And that the evil Palestinians are sub human muslims that need to be caged up like animals in a prison called Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America, at the governmental level, certainly has a lot to answer for in their uncritical support for Israel.
> That, combined with their support of Arab despots over the people and Israel's arrogance is what will bite Israel in the backside in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time will tell if you are correct but I agree with your premise that the road is a rocky one for more reasons than you state though.
> 
> It will not be that long until the issue is resolved one way or the other for at this point in time the status quo is unsustainable for both peoples.
> 
> I don't believe either Israel or the Arabs are on the correct path for peace. It is not a process that is needed.
> 
> It is that both need to sit down without intermediaries and deal with the issues.
> 
> Too many cooks has been a thorn on both sides.
Click to expand...


I know I simplified it but I would have thought that a country in Israel's position would have thought it was in their best interest to make friends with their neighbours, not enemies.
The USA, instead of simply supporting the dictators of Arab nations, might have been advised to put some effort into impressing the citizens as well.


----------



## Ropey

idb said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> America, at the governmental level, certainly has a lot to answer for in their uncritical support for Israel.
> That, combined with their support of Arab despots over the people and Israel's arrogance is what will bite Israel in the backside in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time will tell if you are correct but I agree with your premise that the road is a rocky one for more reasons than you state though.
> 
> It will not be that long until the issue is resolved one way or the other for at this point in time the status quo is unsustainable for both peoples.
> 
> I don't believe either Israel or the Arabs are on the correct path for peace. It is not a process that is needed.
> 
> It is that both need to sit down without intermediaries and deal with the issues.
> 
> Too many cooks has been a thorn on both sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I simplified it but I would have thought that a country in Israel's position would have thought it was in their best interest to make friends with their neighbours, not enemies.
> 
> The USA, instead of simply supporting the dictators of Arab nations, might have been advised to put some effort into impressing the citizens as well.
Click to expand...


As I said, too many cooks. We attempt to discuss the broth. *We have not seen it cooked though. We have been told of the ingredients and shown some of the results.*

But this thread is about Bahrain.



bareed said:


> People killed in Bahrain by Security Forces and terror by military.
> 
> Protesters was sleeping when Security forces attacks.
> 
> I can't post pics and links, please help us....


----------



## mudwhistle

California Girl said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is the Truth about Bahrain*
> 
> The U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain is J. Adam Ereli, an Israeli national who I have written about in previous articles.  Ambassador Ereli fled to Washington in January 2011 as the pro-democracy protests rocked Tunisia and Egypt.  Ereli knew that Bahrain was ripe for a popular revolution and he decided to retreat to the United States.  It is difficult to imagine that the police crackdown on the peaceful and sleeping pro-democracy protestors was not approved by the U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain.  Attacking peaceful people while they sleep in the middle of the night is a cowardly police action typical of the Israeli military.  It will come as no surprise to find that the U.S. Ambassador to Bahrain is actually an Israeli whose father was a Zionist terrorist in the Haganah.  A democratic government in Bahrain would threaten the U.S. military presence in Bahrain and jeopardize the Zionist hegemonic plans for the region.
> 
> The Revolution Spreads to Bahrain - Home of U.S. 5th Fleet | Rebel News - Dissident News and Analysis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you people not think for yourselves?
> Why is every atrocity committed by Muslim on Muslim the fault of someone else (American/Western/Zionist/Imperialist/etc etc etc...)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he has the IQ of the average inanimate object, even houseplants are smarter. I'm sure he's not American... I can't believe any American could be that stupid.
Click to expand...


Yup. 

Fucken stupid.

Here's some other ways of calling someone stupid.

About as sharp as a marble.
A few clowns short of a circus.
Not the brightest bulb on the Christmas Tree.
A few fries short of a Happy Meal.
I wish I had a blueprint for his brain; I'm trying to build an idiot.
An experiment in Artificial Stupidity.
He only has one oar in the water.
A few beers short of a six-pack.
Dumber than a box of hair.
A few peas short of a casserole.
Doesn't have all her cornflakes in one box.
One Fruit Loop shy of a full bowl.
One taco short of a combination plate.
A few feathers short of a whole duck.
All foam, no beer.
The cheese slid off her cracker.
Body by Fisher, brains by Mattel.
Couldn't pour water out of a boot with instructions on the heel.
He fell out of the Stupid tree and hit every branch on the way down.
An intellect rivaled only by garden tools.
As smart as bait.
Chimney's clogged.
Doesn't have all his dogs on one leash.
Elevator doesn't go all the way to the top floor.
Forgot to pay her brain bill.*

*link


----------



## idb

I was listening to a podcast in the weekend that mentioned the large number of non-Bahrainis in the armed forces there - in fact it stated that the bulk of them were foreign nationals.
The protestors will be relying on a certain amount of empathy from the armed forces and if they don't have a shared nationality that must be a concern to them.


----------



## Sunni Man

*U.S. troops won't be eager to leave the good life in Bahrain's opulent villas*

"You drive through a long desert road, pass a huge bridge and then, as if out of nowhere, a city with green gardens appears, with paved streets lined with villas and palm trees." That's the way in which a U.S. soldier described Bahrain in a letter to his parents.

Pamphlets published by the U.S. Navy go into great detail as to the favors awaiting those serving in Bahrain. You can rent, for a reasonable price, one of many wonderful villas, equipped with either open-air or indoor swimming pools, squash and tennis courts, bowling lanes, hot tubs and saunas.

There's also one of the finest education systems in the Arab world. And if that's not enough, the U.S. government pays a risk-factor bonus worth $150 a-month, along with such perks as "morale and adaptation" vacations to Europe or Thailand, servants, and special bonuses for remote service.
*Reduced, You can't post entire article. 2-3 paragraphs and link the rest-Meister*

U.S. troops won't be eager to leave the good life in Bahrain's opulent villas - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News


----------



## California Girl

I see the intellectually challenged still struggle with very simple things like copyright rules of the board. Scummy man perhaps thinks western copyright laws are not applicable to Muslims. Fucking idiot.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sunni Man said:


> *U.S. troops won't be eager to leave the good life in Bahrain's opulent villas*
> 
> "You drive through a long desert road, pass a huge bridge and then, as if out of nowhere, a city with green gardens appears, with paved streets lined with villas and palm trees." That's the way in which a U.S. soldier described Bahrain in a letter to his parents.
> 
> Pamphlets published by the U.S. Navy go into great detail as to the favors awaiting those serving in Bahrain. You can rent, for a reasonable price, one of many wonderful villas, equipped with either open-air or indoor swimming pools, squash and tennis courts, bowling lanes, hot tubs and saunas.
> 
> There's also one of the finest education systems in the Arab world. And if that's not enough, the U.S. government pays a risk-factor bonus worth $150 a-month, along with such perks as "morale and adaptation" vacations to Europe or Thailand, servants, and special bonuses for remote service.
> *Reduced, You can't post entire article. 2-3 paragraphs and link the rest-Meister*
> 
> U.S. troops won't be eager to leave the good life in Bahrain's opulent villas - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News



Damn.......I can see why they're protesting.


----------



## mudwhistle

California Girl said:


> I see the intellectually challenged still struggle with very simple things like copyright rules of the board. Scummy man perhaps thinks western copyright laws are not applicable to Muslims. Fucking idiot.



Yes, I'm stupid and you're smart.

Happy Now???


----------



## mudwhistle

Maybe if the US leaves the radicals can turn the place into a shithole like Lebanon.


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> I see the intellectually challenged still struggle with very simple things like copyright rules of the board. Scummy man perhaps thinks western copyright laws are not applicable to Muslims. Fucking idiot.


Why so much vitriol CG ??


----------



## mudwhistle

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the intellectually challenged still struggle with very simple things like copyright rules of the board. Scummy man perhaps thinks western copyright laws are not applicable to Muslims. Fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Why so much vitriol CG ??
Click to expand...


She hates rejection.

What's worse is she keeps digging that hole she's in deeper and deeper.


----------



## Intense

Admiral Mike Mullen, chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, will visit Saudi Arabia, Qatar, United Arab Emirates and Kuwait. He will also stop in Djibouti, where demonstrators inspired by revolts that toppled leaders in Egypt and Tunisia have clashed with riot police.

"Though this trip was planned well before the recent unrest in the region, the chairman will be interested to gain the perspectives of leaders here about these protest movements," said spokesman Capt. John Kirby.

Mullen, he added, will also "make clear his desire to see that peaceful protest be allowed to continue without threats or violence from any quarter and that restraint is shown by all sides in these disputes."

No further details on the trip were provided.

Mullen's itinerary did not include Bahrain, a cornerstone of U.S. military power in the Gulf and the site of deadly clashes between anti-government protesters and security forces last week. The United States regards Bahrain, home to the U.S. Navy's Fifth Fleet, as a bulwark against Shi'ite power Iran across the Gulf. (Reporting by Phil Stewart; editing by Todd Eastham)

U.S. military chief visits Gulf, to urge restraint | News by Country | Reuters


----------



## bareed

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrL-8EwhdRA"]Protesters in London support Bahrain uprising[/ame]


----------



## bareed

bareed said:


> We heard that there are American intends to protest opposite to White House.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GjZfTK4_GU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GjZfTK4_GU[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

mudwhistle said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the intellectually challenged still struggle with very simple things like copyright rules of the board. Scummy man perhaps thinks western copyright laws are not applicable to Muslims. Fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm stupid and you're smart.
> 
> Happy Now???
Click to expand...


This may come as a shock to you but my posts are not always about you..... Get over yourself. I was referring to "Sunni". He pasted a whole article.


----------



## California Girl

bareed said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> We heard that there are American intends to protest opposite to White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GjZfTK4_GU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GjZfTK4_GU[/ame]
Click to expand...


That's cool. Are you in favor of the US speaking out on what's happening in Bahrain?


----------



## Intense

Bahrain&#8217;s trade unions have called off a national strike, urging all workers in the public and private sectors to return to work today (February 21).

The General Federation of Bahrain Trade Unions (GFBTU) had spearheaded the strike called for yesterday, but later cancelled it - saying its demands were met.

It held an urgent meeting at its premises in Adliya, where members decided not to go on with their plans for a strike.

The federation had announced on Saturday that several trade unions under its umbrella would go on a strike in light of recent events.

"We decided to call off the plan to continue this nationwide strike as our demands were fulfilled by authorities," said GFBTU secretary-general Salman Mahfoodh.

Demands included tanks to be removed from the streets and people allowed to protest freely.

The strike proposal was mooted by unionists after violent escalations at Pearl Roundabout that resulted in fatalities last week.

Mahfoodh said they received overwhelming response yesterday from union leaders in the private and public sectors.

"We saw several teachers, lawyers and municipality workers backing the national strike," he said. "They attended the protest at Pearl Roundabout and gave speeches.

"I urge all employers to be considerate with their employees, who have participated in these protests since last week. They are expressing their opinion and should not be dismissed from their jobs or face any disciplinary action."

Mahfoodh said GFBTU was not diverting from labour issues to political ones by supporting the protesters, as some of the demands were social and economic in nature.

Bahrain trade unions call off strike


----------



## California Girl

Intense said:


> Bahrains trade unions have called off a national strike, urging all workers in the public and private sectors to return to work today (February 21).
> 
> The General Federation of Bahrain Trade Unions (GFBTU) had spearheaded the strike called for yesterday, but later cancelled it - saying its demands were met.
> 
> It held an urgent meeting at its premises in Adliya, where members decided not to go on with their plans for a strike.
> 
> The federation had announced on Saturday that several trade unions under its umbrella would go on a strike in light of recent events.
> 
> "We decided to call off the plan to continue this nationwide strike as our demands were fulfilled by authorities," said GFBTU secretary-general Salman Mahfoodh.
> 
> Demands included tanks to be removed from the streets and people allowed to protest freely.
> 
> The strike proposal was mooted by unionists after violent escalations at Pearl Roundabout that resulted in fatalities last week.
> 
> Mahfoodh said they received overwhelming response yesterday from union leaders in the private and public sectors.
> 
> "We saw several teachers, lawyers and municipality workers backing the national strike," he said. "They attended the protest at Pearl Roundabout and gave speeches.
> 
> "I urge all employers to be considerate with their employees, who have participated in these protests since last week. They are expressing their opinion and should not be dismissed from their jobs or face any disciplinary action."
> 
> Mahfoodh said GFBTU was not diverting from labour issues to political ones by supporting the protesters, as some of the demands were social and economic in nature.
> 
> Bahrain trade unions call off strike



My impression is that things are calming down now that their government is behaving in a more reasonable way. That's great. Let's hope that they can negotiate a way forward that delivers what changes the people of Bahrain want.

The UK Prime Minister has, today, arrived in Egypt - apparently, to assist in a road map to democracy. Let's hope that goes well and the MB are kept on a leash.


----------



## Sunni Man

No wonder Bahrain is having troubles. 

Their Ambassador to the U.S. is a Jewish woman.

The government has basically let the fox into the hen house.

"Houda Ezra Ebrahim Nonoo (also Hoda Nono; Arabic: &#1607;&#1583;&#1609; &#1593;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575; &#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1608;*) is the Bahraini Ambassador to the United States. She was appointed to the position by decree of Foreign Affairs Minister Khaled Ben Ahmad Al-Khalifa. Nounou is the first Jewish person, and third woman, to be appointed ambassador of Bahrain."

Houda Nonoo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Intense

Sunni Man said:


> No wonder Bahrain is having troubles.
> 
> Their Ambassador to the U.S. is a Jewish woman.
> 
> The government has basically let the fox into the hen house.
> 
> "Houda Ezra Ebrahim Nonoo (also Hoda Nono; Arabic: &#1607;&#1583;&#1609; &#1593;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575; &#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1608;*) is the Bahraini Ambassador to the United States. She was appointed to the position by decree of Foreign Affairs Minister Khaled Ben Ahmad Al-Khalifa. Nounou is the first Jewish person, and third woman, to be appointed ambassador of Bahrain."
> 
> Houda Nonoo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Wow, An Arabic Sovereign Nation chose a Jewish Woman as Their Ambassador to The US. Pretty Remarkable.


----------



## Sunni Man

It get's even more pathetic.

*King of Bahrain Appoints Jewish Woman to Parliament*

"The new Jewish member of the house, Nancy Khadhori, will replace a prior Jewish member, Huda Nono, who left to become Bahrain&#8217;s first female Jewish Ambassador to the United States.

Prior to Nono&#8217;s tenure in the parliament, the seat was filled by her cousin Ibrahim, who served in the chamber for four years."

King of Bahrain Appoints Jewish Woman to Parliament - Defense/Middle East - Israel News - Israel National News


----------



## Intense

Sunni Man said:


> It get's even more pathetic.
> 
> *King of Bahrain Appoints Jewish Woman to Parliament*
> 
> "The new Jewish member of the house, Nancy Khadhori, will replace a prior Jewish member, Huda Nono, who left to become Bahrains first female Jewish Ambassador to the United States.
> 
> Prior to Nonos tenure in the parliament, the seat was filled by her cousin Ibrahim, who served in the chamber for four years."
> 
> King of Bahrain Appoints Jewish Woman to Parliament - Defense/Middle East - Israel News - Israel National News



Hmmm.....


----------



## Sunni Man

Having zionist Jews with ties to Israel participate in your nations government is just asking for problems.


----------



## Intense

Sunni Man said:


> Having zionist Jews with ties to Israel participate in your nations government is just asking for problems.



Isn't it the business of Each Nation to Choose whomever it wills? What was the reasoning for the Appointment? What were the reasons against the Appointment? What are Her Qualifications? What do you find detrimental? Is this about what is best for the Nation, or is it about Genetic Cleansing? I'm impressed that Bahrain was willing to step outside of the Norm here, at least on the surface.


----------



## California Girl

Intense said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having zionist Jews with ties to Israel participate in your nations government is just asking for problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it the business of Each Nation to Choose whomever it wills? What was the reasoning for the Appointment? What were the reasons against the Appointment? What are Her Qualifications? What do you find detrimental? Is this about what is best for the Nation, or is it about Genetic Cleansing? I'm impressed that Bahrain was willing to step outside of the Norm here, at least on the surface.
Click to expand...


There's a pattern emerging here.... all Jews are zionist Jews according to "Sunni". Me thinks he has 'issues' with Jewish people generally. Just sayin'.


----------



## Intense

California Girl said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having zionist Jews with ties to Israel participate in your nations government is just asking for problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it the business of Each Nation to Choose whomever it wills? What was the reasoning for the Appointment? What were the reasons against the Appointment? What are Her Qualifications? What do you find detrimental? Is this about what is best for the Nation, or is it about Genetic Cleansing? I'm impressed that Bahrain was willing to step outside of the Norm here, at least on the surface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a pattern emerging here.... all Jews are zionist Jews according to "Sunni". Me thinks he has 'issues' with Jewish people generally. Just sayin'.
Click to expand...


OMG!!!


----------



## Sunni Man

I have nothing against jewish people in general.

They are a very clever and industrious people with a creative sense of humor.

And Judaism is a beautiful and wonderful religion.

I only have a problem with zionist jews who support the terrorist state of Israel.


----------



## Intense

I support a coexistence between a Peaceful Israel and Peaceful Palestine.


----------



## Sunni Man

Once the Zionist Jews are driven from power.

I support a unified Palestinian nation.

Where Christians, Jews, and Muslims, can live in peace and security.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sunni Man said:


> Having zionist Jews with ties to Israel participate in your nations government is just asking for problems.



It's that type of mindset that keeps this hatred going.

Maybe the people of Bahrain want to go beyond the old bigotry and prejudices. 

Maybe they want everyone in their country to have a voice.

The problem I keep seeing is Muslims have there religion and they tell everyone it's the only religion. Everyone else is unclean or unworthy. If you don't like it they ostracize you. Their religion rules their lives, tells them who they can associate with, tells them women are possessions like a camel or a goat, tells them they can lie to non-believers to attain their goals.

 I've trained Muslims and sat down to meals with them. They can be very gracious and warm. But get on their bad side. Well, let's just say they know how to hold a grudge. They'll give you the shirt off their backs, but they will hate you to the ends of the Earth if you cross them.


----------



## moonlite0220

Bahraini Victims

*Edited-Warning!!!-Extremely Graphic Pictures!!!*

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...74336616_100000675352905_518327_2019589_n.jpg

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...13510316_100001253966056_400835_4808560_n.jpg

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...15903664_100001600397940_257563_7740694_n.jpg

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...949236984_100001600397940_257567_289970_n.jpg


----------



## DiveCon

Intense said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder Bahrain is having troubles.
> 
> Their Ambassador to the U.S. is a Jewish woman.
> 
> The government has basically let the fox into the hen house.
> 
> "Houda Ezra Ebrahim Nonoo (also Hoda Nono; Arabic: &#1607;&#1583;&#1609; &#1593;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575; &#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1608;*) is the Bahraini Ambassador to the United States. She was appointed to the position by decree of Foreign Affairs Minister Khaled Ben Ahmad Al-Khalifa. Nounou is the first Jewish person, and third woman, to be appointed ambassador of Bahrain."
> 
> Houda Nonoo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, An Arabic Sovereign Nation chose a Jewish Woman as Their Ambassador to The US. Pretty Remarkable.
Click to expand...

yeah, isnt it always those DAMNNNN JOOOOOS that cause all the problems?

well, for pathetic idiots it seems to be


----------



## DiveCon

Sunni Man said:


> I have nothing against jewish people in general.
> 
> They are a very clever and industrious people with a creative sense of humor.
> 
> And Judaism is a beautiful and wonderful religion.
> 
> I only have a problem with zionist jews who support the terrorist state of Israel.


yes, we know, you just hate the "zionist jews"

then every Jew you find you call them "zionists"

see the pattern YET everyone?


----------



## mudwhistle

DiveCon said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing against jewish people in general.
> 
> They are a very clever and industrious people with a creative sense of humor.
> 
> And Judaism is a beautiful and wonderful religion.
> 
> I only have a problem with zionist jews who support the terrorist state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, we know, you just hate the "zionist jews"
> 
> then every Jew you find you call them "zionists"
> 
> see the pattern YET everyone?
Click to expand...


Well, at least he didn't call them Monkeys.


----------



## bareed

Today Morning - Teachers Strikes


----------



## bareed

20 Feb, 2011 - night


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wos-dDxpJlQ"]Power to the people.[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man

Funny that Ropey is all for the protesters in Egypt, Bahrain, Libya, Tunisia, and other countries.

But yet, supports keeping the Palestinian people in his beloved Israel.

Locked up, starved, tortured, and killed if they protest their treatment by Israel and the IDF.


----------



## DiveCon

Sunni Man said:


> Funny that Ropey is all for the protesters in Egypt, Bahrain, Libya, Tunisia, and other countries.
> 
> But yet, supports keeping the Palestinian people in his beloved Israel.
> 
> Locked up, starved, tortured, and killed if they protest their treatment by Israel and the IDF.


that is a lie


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> I have nothing against jewish people in general.
> 
> They are a very clever and industrious people with a creative sense of humor.
> 
> And Judaism is a beautiful and wonderful religion.
> 
> I only have a problem with zionist jews who support the terrorist state of Israel.



But you wanted the world's Jews removed from society and placed on an island and held there by force of arms.



Sunni Man said:


> I am not anti-semitic at all.
> 
> And actually worry that people will finally get fed up with the Jews and cause them harm.
> 
> History has shown this to be the case over and over;
> 
> as Jews have been killed and driven out of countless countries throughout history.
> *
> My solution to the Jewish problem.
> 
> Would be to round them up world wide and find and island to quarantine them on.*
> 
> There are several islands in the world that could easily contain the 13 million Jews that currently reside in various nations and Israel.
> 
> This way the Jews could build the ultimate Hebrew society they have always dreamed of.
> *
> Several gun boats would patrol the waters around the island to prevent any Jews from trying to escape.*
> 
> This way the Jews could be protected from harm; and the world could finally have peace and security.
> 
> Thus a  Win = Win for both Jews and Gentiles



So, waffle much?


----------



## bareed

The man who get bullet in his head before 3 minute.. he get shoot on 18 Feb, 2011 and died on 21 Feb,2011

*Warrning - Disturbing Graphic Photos!!!*

http://samaheejmms.com/mod.php?mod=gallery&modfile=view&imgid=13762

Warrning - Disturbing Graphic: in operation room
http://samaheejmms.com/mod.php?mod=gallery&modfile=view&imgid=13763


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing against jewish people in general.
> 
> They are a very clever and industrious people with a creative sense of humor.
> 
> And Judaism is a beautiful and wonderful religion.
> 
> I only have a problem with zionist jews who support the terrorist state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you wanted the world's Jews removed from society and placed on an island and held there by force of arms.
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not anti-semitic at all.
> 
> And actually worry that people will finally get fed up with the Jews and cause them harm.
> 
> History has shown this to be the case over and over;
> 
> as Jews have been killed and driven out of countless countries throughout history.
> *
> My solution to the Jewish problem.
> 
> Would be to round them up world wide and find and island to quarantine them on.*
> 
> There are several islands in the world that could easily contain the 13 million Jews that currently reside in various nations and Israel.
> 
> This way the Jews could build the ultimate Hebrew society they have always dreamed of.
> *
> Several gun boats would patrol the waters around the island to prevent any Jews from trying to escape.*
> 
> This way the Jews could be protected from harm; and the world could finally have peace and security.
> 
> Thus a  Win = Win for both Jews and Gentiles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, waffle much?
Click to expand...


Sunni-Man is either bi-polar or a fraud...I think the latter. It seems a majority of his post end up including Jews  this thread has nothing to do with Jews Sunni-Man, Get over your obsession, You're embarrassing yourself


----------



## Sunni Man

I only brought up Jews in relation to their being in power positions within the Bahrain government during the protests.

Ropey is the one who is trying to derail the thread as usual with of topic subjects and attacks on the Sunni Man.


----------



## DiveCon

Sunni Man said:


> I only brought up Jews in relation to their being in power positions within the Bahrain government during the protests.
> 
> Ropey is the one who is trying to derail the thread as usual with of topic subjects and attacks on the Sunni Man.


ropey only responded to your delusional BS


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sunni Man said:


> I only brought up Jews in relation to their being in power positions within the Bahrain government during the protests.
> 
> Ropey is the one who is trying to derail the thread as usual with of topic subjects and attacks on the Sunni Man.



You know exactly what will happen to Israel, if they do not control access to Gaza.


----------



## Sunni Man

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only brought up Jews in relation to their being in power positions within the Bahrain government during the protests.
> 
> Ropey is the one who is trying to derail the thread as usual with of topic subjects and attacks on the Sunni Man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know exactly what will happen to Israel, if they do not control access to Gaza.
Click to expand...

Not really??


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sunni Man said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only brought up Jews in relation to their being in power positions within the Bahrain government during the protests.
> 
> Ropey is the one who is trying to derail the thread as usual with of topic subjects and attacks on the Sunni Man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know exactly what will happen to Israel, if they do not control access to Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really??
Click to expand...


Are you a muslim? If you are do not play stupid wth me.


----------



## High_Gravity

> It's known as the "river to the people."
> 
> Bahrain protesters took back Pearl Square. What next? US faces difficult situation in Bahrain, home to US Fifth Fleet Bahrain cracks down hard, breaking from Egypt's model The longstanding social contract among many countries in the Persian Gulf is simple: the ruling monarchy offers free housing, health care, education, food subsidies, and a government job for life. In return, the people defer to a system of tribal autocracy that gives little or no political representation to the masses.
> 
> In short, lucre begets loyalty, and vice-versa.
> 
> But the current protests in Bahrain indicate that, in the eyes of much of the population, King Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa has failed to keep his side of the unwritten social contract that binds the Gulf Cooperation Council's six sheikhdoms of Bahrain, Kuwait, Oman, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, and the United Arab Emirates.
> 
> 
> Today, the "river to the people" is no longer flowing to all segments of society, with powerful consequences for the region. An estimated 10,000 Shiite protesters packed into Pearl Square in the capital Monday, continuing a week of deadly protests calling for democratic reforms from the Al Khalifa ruling family, who have ruled the Arab world&#8217;s smallest nation for more than two centuries. Neighboring Saudi Arabia has called for calm, even as its own Shiite population appears restless.
> 
> Indeed, the cause of the ongoing unrest in Bahrain goes beyond the narrow sectarian prism of Sunni versus Shiite through which politics in the Persian Gulf is generally refracted. Although the Shiite protesters demanding constitutional reform were beaten and killed on the streets of their capital by Sunni hands wielding clubs and guns, the reason was not religious.



How a broken social contract sparked Bahrain protests - CSMonitor.com


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bahrain unrest latest Mideast crisis to alarm US - Yahoo! News
> 
> [_B]The White House expressed the administration's "strong displeasure" [/B]and alarm at developments in Bahrain, the tiny Persian Gulf kingdom that is home to the sprawling U.S. Navy base that would be the headquarters for any future American conflict with Iran.
> _
> 
> So, in fact, Obama has not remained silent.... and moonlite should get her news from a less biased, more accurate source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are worried about your U.S Navy base. you dont care about peoples lives.
> your hypocrisy speeches are useless. what your country has done in Iraq and Afghanistan made it lose its credibility in the arab world.
Click to expand...


The funny thing about all this is the only person I see ranting on and on about the US Navy Base in Bahrain is your stupid ass.


----------



## Intense

THOUSANDS of supporters of Bahrain's Shi'ite-led opposition today began an anti-regime demonstration organisers expect to be the largest since protests broke out last week. 
"The march of loyalty to martyrs" read a large banner carried at the front of the demonstration, which was heading from Manama's Bahrain Mall to Pearl Square in the city centre, focal point of anti-government protests since February 14.

The banner carried photographs of seven "martyrs" killed by security forces, the last of whom succumbed to his wounds yesterday and was buried earlier today.

"The people want the fall of the regime," they chanted in unison, as they waved red-and-white Bahraini flags.

Women in black veils chanted slogans against Bahrain monarch Hamad bin Issa al-Khalifa.

"May your hands be paralysed, Hamad," they shouted.



Read more: Bahrain opposition marches against govt | News.com.au


----------



## Intense

MANAMA: Bahrainis turned out in their tens of thousands last night to back calls for national unity and reform. One report suggested as many as 300,000 people took part in the massive rally at the Al Fateh Mosque (Grand Mosque), Juffair, with traffic queues stretching out of the capital.

The event, organised by the National Unity Gathering and aired live on Bahrain TV, brought together Bahrainis from different sects.

National Unity Gathering spokesman Dr Abdullatif Al Mahmood urged the crowd not to let anyone with evil intentions against the nation to succeed. 

He stressed the legality of the ruling system and stability and security of the country. 

Dr Al Mahmood expressed deep regret at the loss of lives and called for an investigation to reveal and hold to account those responsible. He also called for the release of prisoners of conscience.

He said the reforms project started 10 years ago is the beginning of change and it must continue. 

He called on all citizens, particularly the youth, to restore calm and start a comprehensive national dialogue involving all national groups, sects and segments. 

"Any national demand cannot be ratified or answered without it being agreed upon by all community parties," he said.

Dr Al Mahmood also urged the people to beware of TV channels that promoted sedition and hatred between brothers. 

He urged His Majesty to grant Bahrainis the rights they are seeking and called for rights approved in the constitution to be implemented. 

Gulf Daily News » Local News » MASSIVE SHOW OF SUPPORT!


----------



## High_Gravity

Bareed are you holding up ok brother?

*Thousands Join Bahrain Protests; King to Free Some Political Prisoners*



> MANAMA, Bahrain -- Marchers chanting "the people want the downfall of the regime" flooded the major thoroughfare leading into Pearl Square today in the biggest protest Bahrain has seen since anti-government demonstrations began 10 days ago.
> 
> Tens of thousands of men walked from the Bahrain mall into the capital's main square, with throngs of women bringing up the rear, carrying flags and banners of seven people killed during the uprising. Protesters continued to demand political concessions from the government, including the removal of the king's uncle, the prime minister.
> 
> Ibrahim Al Hur, an unemployed crane operator, brought his 6-year-old daughter to Pearl Square today "because I want to prove we are peaceful, we don't come to fight, just to ask for our rights -- young, old, men and women."
> 
> Today's turnout was boosted by a loose coalition of seven opposition groups, which urged their members to join the youth-driven protesters encamped in the square.
> 
> The square was bedecked in new banners, including one hanging off an overpass that read: "We've known of people changing regimes, not regimes changing people."
> 
> Although protesters continued to say their demands were not religiously aligned, many continued to complain of Shiite Muslims being discriminated against by the Sunni Muslim minority.
> 
> In an effort to diffuse the protests, King Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa ordered the release of some political prisoners today in another concession to the opposition's demands.
> 
> The king's decree covers several Shiite activists, but it was not clear how many will be freed, a government spokeswoman told The Associated Press. Twenty-five Shiite activists are on trial for allegedly plotting against the Sunni rulers.



Thousands Join Bahrain Protests; King to Free Some Political Prisoners


----------



## High_Gravity

Looks like the US put pressure on the Bahrainis to ease up on the protestors, so eat it moonlite you stupid whore.








> MANAMA, Bahrain &#8212; More than 100,000 protesters poured into the central Pearl Square here on Tuesday in an unbroken stream stretching back for miles along a central highway in the biggest antigovernment demonstration yet in this tiny Persian Gulf kingdom.
> 
> The protesters, mostly members of the Shiite majority, marched along the eastbound side of Sheikh Khalifa Bin Salman Highway in a wide, unbroken column of red and white, the country&#8217;s colors. Men of all ages walked with women and children waving flags and calling for an end to the authoritarian government of King Hamad bin Isa al-Khalifa.
> 
> In a nation of only a half a million citizens, the sheer size of the gathering was astonishing. The protest, organized by the Shiite opposition parties, began in the central Bahrain Mall, two miles from the square and seemed to fill the entire length of the highway between the two points.
> 
> Security forces were nowhere to be seen along the demonstration route. The Ministry of the Interior, which has been regularly providing updates on the situation in the capital via its Twitter feed, issued a terse acknowledgment of the protest: &#8220;Sheikh Khalifa Bin Salman towards Manama is now closed.&#8221;
> 
> The protesters streaming into the square on Tuesday joined thousands of others &#8212; among them teachers, lawyers and engineers &#8212; who have camped out in order to occupy the area after the military pulled out following a deadly crackdown last week. The new arrivals were likely to overflow into the area surrounding the square.
> 
> *With the army removed, and the police withdrawn under intense pressure from the United States, the Shiite opposition has acted as if it were in a position of strength. *
> Since the fall earlier this month of President Hosni Mubarak in Egypt, the Sunni royal family in Bahrain has struggled to hold back a rising popular revolt against their absolute rule.



http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/23/world/middleeast/23bahrain.html?_r=1&hp


----------



## Intense

High_Gravity said:


> Looks like the US put pressure on the Bahrainis to ease up on the protestors, so eat it moonlite you stupid whore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MANAMA, Bahrain  More than 100,000 protesters poured into the central Pearl Square here on Tuesday in an unbroken stream stretching back for miles along a central highway in the biggest antigovernment demonstration yet in this tiny Persian Gulf kingdom.
> 
> The protesters, mostly members of the Shiite majority, marched along the eastbound side of Sheikh Khalifa Bin Salman Highway in a wide, unbroken column of red and white, the countrys colors. Men of all ages walked with women and children waving flags and calling for an end to the authoritarian government of King Hamad bin Isa al-Khalifa.
> 
> In a nation of only a half a million citizens, the sheer size of the gathering was astonishing. The protest, organized by the Shiite opposition parties, began in the central Bahrain Mall, two miles from the square and seemed to fill the entire length of the highway between the two points.
> 
> Security forces were nowhere to be seen along the demonstration route. The Ministry of the Interior, which has been regularly providing updates on the situation in the capital via its Twitter feed, issued a terse acknowledgment of the protest: Sheikh Khalifa Bin Salman towards Manama is now closed.
> 
> The protesters streaming into the square on Tuesday joined thousands of others  among them teachers, lawyers and engineers  who have camped out in order to occupy the area after the military pulled out following a deadly crackdown last week. The new arrivals were likely to overflow into the area surrounding the square.
> 
> *With the army removed, and the police withdrawn under intense pressure from the United States, the Shiite opposition has acted as if it were in a position of strength. *
> Since the fall earlier this month of President Hosni Mubarak in Egypt, the Sunni royal family in Bahrain has struggled to hold back a rising popular revolt against their absolute rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/23/world/middleeast/23bahrain.html?_r=1&hp
Click to expand...


She is not a Whore. Be nice.


----------



## High_Gravity

Intense said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the US put pressure on the Bahrainis to ease up on the protestors, so eat it moonlite you stupid whore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MANAMA, Bahrain  More than 100,000 protesters poured into the central Pearl Square here on Tuesday in an unbroken stream stretching back for miles along a central highway in the biggest antigovernment demonstration yet in this tiny Persian Gulf kingdom.
> 
> The protesters, mostly members of the Shiite majority, marched along the eastbound side of Sheikh Khalifa Bin Salman Highway in a wide, unbroken column of red and white, the countrys colors. Men of all ages walked with women and children waving flags and calling for an end to the authoritarian government of King Hamad bin Isa al-Khalifa.
> 
> In a nation of only a half a million citizens, the sheer size of the gathering was astonishing. The protest, organized by the Shiite opposition parties, began in the central Bahrain Mall, two miles from the square and seemed to fill the entire length of the highway between the two points.
> 
> Security forces were nowhere to be seen along the demonstration route. The Ministry of the Interior, which has been regularly providing updates on the situation in the capital via its Twitter feed, issued a terse acknowledgment of the protest: Sheikh Khalifa Bin Salman towards Manama is now closed.
> 
> The protesters streaming into the square on Tuesday joined thousands of others  among them teachers, lawyers and engineers  who have camped out in order to occupy the area after the military pulled out following a deadly crackdown last week. The new arrivals were likely to overflow into the area surrounding the square.
> 
> *With the army removed, and the police withdrawn under intense pressure from the United States, the Shiite opposition has acted as if it were in a position of strength. *
> Since the fall earlier this month of President Hosni Mubarak in Egypt, the Sunni royal family in Bahrain has struggled to hold back a rising popular revolt against their absolute rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/23/world/middleeast/23bahrain.html?_r=1&hp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is not a Whore. Be nice.
Click to expand...


My bad, whores have more freedoms.


----------



## Intense

High_Gravity said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the US put pressure on the Bahrainis to ease up on the protestors, so eat it moonlite you stupid whore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/23/world/middleeast/23bahrain.html?_r=1&hp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is not a Whore. Be nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bad, whores have more freedoms.
Click to expand...


She is Ethical, just living in a very limited and controlled Society. I'm sure based on how and what she was told, She truly is serving the Higher Good. She has Every Right to Voice, no? 
Her arguments are not all that different than the Left-Right arguments here. In any Culture, the consequence to poor decision making is it's own prison, regardless of which side of the truth, the Law is on. The Law will not protect you from the voices in your own head.  Which leads me to your search for the perfect Woman for you... The one with the most personalities Silly!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Intense said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is not a Whore. Be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bad, whores have more freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is Ethical, just living in a very limited and controlled Society. I'm sure based on how and what she was told, She truly is serving the Higher Good. She has Every Right to Voice, no?
> Her arguments are not all that different than the Left-Right arguments here. In any Culture, the consequence to poor decision making is it's own prison, regardless of which side of the truth, the Law is on. The Law will not protect you from the voices in your own head.  Which leads me to your search for the perfect Woman for you... The one with the most personalities Silly!!!
Click to expand...

except she is accusing other people of being and doing things they do not and she has nothing to back up her accusations


----------



## bareed

The largest march in history of Bahrain under title "Loyalty to Martyrs".

I have video present the march from Pearl Square to Bahrain Mall (Around 3 KM).


March of Loyalty to Martyrs - 22 Feb, 2011


----------



## High_Gravity

Intense said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is not a Whore. Be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bad, whores have more freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is Ethical, just living in a very limited and controlled Society. I'm sure based on how and what she was told, She truly is serving the Higher Good. She has Every Right to Voice, no?
> Her arguments are not all that different than the Left-Right arguments here. In any Culture, the consequence to poor decision making is it's own prison, regardless of which side of the truth, the Law is on. The Law will not protect you from the voices in your own head.  Which leads me to your search for the perfect Woman for you... The one with the most personalities Silly!!!
Click to expand...


She does have every right to voice her opinion, and you are correct she does live in a very controlled society, I have been to Saudi Arabia and they keep their women under lock and key, most of them are not even allowed access to the internet or even a cell phone. My beef with her is she has a seething hatred for Americans and everything she has typed on here about us is wrong, she has an excellent opportunity now to conversate with us and find out what Americans are really like. The Saudis don't let their women near Americans so I doubt she has ever met any, but instead she is squandering this chance and instead chooses to spit out firey hate towards Americans, especially towards the women and blacks.


----------



## High_Gravity

> Manama (CNN) -- Bahrain has released about 25 high-profile political detainees, following an order by the king to free those he described as "prisoners of conscience" and halt proceedings against others, the Bahrain Center for Human Rights said Wednesday.
> 
> Among those released late Tuesday were the prominent blogger and human rights activist Ali Abdulemam, who runs bahrainonline.org; Abdul-Ghani Khanjar, a member of Committee for the Victims of Torture; and Mohammed Saeed, who works with the Bahrain Center for Human Rights.
> 
> In addition, several prominent Shiite clerics were released as was Dr. Abduljalil Al-Sengais, spokesman of the Haq Movement for Civil Liberties and Democracy.
> 
> Nabil Rajab of the Bahrain Center for Human Rights told CNN that the releases bring to about 100 the number of political detainees so far released, but he says an estimated 400 people are still detained on politically-inspired charges.
> 
> King Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa arrived in Saudi Arabia on Wednesday, a day after a crush of protesters covered the streets of his country's capital in anti-regime protests, according to Bahraini state television.
> 
> It was unclear why King Hamad took the trip.



Bahrain releases prisoners as king leaves country on trip - CNN.com


----------



## bareed

The March of loyalty to Martyrs 22-2-2011

http://www.samaheejmms.com/modules/...1/The_March_of_loyalty_to_Martyrs_2222011.wmv


----------



## Intense

DiveCon said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bad, whores have more freedoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is Ethical, just living in a very limited and controlled Society. I'm sure based on how and what she was told, She truly is serving the Higher Good. She has Every Right to Voice, no?
> Her arguments are not all that different than the Left-Right arguments here. In any Culture, the consequence to poor decision making is it's own prison, regardless of which side of the truth, the Law is on. The Law will not protect you from the voices in your own head.  Which leads me to your search for the perfect Woman for you... The one with the most personalities Silly!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except she is accusing other people of being and doing things they do not and she has nothing to back up her accusations
Click to expand...


But We are supposed to know better.


----------



## Intense

High_Gravity said:


> Manama (CNN) -- Bahrain has released about 25 high-profile political detainees, following an order by the king to free those he described as "prisoners of conscience" and halt proceedings against others, the Bahrain Center for Human Rights said Wednesday.
> 
> Among those released late Tuesday were the prominent blogger and human rights activist Ali Abdulemam, who runs bahrainonline.org; Abdul-Ghani Khanjar, a member of Committee for the Victims of Torture; and Mohammed Saeed, who works with the Bahrain Center for Human Rights.
> 
> In addition, several prominent Shiite clerics were released as was Dr. Abduljalil Al-Sengais, spokesman of the Haq Movement for Civil Liberties and Democracy.
> 
> Nabil Rajab of the Bahrain Center for Human Rights told CNN that the releases bring to about 100 the number of political detainees so far released, but he says an estimated 400 people are still detained on politically-inspired charges.
> 
> King Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa arrived in Saudi Arabia on Wednesday, a day after a crush of protesters covered the streets of his country's capital in anti-regime protests, according to Bahraini state television.
> 
> It was unclear why King Hamad took the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahrain releases prisoners as king leaves country on trip - CNN.com
Click to expand...


That is Great to see! Sure beats Libya.


----------



## bareed

The deferent between Supporters and Oppositions: 

*Pro-government rally *































*Anti-government rally*


----------



## idb

bareed said:


> The deferent between Supporters and Oppositions:
> 
> <snip>



I don't see a weapon anywhere...great stuff!


----------



## bareed

idb said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> The deferent between Supporters and Oppositions:
> 
> <snip>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a weapon anywhere...great stuff!
Click to expand...


Peace is our weapon and we hold the street that why you can't see violence weapon...


----------



## Intense

Some great pictures Bareed. Well done!


----------



## bareed

Last week i share pain pics here... and now let me share pleasure today...


*24 Feb, 2011 - Newspaper & Breakfast*


----------



## mudwhistle

I really hope things turn out well, but I seriously doubt it.

If these countries become anti-American theocracies then I'll expect an apology.

If they live peacefully and maintain Democracies like you say, then I will admit it was all worth it.

That's not what the trends show.

Egypt already has radical Muslims re-writing their constitution. I'm sure the press will hide the effects from us out of fear they will look like they were wrong. Only time will tell.

When oil producing states cut off oil sales we'll know, but by then it will be too late.


----------



## California Girl

bareed said:


> Last week i share pain pics here... and now let me share pleasure today...
> 
> 
> *24 Feb, 2011 - Newspaper & Breakfast*



Looks like things are calming down significantly in Bahrain. That's great. Now, I just hope you get a real democracy, with parties to represent the views of ALL Bahrainis, not the ridiculous 'democracy' that Iran purports to have.


----------



## Intense

What we are looking for here is the Triumph of Decency, Justice, and Fair Play, over Tyranny and Injustice, in the Human Spirit.


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> Looks like things are calming down significantly in Bahrain. That's great. Now, I just hope you get a real democracy, with parties to represent the views of ALL Bahrainis, not the ridiculous 'democracy' that Iran purports to have.


Iran's democracy is just as legitimate as any other countries democracy.


----------



## DiveCon

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like things are calming down significantly in Bahrain. That's great. Now, I just hope you get a real democracy, with parties to represent the views of ALL Bahrainis, not the ridiculous 'democracy' that Iran purports to have.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's democracy is just as legitimate as any other countries democracy.
Click to expand...

no, it isnt


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain protests: A point of no return for ruling family  and Obama



> The Bahraini security forces assault on peaceful demonstrators and the unprecedented protests in Pearl Square laid bare any doubts that Bahrain's ruling Al Khalifa family now faces the gravest test of its legitimacy in more than a decade and quite possibly in its reign.
> 
> Middle East could pivot on Bahrain protests In many ways, current developments signal a point of no return. The principal Shiite political bloc has disengaged from parliament, creating broad new constituencies for militancy. The regime has shifted its tactics from violent suppression to conciliatory gestures like the release of political prisoners and attempts at dialogue. But popular fury and cynicism against the ruling family has reached unparalleled levels, sharpening divisions between Sunnis and Shiites.
> 
> 
> The window for reconciliation and dialogue is rapidly closing as the country slides back to the dark shadows of the mid-1990s, when an intifada shook the tiny kingdom for five years. It left scores dead and inflicted lasting damage on the economy.
> 
> The current crisis also tests Americas moral standing in a rapidly changing Middle East. While the Obama administration has made immediate demands on the royal family to halt the violence and preserve remaining channels for reform, there is more to be done.
> 
> A new approach might pursue three objectives. 1) Condemn the crackdown and the regimes mischaracterization of the opposition (which President Obama has done). 2) Urge that King Hamad launch an investigation into the conduct of the security forces and end the recruitment of non-Bahrainis. 3) And most important, take immediate steps to re-empower the Bahraini parliament and alleviate the material grievances that have galvanized the opposition.



Bahrain protests: A point of no return for ruling family


----------



## bareed

The calm before storm...


----------



## Intense

bareed said:


> The calm before storm...



Keep Faith, Show Heart, do not abandon Reason.


----------



## bareed

We are plaining to Civil Disobedience starting from tomorrow Sunday 27 Feb.


(Reuters) - Tens of thousands of mainly Shi'ite Bahrainis gathered in Manama on Friday, declared as a day of mourning by the government, in one of the biggest anti-government protests since unrest erupted 10 days ago.

Thousands stage anti-government protest in Bahrain | Reuters


----------



## Intense

bareed said:


> We are plaining to Civil Disobedience starting from tomorrow Sunday 27 Feb.
> 
> 
> (Reuters) - Tens of thousands of mainly Shi'ite Bahrainis gathered in Manama on Friday, declared as a day of mourning by the government, in one of the biggest anti-government protests since unrest erupted 10 days ago.
> 
> Thousands stage anti-government protest in Bahrain | Reuters



Prayer, Principle, Reason. Humility. God First in All Things. Stay open to Dialog. Study. 

Avalon Project - Ancient Documents : ? - 399


----------



## bareed

Bahrain king dismisses three Cabinet ministers

MANAMA: Bahrain&#8217;s King Hamad bin Isa Al-Khalifa sacked three ministers who &#8220;caused crisis&#8221; after the latest unrest, Al Jazeera television said Friday, quoting an unnamed official source. The Arab satellite channel did not provide further details.

Bahrain king dismisses three Cabinet ministers - Arab News


----------



## Intense

> The marches followed a sermon by a senior Shiite cleric who said that any dialogue between anti-government protesters and the kingdom&#8217;s rulers must lead to clear reforms and changes.
> 
> In the sermon at a Shiite village mosque in the anti-government hotbed of Diraz, Imam Isa Qassim called for talks that are &#8220;clear, comprehensive and productive.&#8221; He said demonstrators want guarantees on what would be accomplished by the talks.
> 
> &#8220;We don&#8217;t want dialogue for the sake of dialogue, we don&#8217;t want dialogue to waste time or to absorb anger,&#8221; Qassim told worshippers. &#8220;We want a meaningful, viable and sustainable process. ... We seek a fundamental change to the current political process based on legitimate demands.&#8221;
> 
> Bahrain&#8217;s Sunni rulers have offered to talk with Shiite opposition groups to try to defuse the showdown, but the opposition has been slow to answer the call.
> 
> The opposition appears split in its aims, with some seeking greater democratic reforms, including the removal of the long-serving prime minister &#8212; the king&#8217;s uncle.
> 
> Others, however, are demanding the ouster of the ruling regime altogether.
> 
> Bahrain king dismisses three Cabinet ministers - Arab News



Do you want to displace the Ruling Class reversing the Roles, becoming the Oppressor, or do you want Fundamental Change. Borrow the concept of Structured Liberty, building on that which is already in place, that does in fact serve Justice, at least that which withstands scrutiny. Be aware of what is in danger of being thrown away, that is of value. Chaos and Anarchy, you want to avoid, you will not be able to control who Martyred, nor to what end. Pray for Guidance and True Reconciliation, think about what is important, that is your starting point.


----------



## mudwhistle

bareed said:


> We are plaining to Civil Disobedience starting from tomorrow Sunday 27 Feb.
> 
> 
> (Reuters) - Tens of thousands of mainly Shi'ite Bahrainis gathered in Manama on Friday, declared as a day of mourning by the government, in one of the biggest anti-government protests since unrest erupted 10 days ago.
> 
> Thousands stage anti-government protest in Bahrain | Reuters



What are you protesting? 

I'm clueless here. Enlighten me.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sunni Man said:


> You can't trust the Shia



Or some of the radical elements in the Shia.

They seem to be the ones blowing themselves up where as Sunnis seem to be less liable to do so.


----------



## DiveCon

mudwhistle said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't trust the Shia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or some of the radical elements in the Shia.
> 
> They seem to be the ones blowing themselves up where as Sunnis seem to be less liable to do so.
Click to expand...

uh, all 19 of the Al Qaeda terrorists on 9/11 were Sunni


----------



## bareed

Civil Disobedience start today 27 Feb, 2011


----------



## Intense

mudwhistle said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are plaining to Civil Disobedience starting from tomorrow Sunday 27 Feb.
> 
> 
> (Reuters) - Tens of thousands of mainly Shi'ite Bahrainis gathered in Manama on Friday, declared as a day of mourning by the government, in one of the biggest anti-government protests since unrest erupted 10 days ago.
> 
> Thousands stage anti-government protest in Bahrain | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you protesting?
> 
> I'm clueless here. Enlighten me.
Click to expand...


I would guess for more Participation and Representation in Government.


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain protests demand political change



> Anti-government protests are continuing in the Persian Gulf kingdom of Bahrain. Demonstrators blockaded the National Assembly, Bahrains rubber-stamp parliament, on Monday. Crowds of thousands are still occupying Pearl Square, the focus for demonstrators in the capital city, Manama.
> 
> Thousands of protesters also gathered on Monday in front of the Interior Ministry, home of Bahrains hated security forces, to demand the release of all political prisoners. A crowd of several hundred also gathered outside the headquarters of the state broadcaster yesterday, voicing their opposition to pro-government bias in its reporting.
> 
> Protesters in Pearl Square and throughout Manama demanded the resignation of the government, democratic parliamentary elections and a new constitution.
> 
> Thousands of demonstrators gathered outside the National Assembly as its 40-member upper chamber, appointed by King Hamad bin Isa al-Khalifa, convened to discuss the protests that have gripped Bahrain for over two weeks. They blockaded the building for several hours.
> 
> Several thousand people have occupied Pearl Square since the army and police attacked protesters there February 18.
> 
> Eight demonstrators are believed to have been killed in Bahrain since the protests began February 14, the first mass street demonstrations in the Gulf sheikdoms since the uprisings in Tunisia and Egypt. An estimated 3,000 protesters have been injured and hundreds of opposition figures imprisoned by Bahraini authorities.



Bahrain protests demand political change


----------



## DiveCon

Intense said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are plaining to Civil Disobedience starting from tomorrow Sunday 27 Feb.
> 
> 
> (Reuters) - Tens of thousands of mainly Shi'ite Bahrainis gathered in Manama on Friday, declared as a day of mourning by the government, in one of the biggest anti-government protests since unrest erupted 10 days ago.
> 
> Thousands stage anti-government protest in Bahrain | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you protesting?
> 
> I'm clueless here. Enlighten me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would guess for more Participation and Representation in Government.
Click to expand...

so, they want a representative republic?


----------



## High_Gravity

In Bahrain uprising, there's no turning back









> MANAMA - Bahrain's ruling dynasty and an anti-regime movement are locked in a deepening standoff, and both sides agree there is no turning back as protesters continue to hit the streets in their thousands.
> 
> 
> The Shiite-led opposition said it wants to join the dialogue proposed by Crown Prince Salman following deadly protests, but only after the government resigns.
> 
> 
> An official said on Wednesday the government's patience "has its limits."
> 
> 
> "The situation in Bahrain is now irreversible. The regime knows it cannot turn back, and the opposition will certainly not back down," Ali Fakhro, a political analyst and former education minister, told AFP.
> 
> 
> "I think the government is well aware that there is a problem that must be dealt with and that ignoring the demands of protesters . . . will only give rise to the same problems again."
> 
> 
> A string of popular uprisings against regimes across the Arab world has spilled over into the majority Shiite kingdom of Bahrain, a strategic U.S. ally that is just a boat ride from Iran.
> 
> 
> Since February 14, thousands of mainly Shiite protesters have daily taken to the streets of the capital Manama, home of the U.S. Fifth Fleet, to demand the fall of the Sunni al-Khalifa dynasty which has ruled unchallenged for 200 years.
> 
> 
> They are also calling for major reforms to end what they say are decades of oppression and rights deprivation.
> 
> 
> The tiny archipelago carries special significance as it neighbours Saudi Arabia, which has its own Shiite minority concentrated in Eastern Province, close to Bahrain.
> 
> 
> The Shiite-led coalition of Bahraini opposition groups is adamant in demanding the resignation of the government before the wide-reaching talks offered by Crown Prince Salman.
> 
> 
> "Our primary demand is the resignation of the current government and its replacement with a government of national salvation," said MP Jalil Khalil, head of the Shiite Al-Wefaq parliamentary bloc which is spearheading the seven-group opposition alliance.
> 
> 
> Such a government should be "formed of technocrats representing both the Sunni and Shiite communities," he told AFP.
> 
> 
> "The opposition has not refused dialogue," said Khalil, whose bloc resigned from parliament in protest at the killing of seven demonstrators last month.




Read more: In Bahrain uprising, there's no turning back


----------



## idb

High_Gravity said:


> In Bahrain uprising, there's no turning back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MANAMA - Bahrain's ruling dynasty and an anti-regime movement are locked in a deepening standoff, and both sides agree there is no turning back as protesters continue to hit the streets in their thousands.
> 
> 
> The Shiite-led opposition said it wants to join the dialogue proposed by Crown Prince Salman following deadly protests, but only after the government resigns.
> 
> 
> An official said on Wednesday the government's patience "has its limits."
> 
> 
> "The situation in Bahrain is now irreversible. The regime knows it cannot turn back, and the opposition will certainly not back down," Ali Fakhro, a political analyst and former education minister, told AFP.
> 
> 
> "I think the government is well aware that there is a problem that must be dealt with and that ignoring the demands of protesters . . . will only give rise to the same problems again."
> 
> 
> A string of popular uprisings against regimes across the Arab world has spilled over into the majority Shiite kingdom of Bahrain, a strategic U.S. ally that is just a boat ride from Iran.
> 
> 
> Since February 14, thousands of mainly Shiite protesters have daily taken to the streets of the capital Manama, home of the U.S. Fifth Fleet, to demand the fall of the Sunni al-Khalifa dynasty which has ruled unchallenged for 200 years.
> 
> 
> They are also calling for major reforms to end what they say are decades of oppression and rights deprivation.
> 
> 
> The tiny archipelago carries special significance as it neighbours Saudi Arabia, which has its own Shiite minority concentrated in Eastern Province, close to Bahrain.
> 
> 
> The Shiite-led coalition of Bahraini opposition groups is adamant in demanding the resignation of the government before the wide-reaching talks offered by Crown Prince Salman.
> 
> 
> "Our primary demand is the resignation of the current government and its replacement with a government of national salvation," said MP Jalil Khalil, head of the Shiite Al-Wefaq parliamentary bloc which is spearheading the seven-group opposition alliance.
> 
> 
> Such a government should be "formed of technocrats representing both the Sunni and Shiite communities," he told AFP.
> 
> 
> "The opposition has not refused dialogue," said Khalil, whose bloc resigned from parliament in protest at the killing of seven demonstrators last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: In Bahrain uprising, there's no turning back
Click to expand...


We really are watching history being made


----------



## High_Gravity

idb said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Bahrain uprising, there's no turning back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MANAMA - Bahrain's ruling dynasty and an anti-regime movement are locked in a deepening standoff, and both sides agree there is no turning back as protesters continue to hit the streets in their thousands.
> 
> 
> The Shiite-led opposition said it wants to join the dialogue proposed by Crown Prince Salman following deadly protests, but only after the government resigns.
> 
> 
> An official said on Wednesday the government's patience "has its limits."
> 
> 
> "The situation in Bahrain is now irreversible. The regime knows it cannot turn back, and the opposition will certainly not back down," Ali Fakhro, a political analyst and former education minister, told AFP.
> 
> 
> "I think the government is well aware that there is a problem that must be dealt with and that ignoring the demands of protesters . . . will only give rise to the same problems again."
> 
> 
> A string of popular uprisings against regimes across the Arab world has spilled over into the majority Shiite kingdom of Bahrain, a strategic U.S. ally that is just a boat ride from Iran.
> 
> 
> Since February 14, thousands of mainly Shiite protesters have daily taken to the streets of the capital Manama, home of the U.S. Fifth Fleet, to demand the fall of the Sunni al-Khalifa dynasty which has ruled unchallenged for 200 years.
> 
> 
> They are also calling for major reforms to end what they say are decades of oppression and rights deprivation.
> 
> 
> The tiny archipelago carries special significance as it neighbours Saudi Arabia, which has its own Shiite minority concentrated in Eastern Province, close to Bahrain.
> 
> 
> The Shiite-led coalition of Bahraini opposition groups is adamant in demanding the resignation of the government before the wide-reaching talks offered by Crown Prince Salman.
> 
> 
> "Our primary demand is the resignation of the current government and its replacement with a government of national salvation," said MP Jalil Khalil, head of the Shiite Al-Wefaq parliamentary bloc which is spearheading the seven-group opposition alliance.
> 
> 
> Such a government should be "formed of technocrats representing both the Sunni and Shiite communities," he told AFP.
> 
> 
> "The opposition has not refused dialogue," said Khalil, whose bloc resigned from parliament in protest at the killing of seven demonstrators last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: In Bahrain uprising, there's no turning back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We really are watching history being made
Click to expand...


You are right, I just hope everything works out for the Bahraini people. They have a beautiful country, and they deserve better.


----------



## bareed

Sorry friends i was busy with some.

Political associates submit there demands and conditions to start the dialog with Crown Prince Salman bin Hamad.

The protesters organize marchs every day to make stress on the current illegal government.


----------



## High_Gravity

bareed said:


> Sorry friends i was busy with some.
> 
> Political associates submit there demands and conditions to start the dialog with Crown Prince Salman bin Hamad.
> 
> The protesters organize marchs every day to make stress on the current illegal government.



Good to hear you are doing ok Bareed. I hope the Bahraini people keep pushing and get what they want.


----------



## DiveCon

High_Gravity said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry friends i was busy with some.
> 
> Political associates submit there demands and conditions to start the dialog with Crown Prince Salman bin Hamad.
> 
> The protesters organize marchs every day to make stress on the current illegal government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear you are doing ok Bareed. I hope the Bahraini people keep pushing and get what they want.
Click to expand...

i hope what they want is a constitutional republic with elected representatives


----------



## High_Gravity

DiveCon said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry friends i was busy with some.
> 
> Political associates submit there demands and conditions to start the dialog with Crown Prince Salman bin Hamad.
> 
> The protesters organize marchs every day to make stress on the current illegal government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear you are doing ok Bareed. I hope the Bahraini people keep pushing and get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i hope what they want is a constitutional republic with elected representatives
Click to expand...


Well at this point in Bahrain the Shites are locked out all the top posts in the government and Military, I know thats one of the things they are fighting for. The Sunnis are keeping all the cake for themselves.


----------



## Ropey

DiveCon said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry friends i was busy with some.
> 
> Political associates submit there demands and conditions to start the dialog with Crown Prince Salman bin Hamad.
> 
> The protesters organize marchs every day to make stress on the current illegal government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear you are doing ok Bareed. I hope the Bahraini people keep pushing and get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i hope what they want is a constitutional republic with elected representatives
Click to expand...


Time will tell. I spend more time on what they do and less on what they say.


----------



## High_Gravity

> Protests in Bahrain between Sunni and majority Shi'ite Muslims have erupted into sectarian violence for the first time since anti-government demonstrations started some two weeks ago.
> 
> Residents of Hamad town said Friday that police intervened to disperse young Sunnis and Shi'ites who clashed late Thursday.
> 
> Media reports say several people were injured in the violence. It is unclear what caused the incident.
> 
> Anti-government protesters gathered throughout the small Gulf island nation for the past two weeks, demanding the resignation of the government.
> 
> Unlike those held elsewhere in the Arab world, the protests in Bahrain are largely built around the competition for power between the Sunni minority and the Shi'ite majority, who complain of discrimination and lack of opportunity. Protesters say they want the Sunni monarchy to transfer powers to an elected government that is representative of the Gulf state's majority Shi'ites.
> 
> A government crackdown on opposition protests that began February 14 killed seven demonstrators before the island state's rulers agreed, under pressure from their Western allies, to allow peaceful demonstrations to continue.



New Sectarian Violence Erupts in Bahrain Protests | Middle East | English


----------



## bareed

High_Gravity said:


> Protests in Bahrain between Sunni and majority Shi'ite Muslims have erupted into sectarian violence for the first time since anti-government demonstrations started some two weeks ago.
> 
> Residents of Hamad town said Friday that police intervened to disperse young Sunnis and Shi'ites who clashed late Thursday.
> 
> Media reports say several people were injured in the violence. It is unclear what caused the incident.
> 
> Anti-government protesters gathered throughout the small Gulf island nation for the past two weeks, demanding the resignation of the government.
> 
> Unlike those held elsewhere in the Arab world, the protests in Bahrain are largely built around the competition for power between the Sunni minority and the Shi'ite majority, who complain of discrimination and lack of opportunity. Protesters say they want the Sunni monarchy to transfer powers to an elected government that is representative of the Gulf state's majority Shi'ites.
> 
> A government crackdown on opposition protests that began February 14 killed seven demonstrators before the island state's rulers agreed, under pressure from their Western allies, to allow peaceful demonstrations to continue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Sectarian Violence Erupts in Bahrain Protests | Middle East | English
Click to expand...


It was between Original Bahrainis against People whom brought by govt. and they have nationality.


----------



## bareed

Down with the government 4 March 2011 (95 pics)


----------



## DiveCon

bareed said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protests in Bahrain between Sunni and majority Shi'ite Muslims have erupted into sectarian violence for the first time since anti-government demonstrations started some two weeks ago.
> 
> Residents of Hamad town said Friday that police intervened to disperse young Sunnis and Shi'ites who clashed late Thursday.
> 
> Media reports say several people were injured in the violence. It is unclear what caused the incident.
> 
> Anti-government protesters gathered throughout the small Gulf island nation for the past two weeks, demanding the resignation of the government.
> 
> Unlike those held elsewhere in the Arab world, the protests in Bahrain are largely built around the competition for power between the Sunni minority and the Shi'ite majority, who complain of discrimination and lack of opportunity. Protesters say they want the Sunni monarchy to transfer powers to an elected government that is representative of the Gulf state's majority Shi'ites.
> 
> A government crackdown on opposition protests that began February 14 killed seven demonstrators before the island state's rulers agreed, under pressure from their Western allies, to allow peaceful demonstrations to continue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Sectarian Violence Erupts in Bahrain Protests | Middle East | English
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was between Original Bahrainis against People whom brought by govt. and they have nationality.
Click to expand...

so, if i understand this correctly, the sunni brought in shia nationals from other countries to do work, and now the shia want full rights as citizens?


----------



## bareed

Shaikh Ali Salman, General Secretary of Al-Wefaq Islamic Association said: " We don't want to remove Al-Khalifa dictatorship to fall in Shiite Dictatorship or Partisan Dictatorship, we want Bahrain to be for all Bahrainis". 6 Mach 2011.


----------



## Sunni Man

bareed said:


> Shaikh Ali Salman, General Secretary of Al-Wefaq Islamic Association said: " We don't want to remove Al-Khalifa dictatorship to fall in Shiite Dictatorship or Partisan Dictatorship, we want Bahrain to be for all Bahrainis". 6 Mach 2011.



Yea right;

just as soon as the Shia get into control they will make it into Shiite Dictatorship and form an alliance with Iran.


----------



## High_Gravity

> Dozens of Shia Muslim political activists in Bahrain have gathered outside the US embassy, one of several scenes of protest in the Gulf state, calling on Washington to press for political reforms.
> 
> Activists gathered at a fence set up in front of the embassy on Monday, chanting slogans in English and Arabic against the monarchy of Hamad bin Issa Al-Khalifa.
> 
> Opposition supporters claim that the US is showing less support for the movements in Bahrain than it did for the uprisings in Tunisia and Egypt that ousted those countries' presidents.
> 
> The AFP news agency reported that a US embassy political officer, Ludovic Hood, brought a box of doughnuts for
> the demonstrators as they gathered down the street from the embassy in the run-up to the rally.
> 
> "These sweets are a good gesture, but we hope it is translated into practical actions," Mohammed Hassan, who wore the white turban of a cleric, told Hood.
> 
> But Zeinab al-Khawaja, a protest organiser, told Al Jazeera that the US needed to keep its distance from events in Bahrain.
> 
> "We want America not to get involved, we can overthrow this regime," she said. "All we want is for America not to support the dictatorship in Bahrain."
> 
> Bahrain is a strategic US ally and home to the US Fifth Fleet.



Bahrain protests reach US embassy - Middle East - Al Jazeera English


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain prepares for march, sectarian clash erupts



> MANAMA (Reuters)  Sectarian clashes erupted at a school in Bahrain Thursday, fuelling fears a planned march on the royal court Friday could inflame the Gulf island where a majority of citizens is Shi'ite but the ruling family is Sunni.
> 
> Bahrain, home to the U.S. Navy's Fifth Fleet, has been gripped by the worst unrest since the 1990s since protesters took to the streets last month, inspired by uprisings that unseated entrenched rulers in Egypt and Tunisia.
> 
> Moderate opposition leaders urged hardliners to cancel Friday's march, warning it could spark serious clashes between Shi'ites protesting against the government and Sunnis who support it.
> 
> Witnesses said fighting broke out at a school in the town of Sar, an area where both Shi'ites and Sunni live, when some Shi'ite pupils launched anti-government protests Thursday.
> 
> They said parents from naturalized families -- Sunnis mainly from Syria and Pakistan who hold Bahraini passports -- came to the school. Shi'ite parents later arrived and clashes erupted.
> 
> Shi'ites say they are excluded from jobs in the security forces and view Bahrain's practice of settling Sunni foreigners serving in police as an attempt by its Sunni rulers to change the sectarian balance, an accusation the government denies.
> 
> "During the break we went on a peaceful protest, we gathered, a few girls. Next thing we know a group of naturalized people were let into school and the school door was locked, they had iron and wooden sticks and knives," said one student.



Bahrain prepares for march, sectarian clash erupts - Yahoo! News


----------



## bareed

Security Forces with "Balthajiah" attack protesters in University of Bahrain (UoB).. UoB security guards allow "Balthajiah" to get in and beat students.


----------



## bareed

Disturbing Graphics:
http://www.entzar.net/uploader/uploads/1300041499.jpg


----------



## bareed

Face to Face Shooting:


----------



## California Girl

bareed said:


> Security Forces with "Balthajiah" attack protesters in University of Bahrain (UoB).. UoB security guards allow "Balthajiah" to get in and beat students.



Generally, what's the situation like now? Is it a complete overthrow of your government that you want? Do you want a real democracy or do you think your country will end up like Iran?


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## Ropey

bareed said:


> Down with the government 4 March 2011 (95 pics)



Great stuff bareed.


----------



## bareed




----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## bareed

California Girl said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Security Forces with "Balthajiah" attack protesters in University of Bahrain (UoB).. UoB security guards allow "Balthajiah" to get in and beat students.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generally, what's the situation like now? Is it a complete overthrow of your government that you want? Do you want a real democracy or do you think your country will end up like Iran?
Click to expand...


We want to rule our country and we want constitutional monarch. The king will be the head of state and our people vote for MPs and Cabinet.

I'm toking just about Bahrain. Yes, we are Shiite but we are independent.


----------



## Sunni Man

bareed said:


> Yes, we are Shiite but we are independent.



Independent of what?


----------



## Ropey

bareed said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Security Forces with "Balthajiah" attack protesters in University of Bahrain (UoB).. UoB security guards allow "Balthajiah" to get in and beat students.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generally, what's the situation like now? Is it a complete overthrow of your government that you want? Do you want a real democracy or do you think your country will end up like Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We want to rule our country and we want constitutional monarch. The king will be the head of state and our people vote for MPs and Cabinet.
> 
> I'm toking just about Bahrain. Yes, we are Shiite but we are independent.
Click to expand...


The will of the people. The majority are Shia. So, let Democracy take hold.


----------



## bareed

Thugs attack Bahrain University Students


----------



## Sunni Man

Sunni Man said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KW5tJ4_-9uE


For some reason I received a big neg rep from California Girl for posting a youtube video about the Kent State massacre?

All I was doing was showing that most any government when it feels that it is under siege will resort to violence.

The United States government is no exception.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KW5tJ4_-9uE
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I received a big neg rep from California Girl for posting a youtube video about the Kent State massacre?
> 
> All I was doing was showing that most any government when it feels that it is under siege will resort to violence.
> 
> The United States government is no exception.
Click to expand...


You pick one event where some National Guard Members took it on themselves to shoot protesting students in the sixties and attempt to attach it to the Libyan slaughter Sunni Man?  That's rather pitiful. 



> The guardsmen fired 67 rounds over a period of 13 seconds, killing four students and wounding nine others, one of whom suffered permanent paralysis.





> At this point, at 12:24 p.m., a Sgt. Taylor turned and began firing at the students with his .45 pistol. A number of guardsmen nearest the students also turned and fired their M1 Garand rifles at the students. In all, 29 of the 77 guardsmen claimed to have fired their weapons, using a final total of 67 rounds of ammunition. The shooting was determined to have lasted only 13 seconds, although John Kifner reported in the New York Times that "it appeared to go on, as a solid volley, for perhaps a full minute or a little longer."[21] The question of why the shots were fired remains widely debated.





> The shootings killed four students and wounded nine. Two of the four students killed, Allison Krause and Jeffrey Miller, had participated in the protest, and the other two, Sandra Scheuer and William Knox Schroeder, had been walking from one class to the next at the time of their deaths. Schroeder was also a member of the campus ROTC chapter. Of those wounded, none was closer than 71 feet to the guardsmen. Of those killed, the nearest (Miller) was 265 feet away, and their average distance from the guardsmen was 345 feet.



Kent State shootings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

One event in the sixties Sunni Man. How many Muslims are killing Muslims in Libya?  Nowhere was the Government of America involved in the Guardsmen making the choice to fire. Libya?  Yemen? 



> Eight of the guardsmen were indicted by a grand jury. The guardsmen claimed to have fired in self-defense, a claim which was generally accepted by the criminal justice system. In 1974 U.S. District Judge Frank Battisti dismissed charges against all eight on the basis that the prosecution's case was too weak to warrant a trial.





Sunni Man said:


> ]For some reason I received a big neg rep from California Girl for posting a youtube video about the Kent State massacre?



Likely for your poor comparison (see above). I also gave you one. Am I self chosen Sunni Man.


----------



## High_Gravity

Saudi Arabia Sends Troops, Bahrain Shi'ites Call It 'War' 








> Reuters) - Saudi Arabia sent troops into Bahrain on Monday to help put down weeks of protests by the Shi'ite Muslim majority, a move opponents of the Sunni ruling family on the island called a declaration of war.
> 
> Analysts saw the troop movement into Bahrain, home to the U.S. Navy's Fifth Fleet, as a mark of concern in Saudi Arabia that concessions by the country's monarchy could inspire the conservative Sunni kingdom's own Shi'ite minority.
> 
> About 1,000 Saudi soldiers entered Bahrain to protect government facilities, a Saudi official source said, a day after mainly Shi'ite protesters overran police and blocked roads.
> 
> "They are part of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) force that would guard the government installations," the source said, referring to the six-member bloc that coordinates military and economic policy in the world's top oil-exporting region.
> 
> Bahrain said on Monday it had asked the Gulf troops for support in line with a GCC defense pact. The United Arab Emirates has said it would also respond to the call.
> 
> Witnesses saw some 150 armored troop carriers, ambulances, water tankers and jeeps cross into Bahrain via the 25-km (16-mile) causeway and head toward Riffa, a Sunni area that is home to the royal family and military hospital.
> 
> Bahrain TV later showed footage it said was of advance units of the joint regional Peninsula Shield forces that had arrived in Bahrain "due to the unfortunate events that are shaking the security of the kingdom and terrorizing citizens and residents."



Saudi Arabia Sends Troops, Bahrain Shi'ites Call It 'War'


----------



## bareed

GCC forces with Bahraini soliders killed 4 man today. They attack Sitra Island by thugs, Holicobters and GCC forces and the shot one of them direct in head.


----------



## High_Gravity

bareed said:


> GCC forces with Bahraini soliders killed 4 man today. They attack Sitra Island by thugs, Holicobters and GCC forces and the shot one of them direct in head.



The Saudi Military is also in the country, are you guys seeing them on the streets?


----------



## bareed

Distorbing Graphics:

Wounded people in hospital

Login | Facebook


----------



## Ropey

Shia and Sunny fighting. Even if it is not about religion, it will be spun into religion. I would stop the Shia fighting for prominence. 

They will lose this one. It's not the time.


----------



## bareed

Don't watch it if u have week hart:
Videos Posted by


----------



## High_Gravity

Between Saudis and Iranians, Bahrain's Status Is Complicated








> Many of the small children wandering a protest site in front of the King's palace in Safriya on March 12 were garbed in simple white cotton shifts  traditionally used as a signal that the person is ready to die. It was symbolic of the violent turn Bahrain's once peaceful protests have taken. A three-month state of emergency went into effect on Tuesday in the small island nation, and the violence looks to intensify in the next few days, with an impending curfew in all cities and reports of gangs of thugs patrolling the streets with clubs and setting up checkpoints on main roads.
> 
> The increasingly bloody confrontation between the mostly Shi'ite protesters and their Sunni King, Hamad ibn Isa Al Khalifa, led the monarch to ask for backup on March 13 from the Joint Peninsula Shield, the military coalition established to protect members of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) from invasion. On March 14, more than 100 Saudi tanks rolled across the causeway that links Saudi Arabia and Bahrain in an effort to quell the uprising and save Bahrain's royal regime. Saudi Arabia's arrival marks the first time an outside country has intervened in a protest since the wave of unrest began in the Arab world in January.
> 
> Saudi Arabia "doesn't want its neighbor going into a free fall of political instability," says John Sfakianakis, chief economist at Banque Saudi Fransi in the Saudi capital of Riyadh. "The message the Saudis are sending is that they and the GCC will act as a force to keep these countries safe and secure."
> 
> On Tuesday afternoon, a Saudi official told the Associated Press that a Saudi soldier had been shot dead by a Bahraini protester, though the report was unconfirmed. "People are insisting more now on the fall of Hamad," says Hasan, 25, a Manama banker who is one of the protest movement's organizers. "Saudi troops are no different to us" than Bahraini soldiers, he adds.



Read more: Bahrain Protest: Saudi Arabia, Iran Complicate Unrest - TIME


----------



## bareed

Saudi Forces killed 2 people today and they attack Pearl Square and burn tents.


----------



## bareed

Saudi Forces killed 2 people today and they attack Pearl Square and burn tents.


----------



## bareed




----------



## bareed

Salmania Hospital after clearance:


----------



## bareed

Saudi forces put weapons inside cars to claim that the protesters was carrying weapons.


----------



## bareed




----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain Sweeps into Protest Camp; 6 Dead 








> MANAMA, Bahrain)  Soldiers and riot police used tear gas and armored vehicles Wednesday to drive out hundreds of anti-government protesters occupying a landmark square in Bahrain's capital, a day after emergency rule was imposed in the violence-wracked Gulf kingdom. At least six people were killed, according to witnesses and officials.
> 
> The full-scale assault launched at daybreak swept into Pearl Square, which has been the center of uprising against Bahrain's rulers since it began more than a month ago. Stinging clouds of tear gas filled streets and black smoke rose from the square from the protesters' tents set ablaze.
> 
> Witnesses said at least two protesters were killed when the square was stormed. Officials at Ibn Nafees Hospital said a third protester later died from gunshot wounds in his back. The witnesses spoke on condition of anonymity because of fears of reprisals from authorities.
> 
> Meanwhile, Bahrain state TV also reported that two policemen died when they were hit by a vehicle after anti-government protesters were driven out. The Interior Ministry also at least one other policeman was killed, but did not give the cause.
> 
> It was unclear whether the offensive included soldiers from other Gulf nations who were dispatched to help Bahrain's Sunni monarchy, which has been under relentless pressure from the country's majority Shiite Muslims to give up its monopoly on power.
> 
> But state TV broadcast video showing military vehicles in the square flying Bahrain's red-and-white flag as security officials moved through the wreckage of the encampment, set up at the base of a towering monument to the country's history as a pearl diving center. The video showed the ground littered with debris, including satellite dishes and charred tent poles.





Read more: Bahrain Sweeps into Protest Camp; 6 Dead - TIME


----------



## bareed

America Govt. and UN will pay a lot to return back trust of world people. America Govt. and UN can stop this massacre before it begin but they did not stop it.

American freedom people we respect your support to us but your govt. participate in what happen in Tunisia, Egypt, Libya, Yemen and Bahrain.


----------



## High_Gravity

bareed said:


> America Govt. and UN will pay a lot to return back trust of world people. America Govt. and UN can stop this massacre before it begin but they did not stop it.
> 
> American freedom people we respect your support to us but your govt. participate in what happen in Tunisia, Egypt, Libya, Yemen and Bahrain.



I really wish we could help you but America has their hands tied in Iraq and Afghanistan and their ties to the Saudis dont help either.


----------



## SteelersCountry

horrifying stories emerging from Bahrain. It is beyond imagination. Is this 21 century?

War crimes and genocide are being commited now while the fifth fleet is watching 

Unconfirmed reports that US deserted the naval base and Bahrain army seized weapons and Apaches and are using them on unarmed population 

Thousands are fleeying the country, lucky if you find a plane 
 Saudi army snipers on buildings at intersections shooting on anything that moves 

No official count of fatalities so far, it appears it is in dozens and scores of people are missing 

Apache choppers shoot in discrimenately on anything that moves even in far away from the trouble in a bid to intimidate the population 

Trouble spreading to the eastern province in Saudi Arabia.  Several simultaneous demonstrations and vast areas of eastern province is cordoned off and look like a military zone. Live amunition sounds heard every where


----------



## High_Gravity

Steelerscountry where are you posting from? Bahrain?


----------



## SteelersCountry

The King of Saudi Arabia will have an important announcement tomorrow. It sounds that the entire Gulf area is about to unravel in war. Iran is mustering its power on the other brink of the Gulf accusing the monarchy of genocide in Bahrain. I think the next few days will determine the new geographical/political map of the region!!!


----------



## hipeter924

High_Gravity said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> America Govt. and UN will pay a lot to return back trust of world people. America Govt. and UN can stop this massacre before it begin but they did not stop it.
> 
> American freedom people we respect your support to us but your govt. participate in what happen in Tunisia, Egypt, Libya, Yemen and Bahrain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish we could help you but America has their hands tied in Iraq and Afghanistan and their ties to the Saudis dont help either.
Click to expand...

Besides everyone in Washington, asides from the people who believe in this 'Muslim Democracy'*, know that the moment the US claims victory the people will hate them, throw scorn upon them, burn US flags and call for the destruction of Israel...wait for it...dictatorship that tolerates the US and Israel vs Muslim democracy that wants to destroy the US and Israel. Foreign Policy wise, there must be a rational decision here, and it isn't supporting the protesters.

*If you want the perfect Muslim Democracy, visit Turkey, minorities are persecuted, Christian churches are shut down, Mosques send radical islamists on flotillas, it is a regular state of civil war with the Kurds. Sounds great.


----------



## High_Gravity

hipeter924 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> America Govt. and UN will pay a lot to return back trust of world people. America Govt. and UN can stop this massacre before it begin but they did not stop it.
> 
> American freedom people we respect your support to us but your govt. participate in what happen in Tunisia, Egypt, Libya, Yemen and Bahrain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish we could help you but America has their hands tied in Iraq and Afghanistan and their ties to the Saudis dont help either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Besides everyone in Washington, asides from the people who believe in this 'Muslim Democracy'*, know that the moment the US claims victory the people will hate them, throw scorn upon them, burn US flags and call for the destruction of Israel...wait for it...dictatorship that tolerates the US and Israel vs Muslim democracy that wants to destroy the US and Israel. Foreign Policy wise, there must be a rational decision here, and it isn't supporting the protesters.
> 
> *If you want the perfect Muslim Democracy, visit Turkey, minorities are persecuted, Christian churches are shut down, Mosques send radical islamists on flotillas, it is a regular state of civil war with the Kurds. Sounds great.
Click to expand...


Everything you are saying is true I'm just saying from a personal perspective I hate to see people fighting for their freedom getting shot down like this, even though I know the US will not get involved physically on the ground to stop any of this.


----------



## bareed

Friends we will protest against US Govt. if they support violence on any people anywhere and we will protest against any Govt. in this world if they use violence against their population. We celebrate for Egyptian when they succeed in overthrow Hussni Mubarak just before we start our revolution.

We said no to Bin Laden when he attack America on 11 September 2011, some of extreme Sunni "Wahapia" made poll in school to send message that we support Bin Laden but we select NO.

I am not saying that to influence in your emotion. America and UN signed agreement with Bahrain to protect people in world now they can't said we can do nothing.

America is one of biggest member in UN and Security Council they can stop Bahrain Army and Saudi Army from using guns.


----------



## bareed

What you think about country removing symbol just because people use it to request their rights?


----------



## bareed




----------



## bareed




----------



## High_Gravity

*Iran cleric tells Bahraini Shiites to protest on*



> TEHRAN, Iran (AP)  A senior Iranian cleric on Friday urged Bahrain's majority Shiites to keep up their protests  until death or victory  against the Sunni monarchy in the tiny island kingdom.
> 
> Bahrain has been rocked by a month long uprising of the Shiite-led opposition against its Sunni rulers. And though there are no apparent links between Bahrain's Shiite opposition and Iran's predominantly Shiite nation, the Persian Gulf leaders are concerned that political gains by Bahrain's Shiites could give Iran a stepping stone to its archrival Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Iran has denounced the deployment of a Saudi-led force from Sunni Arab allies this week to prop up the Sunni monarchy in Bahrain.
> 
> In Tehran, Ayatollah Ahmad Jannati spoke to worshippers after Friday prayers and called on "brothers and sisters" in Bahrain to "resist against the enemy until you die or win."
> 
> Jannati, a supporter to President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, asked all Muslims to help the Bahraini Shiites "restore rights" and also accused the United States of being an "accomplice in all crimes."
> 
> After prayers, thousands of Iranians rallied against the crackdown in Bahraini, chanting against leaders of Bahrain and Saudi.
> 
> Iran on Wednesday recalled its ambassador from Bahrain. And on Tuesday, Tehran summoned Bahrain's charge d'affaires in Tehran to officially protest to the crackdown. The Saudi ambassador in Iran was summoned in a similar protest.
> 
> On Thursday, scores of students and clerics gathered in Tehran, angrily chanting against Saudi and Bahraini leaders outside the embassies of the two countries. The protesters blamed the United States for allegedly supporting the deployment of the 1,000-strong Saudi-led forces to Bahrain.




The Associated Press: Iran cleric tells Bahraini Shiites to protest on


----------



## bareed




----------



## hipeter924

High_Gravity said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish we could help you but America has their hands tied in Iraq and Afghanistan and their ties to the Saudis dont help either.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides everyone in Washington, asides from the people who believe in this 'Muslim Democracy'*, know that the moment the US claims victory the people will hate them, throw scorn upon them, burn US flags and call for the destruction of Israel...wait for it...dictatorship that tolerates the US and Israel vs Muslim democracy that wants to destroy the US and Israel. Foreign Policy wise, there must be a rational decision here, and it isn't supporting the protesters.
> 
> *If you want the perfect Muslim Democracy, visit Turkey, minorities are persecuted, Christian churches are shut down, Mosques send radical islamists on flotillas, it is a regular state of civil war with the Kurds. Sounds great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything you are saying is true I'm just saying from a personal perspective I hate to see people fighting for their freedom getting shot down like this, even though I know the US will not get involved physically on the ground to stop any of this.
Click to expand...

I feel sorry for them too, but even if they do achieve their freedom from one faction (Ghadaffi and the like), they will have to achieve it from others such as the military and religious radicals. The aftermath of these revolutions is unlikely to be pleasant for those groups not in the majority.


----------



## High_Gravity

hipeter924 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides everyone in Washington, asides from the people who believe in this 'Muslim Democracy'*, know that the moment the US claims victory the people will hate them, throw scorn upon them, burn US flags and call for the destruction of Israel...wait for it...dictatorship that tolerates the US and Israel vs Muslim democracy that wants to destroy the US and Israel. Foreign Policy wise, there must be a rational decision here, and it isn't supporting the protesters.
> 
> *If you want the perfect Muslim Democracy, visit Turkey, minorities are persecuted, Christian churches are shut down, Mosques send radical islamists on flotillas, it is a regular state of civil war with the Kurds. Sounds great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you are saying is true I'm just saying from a personal perspective I hate to see people fighting for their freedom getting shot down like this, even though I know the US will not get involved physically on the ground to stop any of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel sorry for them too, but even if they do achieve their freedom from one faction (Ghadaffi and the like), they will have to achieve it from others such as the military and religious radicals. The aftermath of these revolutions is unlikely to be pleasant for those groups not in the majority.
Click to expand...


You are right and now the Iranians are supporting the protestors in Bahrain, so there is more to this than what wer seeing.


----------



## bareed

hipeter924 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides everyone in Washington, asides from the people who believe in this 'Muslim Democracy'*, know that the moment the US claims victory the people will hate them, throw scorn upon them, burn US flags and call for the destruction of Israel...wait for it...dictatorship that tolerates the US and Israel vs Muslim democracy that wants to destroy the US and Israel. Foreign Policy wise, there must be a rational decision here, and it isn't supporting the protesters.
> 
> *If you want the perfect Muslim Democracy, visit Turkey, minorities are persecuted, Christian churches are shut down, Mosques send radical islamists on flotillas, it is a regular state of civil war with the Kurds. Sounds great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you are saying is true I'm just saying from a personal perspective I hate to see people fighting for their freedom getting shot down like this, even though I know the US will not get involved physically on the ground to stop any of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel sorry for them too, but even if they do achieve their freedom from one faction (Ghadaffi and the like), they will have to achieve it from others such as the military and religious radicals. The aftermath of these revolutions is unlikely to be pleasant for those groups not in the majority.
Click to expand...


The groups no in majority will have a voice, but for those whom getting more than what they reserve now it will be unpleasant for them.


----------



## bareed

Nabeel Rajab member of Human Rights Organization arrested at the early hours today and the release him now. The Security forces start arresting many leaders after crackdown the roundabout on Wednesday 16 March 2011.


----------



## hipeter924

High_Gravity said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you are saying is true I'm just saying from a personal perspective I hate to see people fighting for their freedom getting shot down like this, even though I know the US will not get involved physically on the ground to stop any of this.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for them too, but even if they do achieve their freedom from one faction (Ghadaffi and the like), they will have to achieve it from others such as the military and religious radicals. The aftermath of these revolutions is unlikely to be pleasant for those groups not in the majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right and now the Iranians are supporting the protestors in Bahrain, so there is more to this than what wer seeing.
Click to expand...

The Coptic Christians and others in Egypt fear the islamic brotherhood having a victory in the elections, because many of the brotherhoods members support islamic theocracy. So I am pretty much seeing what I thought would happen, which is overall quite sad.


----------



## dilloduck

hipeter924 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for them too, but even if they do achieve their freedom from one faction (Ghadaffi and the like), they will have to achieve it from others such as the military and religious radicals. The aftermath of these revolutions is unlikely to be pleasant for those groups not in the majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right and now the Iranians are supporting the protestors in Bahrain, so there is more to this than what wer seeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Coptic Christians and others in Egypt fear the islamic brotherhood having a victory in the elections, because many of the brotherhoods members support islamic theocracy. So I am pretty much seeing what I thought would happen, which is overall quite sad.
Click to expand...


So the UN will only protect rebels that we like ?


----------



## hipeter924

dilloduck said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right and now the Iranians are supporting the protestors in Bahrain, so there is more to this than what wer seeing.
> 
> 
> 
> The Coptic Christians and others in Egypt fear the islamic brotherhood having a victory in the elections, because many of the brotherhoods members support islamic theocracy. So I am pretty much seeing what I thought would happen, which is overall quite sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the UN will only protect rebels that we like ?
Click to expand...

The UN doesn't protect anything, save its own wallet.


----------



## High_Gravity

Thuggery: Who Is in Charge of Bahrain's Street Gangs?









> Between the Saudi army tanks and police barricades that are now canvassing the Bahraini capital of Manama, there is a new and scarier breed of checkpoints: those manned by civilian thugs. Masked and wielding bats, chain batons and even swords, they search cars for anything they construe as antigovernment memorabilia, including Bahraini flags, beating passengers should anything be discovered. Foreigners are not exempt. One Western woman said her car's tires were shot. In Hamad Town, a Sunni enclave near King Hamad bin Isa al-Khalifa's palace in Riffa, there have been reports of several beatings by thugs who patrol the area, clubs in hand. Opposition leaders insist that the mask-wearing vigilantes have become government proxies, used to intimidate protesters and foreign journalists. At various checkpoints, police cars have idled nearby while the thugs  some of whom look no older than 18  harass passersby. The capital is a veritable ghost town as residents abide by a curfew from 8 p.m. to 4 a.m. to avoid the gangs.
> 
> Automatic rifles are often propped next to the thugs lounging on sidewalks. The opposition says that obtaining such weapons is nearly impossible for civilians without the express consent of the regime. Using civilian thugs is "a way for the regime to intimidate and threaten the opposition without getting its fingerprints on it," says Barak Barfi, research fellow and Middle East specialist at the New America Foundation. Barfi adds, "It's clear that there's an intimidation campaign being waged against both foreign and domestic media." On Friday, Foreign Minister Sheikh Khaled bin Ahmed al-Khalifa flatly dismissed allegations that the thugs were part of the government apparatus.
> 
> Nabeel Rajab, head of the Bahrain Center for Human Rights, says thuggery is a second job and that "most probably these guys are from the national-security apparatus and the National Guard." He believes most of them are non-Bahrainis  the force is mostly composed of Yemenis, Syrians, Pakistanis and Lebanese. "They have beaten many, injured hundreds," says Rajab, who was himself arrested and beaten by uniformed security forces in the early hours of Friday morning. "They're everywhere in Manama and in the outside villages. They wear masks because they don't want to be known." Faced with a violent crackdown, opposition political party al-Wefaq said that it may have no other option but to strike back.



Read more: Bahrain: Armed Thugs Intimidate Protesters, Journalists - TIME


----------



## bareed

Bahrain Shia Village Treats Injured Protesters in Homes Amid Arrest Fears



> Bahraini security forces pushed into the Shiite village of Karzakan as part of the government&#8217;s efforts to quell more than a month of unrest in the Persian Gulf island nation.
> 
> About 12 young men were injured yesterday when police fired tear gas and birdshot pellets at them, said Jasim Marzooq, a nurse who witnessed the incursion.
> 
> &#8220;We treat the wounded in homes, they are afraid of being arrested if they go to hospitals,&#8221; Marzooq said in an interview.
> 
> Bahrain&#8217;s government declared a three-month state of emergency on March 15 after troops from Saudi Arabia and other Arab Gulf states arrived to support the kingdom&#8217;s Sunni monarch in suppressing demonstrations. Mainly Shiite protesters started on Feb. 14 demanding democracy and more civil rights.



Bahrain Shia Village Treats Injured Protesters in Homes Amid Arrest Fears - Bloomberg


----------



## bareed

The first Women killed in this revolution is a doctor shotted by Saudi Sniper.


----------



## bareed

The first Women killed in this revolution is a doctor shotted by Saudi Sniper.


----------



## bareed

a demo got suppressed whilest an interview with Nabeel Rajab

Rights groups condemn Bahrain violence


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain bans Lebanon travel, sectarian tension rises



> (Reuters) - Bahrain warned its nationals on Tuesday not to travel to Lebanon for their own safety, after Iranian-backed Shi'ite Muslim group Hezbollah came out in support of weeks of protests by mainly Shi'ite demonstrators.
> 
> The warning highlights growing tensions in the world's largest oil-exporting region between Sunni-ruled Arab countries and non-Arab Shi'ite power Iran, just across Gulf waters.
> 
> Bahrain has already withdrawn its top diplomats from Iran in a protest over the Islamic Republic's criticism of last week's crackdown on mainly Shi'ite protesters in the island kingdom.
> 
> The crackdown has also drawn sympathy protests in countries with Shi'ite populations, including Lebanon, where Hezbollah leader Sayyed Hassan Nasrallah criticized Arab states for backing Bahrain's rulers while supporting the rebels in Libya.
> 
> "Due to the threats and interference that Bahrain has faced from terrorist elements, it warns and advises its nationals not to travel to Lebanon because of the dangers they may face that may affect their safety, and it advises nationals in Lebanon to leave immediately," the foreign ministry said in a statement.




Bahrain bans Lebanon travel, sectarian tension rises | Reuters


----------



## Sunni Man

High_Gravity said:


> (Reuters) - Bahrain warned its nationals on Tuesday not to travel to Lebanon for their own safety, after Iranian-backed Shi'ite Muslim group Hezbollah came out in support of weeks of protests by mainly Shi'ite demonstrators.
> 
> The warning highlights growing tensions in the world's largest oil-exporting region between Sunni-ruled Arab countries and non-Arab Shi'ite power Iran, just across Gulf waters.
> 
> Bahrain has already withdrawn its top diplomats from Iran in a protest over the Islamic Republic's criticism of last week's crackdown on mainly Shi'ite protesters in the island kingdom.
> 
> The crackdown has also drawn sympathy protests in countries with Shi'ite populations, including Lebanon, where Hezbollah leader Sayyed Hassan Nasrallah criticized Arab states for backing Bahrain's rulers while supporting the rebels in Libya.
> 
> "Due to the threats and interference that Bahrain has faced from terrorist elements, it warns and advises its nationals not to travel to Lebanon because of the dangers they may face that may affect their safety, and it advises nationals in Lebanon to leave immediately," the foreign ministry said in a statement.


Like I was trying to say early in this thread.

These protests aren't about "Democracy."

They are about the Shiites taking over Bahrain and aligning themselves with Iran.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Reuters) - Bahrain warned its nationals on Tuesday not to travel to Lebanon for their own safety, after Iranian-backed Shi'ite Muslim group Hezbollah came out in support of weeks of protests by mainly Shi'ite demonstrators.
> 
> The warning highlights growing tensions in the world's largest oil-exporting region between Sunni-ruled Arab countries and non-Arab Shi'ite power Iran, just across Gulf waters.
> 
> Bahrain has already withdrawn its top diplomats from Iran in a protest over the Islamic Republic's criticism of last week's crackdown on mainly Shi'ite protesters in the island kingdom.
> 
> The crackdown has also drawn sympathy protests in countries with Shi'ite populations, including Lebanon, where Hezbollah leader Sayyed Hassan Nasrallah criticized Arab states for backing Bahrain's rulers while supporting the rebels in Libya.
> 
> "Due to the threats and interference that Bahrain has faced from terrorist elements, it warns and advises its nationals not to travel to Lebanon because of the dangers they may face that may affect their safety, and it advises nationals in Lebanon to leave immediately," the foreign ministry said in a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I was trying to say early in this thread.
> 
> These protests aren't about "Democracy."
> 
> They are about the Shiites taking over Bahrain and aligning themselves with Iran.
Click to expand...


Well I'll say one things getting endorsements from Hezbollah and Iran never helps anyone.


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain protest crackdown defended by European Union envoy








> The European Union has defended Bahrain's violent repression of pro-democracy protesters, with the EU foreign policy chief Catherine Ashton's right-hand man downplaying the crackdown with the comment "accidents happen".
> 
> Twenty-one people have been killed and up to 100 others are still missing after King Hamad ibn Isa Al Khalifa unleashed his security forces last week, putting an end to two months of growing protests that had threatened the legitimacy of Bahrain's monarchy and stoked sectarian tensions throughout the Gulf.
> 
> The UN high commissioner for human rights, Navi Pillay, has denounced the beating of medical personnel and the takeover of hospitals by security forces.
> 
> But Robert Cooper, one of the EU's highest-ranking diplomats and councillor to Ashton on the Middle East and the Balkans, told MEPs: "I'm not sure if the police have had to deal with these public order questions before. It's not easy dealing with large demonstrations in which there may be violence. It's a difficult task for policemen. It's not something that we always get right in the best western countries and accidents happen."
> 
> Briefing MEPs after a fact-finding mission to the Gulf, Cooper stressed that two of those killed were police. He said that Bahrain, home to the US fifth fleet, is "a rather pleasant, peaceful place".
> 
> While still calling for dialogue between protesters and the government, he said: "One should understand the authorities were right to restore calm and order and that's what they've done."



Bahrain protest crackdown defended by European Union envoy | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Douger

California Girl said:


> Protesters killed as police storm Bahrain demonstration camp - Channel 4 News
> 
> Link to Brit C4 report. I thought Bahrain was one of the more settled ME states.


The only settled nations on the entire planet are occupied by ignorant, brainwashed sheep.

It's 2011. Time for the current systems of governance, the elites, royalty and corps that own it and the slime controlling the currencies all need to go !

I expect a whole lot of blood to flow over the next several years....................or a brown dwarf to show up with The Cure.


----------



## bareed

Protesters flied balloons today as new way to express their demands:


----------



## bareed

Bullets vs. doughnuts: Bahrain, Yemen and the US response


> The media and the public are understandably paying a lot of attention to the brutal repression of the rebellion in Libya and the US and allied response. However, while debate rages about the proper response to Qaddafi&#8217;s violent push against the rebels, the suffering civilians of Bahrain and Yemen, whose governments have a much cozier relationship with the US, have been largely ignored.
> 
> One of the eternal frustrations of those of us who advocate for a foreign policy based on respect for human rights and peaceful resolution of conflict is how selectively the US applies its standards and uses its considerable clout in the global community. The US has had a middling response so far to the crackdowns in Bahrain and Yemen, opposing violence &#8220;on both sides&#8221; (particularly maddening given the lopsidedness of the violence here) but avoiding harsh rhetoric, while not utilizing the leverage it has with these governments to push for a peaceful solution. Bahrain and Yemen have been buried in the mainstream news, removing one of the pressure points on the administration to take a stronger stand and fuel for the world to be moved by outrage to call for action. As Think Progress reports, Libya was mentioned 9,524 times by major cable news networks last week, while Bahrain and Yemen only going 1,587 and 599 mentions respectively.



Bullets vs. doughnuts: Bahrain, Yemen and the US response &#124; MyFDL


----------



## bareed

Everyday we discover new martyr, 2 martyr announced today. As Bahrain Defense Forces (BDF) holding injured and hide information about them we will get more martyrs.


----------



## hipeter924

High_Gravity said:


> Bahrain protest crackdown defended by European Union envoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The European Union has defended Bahrain's violent repression of pro-democracy protesters, with the EU foreign policy chief Catherine Ashton's right-hand man downplaying the crackdown with the comment "accidents happen".*
> 
> Twenty-one people have been killed and up to 100 others are still missing after King Hamad ibn Isa Al Khalifa unleashed his security forces last week, putting an end to two months of growing protests that had threatened the legitimacy of Bahrain's monarchy and stoked sectarian tensions throughout the Gulf.
> 
> The UN high commissioner for human rights, Navi Pillay, has denounced the beating of medical personnel and the takeover of hospitals by security forces.
> 
> But Robert Cooper, one of the EU's highest-ranking diplomats and councillor to Ashton on the Middle East and the Balkans, told MEPs: "I'm not sure if the police have had to deal with these public order questions before. It's not easy dealing with large demonstrations in which there may be violence. It's a difficult task for policemen. It's not something that we always get right in the best western countries and accidents happen."
> 
> Briefing MEPs after a fact-finding mission to the Gulf, Cooper stressed that two of those killed were police. He said that Bahrain, home to the US fifth fleet, is "a rather pleasant, peaceful place".
> 
> While still calling for dialogue between protesters and the government, he said: "One should understand the authorities were right to restore calm and order and that's what they've done."
> 
> 
> 
> Bahrain protest crackdown defended by European Union envoy | World news | The Guardian
Click to expand...

At last the perfect, 'peace-loving' EU that apparently 'cares' shows its true self, just as it did in Rwanda, it doesn't care about human rights, democracy or anything (or anyone) just its blatant self interests (as if the US is the only country that wants oil and natural resources, and political power). 

PS: Then again EU covering up of war crimes and human rights abuses is commonplace.


----------



## High_Gravity

Protests planned for Bahrain despite ban



> Reporting from Manama, Bahrain Critics of the Bahrain government have called for widespread rallies Friday in defiance of the country's recent imposition of martial law, raising the possibility of further violence nine days after a bloody crackdown on protesters and opposition leaders.
> 
> Nine rallies are being planned around Manama, the capital, said Mohammed Meskati, president of the Bahrain Youth Society for Human Rights, which is serving as an information clearinghouse for organizers in hiding for fear of arrest.
> 
> The protests are aimed at defying key aspects of the three-month emergency rule invoked last week by King Hamed ibn Isa Khalifa, including the cordoning off of many neighborhoods and villages by security forces, a ban on marches and a curfew, Meskati said.
> 
> Demonstrators apparently plan to gather on main roads. Some plan to march on the capital's Pearl Square traffic circle, which served as a base camp in earlier protests; the Salmaniya Medical Complex, the small island nation's largest hospital; and the airport.
> 
> The youth society issued a plea to the government and protesters urging them to refrain from violence. Protesters have been asked to carry flowers and the Bahraini and Gulf Cooperation Council flags. But Meskati and other analysts said they worried that a heavy-handed government response could be met with violence by some protesters, who were largely peaceful, if sometimes provocative, in the weeks of demonstrations that roiled Bahrain starting in mid-February.
> 
> "I don't know if the demonstrations will be violent or not," he said. "They might turn violent if the security forces attack them."
> 
> The nation's Shiite Muslim majority, which feels marginalized by the Sunni-led government, has been rallying for weeks in favor of fundamental reforms. After weathering sporadic clashes between protesters and security forces and the shutdown of the country's financial center, the Bahraini government began its rout of the opposition early last week.
> 
> Saudi and other troops entered the country to bolster the Sunni monarchy and the emergency rule was established. Security forces were sent into restive, largely Shiite villages and protest hubs in the capital to disperse demonstrations and round up opponents of the government.



Bahrain protest: Bahrain protests planned despite ban - latimes.com


----------



## bareed

My village surrounded by siege and when we start protest the riot police fire bird-gun, tear gas and some heard live ammunitions.

All villages in Bahrain are surrounded by siege and troops closed their gates from this morning as today called to be the "Day of rage" and the day of breaking the sieges that surround many villages this week.


----------



## High_Gravity

bareed said:


> My village surrounded by siege and when we start protest the riot police fire bird-gun, tear gas and some heard live ammunitions.
> 
> All villages in Bahrain are surrounded by siege and troops closed their gates from this morning as today called to be the "Day of rage" and the day of breaking the sieges that surround many villages this week.



Are the people in Bahrain able to go on with their daily life like work, school etc. or is everything choas right now?


----------



## bareed

Pics for some demonstrations today:


----------



## Sunni Man

bareed said:


> My village surrounded by siege and when we start protest the riot police fire bird-gun, tear gas and some heard live ammunitions.
> 
> All villages in Bahrain are surrounded by siege and troops closed their gates from this morning as today called to be the "Day of rage" and the day of breaking the sieges that surround many villages this week.



Good


----------



## bareed

Security forces protecting low by breaking the cars


----------



## High_Gravity

Heavy security quells Bahraini protests








> Police have broken up small scattered protests in Manama, Bahrain's capital, using tear gas after calls for a "Day of Rage" were quashed by a heavy security force presence.
> 
> Helicopters, extra checkpoints on major highways and visible security forces appeared to have prevented any major demonstrations from gathering support.
> 
> A 71-year-old man died of asphyxiation in his home after police fired tear gas in the village of Mameer, the main Shia protest group said.
> 
> Al Jazeera's correspondent in Manama said: "As far as we can see there are clouds of tear gas that have been rising in recent minutes.
> 
> "People will march down the streets and a helicopter will appear, the police will move in, and people move indoors.
> 
> "Quite a tense situation here, but the call for the big protests ... seems to have been quashed by the authorities here.
> 
> "Some protesters tried to mess with the statue and at that point the police opened fire."
> 
> At least 20 people have been killed, including two policemen, during a month of demonstrations against the Sunni-led government.
> 
> In Maameer, Wefaq, the country's leading Shia opposition group, said 71-year-old Isa Abdullah had died of suffocation as tear gas fumes leaked into his house.
> 
> "His village Mameer was attacked heavily by tear gas," said Mattar Ibrahim Mattar, the Wefaq leader. "His family called the emergency room but there was no response from Salmaniya hospital."
> 
> A statement from Wefaq said Mameer had been blockaded by police forces and a lack of hospital assistance made it impossible to revive Abdullah.
> 
> It said there was no indication he had been involved in the protests.
> 
> Wefaq, which draws tens of thousands when it calls protests, had distanced itself from Friday's of "Day of Rage".
> 
> "Wefaq affirms the need to protect safety and lives and not to give the killers the opportunity to shed blood," it said.



Heavy security quells Bahraini protests - Middle East - Al Jazeera English


----------



## bareed

Now as dust cover Bahraini protesters in groups headed to Pearl Square (Martyrs Square) coming from nearby villages and first group reach the place where the roundabout turned to traffic lights.

This is Moral Factory.


----------



## bareed

Sandstorm start at 11:00 PM and within 3 minutes the dust cover all villages and Security forces and Bahrain Saudi Army withdraw from the streets. At that time groups of protesters marching from nearby villages shooting "Allah Akber" and it make riot police and Saudi Army confused because they can't see anybody.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> My village surrounded by siege and when we start protest the riot police fire bird-gun, tear gas and some heard live ammunitions.
> 
> All villages in Bahrain are surrounded by siege and troops closed their gates from this morning as today called to be the "Day of rage" and the day of breaking the sieges that surround many villages this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good
Click to expand...


Sunni Man is not too big on Shia?

Muslims killing Muslims is good for Sunni Man? Is that's what he's saying?

Does he think it's  to have Sunni killing Shia. 

Convert? I wonder.


----------



## Ropey

bareed said:


> At that time groups of protesters marching from nearby villages shooting "Allah Akber"



Aren't both sides shouting Allah Akber bareed?  The soldiers do not call it out as well?


----------



## bareed

I shout "Allah Akber" but if feel i did something bad and someone shout "Allah Akber" on me i will afraid.


----------



## Ropey

bareed said:


> I shout "Allah Akber" but if feel i did something bad and someone shout "Allah Akber" on me i will afraid.



So it is used as a weapon itself?  Allah Akber is shouted "On" others as a weapon?  I'm not clear about this. What if both peoples are shouting it and both feel they did not do something bad?


----------



## bareed

Ropey said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shout "Allah Akber" but if feel i did something bad and someone shout "Allah Akber" on me i will afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it is used as a weapon itself?  Allah Akber is shouted "On" others as a weapon?  I'm not clear about this. What if both peoples are shouting it and both feel they did not do something bad?
Click to expand...


We shout it in the face of army and security forces and they did not have a faith and some of them not Arab or even Muslim. 

Yesterday we heard one solider rape a women in Refa'a where must people their are Sunni and King Hamed living there in his palace and some of monarchy family living their.

Did you think a man have a faith can do such things?

In Bahrain the case is not about Shiite and Sunni all the demands was considered as people rights in other countries.


----------



## bareed




----------



## bareed

The security forces attack houses after midnight to arrest activists. Every night we hear about new detainees and some of them not just detained because they are contributed in marches.

5 women confirmed arrested by security forces and Saudi army 3 of them are student and 2 of them are pregnant.


----------



## bareed

Riot police firing tear gas, light bomb and sound bomb randomly inside villages 2:00 AM (11:00 PM GMT).


----------



## Ropey

bareed said:


> In Bahrain the case is not about Shiite and Sunni all the demands was considered as people rights in other countries.



I'm thinking more of wondering who the friends of the West are since both sides are yelling Allah Akber and likely both sides if polled, great portions of both sides might well call the US and Israel Satan.

Confusing.


----------



## bareed

Ropey said:


> bareed said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Bahrain the case is not about Shiite and Sunni all the demands was considered as people rights in other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking more of wondering who the friends of the West are since both sides are yelling Allah Akber and likely both sides if polled, great portions of both sides might well call the US and Israel Satan.
> 
> Confusing.
Click to expand...


Living in peace is a matter for US and us, if we broke the agreement we will not live in peace and vice versa..

US armed Bahrain Defense Forces with weapons and vehicles based on agreement that prevent how own the weapons to use it on unarmed people. Think about this.

About friendship, do you believe in enemy can become your friend?

I thought yes, if countries leaded by wisdom government.


----------



## Ropey

"About friendship, do you believe in enemy can become your friend?

I thought yes, if countries leaded by wisdom government."

Yes. I agree. 

It's a big "If" though bareed.


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain opposition says 250 detained, 44 missing








> DUBAI (Reuters)  Bahrain's leading Shi'ite opposition party said on Monday 250 people have been detained and 44 others went missing since a security crackdown crushed weeks of protests.
> 
> The figures by Wefaq, the largest Shi'ite Muslim opposition party, has more than doubled since last week, when it counted 95 people missing or arrested.
> 
> Earlier this month, Bahrain's Sunni rulers, the al-Khalifa family, imposed martial law and called in troops from fellow Sunni-ruled Gulf neighbors, including top oil exporter Saudi Arabia, to quell weeks of unrest during pro-democracy protest led by mostly Shi'ite demonstrators.
> 
> The severity of the crackdown, which banned all public gatherings and spread masked security forces across the city to man checkpoints, stunned Bahrain's majority Shi'ites and angered the region's non-Arab Shi'ite power Iran.
> 
> Wefaq said many Bahrainis, mostly Shi'ites, are being arrested at checkpoints or in house raids. Other times, family members call up to say their relatives never came home, Wefaq member Mattar Ibrahim Mattar told Reuters by telephone.
> 
> "We have around 250 confirmed arrested and 44 who are missing, though that number fluctuates when people reappear after hiding from police," said Mattar, a parliamentarian before Wefaq resigned over the use of force against protesters.
> 
> "Just today and yesterday, we got calls from 35 families saying they lost contact with their relatives when they passed through a checkpoint," Mattar said. "We don't know what's happened to them, authorities won't say. In these conditions, we actually have to hope they were arrested."
> 
> Bahraini officials were not immediately available to comment on Wefaq's estimated number of those missing or arrested.
> 
> More than 60 percent of Bahrainis are Shi'ites and most are calling for a constitutional monarchy, but demands by hardliners for the overthrow of the monarchy have alarmed minority Sunnis, who fear unrest serves Iran, just across Gulf waters.
> 
> Wefaq says most of those who were detained or went missing were not activists, though many political leaders were arrested in the days immediately following the March 16 crackdown.
> 
> A few of those who went missing turned up dead last week, leading to angry funerals by Shi'ite residents demanding investigations into the killings.



Bahrain opposition says 250 detained, 44 missing - Yahoo! News


----------



## High_Gravity

Grand Ayatollah Sistani condemns the Saudi and Bahrains force crackdown on Bahrains Shia , while Kuwait refuses to send troops








> Expressing grave concerns about Manamas harsh measures against unarmed civilians over the past few days, the highly influential Ayatollah Sistani emphasized Wednesday on the necessity to resolve problems in the Shia-majority country through peaceful means, his spokesman Hamad al-Khaffaf, told AFP.
> 
> The statement came after hundreds of Bahraini riot police and Saudi forces, backed by tanks and helicopters, attacked demonstrators in Manamas Pearl Square, the epicenter of anti-government protests, where demonstrators have camped out for weeks, killing at least six people and injuring more than 1,000 others.
> 
> The citys main hospital, where the injured were being treated, was also attacked by Saudi forces and everyone inside the building, including doctors and nurses, were taken hostage.
> 
> Shias around the world have condemned the brutal crackdown by the ruling Sunni dynasty.
> 
> Saudi Arabia, United Arab Emirates, Oman, and Qatar have dispatched their armed forces to crisis-hit Bahrain to assist the rulers in Manama with their brutal crackdown on nationwide protests against the Sunni-led monarchys persistent suppression of the majority Shia population.
> 
> Foreign military intervention in Bahrain has also concerned UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon, who has called for a meaningful and broad-based national dialogue.
> 
> The UN chief also urged Bahrains regional neighbors and the international community to support a dialogue process and an environment conducive to credible reform in Bahrain.
> 
> Bahraini demonstrators maintain that they will hold their ground until their demands for freedom, constitutional monarchy and a voice in the government are met.
> 
> Meanwhile, hundreds of people in Iran, Saudi Arabia, Lebanon, Iraq and Kuwait have staged demonstrations in support of protesters in Bahrain.
> 
> Iran has recalled its ambassador to Bahrain as foreign troops join Bahraini government forces in their violent crackdown on peaceful protesters.
> Following the military intervention of Saudi Arabia in Bahrain and the massacre of innocent protesters, the Islamic Republic has recalled its Ambassador to Manama Mehdi Aqa-Jafari to discuss the latest developments, according to a statement released by Irans foreign ministry on Wednesday.
> 
> The Bahrain Center for Human Rights (BCHR) says state-organized murder is taking place in Bahrain as foreign forces join Manama to quell ant-regime protests.
> More than 1,000 Saudi Arabian troops and 500 police from the United Arab Emirates, backed by tanks and helicopters, are in the oil-rich nation of Bahrain to help crush the month-long anti-government protests.



Grand Ayatollah Sistani condemns the Saudi and Bahrain&#8217;s force crackdown on Bahrain&#8217;s Shia , while Kuwait refuses to send troops « Jafria News


----------



## High_Gravity

The Sleeping Giants of Tiny Bahrain









> Risking the radicalization of Bahrains Shiite community may be a very bad idea. Worries on that score are what led Vice President Joe Biden to ask again in a phone call Sunday to the king of the island nation for a negotiated settlement between the Sunni monarchy and his repressed Shiite majority. Meanwhile, as Iraqi Shiites demonstrated in favor of their coreligionists in Bahrain, Iraqi Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki warned somewhat apocalyptically this weekend that Saudi intervention against Bahrains Shiites could ignite a sectarian war in the Persian Gulf region.
> 
> Bahrains protest movement, inspired by events in Tunisia and Egypt, began Feb. 14. The Bahraini crowds demanded the resignation of the prime minister, whom they accused of ordering severe and persistent human rights abuses. Khalifa Al Khalifa, the uncle of the king, has held the post since Bahrain became independent of Britain in 1971. The largely Shiite protesters, led by the Wifaq Party, also insisted that the constitution be altered to give more power to the Shiite majority, and that the country become a constitutional monarchy. Three small parties (including al-Haq, which had split from Wifaq), began calling in early March for an outright republic, and of course they frightened the Sunni monarchy and its Saudi backers most of all.
> 
> After a month of rallies and protests at the Pearl Roundabout in downtown Manama, the beleaguered Bahraini monarchy brought in a thousand Saudi troops to disperse the protesters on March 14. The action drew a sharp rebuke from Iran, where Speaker of Parliament Ali Larijani warned that the Saudi invasion would not pass without a reaction from Tehran. The next day, emergency laws were imposed in Bahrain, including a ban on further large public rallies and a curfew. Manama, the capital, has gradually returned to a semblance of normality, but Shiites in 12 small towns near the capital defied the state of emergency to stage protests last Friday. They were met with a harsh reaction from security police.
> 
> Among the Middle East protest movements, that in tiny Bahrain is one of the more momentous. Manama hosts the headquarters of the U.S. 5th Fleet, which provides security to a region that has nearly two-thirds of the worlds proven petroleum reserves. Bahrain has a citizen population of nearly 600,000 and about two-thirds of those are Shiite Muslims. The monarchy, which is close to being an absolute monarchy, is Sunni and has traditionally given the Shiites little respect. There are another 600,000 or so guest workers in Bahrain, probably a majority of them Sunni Muslims from India and Pakistan, though there are also substantial Hindu and Christian populations. Expatriate Sunnis are employed as police and in the army and security forces, and are sometimes given citizenship in a bid to offset the demographic weight of the Shiites.



Juan Cole: The Sleeping Giants of Tiny Bahrain - Juan Cole's Columns - Truthdig


----------



## High_Gravity

Bareed do you welcome the Kuwaitis to help mediate?

Kuwait to mediate in Bahrain crisis








> (Reuters) - Bahrain's largest Shi'ite opposition group Wefaq has accepted Kuwait as a mediator with Bahrain's government to end a political crisis gripping the tiny kingdom, a member of Wefaq said on Sunday.
> 
> Bahrain imposed martial law and called in troops from neighboring Sunni-ruled states earlier this month to quell weeks of unrest by mostly Shi'ite protesters.
> 
> Jasim Husain, a member of Wefaq, said Kuwait's Emir Sheikh Sabah al-Ahmad al-Sabah had offered to mediate between Bahrain's Sunni al-Khalifa ruling family and Shi'ite opposition groups.
> 
> "We welcome the idea of bringing in an outside element," Husain told Reuters.
> 
> Husain said talks had to address issues outlined by Bahrain's Crown Prince Sheikh Salman bin Hamad al-Khalifa before Gulf state troops entered Bahrain. These include an elected government and reform of electoral districts that the opposition says were drawn to ensure a Sunni majority in parliament.
> 
> "The fear is that the results (of mediation) may not be acceptable to the opposition or that they can't be sold to the public," said Husain.
> 
> DEMANDS DROPPED
> 
> Wefaq and its six allies said last week they would not enter talks unless the government pulled troops off the streets and freed prisoners.
> 
> Observers said Wefaq had now dropped these demands.
> 
> "This is the most significant political development in the efforts aimed at reaching a peaceful solution," said Mansoor al-Jamri, editor of the opposition Al-Wasat newspaper.
> 
> Sunni-led Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates, which view Bahrain's ruling family as a bulwark against regional Shi'ite power Iran, have sent troops to Bahrain to help it quell weeks of pro-democracy protests.
> 
> Kuwait, which has a Shi'ite minority of its own, has sent navy vessels to Bahrain under a Gulf security pact to patrol its northern coastline.
> 
> The Gulf Cooperation Council -- a regional political and economic bloc made up of Bahrain, Kuwait, Oman, Qatar, Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates -- welcomed the mediation move.
> 
> "We hope that this initiative will be in the interest of security and stability," Secretary-General Abdulrahman al-Attiyah told reporters in Kuwait.



Kuwait to mediate in Bahrain crisis | Reuters


----------



## hipeter924

He should get off the meph, or is he that stuffed from the little girls he raped last night?


----------



## High_Gravity

hipeter924 said:


> He should get off the meph, or is he that stuffed from the little girls he raped last night?



The guy looks like a joke but don't underestimate him, he can command hundreds of thousands of Shites into the streets just on his word.


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrains protest movement fades beneath government suppression








> MANAMA, Bahrain  It was late Friday afternoon. The deserted roads of this capital city were blanketed with soldiers, faces masked, seated atop armored personnel carriers. Checkpoints secured access roads to outlying Shiite villages, where squads of police were out in force to foil any protest that might erupt.
> 
> My taxi driver stopped at one checkpoint. Three riot policemen in blue uniforms bent down to look in the car.
> 
> Where are you going? one asked.
> 
> Im bringing her back to her hotel, my driver said.
> 
> The next question  Where are you coming from?  carried this tagline: Shit on you and your face.
> 
> The driver kept his cool, replying: Before you say that, you should look at my identity card  by the way, Im Sunni.
> 
> Taken aback, the policeman abjectly apologized.
> 
> Im sorry, he said, embarrassed by his mistake in assuming my driver was Shiite just because we were in a Shiite area.
> 
> The incident underscores the deep trauma afflicting this Gulf kingdom, whose citizens say they once reveled in the comforting intimacy that infuses life on a tiny island.
> 
> No more. Bahrain today is a fearful abode of sectarian division, fueled largely by the Sunni-led governments violent suppression of a once euphoric protest movement, and a campaign of Shiite intimidation that is both pitiless and petty.
> 
> People feel they are under collective punishment, said Sayed Hadi Al Mosawi, a senior official of the moderate Shiite political party, Al Wefaq. The situation is very, very bad.
> 
> The situation has included nighttime arrests of political opposition leaders, protest movement activists, human rights monitors, and even artists who supported the reformist movement. Shiites stopped at checkpoints, sometimes run by masked men in civilian clothes, are often insulted, and then robbed of their money and mobile phones, Al Mosawi said.
> 
> The home of opposition figure Munira Fakhro was firebombed twice; the offices of her party, al Waad, were burned down, and the presses of the opposition Al Wasat newspaper were vandalized. Scores of people are missing, according to Al Wefaq, the political party.
> 
> A journalist, who asked not to be named because he feared retaliation, noted that official statements used the word cleansing to describe the security forces routing on March 16 of the protesters camped in Pearl Roundabout, a traffic rotary that served as the movements main staging ground.
> 
> Its right to add ethnic, the journalist added, saying that he believed the aim of the two-week-old campaign is to instill fear and horror in the Shiite community and make everyone succumb to the authorities.
> 
> Human Rights Watch reported Tuesday that 11 people have been killed since the crackdown began, most of them by security forces using excessive force, namely crowd-control equipment at extremely close range and live gunfire. Four members of the government security forces were also killed. Prior to the crackdown, seven protesters had been killed.
> 
> Inspired by protest movements in Tunisia and Egypt, Bahrainis launched their own on Feb. 14, and it swelled beyond expectations. The demands were political reform, with most calling for a constitutional monarchy and an end to corruption. Protesters were mostly Shiite  60 percent of the islands population is Shiite  and they were demanding a fairer distribution of jobs as well as an end to their political marginalization.



Bahrain | Protests | Unrest


----------



## High_Gravity

Lebanon's militant Hezbollah group says it's not training activists leading Bahrain protests



> BEIRUT - Hezbollah says it's not involved in training activists at the helm of Shiite-led protests against the government in Bahrain.
> 
> The militant Lebanese group said in a statement on Thursday that it has no "cadre or sleeper cells" in the tiny Gulf island nation ruled by minority Sunnis.
> 
> The statement comes a day after Bahrain's Foreign Minister Sheik Khalid bin Ahmed Al Khalifa accused Hezbollah in comments published in the Arabic-language Al-Hayat newspaper of training some Bahrainis involved in the protests at home.
> 
> Like Hezbollah, most of the protesters in Bahrain are Shiites. The Shiites are a majority in Bahrain.
> 
> Hezbollah leader Sheik Hassan Nasrallah has criticized Bahrain's Sunni monarchy for bringing in Saudi-led troops from Gulf countries to help quell its unrest.



Lebanon's militant Hezbollah group says it's not training activists leading Bahrain protests - Winnipeg Free Press


----------



## bareed

Mourners carrying the youngest martyr to grave:


----------



## High_Gravity

Bareed how are you holding up over there?


----------



## High_Gravity

IRAN: Residents of Tehran give their thoughts on Arab protests and unrest 








> What do residents of the Iranian capital think about the wave of uprisings and unrest in the Arab world that have toppled the regimes of Tunisia and Egypt and are continuing to rock countries such as Libya, Bahrain and Yemen?
> 
> The Times asked a number of people in the streets of Tehran about their thoughts on what's going on in the Arab world and what they think will be the outcome of the upheavals. The responses yielded an array of reactions and differing opinions.
> 
> However, the interviewees were unified when it came to Libya, agreeing that its leader, Moammar Kadafi, must go. Many also expressed concerns about protest-stricken Bahrain -- a neighboring country with a Shiite majority population, some of whom are loyal to Iran, but is ruled by a minority Sunni dynasty -- and said the government is cracking down heavily on the Shiite demonstrators.
> 
> Mozhgan Faraji, a 33-year-old Iranian journalist, said she felt that Western countries are paying much greater attention to the war in Libya than to the demonstrations and unrest in Bahrain and Yemen and wondered why that is the case.
> 
> "I am baffled," she told the Times. "Why on Earth are the Western powers not interested in the unrest in Yemen and Bahrain? Are human rights in Yemen and Bahrain not as important as in Libya ? Perhaps the Western countries are worried about the emerging revolutionary brand of Shiite in the region. But honestly, I am happy that the crazy leader of Libya is going to be toppled."
> 
> Ali Kakavwand, a 44-year-old professor of English linguistics, expressed concern about what he described as a clampdown on Shiite demonstrators in Bahrain and said there is a need to change the political dynamics in Syria, where the Assad family has been in power for many decades.
> 
> "I am very upset for the suppression and savage crackdown of my fellow Shiites in Bahrain," he told The Times. "I wish them to be able to have more share of power. I am also angry with Saudis for demolishing the shrines of our imams in Shiite-dominated area in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> But I have no stance concerning Yemen. I do not know who is right, who is wrong in Yemen. I believe the people of Syria also have a right to change their officials and leaders. The Assad family and the Baath Party are dominating the country for more than 50 years, so let's change the faces. I wish to see the toppling of Kadafi as soon as possible. He has been responsible for the vanishing of Imam Mosa Sadr."
> 
> Dokhi Sofi, a 48-year old housewife, said she is convinced that foreign plotters from the U.S. and Britain are orchestrating the Arab protests. She added that she thinks that as a result of Western sponsorship of the uprisings, Bahrain and Yemen are likely to be taken over by Islamists and become theocracies.



IRAN: Residents of Tehran give their thoughts on Arab protests and unrest | Babylon & Beyond | Los Angeles Times


----------



## Ropey

I just wish all these Muslims would get over this death wish for Martyrdom. It's systemic to ALL of Islam.

Seriously.  It's like the dark ages thinking.


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> I just wish all these Muslims would get over this death wish for Martyrdom. It's systemic to ALL of Islam.
> 
> Seriously.  It's like the dark ages thinking.



I'm always conserned when they call dead children martyrs.


----------



## High_Gravity

Protests, repression continue in Bahrain and Yemen



> Even as Washington and the European powers bomb Libya on supposed humanitarian grounds, the US-backed regimes in Yemen and Bahrain are continuing their brutal crackdown on protesters.
> 
> On Friday, Bahrains largest opposition party claimed that the government was intensifying its arrests of protesters and opposition activists. The al-Wefaq party claimed that Bahraini security forces had arrested over 300 people since March 16, and that 24 people remain missing.
> 
> One of the opposition activists who has disappeared is Mahmoud al-Youssef, a prominent Internet blogger who has been highly critical of the al-Khalifa royal family that rules Bahrain. Human rights groups claim al-Youssef was taken into custody on Wednesday, but they are unable to obtain any information about his status or whereabouts.
> 
> Tanks are stationed near prominent buildings in the Bahraini capital, Manama, and there are police checkpoints located throughout the country. There are reports of nighttime raids by unidentified gangs, believed to be plainclothes security agents or backers of the government, on homes in poor Shiite neighborhoods. Residents have reported being assaulted and that their possessions have been destroyed.
> 
> Nabeel Rajab, the chief of the Bahrain Human Rights Center, described how several dozen masked men raided his home two weeks ago. They threatened to rape me and one man was touching my body. They hit me with shoes and punched me with fists. They were insulting me, saying things like, Youre Shiite so go back to Iran.
> 
> Rajab was blindfolded and taken from his home, which he shares with his 8-year old daughter, then beaten for two hours before being returned. Another gang of masked men armed with guns returned to his house on Wednesday to threaten him and a group of journalists he was speaking with.
> 
> For now, such measures have quelled the protests and strikes in Bahrain. But mass opposition to the al-Khalifa regime remains. We cannot stop, one protester told the Associated Press on Friday. We might go quiet for a bit to mourn the dead and treat the injured and see those in jail, but then we will rise up again, said the man, who had been fired from his teaching job for participating in a demonstration.
> 
> In a further sign that the regime is tightening its grip on power, the countrys only opposition newspaper, Al-Wasat, was shut down on Sunday. The official Bahrain News Agency accused the newspaper of unethical coverage of the ruling family and the mass protests against it.
> 
> The most widely-read publication in Bahrain, Al-Wasat was shut down pursuant to the emergency powers asserted by King Hamad last month. The royal decree allows the authorities to take any action deemed necessary to put down signs of opposition.
> 
> Mansoor al-Jamri, editor-in-chief and co-owner of Al-Wasat, issued a statement saying that the move was an attempt to silence independent news in Bahrain.
> 
> There is now no other voice but that of the state. The news blackout is so intense, added al-Jamri. The online edition of Al-Wasat was also shut down, part of wider moves by the Bahraini government to restrict access to web sites.



Protests, repression continue in Bahrain and Yemen


----------



## High_Gravity

Shiites in Iraq Support Bahrains Protesters








> BAGHDAD  The violent suppression of the uprising in Bahrain has become a Shiite rallying cry in Iraq, where the American war overturned a Sunni-dominated power structure much like the one in place in Bahrain.
> 
> They called for international action in Libya, Mr. Chalabi said in a meeting hall on the grounds of his farm outside Baghdad. But they kept their mouths shut with what is happening in Bahrain.
> 
> The Iraqi Parliament briefly suspended its work to protest Bahrains crackdown on largely peaceful protesters, and the prime minister, Nuri Kamal al-Maliki, also a Shiite, recently said in an interview with the BBC that the events in Bahrain could unleash a regional sectarian war like the one that menaced Iraq just a few years ago.
> 
> In the Shiite-dominated south, there have been calls to boycott goods from Saudi Arabia, a Sunni monarchy that sent troops to support the Bahraini government. Followers of the radical Shiite cleric Moktada al-Sadr have taken to the streets to support the demonstrators in Bahrain. And, perhaps most notably, members of the marjaiya, the top Shiite leadership in the holy city of Najaf  usually silent on political matters  have spoken out, including at Mr. Chalabis event on Friday, when a Najafi cleric said, We have tears in our eyes, and our heart aches.
> 
> Mr. Chalabi, in an interview, said it was the first time the marjaiya in Najaf had participated in a political event.
> 
> In contrast, few Sunnis have been vocal about Bahrain, and Sunni preachers during Friday Prayer have not made it a rallying cry in the way their Shiite counterparts have. In Sunni-dominated Anbar Province, some have criticized the politicians who are making an issue of Bahrain. In response to the crisis, the authorities in Bahrain have suspended flights to and from Iran and Iraq, the countries in the region with the largest Shiite populations.
> 
> Several hundred people  members of Parliament, clerics, Bahraini opposition figures  attended the gathering for Mr. Chalabis nascent organization, the Popular Committee in Iraq to Support the People of Bahrain. Outside, artists painted murals.
> 
> This painting represents the connection between Iraq and Bahrain, said Shurhabel Ahmed, who was working on a section depicting a symbol of the protest movement that had been torn down by the authorities: Bahrains Pearl Monument, surrounded by date trees. This represents the Arab countries, he said of the trees. The red is the roots of the tree  the bloodshed.
> 
> Mr. Chalabi called his effort nonsectarian and said some Sunni members of the opposition in Bahrain had been scheduled to attend. They refused to let them out, he said. They stopped them at the airport.
> 
> One Sunni who did attend the gathering was Salah al-Bander, a British citizen originally from Sudan and a former Bahraini government adviser who gained prominence five years ago with a written exposé describing the systematic oppression of Bahrains Shiite population. The episode became known as Bandergate.
> 
> In Bahrain, it is largely viewed as a Shia uprising, he said in an interview. Its not true. Some Sunnis are among the detainees.
> 
> But the Iraqi Shiite outcry, and especially the meeting that Mr. Chalabi held on Friday to discuss Bahrains Constitution, risked lending credence to the claims of the Bahraini ruling class that the uprisings were not the result of indigenous aspirations, but of foreign meddling, especially given Mr. Chalabis well-known ties to Iran.



http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/02/world/middleeast/02iraq.html?_r=1&ref=middleeast


----------



## High_Gravity

Why the protest movement in Bahrain failed








> MANAMA, Bahrain  At first, she didnt expect much from the demonstrations that began in mid-February. They drew only a few hundred people, and she had grown accustomed to her government ignoring its citizens.
> 
> The government didnt care about what the people say, said the middle-aged woman.
> 
> But like similar movements in Egypt and Tunisia, the protest movement expanded beyond expectations. Its semi-permanent base camp at Manamas Pearl Roundabout acquired a stage, big TV screens and tents for those staying overnight and for the 30-plus political factions and parties proselytizing to the crowds.
> 
> The woman, who has a writing career and is a mother, was taken in. Propelled by the feeling that her country was passing through a special time that will not come again, she became a regular visitor to the roundabout. The Arab worlds revolutionary fever had hit Bahrain and showed us we can change ... as Barack Obama said, Yes we can.
> 
> Today, that euphoria is gone and Bahrains protest movement is in tatters. Many of its leaders and activists are imprisoned and its followers, most of them Shiite, subject to harsh repression under emergency laws. Where Tunisia and Egypt saw change, Bahrain saw more of the same.
> 
> I feel they killed the hope inside us
> ~Bahraini protester The woman who related her experience of those heady days initially agreed to be named in this story. But she said later she was too afraid to be identified, citing the continuing arrests of Shiites like herself.
> 
> Interviews with Bahraini political figures, human rights activists and journalists suggest that the movements failure was due to miscalculations on all sides. But most agree that its defeat was mainly due to the ascendance of hard-liners in both the government and the protest movement. A request to interview a government official was unsuccessful.
> 
> So many things went wrong, said Bahraini novelist Fareed Ramadan, a Sunni who supported the protesters aims. So many mistakes has been done by the government. So many mistakes has been done by the Sunni [community] leadership and so many mistakes has been done in Pearl Square by protesters, he said.



Bahrain | Protests | Unrest


----------



## High_Gravity

Foreigners in Iran Support Bahrain Protests



> TEHRAN  In what appeared to be an attempt to assert Irans credentials as a supporter of protesters in Bahrain, non-Iranian religious students from the city of Qom demonstrated outside the United Nations headquarters in Tehran and the Saudi Embassy on Friday morning.
> 
> The gathering of around 1,000 people, many of them Shiite clerics, came from countries as diverse as Nigeria, Madagascar, India and Bangladesh as well as representatives from Afghanistan, Pakistan, Lebanon and Bahrain itself. A small number of women protesters wearing customary black chadors stood separately from the main crowd.
> 
> Familiar slogans such as Death to America and Khamenei is our leader were chanted in heavily-accented Farsi while Death to the Saud family and Death to the Khalife family followed in Arabic and Urdu.
> 
> This dear group has gathered today to protest against the murder of Shias and Muslims in Bahrain and to call on the United Nations to fulfill its responsibility and protect the Bahraini people, said Seyyed Reza Ali-Shah Hosseini, a Shiite cleric from Pakistan.
> 
> Irans role is the same as that of all Muslim peoples, and that is to support the Bahraini people, he said.
> 
> The demonstration comes after a week in which Iran adopted a strong position as leading state supporter of the uprising in Bahrain and laid claim to its perceived role as leader of the Islamic world.
> 
> On Thursday, the semi-official Fars news agency quoted an open letter from a number of Bahraini Shiites calling for support from Irans supreme leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei.
> 
> Our brothers, sisters and families are being killed before our eyes and no one comes to save us, the letter was quoted as saying.
> 
> Your speech in Arabic about the Egyptian revolution led our Egyptian brothers to victory, the letter continued, referring to a February speech Ayatollah Khamenei gave at the height of protests in Egypts Tahrir Square in which he described the uprising which l toppled President Hosni Mubarak as an Islamic awakening.
> 
> We are suffering and have no choice but to resist and are prepared for martyrdom, the letter continued.
> 
> Fridays rally followed a similar gathering of clerics and religious students in Tehran and other Iranian cities on Wednesday during which speeches were heard from senior clerics and representatives of Irans powerful Revolutionary Guards Corps.



http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/09/world/middleeast/09iran.html


----------



## bareed

Bahrain the kingdom of gagged mouths, this video represent current situation:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQgxuMTQ7NQ]YouTube - Bahrain the kingdom of gagged mouths[/ame]

Album on Facebook showing the bullets used by security forces, Bahrain army and Saudi Army: 
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=186353171411018&id=184985991547736&aid=45527


Sorry friends, I was in bad mood this week. it is really bad to hear that someone killed and found in garbage.


----------



## idb

I heard a news item that injured protestors are being beaten or arrested in hospital.


----------



## bareed

idb said:


> I heard a news item that injured protestors are being beaten or arrested in hospital.



Yes, the injured are arrested in the main hospital in Bahrain and the riot police with army not allow ambulance to carry up injured from villages and  protesters now treated in home.

Riot police and army scared injured by dogs and they beat them as many Docs and patient said.


----------



## bareed

Two Bahraini protesters die in police custody



> Manama, Bahrain - Bahraini authorities said Saturday two protestors have died in separate incidents, marking the third time in a week that opposition detainees have died in custody.
> Ali Isa Saqer, 31, died before reaching the hospital, the Interior Ministry said.
> Saqer, who was being held for attempted murder of policemen he allegedly tried to run-over on during unrest on March 13, was unruly inside the detention centre and the use of force was required, the ministry said.
> The statement did not clarify if other detainees were involved or injured in Saqer incident.



Two Bahraini protesters die in police custody - Monsters and Critics


----------



## rikules

California Girl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I been to Bahrain and its a lovely country, its people are taken care of for the most part, what are they protesting about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! I liked Bahrain. Very interesting place. Shame for them that their protesters have been killed.
Click to expand...


but

what if the protestors were anti-war leftists?

or pro pot?

i would suspect that a deranged right wing lunatic like you would approve of killing left wing protestorss

or pro pot protestors

or liberals
or moderate republicans
or people who aren't insane


----------



## California Girl

bareed said:


> Two Bahraini protesters die in police custody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manama, Bahrain - Bahraini authorities said Saturday two protestors have died in separate incidents, marking the third time in a week that opposition detainees have died in custody.
> Ali Isa Saqer, 31, died before reaching the hospital, the Interior Ministry said.
> Saqer, who was being held for attempted murder of policemen he allegedly tried to run-over on during unrest on March 13, was unruly inside the detention centre and the use of force was required, the ministry said.
> The statement did not clarify if other detainees were involved or injured in Saqer incident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Bahraini protesters die in police custody - Monsters and Critics
Click to expand...


Sorry to hear that, bareed. Sadly, democracy is a long, hard road... but worth the price.


----------



## Si modo

rikules said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I been to Bahrain and its a lovely country, its people are taken care of for the most part, what are they protesting about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! I liked Bahrain. Very interesting place. Shame for them that their protesters have been killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but
> 
> what if the protestors were anti-war leftists?
> 
> or pro pot?
> 
> i would suspect that a deranged right wing lunatic like you would approve of killing left wing protestorss
> 
> or pro pot protestors
> 
> or liberals
> or moderate republicans
> or people who aren't insane
Click to expand...

It appears that you let your imagination define your reality. 


That's sorta scary.


----------



## High_Gravity

In Iran, dozens of students attack Saudi embassy with firebombs to protest Bahrain crackdown



> TEHRAN, Iran - Scores of Iranian students have attacked the Saudi Arabian embassy with firebombs to protest the Gulf country's role in cracking down on anti-government protesters in Bahrain.
> 
> The official IRNA news agency says protesters tried to attach a flag of the Lebanese group Hezbollah to the embassy's gate Monday, but were prevented by police. Protesters chanted slogans against Saudi and Bahraini leaders, both followers of Sunni Islam.
> 
> Iran, predominantly Shiite Muslim, has denounced the deployment of a Saudi-led force to help prop up Bahrain's monarchy. A government crackdown against Bahrain's Shiite-led protests has killed at least 27 people. Authorities say they see Iran's influence among the opposition, though there are no visible links.



In Iran, dozens of students attack Saudi embassy with firebombs to protest Bahrain crackdown - Winnipeg Free Press


----------



## bareed

Zakarya Al-Asheeri who killed prison buried today in vilage sorrounded by Army & Riot Police


----------



## High_Gravity

Daughter Of Abdulhadi al-Khawaja, Jailed Bahraini Rights Activist, Goes On Hunger Strike 









> DUBAI, United Arab Emirates -- A daughter of a prominent Bahraini human rights activist went on hunger strike on Tuesday to protest the arrest of several family members  including her father and her husband  over anti-government demonstrations in the Gulf country.
> 
> Zainab al-Khawaja told The Associated Press that she will refuse food until her father, Abdulhadi al-Khawaja, is released, along with her husband, brother-in-law and uncle.
> 
> The 27-year-old mother of a baby girl first announced her hunger strike in a letter addressed to President Barack Obama that she posted on her blog on Monday.
> 
> The uncle was arrested in a different police sweep while the other three men were taken into custody in a raid on Zainab's house in a Shiite village outside the capital Manama on Saturday. Zainab said her father was beaten unconscious before he was taken away by armed masked men
> 
> "My father's only crime is that he has documented human rights abuses in Bahrain," Zainab al-Khawaja told the AP in a phone interview. "I demand he and all men of my family are released."
> 
> Authorities in Bahrain have cracked down heavily on decent since martial law was declared last month to quell protests by the country's Shiite majority against the Sunni royal family that has ruled the tiny Gulf island nation for more than 200 years.
> 
> The Shiites are agitating for greater political freedoms and equal rights.
> 
> Bahrain holds particular importance to Washington as the host of U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet, the main American counterweight to Iran's efforts to expand its military influence into the Gulf.
> 
> The United States has urged the monarchy to respect human rights but says little about allegations of repression against Bahrain's Shiites.



Daughter Of Abdulhadi al-Khawaja, Jailed Bahraini Rights Activist, Goes On Hunger Strike


----------



## bareed

Nabeel Rajab the president of Bahrain Center of Human Rights said "the fourth death in less than 15 days in Bahrain prisons -Killing of a Bahraini businessman Karim Fakhrawi in Bahraini prisons today" on his twitter.


----------



## bareed

Nabeel Rajab of Bahrain facing Military Trial for Publishing Photo
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4T_cUzEZs4]YouTube - Nabeel Rajab of Bahrain facing Military Trial for Publishing Photo[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

How Bahrain's Government Is Dividing the People








> Liz, a Shi'ite in her late 20s, is afraid to leave her house. She says that the last time she went out, government-hired thugs stopped her car at one of the many checkpoints that litter Manama, the capital of Bahrain. They pulled her out, asked for her identity card and tried to ascertain one thing: whether she was Sunni or Shi'ite.
> 
> "It's pure racial profiling," she says a few days later, sitting in her family's living room in Al'Ali, a Shi'ite village north of Manama. "Your name could lead to your arrest if it's a Shia name." Her brother, an IT engineer, asks not to be named for fear of retribution. The last time he went out, thugs pulled him over, with his wife and child in the car. "They hauled me out, asked, 'Are you Sunni or Shia?'" he says. "My dearest friend since childhood is a Sunni. Now he won't even speak to me. He's a former roommate, and now he treats me like a stranger." Anytime he speaks to Sunnis now, he says, "it's like there's an invisible shield between us."
> 
> An increasingly bitter sectarian divide is eroding the social fabric of the island kingdom, the result of a crackdown by the ruling Sunni government on Shi'ite antigovernment protesters. The government's new, highly effective strategy of divide and rule has sought to split the country along sectarian lines, making it harder for protesters to organize a credible national opposition movement. "The most successful revolutions in the region have been in Egypt and Tunisia, and that's because protesters have been able to unite people from different backgrounds," says Jane Kinninmont, senior research fellow for the Middle East and North Africa Program at Chatham House. "Division in conflict is a powerful tool."
> 
> So far, at least 25 Shi'ites have been killed, hundreds injured and hundreds more activists, high-profile bloggers and political leaders arrested by Bahraini government forces in violent predawn raids. Opposition-party headquarters have been torched, Shi'ite citizens shot at random by security forces. The crisis has polarized the two sects  Sunnis, the wealthier ruling class, vs. Shi'ites, who comprise the 70% majority. In February, demonstrators from both groups had said they were united. "No Sunni, no Shia," they chanted. They waved banners that read, "We are one." That unity has dissipated.
> 
> "The Bahraini regime has increasingly adopted an us-vs.-them attitude, seeing Shias as intent on subverting the country," says Shadi Hamid, research director at the Brookings Doha Center and a fellow at the Saban Center for Middle East Policy. "By repeating the same narrative over and over, more Sunnis start believing it, and more Shias feel they are being painted as enemies." The biggest factor in the split is propaganda spread by state-controlled media, namely flagship network Bahrain TV. The regime also continues to jail opposition journalists and independent bloggers, has placed strict visa restrictions on foreign reporters and shuttered the newspaper of opposition party al-Wefaq.




Read more: How Bahrain's Government Is Dividing Sunnis and Shi'ites - TIME


----------



## California Girl

Sadly, it's predictable for governments to crack down. It's frustrating to watch such disgraceful behavior by governments anywhere.


----------



## High_Gravity

California Girl said:


> Sadly, it's predictable for governments to crack down. It's frustrating to watch such disgraceful behavior by governments anywhere.



The Bahrainis have even brought in Militaries from other countries like Saudi Arabia to suppress the people, its sad.


----------



## California Girl

High_Gravity said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, it's predictable for governments to crack down. It's frustrating to watch such disgraceful behavior by governments anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bahrainis have even brought in Militaries from other countries like Saudi Arabia to suppress the people, its sad.
Click to expand...


Not surprising, considering that if Bahrain falls, it is more than likely that the Saudi people will see that as a beacon for their own uprising.


----------



## High_Gravity

California Girl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, it's predictable for governments to crack down. It's frustrating to watch such disgraceful behavior by governments anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bahrainis have even brought in Militaries from other countries like Saudi Arabia to suppress the people, its sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not surprising, considering that if Bahrain falls, it is more than likely that the Saudi people will see that as a beacon for their own uprising.
Click to expand...


That plus the Saudis don't want a new Shite led regime right next door to them.


----------



## High_Gravity

Haji Karim Fakhrawi, Bahrain Opposition Figure, Dies In Government Custody 






D





> UBAI, United Arab Emirates  Bahrain's Shiite opposition party says another one of its supporters, the fourth so far, has died in police custody.
> 
> Al Wefaq, Bahrain's main opposition bloc in the Sunni-ruled Gulf country, says Haji Karim Fakhrawi died in "mysterious circumstances."
> 
> The statement Wednesday did not say when he died.
> 
> Bahrain's official news agency said Fakhrawi died of kidney failure. The report quotes medical examiner from Bahrain Defense Forces Hospital on the cause of death.
> 
> Human rights activists and Fakhrawi's relatives say marks and bruises on his body suggest he died of torture.
> 
> At least 30 people have been killed since anti-government protests by Bahrain's Shiite majority began in February. Hundreds have been detained in the crackdown on the rebellion.



Haji Karim Fakhrawi, Bahrain Opposition Figure, Dies In Government Custody


----------



## bareed

GC it is good to see you here again. I like your discussion with High_Gravity.

We are in horrible situation, it is so bad that you go back to home and you see troops pointing bombs to your village and helicopter flied over your head.


----------



## bareed

Too Graphic: This video showing tourtor marks on died presoners
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qInmrWJ5KfI]YouTube - torture of Bahraini political prisoners[/ame]


----------



## bareed

She was talking about her family whom arrested:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAr2F-sHx34]YouTube - Maryam Alkhawaja speaks to Secretary Clinton at the US Islamic World Forum[/ame]


----------



## bareed




----------



## bareed

Francois Exposes the Bahraini Regime
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5EeapnlzBw]YouTube - Francois Exposes the Bahraini Regime[/ame]


----------



## bareed

Yathreb School: the following 14 year old girls are in police custody: Rabab Adel, Iman Ahmed, Fadeela Sayed Abbas, Zahra Mansoor

After Docs, teachers and collage students arrested this time the polise start arresting intermediate students and punishing primary students.

Yesterday the Saudi & Bahraini army demolished tow registered mosques.


----------



## bareed

What you think about arresting students?


----------



## bareed

A mosque is more than walls and a ceiling. This man defies that in Kuwaikbat Mosque's ruins.


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain called on to stop hospital crackdown








> MANAMA (Reuters) - Three non-governmental groups said Bahrain must halt human rights violations and a crackdown on hospitals where doctors and patients suspected of having joined pro-democracy protests were being arrested.
> 
> Last month, the Sunni-led Gulf Arab kingdom crushed mainly Shi'ite protests by declaring martial law, inviting in troops from Sunni neighbours such as Saudi Arabia and arresting hundreds of people, many of them activists or doctors.
> 
> Hundreds have been sacked from government jobs, rights and opposition groups say. Bahrain says it targets only those who committed crimes during the unrest in March.
> 
> London-based Amnesty International called on Bahrain's Western partners to urge Manama to end arrests of medical staff and opposition activists.
> 
> It accused Western governments of staying silent because of Bahrain's strategic location as home of the U.S. Fifth Fleet and its importance as a Gulf trade partner.
> 
> "North American and European governments, so vocal recently in espousing the cause of human rights in Libya, Tunisia and Egypt, need also to speak out loudly about what is going on in Bahrain," said Malcolm Smart, Amnesty International's director for the Middle East and North Africa.
> 
> Paris-based Medecins sans Frontieres (Doctors without Borders) Friday said Bahrain had turned hospitals into "places to be feared," where both doctors and patients suspected of having a role in the protests were detained.
> 
> "Wounds are used to identify demonstrators, restricted access to health care is being used to deter people from protesting, and those who dare to seek treatment in health facilities are being arrested," the aid group said.



Bahrain called on to stop hospital crackdown | World | Reuters


----------



## bareed

Dear High_Gravity, i appreciate your efforts you will be part of our victory against tyrants.


----------



## High_Gravity

bareed said:


> Dear High_Gravity, i appreciate your efforts you will be part of our victory against tyrants.



I really hope so Bareed, I really do.


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain crackdown fueling tensions between Iran, Saudi Arabia



> TEHRAN  A month after a brutal crackdown on Shiite protesters there, Bahrain is exacerbating tensions between Saudi Arabia and Iran, dragging relations between the Persian Gulf rivals to their lowest level in at least a decade and setting the stage for confrontations elsewhere in the region.
> 
> On Thursday, a large crowd of students rallied outside the Saudi Embassy in Tehran, chanting anti-Saudi slogans in what official news accounts described as a three-day strike protesting the suppression of anti-government demonstrations in Bahrain. The latest protests capped a week of rising tensions in which Iranian youths hurled stones and firebombs at the Saudi Embassy while Riyadh threatened to withdraw its diplomats.
> 
> Although few believe that an armed clash between the two countries is likely, U.S. officials and Middle East experts see the beginnings of a prolonged freeze in diplomatic relations along with growing risks of conflict between proxy groups in a region where Iranian-backed Shiites and Saudi-funded Sunnis have long competed for dominance.
> 
> The real battlefields are in Lebanon, Iraq and Bahrain, said Karim Sadjadpour, an Iran expert at the Washington-based Carnegie Endowment for International Peace.
> 
> Iran and Saudi Arabia have been in regional competition for decades. Both nations depend heavily on oil revenue, which Iran has employed for keeping its 1979 Islamic revolution afloat, while Saudi Arabia has used its oil and financial leverage to position itself as a main ally of the United States in the Persian Gulf region.
> 
> With the fall of other Sunni bulwarks, including Saddam Hussein in Iraq and Hosni Mubarak in Egypt, Saudi Arabia increasingly regards itself as the last defense against Iranian Shiite influence in the region.
> 
> For now, the focal point of the conflict between Iran and Saudi Arabia is Bahrain, the tiny island kingdom that is tethered to Saudi Arabia by a 16-mile causeway and is home to the U.S. Navys 5th Fleet. Responding to an appeal from Bahrains Sunni monarchy, at least 1,000 Saudi troops entered Bahrain on March 14 to help drive out protesters who had paralyzed the central business district in the capital for nearly a month.



Bahrain crackdown fueling tensions between Iran, Saudi Arabia - The Washington Post


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain seeks death sentence for protesters on trial



> Reuters) - Bahrain is seeking death penalty for a group of protesters accused of killing two policemen during anti-government demonstrations in the Gulf island kingdom, state media reported on Monday.
> 
> The government has stamped the demonstrations in a security crackdown since February when mainly Shi'ite protesters took to the streets demanding more say in the Sunni-ruled country's affairs.
> 
> Security forces have arrested hundreds of people since then and a number of them died while in official custody. Hundreds of mostly Shi'ite workers have been sacked from government jobs and state-linked companies, rights and opposition groups say.
> 
> On Sunday, Bahrain News Agency (BNA) said the military prosecutor would seek the death sentence for seven men accused of killing the policemen at the Lower National Safety Court.
> 
> It quoted the prosecutor as saying the men had "committed their crime for terrorist reasons." It gave no other details of the incident.
> 
> BNA added the defendants pleaded not guilty and that the case would be heard again on April 28.
> 
> At least 13 protesters and four police were killed during the clashes.
> 
> A hospital source told Reuters last month that at least two of the four policemen killed had been run over by cars on March 16. The government says it has only targeted those who committed crimes during the protests.
> 
> The state banned protests when it imposed martial law in March and invited troops from Sunni-led Gulf neighbors to help quash the unrest.
> 
> The state news agency said three more men also were charged with attempting to kill policemen in separate court cases.



Bahrain seeks death sentence for protesters on trial | Reuters


----------



## High_Gravity

Why Bahrain is Trying Civilians Before a Military Court








> The seven men who went on trial in Bahrain on Thursday have made history as the country's first-ever civilians to be tried before a military court. Facing the death penalty, they've been sequestered in an unknown location for weeks and accused of murdering two policemen by running them over with a car. They've had no communication with family or friends since being taken into custody last month. Human rights activists fear they have been subjected to torture. More worrisome, they have been denied access to legal counsel and face trial proceedings sealed to the public. The Bahrain News Agency said the seven men have pleaded not guilty to all charges against them.
> 
> It is the first trial to be publicly announced since the country fell under martial law on March 15, when the Sunni regime (and U.S. ally) began a severe crackdown on the opposition, a campaign that has seen about 500 mostly Shi'a anti-government supporters arrested and held incommunicado. "Putting civilians to military court is a surprise," says Nabeel Rajab, head of the Bahrain Center for Human Rights. "The government has taken it too far." Rights advocates fear that a conviction in this case may start a wave of death penalties for activists in the island Kingdom, which has rarely imposed such a sentence. The last time Bahrain handed out a death penalty was two years ago. (And according to state media, the military court in Bahrain convicted four Shi'ite protesters and sentenced them to death for the killing of two policemen during anti-government demonstrations last month in the Gulf kingdom. The three other Shi'ite activists, who were also on trial, were sentenced to life in prison for their role in the policemen's deaths.)
> 
> Under martial law, almost all civil liberties have been curtailed  as well as judicial recourse. The April 15 arrest of prominent defense attorney Mohammed al-Tajer sent a chill through the opposition: he is now incarcerated alongside many of his clients. "We have this legal black hole where no one knows what their rights are, what their access is, and they're really at the mercy of the regime," says Shadi Hamid, director of research at Brookings Doha Institute. "Essentially, legal protection is suspended  this is a part of martial law. Almost anything can be justified under the pretense of 'national security.' So all bets are off, and it should be very worrying to the opposition."
> 
> Bahrain's military prosecutor said the seven men are being tried under a 2006 anti-terrorism law which mandates the death penalty. The statue has long been criticized by international rights groups as being vague, providing a too-broad definition of what qualifies as terrorism (as in its reference to "threats to national unity"). "Anything interfering with the government's sway can be labeled 'terrorism,'" says Joe Stork, deputy director the Middle East and North Africa at Human Rights Watch. "So the risk of a capital sentence is very great."



Read more: Why Bahrain is Trying Civilians Before a Military Court - TIME


----------



## bareed

Inconsistencies in Televised Confession of Bahraini Protesters Who Were Sentenced to Death







> A military court in Sunni-ruled Bahrain sentenced four Shiite Muslim protesters to death for killing two policemen during demonstrations last month. Three other activists were sentenced to life in prison for their role in the policemen's deaths. But human rights activists have argued that the verdicts were the result of a number of legal abuses, including the arrest of one of the defendants' lawyers during the trial, the fact that the suspects weren't able to meet with their families, and the closed nature of the military trial. Despite the fact that the media were barred from the courtroom itself, the suspects' "confessions" (for some reason, Bahrainis on Twitter keep using scare quotes around that) were aired on national TV. The 24-minute segment, which includes a voice-over and dramatic score, plays like a Dateline reenactment.



Inconsistencies in Televised Confession of Bahraini Protesters Who Were Sentenced to Death -- Daily Intel


----------



## bareed

Bahrain govt. blocked its owned site!!!!

http://www.jwd.gov.bh/


----------



## Jos

Site Blocked

This web site has been blocked for violating regulations and laws of Kingdom of Bahrain.


----------



## Jos

bareed said:


> Inconsistencies in Televised Confession of Bahraini Protesters Who Were Sentenced to Death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A military court in Sunni-ruled Bahrain sentenced four Shiite Muslim protesters to death for killing two policemen during demonstrations last month. Three other activists were sentenced to life in prison for their role in the policemen's deaths. But human rights activists have argued that the verdicts were the result of a number of legal abuses, including the arrest of one of the defendants' lawyers during the trial, the fact that the suspects weren't able to meet with their families, and the closed nature of the military trial. Despite the fact that the media were barred from the courtroom itself, the suspects' "confessions" (for some reason, Bahrainis on Twitter keep using scare quotes around that) were aired on national TV. The 24-minute segment, which includes a voice-over and dramatic score, plays like a Dateline reenactment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inconsistencies in Televised Confession of Bahraini Protesters Who Were Sentenced to Death -- Daily Intel
Click to expand...


Now you know how the "Royal" Family should be treated when they are brought to trial


----------



## High_Gravity

BAHRAIN: Medical staff face prosecution, alleged torture after aiding anti-government protesters








> Nearly 50 doctors, nurses and other medical staff have been detained in Bahrain in connection with treating anti-government protesters, human-rights officials said Wednesday.
> 
> Those detained included 24 doctors and 23 nurses and paramedics, according to Nabeel Rajab, president of the Bahrain Center for Human Rights.
> 
> All of them were held somewhere nobody knows  we think they are in a military base, Rajab said. "Reports we are receiving say that almost all of them were tortured.
> 
> Fareeda Dallal, a medical professional married to a doctor who also was detained, appeared on Al Jazeera satellite network Tuesday with a black eye to say she had been harassed by her captors and forced to dance for them.
> 
> "They beat me with a hose, a big hose, on the arms and the legs. They kicked me on the back, mostly slaps on the back," she said. "They were humiliating us verbally with a lot of improper words like 'dirty Shia,' like 'whore,' that we are worthless, we can't think, we are not loyal, that we do not deserve to wear our uniform."
> On Tuesday, the leader of the Persian Gulf nations medical society was arrested, and the leader of the dental society was also in government custody, Rajab said.
> 
> Most of the respected doctors are behind bars today, all suspended from their work. People are getting treated mostly at home now because the main hospitals are being occupied by the military, he said. "Nobody goes to the hospital now, even those people who have been shot and have bullets inside their body. They are afraid to be arrested and tortured there.
> 
> At a press conference on Tuesday, Bahrain's justice minister read the charges against the medical staff, including incitement to the forceful overthrow of a political regime, dissemination of false news and malicious rumors that could harm public interest and participation in unauthorized rallies and meetings, according to the Bahrain News Agency.
> 
> Rajab said Bahrains security forces are clearly lashing out at medical staff for exposing the toll of the violent suppression on the populace by Bahrain's king, Sheik Hamed ibn Isa Khalifa, documenting the number of dead and injured for the international press.
> 
> This is the punishment for them for treating the wounded people, Rajab said.
> 
> But he said the government detentions and repression that followed the February protests in Manamas Pearl Square have not been limited to medical personnel.
> 
> After the crackdown, the government targeted every group of people who supported the uprising  they targeted teachers, politicians, academics, students  all of them were targeted group by group, Rajab said. Many thousands of people were terminated from their jobs, their houses being raided, their money stolen, including doctors.



BAHRAIN: Medical staff face prosecution, alleged torture after aiding anti-government protesters | Babylon & Beyond | Los Angeles Times


----------



## bareed

News about stopping the martial law by the end of this month..


Thanks High_Gravity for continue in posting news about Bahrain.


----------



## High_Gravity

bareed said:


> News about stopping the martial law by the end of this month..
> 
> 
> Thanks High_Gravity for continue in posting news about Bahrain.



No problem Bareed.


----------



## High_Gravity

Applying pressure on Bahrain



> GIVEN THE CIVIL WAR in Libya and serial massacres of opposition demonstrators in Syria , its not surprising that another ugly campaign of repression, in the Persian Gulf emirate of Bahrain, hasnt gotten much attention. In its own way, however, Bahrain could prove crucial to the outcome of this years Arab uprisings  and to whether it advances or damages the strategic interests of the United States.
> 
> Bahrain is host to the U.S. 5th Fleet, which patrols the Persian Gulf and is vital to the containment of Iran. But the islands ruling al-Khalifa family, which has long been closely allied with the United States, is ignoring the objections of the Obama administration by systematically persecuting those who joined a pro-democracy movement earlier this year. Since the crackdown began March 14 more than 800 people have been arrested, mostly from the majority Shiite community; many have been tortured and four have died in custody. More than 1,000 people have been fired from their jobs in a country of 700,000. Government employeees are being pressured to sign oaths of loyalty to the Sunni regime.
> 
> 
> On Sunday authorities began a trial for 21 leading activists accused of plotting to overthrow the government. The unlikely conspirators range from the leader of Bahrains most militant Shiite organization, who returned from exile in London during the protests, to the head of a secular and liberal Sunni party, whose headquarters were recently burned down. Others hauled before the court include prominent human rights activists, Shiite clerics and bloggers. The accused have not been allowed contact with their lawyers and were granted a single phone call with their families. Most say they have been tortured and some have been seriously injured.
> 
> The regimes crude political strategy is to claim that its opposition is inspired and controlled by Iran  though there is no evidence that Tehran had anything to do with the mass protests or their secular, pro-democracy agenda. Those on trial are accused, implausibly, of having ties to a terrorist organization abroad working for a foreign country. In the end, Iran is likely to be the beneficiary of the repression, which has had the effect of polarizing the country along sectarian lines and eliminating proponents of moderate political reform.
> 
> The Obama administration encouraged the reform route, which was briefly pursued by the regimes most liberal member, Crown Prince Salman bin Hamad al-Khalifa. But since Saudi Arabia sent troops to the island on March 14,the regime has practiced unrelenting sectarian repression, with Riyadhs backing. Reluctant to criticize massacres even by U.S. adversary Syria, the administration has been especially circumspect about Bahrain. Its mild message, reiterated last week by the State Department, is that there is no security solution to resolve the challenges Bahrain faces.



Applying pressure on Bahrain - The Washington Post


----------



## bigrebnc1775

The second Amendment don't leave home without it.


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain rights activist's wife details torture, unfair trial








> Prominent Bahraini rights activist tried to tell a judge today how he was sexually assaulted and threatened with rape while in government custody. But Abdulhadi al-Khawaja was forcefully removed from the courtroom.
> 
> Bahrain sentences four protesters to death, deepening anger among Shiites How Bahrain's crackdown is pushing both sides to extremes Amid unrest, Bahrain companies fire hundreds of Shiites Another defendant, the elderly Mohammed Hassan Mohammed Jawad, also tried to show the judge signs of torture on his body, but was also silenced, say witnesses.
> 
> Mr. Khawaja and Mr. Jawad are among 21 Bahrainis  mostly Shiite human rights activists, clerics, and political leaders  charged with trying to overthrow the Sunni monarchy that rules this small kingdom and of having links to a terrorist organization." They were arrested amid the country's pro-democracy uprising that began in February and though many have experienced jail before, family members say they have been treated much more harshly this time.
> 
> 
> "It has never been like this," says Khawaja's wife, Khadija Moussawi, who was present at the court hearing today and was reached by phone in Manama. "Before he was in jail, [but] he wasn't tortured like this, he wasn't beaten up like this, he wasn't psychologically tortured.
> 
> Detainees' allegations of sexual assault and physical abuse contradict the monarchy's attempt to show the kingdom is getting back to normal.
> 
> Last week, Bahrains King Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa announced that emergency declared in March would be lifted June 1. Supplementary elections will be held in September to replace the parliamentary members who resigned over the government crackdown. Bahrain Grand Prix officials have said they were ready to hold a Formula One race, which had been called off amid the protests.
> 
> But activists say the widespread crackdown has simply moved from the streets to courtrooms, workplaces, and schools.
> 
> At least 1,000 still detained; 2,000 fired
> 
> Along with the abuse alleged by detainees, at least 2,000 people have been arrested since February, and at least half of them are still jailed, says Nabeel Rajab, head of the Bahrain Center for Human Rights.
> 
> A wave of firings of Shiite employees is continuing every day, with at least 2,000 fired so far, according to Shiite political bloc Al Wefaq. The Bahrain Youth Society for Human Rights said Monday that students at Bahrain University are being forced to sign a pledge of loyalty to the government. And at the beginning of the month, authorities arrested two members of the biggest opposition bloc, Al Wefaq, a moderate Shiite group.
> 
> The crackdown is not over. This is ongoing, says Toby Jones, a historian of the modern Gulf at Rutgers University. The governments actions indicate that, far from preparing for a political solution, it is retrenching to its autocracy of the 1990s and abandoning the attempts at reform it had embarked on in the past decade, he says. I interpret all of this as a sign that there will be no liberal autocracy anymore, it's simply going to be old-fashioned autocratic politics. Because look at what happens when they open a little bit  people have expectations, and they demand things, and they threaten power.



Bahrain rights activist's wife details torture, unfair trial - CSMonitor.com


----------



## High_Gravity

IRAN: Tensions increase as second Iranian flotilla to Bahrain is blocked








> Iranian supporters of Shiite dissidents in Bahrain saw their second flotilla in less than a month turned back from the Persian Gulf kingdom Monday.
> 
> The 120 people aboard the two-ship "flotilla of solidarity" included a mix of workers, athletes, lawmakers, physicians and nurses, according to the semi-official Iranian Mehr News Agency. They had left the Iranian port of Bushehr, traveled a dozen nautical miles and were approaching international waters when they were forced to return to port by the Iranian coast guard, according to Mehr News.
> 
> There was speculation that the ships, including one named Ayat al-Ghermezi after the late Bahraini dissident poet allegedly raped and murdered by security forces, were barred from entering Bahraini waters after being intercepted by Gulf warships.
> 
> Shaykh Fawwaz Bin-Muhammad Al-Khalifah, president of the Bahraini Information Affairs Authority, told Al Arabiya satellite network that the Persian Gulf states had responded to what he believed was "Iranian interference."
> 
> "The state of Kuwait has sent naval forces to the Kingdom of Bahrain. It is participating with its sister nations in the Peninsula Shield in deterring any assault against the Kingdom of Bahrain," Al-Khalifah said.
> For weeks, Bahraini authorities have criticized Iran's decision to dispatch the ships, claiming it was an infringement on Bahraini sovereignty. The kingdom has faced opposition from anti-government protesters since February, many of whom have been detained in a bloody crackdown of pro-democracy movements.
> 
> Nasser Al Fadhala, a former member of Bahrain's parliament, announced Thursday that "Iran should stop interfering in our country's issues. By sending this aid flotilla to Bahrain they are highlighting their propaganda to support those people, who failed to overthrow our regime," according to the pro-Bahraini government Gulf Daily newspaper.
> 
> Bahraini scholar Shaykh Salah Al-Jowdir said the flotilla was an act of war and warned that anyone who tried to enter Bahraini national waters would be intercepted.
> 
> Iran's government has tried to support Shiites in Bahrain, which until 1960 was the 14th province of Iran. According to the semi-official news agency Fars News, Iranians paying tribute to those who died in the Iran-Iraq war signed a scroll in March showing their solidarity with Bahrain's oppressed people.
> 
> On Monday, the Iranian foreign ministry hosted Bahraini dissident Saeed Alshabi for a seminar addressing the uprising in Bahrain during which he accused western nations, Saudi and Jordanian monarchies of collaborating to suppress pro-democracy protests there.



IRAN: Tensions increase as second Iranian flotilla to Bahrain is blocked | Babylon & Beyond | Los Angeles Times


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahraini activist said threatened with rape: report








> DUBAI: A prominent Bahraini human rights activist said he had been threatened with rape while in custody after he refused to apologise to the king over his role in anti-government protests.
> 
> During a demonstration on Tuesday, a protester drove his car into a group of policemen and injured nine of them, state television reported.
> 
> Human rights groups said Abdulhadi al-Khawaja, former president of the Bahrain Centre for Human Rights (BCHR), was removed from a military court on Monday on the third day of his trial after he told the judge about his treatment.
> 
> He said that despite prior complaints the court had not taken action to secure his safety.
> 
> The judge refused to listen to these statements and Mr Alkhawaja was ordered out of the courtroom, BHCR and Bahrain Youth Society for Human Rights said in a joint statement.
> 
> The interior ministry media office said no one was available to comment on the report. Other officials could not be reached.
> 
> Khawaja is one of 21 activists charged with trying to topple the Sunni-led government during weeks of popular Shiite protests, calling for greater political freedoms, an end to sectarian discrimination and a constitutional monarchy.
> 
> Some hardline Shiite groups also called for a republic.
> 
> Khawaja has in all three trial sessions so far voiced allegations of abuse but was silenced by the judge on each occasion, the two rights groups said in their statement.
> 
> The rights groups said Khawaja told relatives and his lawyer that he had been taken by four men to an unknown location where a man there told him he was a representative of the king.
> 
> They asked him if he would apologise in a video message and he refused, then he was taken to a room where the men used foul language and threatened him with rape, the rights groups said, adding they also threatened to rape his activist daughter.



Bahraini activist said threatened with rape: report | World | DAWN.COM


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain Sentences 9 Protesters to 20 Years in Prison, BNA Says



> May 19 (Bloomberg) -- Bahrain's Lower National Safety Court sentenced nine people to 20 years in prison after they were convicted of kidnapping a police officer, the state-run Bahrain News Agency said today.
> 
> The men, including a prominent cleric, were involved in anti-government demonstrations in the kingdom that began Feb. 14, the Bahrain Youth Society for Human Rights said in a statement today. All are Shiite Muslims, Mohammed Al-Maskati, head of the rights group, said in a telephone interview.
> 
> Last week, King Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa ordered a June 1 end to the country's state of emergency, which was declared in March as the government sought to quell Shiite-led demonstrations calling for more democracy and civil rights after popular uprisings ousted rulers in Egypt and Tunisia earlier this year. Gulf monarchies, led by Saudi Arabia, sent troops into Bahrain March 15 to help the government contain unrest.
> 
> Last month, the court sentenced four demonstrators to death for the murder of two police officers. The government issued a ban on April 9 of any reporting of cases at the National Safety Courts, which handle cases under the emergency law.
> 
> While Bahrain is ruled by a Sunni Muslim monarchy, Shiites make up about 70 percent of the population and many retain cultural and family ties to Shiite-led Iran. In March, Bahrain recalled its ambassador from Iran after the Iranian Foreign Ministry spokesman, Ramin Mehmanparast, said the deployment of troops from Gulf Cooperation Council nations to Bahrain in response to the protests was "meddling."



Read more: Bahrain Sentences 9 Protesters to 20 Years in Prison, BNA Says


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain visit: Cameron embraces tyranny









> In Bahrain, it was another day of violence and repression as the Saudi-backed Al-Khalifa dynasty continued to clamp down on protesters demanding a better life for the repressed Shia majority.
> 
> 
> But in Downing Street, David Cameron exchanged a warm handshake with Bahrain's Crown Prince, Sheikh Salman bin Hamad al-Khalifa. While other Arab tyrants feel the full force of British disapproval, Sheikh Salman is here on a mission to repair the damaged reputation of his dynasty. His visit prompted an outcry from politicians and civil rights campaigners. It came on the day when President Obama delivered his first major speech on the Arab Spring, which he said would open a "new chapter in American diplomacy". "It will be the policy of the US to promote reform, and to support transitions to democracy," he promised.
> 
> The Labour MP Denis MacShane, a former Foreign Office minister, said: "It's unbelievable, at a time when Bahrain is becoming the torture chamber of the Gulf, with terrible reports of killings and beatings, that David Cameron has even allowed the torturer-in-chief into Britain, let alone into Downing Street." Amnesty International UK's director, Kate Allen, said: "The Prime Minister ought to make it clear to Sheikh Salman that Bahrain's relations with the UK will suffer if the Bahraini authorities refuse to allow peaceful protests or conduct proper investigations into numerous allegations that detained protesters have been tortured."



Bahrain visit: Cameron embraces tyranny - UK Politics, UK - The Independent


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain must commute protesters death sentences 








> The Bahraini authorities must overturn death sentences imposed on two activists for the alleged killing of two police officers during anti-government demonstrations earlier this year, Amnesty International said today.
> 
> Bahrains National Safety Appeals Court confirmed the death sentences against Ali Abdullah Hassan al-Sankis and Abdelaziz Abdelridha Ibrahim Hussain on Sunday.  The court commuted the death sentences of two other men accused with them to life imprisonment.
> 
> The confirmation of the death sentences imposed on these two men is nothing short of alarming. While the Bahraini government has a responsibility to protect the public and bring to justice those responsible for committing violent crimes, the government must not let these executions go ahead.
> 
> The death penalty is the ultimate form of cruel and inhuman treatment and ought not to be used under any circumstances
> 
> We are urging King Hamad bin Issa Al Khalifa not to sign the execution order for these two protesters, and to commute their sentences without delay, said Malcolm Smart, Amnesty Internationals Director for the Middle East and North Africa.
> 
> To execute these two men would represent an irrevocable step and it would plunge Bahrain into an even deeper human rights crisis than it is experiencing now.
> 
> The two men were convicted, with three others, of the premeditated murder of two policemen by running them over with a vehicle on 16 March.
> 
> That day, the security forces launched a fierce new crackdown on anti-government protests following the Kings declaration of a state of emergency, termed the State of National Safety  on 15 March, after bringing in Saudi Arabian troops to help quell the protests.



Bahrain must commute protesters


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahraini Activist Blasts Trial of Civilians in Martial Court 








> TEHRAN (FNA)- President of Bahrain's Center for Human Rights Nabeel Rajab lashed out at the death penalty decree issued against two revolutionary figures in the country, cautioning that trying civilians in martial courts is "political and illegal".
> 
> "The decree issued by a Bahraini marshal court is completely unacceptable and is considered as a political decree since the court which issued it is affiliated to Bahrain's ruling family and the decrees issued by them are not compatible with justice," Rajab told FNA on Tuesday.
> 
> He reiterated that Bahraini Minister of State for Defense Affairs Muhammad bin Abdallah Al Khalifa who chairs the martial court is a member of the al-Khalifa family embattled by the Bahraini people.
> 
> Rajab said that trying people in a martial court is inhumane because they are not provided with an attorney right and are not allowed to meet their families.
> 
> Anti-government protesters have been holding peaceful demonstrations across Bahrain since mid-February, calling for an end to the Al Khalifa dynasty's over-40-year rule.
> 
> Violence against the defenseless people escalated after a Saudi-led conglomerate of police, security and military forces from the Persian Gulf Cooperation Council (PGCC) member states - Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, the United Arab Emirates, Oman and Qatar - were dispatched to the tiny Persian Gulf kingdom on March 13 to help Manama crack down on peaceful protestors.
> 
> Yet, protests and rallies continued throughout the country in defiance of the martial law put in place by Manama since last month. People have announced that they will continue protests until the regime collapses.
> 
> Last week, a member of the Society for Supporting Bahraini People, Qassem al-Hashemi, had announced that his group has thousands of documents which show severe violation of human rights by the Bahraini security forces.
> 
> "More than 20,000 cases of human rights violation have been registered in Bahrain so far," al-Hashemi told FNA on Sunday, stressing that these are only a part of the crimes committed by the al-Khalifa and Saudi security forces against the Bahraini people.
> 
> "The number of human rights violations in the recent developments in Bahrain is way beyond these figures, but because the al-Khalifa militaries and the so-called Island Shield Forces do much of these crimes inside detention centers and away from the eyes of the people, photographers and cameramen, we have been able to register only 20,000 cases of human rights violation in the form of photographs, video footages and other documents," he added.



Fars News Agency :: Bahraini Activist Blasts Trial of Civilians in Martial Court


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain hopes for normalcy with martial law lifted



> MANAMA, May 25 (Reuters) - Bahrain will lift a state of emergency next week that was imposed when the government suppressed a democracy protest movement in March with the help of Saudi and other Gulf Arab forces.
> 
> After two months of negative publicity around the world over its crackdown and a collapse of business and leisure tourism, Bahrain hopes for a return to normalcy on June 1, following the end of night curfew in Manama this week.
> 
> Martial law was imposed in mid-March when the authorities broke up a sit-in of thousands at a traffic roundabout in Manama. Ending the emergency situation two weeks early, the government hopes, will send the right signals to the outside world.
> 
> But democracy activists say that while the ruling Al-Khalifa family and the Sunni Muslim elite are keen for business to return, they have no intention of easing up on behind-the-scenes repression of the majority Shi'ite population.
> 
> They would be helped in that by a purge of people who took part in the protests and other Shi'ites in many companies over the past two months. Clashes between police and protesters in Shi'ite villages would be tolerable since the country has often experienced such street unrest in the past and a media crackdown makes it less likely to get reported.
> 
> Some areas saw protests this week after a military court upheld the death sentence against two people over the killing of two policemen.
> 
> A boon for the government would be reinstating Bahrain in this year's Formula One motor racing calendar, after it was forced to postpone its grand prix scheduled for March. The championship is due to take a decision on the issue on June 3.
> 
> "Removing the curfew and ending the law earlier than the defined period shows things are moving better than expected and life is returning to normal," said Jamal Fakhro, deputy speaker of parliament. "Everybody is excited."
> 
> U.S. President Barack Obama criticised Bahrain -- an ally that hosts the U.S. Fifth Fleet and seen as a bulwark against Iran -- during a speech last week but pressure has been slight. U.S. and British warnings against travel to the country remain.



Bahrain hopes for normalcy with martial law lifted | Reuters


----------



## High_Gravity

The role of the Islamic Republic in Bahrain 








> Much has been made of the link between the Islamic Republic of Iran and the Shia of Bahrain. Both the ruling regime in Bahrain and the Saudi invading force - leading the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) to keep the ruling elite in power - accuse the Islamic Republic of fomenting revolt in the tiny but strategically significant Bahrain. "The Sunni royal family in Saudi Arabia," according to Britain's Daily Telegraph, "fears the growing influence of Shiite Iran in the Middle East, and is helping Bahrain's Sunni rulers retain power." The clerical rulers of the Islamic Republic deny any involvement. The same Telegraph report indicates that "the [UK] Ministry of Defence has now admitted that members of the Saudi Arabian National Guard sent into Bahrain may have received military training from the British Armed Forces in Saudi Arabia".
> 
> In the crossfire between these charges - the Bahraini ruling regime accusing the Islamic Republic of interference and support for the democratic uprising in their country, while the British army is in fact training the Saudis to go and crush that very uprising, Bahraini democracy activists are being brutally suppressed.  "After severely curbing news coverage of its crackdown on opposition groups by foreign reporters," reported Roy Gutman of the Miami Herald from Dubai, on 25 May 2011. "Bahraini authorities have begun an assault on local journalists working for international news agencies - with arrests, beatings and, apparently in one instance, electric shock."
> 
> Clearing through all the hypocrisies and duplicities that cloud the vision, the influence of the Islamic Republic in Bahrain is not what the ruling regimes in Bahrain and Saudi Arabia, and their supporters in London and Washington DC, wish you to believe: That the ruling clergy in Iran is supporting the democratic uprising in Bahrain. That would be very odd indeed. Why would the Islamic Republic help a democratic uprising in Bahrain, while viciously suppressing one of their own? Just because the protestors in Bahrain happy to be Shia? That would be the bizarrest thing ever.
> 
> All these protestations notwithstanding, the Islamic Republic and Bahrain are in fact identical - not just in the majority of their population being Shia but in being ruled by two identically brutal and intolerant dictatorships. The Islamic Republic is frightened out of its wits by the Arab Spring, especially on its own back door, in Bahrain: for the more this Spring blooms and flowers the more it exposes the criminal atrocities of the Islamic Republic over the past thirty years, including, most recently, its own homegrown Green Movement - which one might in fact consider an early blooming of the Arab Spring.



The role of the Islamic Republic in Bahrain - Opinion - Al Jazeera English


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain warns against unrest as king calls for dialogue








> (CNN) -- Bahrain on Tuesday warned against anti-government activity one day ahead of its plans to lift emergency laws that had allowed for a crackdown on opposition leaders, journalists and other activists.
> 
> The country's Ministry of Justice warned against "any type of activities that could affect the security or harm the national peace and safety," Bahrain's official news agency reported.
> 
> The lifting of the emergency laws, imposed in mid-March, is thought to be an effort to signal an end to months of civil unrest stemming from the Arab Spring, a wave of anti-government demonstrations that started in Tunisia and have since roiled several countries in the Middle East and North Africa, including Egypt, Syria, Yemen and Bahrain.
> 
> On Tuesday, Bahrain King Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa appealed for dialogue, saying that talks with opposition groups are scheduled to begin in July.
> 
> The U.S. pulled its human rights officer from the U.S. embassy in Bahrain after he became the target of a harassment campaign that senior U.S. officials say appears to have been fanned by some hard-line members of the government.
> 
> Ludovic Hood, who left the country last Thursday, was for months the subject of threats and anti-Semitic slurs on a pro-government website and officially sanctioned newspapers, the officials said.
> 
> Hood was scheduled to leave the country this summer, as his tour of duty was coming to a close. But senor U.S. officials said the embassy sent him home several weeks early over concern for his safety.
> 
> Last week, Bahrain said it had released 515 detainees imprisoned since the state of emergency went into effect, though it is unclear how many people are in custody.
> 
> The country is also set to hold parliamentary elections in September, filling seats vacated by members of the Wefaq party, Bahrain's largest Shiite opposition group, which left in protest over the crackdown.
> 
> The government has since come under intense criticism by human rights groups over its detentions, including the arrest of at least two Wefaq lawmakers.
> 
> It is not clear whether those opposition leaders will be permitted to take part in the September elections, though Bahrain has said in the past that all accusations about detainees will be investigated.
> 
> Protesters initially took to the streets of Manama, the capital, to demand reform and the introduction of a constitutional monarchy. But some have called for the removal of the royal family, which has led the Persian Gulf state since the 18th century.



Bahrain warns against unrest as king calls for dialogue - CNN.com


----------



## High_Gravity

Protests simmer as Bahrain wins back Formula One



> (Reuters) - Bahrain scored a public relations coup on Friday by winning back its Formula One Grand Prix, canceled earlier this year after pro-democracy protests erupted in the Gulf Arab island kingdom.
> 
> Majority Shi'ites demanding political reforms continued to stage protests on Friday, two days after the lifting of emergency rule that the country's minority Sunni rulers hope will bring back tourism and commerce after months of turmoil.
> 
> "Congratulations -- we got it!" Fayyad, a Sunni employee of a private airline, shouted in a cafe in Manama when news began to buzz in social media that a motor racing council meeting in Barcelona had agreed to reinstate the race later this year.
> 
> In February, Bahrain canceled the Formula One season's opening race after clashes between security forces and protesters camped out in their thousands at Pearl Roundabout.
> 
> Despite calls by human rights groups against reinstating the race, a source told Reuters that the vote for Bahrain had been unanimous. The race is now scheduled for October 30.
> 
> "As a country we have faced a difficult time, but stability has returned; with businesses operating close to normal, the State of National Safety lifted and countries removing travel restrictions," said Bahrain International Circuit head Zayed R Alzayani.
> 
> "Collectively, we are in the process of addressing issues of national and international concern, and learning lessons from the recent past. By the time the Grand Prix arrives we will be able to remind the world about Bahrain at its best."
> 
> Alzayani said the race would attract 100,000 visitors, support 3,000 jobs and deliver a $500 million economic boost.
> 
> One Shi'ite employee told Reuters this week he had been fired despite not taking any days from work to take part in the protests. He said was abused during 20 days in detention and that 27 others dismissed or suspended faced similar treatment.
> 
> Zayani denied that some staff of the BCI had been suspended because they were Shi'ite.
> 
> But leading Bahraini rights activist Nabeel Rajab criticised the decision to bring back the race.
> 
> "We are going to use this event to expose the human rights violations in Bahrain and let the outside world know what's happening here," he said. "Sadly the decision comes at the same time as we buried two people today who were victims of government repression."
> 
> Police fired teargas to break up a protest by some 500 people early on Friday shouting "Down with (King) Hamad" and "Gulf forces out" in the district of Sanabis.
> 
> The protest began after the funeral of Zainab Ali Altajer, whose family said she died from the effect of a sound bomb during disturbances the day before.
> 
> A second funeral was held in Manama for a man who died after spending time in a state hospital for injuries sustained during the protests. They said his body showed signs of torture. An interior ministry statement said he died of natural causes.
> 
> Shi'ites say even if the emergency law has ended they suffer from the same security measures to stop them protesting.



Protests simmer as Bahrain wins back Formula One | Reuters


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain Doctors Face Trial Over Role In Protests 








> DUBAI, United Arab Emirates  Dozens of doctors and nurses who treated injured anti-government protesters during the months of unrest in Bahrain went on trial in a security court on Monday on allegations they participated in efforts to overthrow the Gulf country's monarchy.
> 
> The prosecution of 47 health professionals is a sign that Bahrain's Sunni rulers will not end their relentless pursuit of the Shiite-led opposition despite officially lifting emergency rule last week.
> 
> The doctors and nurses were arraigned on Monday during a closed hearing in a security court authorized under emergency rule that was imposed in mid-March to crush weeks of demonstrations by Bahrain's Shiite majority, which has campaigned for greater freedoms, equal rights and an elected government. The court has military prosecutors and military and civilian judges.
> 
> The medical workers were charged with participating in efforts to topple Bahrain's Sunni monarchy and taking part in illegal rallies. Other charges against the doctors and nurses, most of whom treated injured protesters in the state-run Salmaniya Medical Complex in the capital, Manama, include harming the public by spreading false news and denying medical attention to several Sunni patients.
> 
> Only select journalists are allowed to cover the trials in the security court after authorities put a gag order on legal proceedings against suspected opposition supporters. Select family members were allowed to attend Monday's arraignment. Amid tight security in and outside the court, relatives were also given 30 minutes to talk to the defendants after proceedings were adjourned to give lawyers more time to prepare for their clients' defense.
> 
> Another hearing in the case is set for June 13.
> 
> During the unrest, medical staff in Bahrain repeatedly said they were under professional duty to treat all and strongly rejected claims by authorities that helping anti-government protesters was akin to supporting their cause.
> 
> Bahrain's military took over the Salmaniya hospital after martial law was imposed March 15. The government said the complex was used to stage protests and conduct illegal political activities, charging the 47 doctors and nurses in custody with additional offenses, such as assault, embezzlement and possession of weapons.
> 
> The doctors and patients in Salmaniya said soldiers and police had conducted interrogations and detentions inside the complex and many injured protesters did not seek treatment there for fear of being arrested.



Bahrain Doctors Face Trial Over Role In Protests


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain crown prince meets with Obama, welcomes his 'understanding'



> (CNN) -- Bahrain's crown prince, whose country has been wracked by anti-government protests, thanked U.S. President Barack Obama on Wednesday for his backing of a "national dialogue" to help resolve the country's political crisis.
> 
> "President Obama's support and understanding regarding Bahrain's forthcoming national dialogue were most welcome, as were his comments on the circumstances required to ensure its success," Crown Prince Salman said in a prepared statement.
> 
> Protests swept the strategically important island kingdom this year as populations across the Arab world rose up against their rulers. Bahrain, a small, predominantly Shiite country governed by a Sunni royal family, is home to the U.S. Navy's Fifth Fleet, and the United States has been concerned about the instability there.
> 
> Obama had a "productive discussion" with the crown prince on Tuesday, the White House said. He "reaffirmed the strong commitment of the United States to Bahrain" and said both the government and the opposition must compromise.
> 
> The president welcomed Bahraini King Hamad's decision to end the "state of national safety" early and the announcement that the national dialogue on reform would begin in July.
> 
> Obama said the "stability of Bahrain depends upon respect for the universal rights of the people of Bahrain, including the right to free speech and peaceful assembly, and a process of meaningful reform that is responsive to the aspirations of all."
> 
> The crown prince said Wednesday he shared the president's "outlook concerning respect for universal rights and the continuance of Bahrain's process of meaningful reform, which is a fundamental priority for the kingdom." He said Bahrain's commitment to reform "remains steadfast."



Bahrain crown prince meets with Obama, welcomes his 'understanding' - CNN.com


----------



## High_Gravity

Cultivating a Prince to Coax an Ally to Change








> WASHINGTON  As the Arab Spring grinds into summer, President Obama has turned on repressive Arab governments in different ways and at different speeds. He broke quickly with Col. Muammar el-Qaddafi of Libya and more reluctantly with Hosni Mubarak of Egypt. He slapped sanctions on Bashar al-Assad of Syria and has encouraged a Saudi-led effort to ease Ali Abdullah Saleh out of Yemen.
> 
> Only in the case of Bahrain has Mr. Obama kept out the welcome mat  prodding, cajoling and exhorting members of its royal family to ease a crackdown that crushed peaceful protesters demanding democratic change. In particular, the administration has cultivated Crown Prince Salman bin Hamad bin Isa al-Khalifa, the 41-year-old heir to the throne who graduated from American University in Washington and speaks English like someone from the mid-Atlantic region.
> 
> On Thursday, Prince Salman met Vice President Joseph R. Biden Jr., completing a high-level tour that included a White House meeting Tuesday with President Obama and his national security adviser, Thomas E. Donilon. He also paid a call to Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton, who said the United States supported the kinds of important work that the crown prince has been doing in his nation.
> 
> The prince, who is considered the most moderate member of his family, has been assigned to lead whatever dialogue there is with the opposition. But this is the same Sunni monarchy that imposed martial law to silence the demands of the mostly Shiite opposition. It also allowed the deployment of Saudi troops as part of a campaign to stop further protests, which has included widespread arrests, detentions and, most recently, the trials of 47 doctors and nurses who treated injured demonstrators.
> 
> Given Mr. Obamas lofty rhetoric about the historic significance of the uprisings in the Arab world, why engage with a royal family that has led such a brutal crackdown?
> 
> Partly it is an acknowledgment of geopolitical reality. Bahrains royal family is unlikely to topple, if only because the Sunnis who rule Saudi Arabia will not tolerate their neighbor being run by a Shiite-led government. Bahrain is also home to the United States Navys Fifth Fleet. And it is close to Saudi Arabia, Washingtons most powerful ally in the region.
> 
> So administration officials are clinging to the hope that, perhaps against the odds, Bahrains leaders  or at least the crown prince  may be willing to undertake democratic changes.
> 
> You have somebody in the crown prince whos credible, who seems to want to do the right thing, said one senior administration official. But, as another administration official put it, Its not as if we have that many choices about who to talk to about promoting a dialogue.
> 
> Even before the uprisings, the United States looked to Prince Salman. In a diplomatic cable sent by the American Embassy in Bahrain in late 2009, and made public by WikiLeaks, he was described as very Western in his approach and closely identified with the reformist camp in the royal family  particularly with respect to economic and labor reforms designed to combat corruption and modernize Bahrains economic base.
> 
> But several analysts warn that even if Prince Salman is sincere, he is only one member of a family that includes hard-liners like his uncle, Prince Khalifa bin Salman al-Khalifa, the long-serving prime minister. With his mild manner and fluent English, Prince Salman may be merely the monarchys friendly face, skeptical analysts say.
> 
> The prince is on a world tour to convince people that Bahrain is turning over a new leaf when in fact the hard-liners are conducting business-as-usual at home, said Leslie Campbell, regional director for the Middle East and North Africa at the National Democratic Institute, which is active in Bahrain.



http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/10/world/middleeast/10bahrain.html?_r=1&ref=world


----------



## High_Gravity

Rights group urges Bahrain to stop military trials



> Manama, Bahrain (CNN) -- Human Rights Watch is urging Bahrain to stop special military court proceedings against those arrested during the country's anti-government's protests.
> 
> Most convictions were for patently political charges such as participating in unauthorized demonstrations and "incitement of hatred against the regime," and resulted in prison sentences ranging from one to five years, the group said Tuesday.
> 
> "Bahraini authorities should immediately halt all proceedings before the special military court and free everyone held solely for exercising their rights to free speech and peaceful assembly," the group said in a statement.
> 
> Those charged with genuine criminal offenses should be tried in an independent civilian court, it said.
> 
> Bahrain is one of several Middle Eastern and North African countries embroiled in anti-government protests. The ruling royal family -- Sunnis in a majority-Shiite nation -- accuses protesters of being motivated by sectarian differences and supported by Iran.
> 
> In recent days, the government began special military prosecutions of some of the protesters.
> 
> Human Rights Watch said these court proceedings violate international law.
> 
> "Most defendants hauled before Bahrain's special military court are facing blatantly political charges, and trials are unfair," said Joe Stork, deputy Middle East director at Human Rights Watch.
> 
> In a meeting with U.S. President Barack Obama last week, Bahrain's Crown Prince Salman bin Hamad al-Khalifa pledged he is seeking national dialogue with the protesters.
> 
> Bahrain's crackdown contradicts statements the prince made, Human Rights Watch said.
> 
> "The Crown Prince may be sincere in his efforts to promote dialogue, but what good is that while back home the government is crushing peaceful dissent and locking up people who should be part of the dialogue," Stork said.
> 
> As of Monday, 82 people have received verdicts from the military courts and 77 of them have been convicted. The sentences have ranged from five years in prison to life -- as well as two death sentences, the organization said.
> 
> Some of the trials have started without the lawyers or family members of the protesters being notified, Human Rights Watch said.
> 
> Bahrain is home to the U.S. Navy's Fifth Fleet, and the United States has been concerned about the instability in the Persian Gulf island state.



Rights group urges Bahrain to stop military trials - CNN.com


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain sentences college-aged poet to one year in prison



> A college student who wrote critical poems about Bahrains royal family during pro-democracy protests in the island kingdom earlier this year was sentenced to one year in prison today by a military court.
> 
> But in Bahrain, it's bring on the Grand Prix! Bahrain campaign to humiliate Shiites goes beyond politics Bahrain rights activist's wife details torture, unfair trial According to the Bahrain Youth Society for Human Rights, which reported her sentence, Ayat Al Gormezi was found guilty of taking part in illegal protests, disrupting public security, and inciting hatred of the Bahraini government.
> 
> Ms. Gormezi, who read her poems aloud in videos posted on YouTube, has been detained since March 30. She was physically and psychologically abused by security officials during the initial days of her detention, according to a person familiar with her case. Her poems questioned the parentage of the prime minister and imagined the king speaking with the devil.
> 
> Gormezis ordeal and hundreds of others documented by Bahraini and international human rights groups underscore a deeply troubling aspect of the Bahraini governments policy of repression: Apart from quashing political dissent, the Sunni-led government appears bent on psychologically humiliating the islands Shiite majority into silent submission.
> 
> The main opposition party, Wefaq, says that around 400 Bahrainis, including 48 medical personnel and 22 opposition figures, have been brought before military courts as part of the governments almost three-month-old crackdown on the pro-reform movement.



Bahrain sentences college-aged poet to one year in prison - CSMonitor.com


----------



## voice4HR

bahrainis are facing unspeakable atrocities at the hand of the government and it is well past time that the international community is being made aware of this


----------



## High_Gravity

voice4HR said:


> bahrainis are facing unspeakable atrocities at the hand of the government and it is well past time that the international community is being made aware of this



No one is even talking about it anymore, I have to dig for any kind of news on Bahrain.


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain Protest Detainees Need Rights Protection, Says U.S. Envoy








> MANAMA, Bahrain -- American officials are concerned about claims of abuses against detainees following Bahrain's crackdowns on Shiite-led protesters demanding sweeping reforms in the kingdom, a top U.S. rights envoy said Wednesday.
> 
> But the State Department official, Michael Posner, also expressed hopes for proposed talks next month between Bahrain's Sunni rulers and opposition groups.
> 
> At least 31 people have died since the unrest began in February  inspired by uprisings elsewhere in the region  yet Washington has made no moves to punish Bahrain's monarchy.
> 
> Bahrain's rulers have waged a harsh campaign to crush dissent but also play host to the highly strategic U.S. Navy Fifth Fleet.
> 
> "The challenge now is how to initiate dialogue with representatives of all sides and to ensure that this dialogue will address and resolves divisive issues," said Posner, the U.S. assistant secretary of state for democracy, human rights and labor.
> 
> Bahrain and its Gulf Arab allies are deeply concerned over expanding influence by Shiite power Iran and view any gains by Bahrain's Shiite citizens as a possible new foothold for Tehran.
> 
> This leaves Washington caught between backing its traditional Gulf partners  led by Saudi Arabia  and expressing support for the greater political openness and rights pushed by the demonstrators in Bahrain.
> 
> Shiites comprise about 70 percent of Bahrain's population, but claim they face systematic discrimination such as being blackballed from top government or military posts.
> 
> The ruling dynasty has come under sharp criticism from international rights groups. The far-reaching crackdowns include hundreds of arrests, purges from workplaces and universities, and accusations of anti-state conspiracies in trials before a special security court.



Bahrain Protest Detainees Need Rights Protection, Says U.S. Envoy


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahraini protesters rally in Malikiya








> Anti-government protesters have once again taken to the streets in Bahrain, demanding an end to the rule of Al Khalifa dynasty and departure of Saudis forces.
> 
> 
> Protesters in the northwestern town of Malikiya staged another demonstration on Monday, condemning the Saudi occupation of their country and called for the immediate withdrawal of Saudi troops.
> 
> The Bahraini people continue to hold protests on a daily basis despite the brutal crackdown by the regime forces.
> 
> Bahraini opposition says protesters will continue their street demonstrations until the nation's demands are met.
> 
> Saudi-led forces were deployed to the Persian Gulf island nation in mid-March upon Manama's request to help Bahraini troops quell the nationwide anti-regime protests. Many countries have condemned Saudi Arabia's military intervention in Bahrain.
> 
> Saudi activists have also repeatedly called for the withdrawal of their troops from the neighboring country.
> 
> Thousands of anti-government protesters have been staging demonstrations in Bahrain since mid-February, demanding political reforms and a constitutional monarchy, a demand that later changed to an outright call for the ouster of the ruling Al Khalifa family following its brutal crackdown on popular protests.
> 
> Scores of people have been killed and hundreds, including doctors and journalists, have been arrested in the Saudi-backed crackdown on peaceful protesters in Bahrain.
> 
> Human rights groups and the families of protesters arrested during the crackdown say that most detainees have been physically and mentally abused, while the whereabouts of many of them still remain unknown.
> 
> Amnesty International and Human Rights Watch have criticized the Manama for its brutal crackdown on civilians.



tehran times : Bahraini protesters rally in Malikiya


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain Sentences 8 Shiite Activists To Life 








> MANAMA, Bahrain  A security court sentenced eight Shiite activists to life in prison Wednesday and issued long jail terms for 13 others in the latest blow by authorities waging a crackdown against protesters seeking greater rights in the Gulf kingdom.
> 
> Shiite crowds blocked roads with sand piles and called for protest marches  suggesting the court decision could spark another round of unrest after months of lockdown-level security by military and police units in Bahrain, which is home to the U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet.
> 
> The wife of one of the activists said he shouted "Our people demand freedom" as the verdicts were read.
> 
> The sentences also could imperil U.S.-backed efforts by Bahrain's Sunni leaders to open talks next week with Shiite groups, which have demanded an end to the political trials and withdrawal of a Saudi-led regional force helping prop up the Bahrain ruling family.
> 
> Shiites comprise about 70 percent of Bahrain's population, but claim they face systematic discrimination such as being barred from top government and political posts.
> 
> The protests  inspired by the wider Arab uprisings  have claimed at least 31 lives and put U.S. officials in the difficult position of both denouncing the violence but standing by the rulers in a key military ally.
> 
> The Shiite activists were charged with trying to overthrow Bahrain's 200-year-old monarchy and of having links to "a terrorist organization abroad."
> 
> Bahrain's rulers fear that any gains by Bahrain's Shiites could open new footholds for influence by Iran, a predominantly Shiite country that is a main regional rival of the Sunni Arab-led nations just across the Gulf. Bahrain also accuses Iranian-backed Hezbollah of having a role in the protests.
> 
> Shiite leaders in Bahrain repeatedly deny any ties to Iran and accuse leaders of using the fears of Iranian string-pulling to wage crackdowns that have included hundreds of arrests and purges from jobs and universities.



Bahrain Sentences 8 Shiite Activists To Life


----------



## High_Gravity

Analysis: Bahrain reform dialogue faces a rocky start








> *(Reuters) - Some Sunni groups taking part in Bahrain's national dialogue say the Shi'ite-led opposition is serving Iran. Most participants have yet to announce their stance, and the largest opposition bloc may not even take part.*
> With only a week to go until the talks begin, deep-seated divisions and mutual suspicions mean consensus will be tough to reach and any reforms that are agreed are unlikely to satisfy everyone.
> 
> The Sunni-ruled Gulf kingdom quashed weeks of Shi'ite-led pro-democracy protests in March and imposed martial law until June 1. King Hamad bin Isa al-Khalifa then called a national dialogue, insisting that all reforms were up for discussion.
> 
> But with 300 people invited to join the talks and hundreds of opposition activists languishing in jail, critics hold out little hope that any meaningful reconciliation can be achieved.
> 
> "The possibility of it ending positively are nearly zero," said Shadi Hamid, from the Brookings Center in Doha.
> 
> Complicating matters on the tiny island is the presence of troops from fellow Sunni-ruled Saudi Arabia, which is wary of unrest among its own Shi'ites, clustered in the oil-producing Eastern Province that is linked to Bahrain by a bridge.
> 
> Hundreds of mostly Shi'ite Bahrainis have been arrested for taking part in the protests, which the government says serve the political agenda of Shi'ite power Iran, just across Gulf waters.
> 
> With dozens facing military trial and the dismissal of up to 2,000 mostly Shi'ite workers and students, the leading Shi'ite opposition party, Wefaq, has warned that it might not be able to hold back protesters if the dialogue proves fruitless.
> 
> "The situation is boiling," Wefaq spokesman Khalil al-Marzouq said. "If people lose hope that this dialogue will achieve anything serious to solve their problems, I don't know how we will be able to keep things in check."
> 
> Since Bahrain lifted the emergency law, protests have erupted daily in Shi'ite villages clustered around the capital.
> 
> A military court sentenced eight prominent Shi'ite activists to life in prison Wednesday, on charges of plotting to overthrow the government. The ruling sent angry youths into the streets shouting "No dialogue with the Khalifa family," as riot police rushed to stamp out unrest.



Analysis: Bahrain reform dialogue faces a rocky start | Reuters


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain's top Shiite cleric criticizes court ruling on activists



> Cairo - Bahrain's top Shiite Muslim cleric used his Friday sermon to criticize a military court ruling against seven leading political activists charged with plotting to topple the government.
> 
> The seven, among 21 activists on trial, were sentenced to life in prison. Seven activists received prison sentences ranging from two to 15 years. Seven of the activists were tried in absentia.
> 
> 'We condemn these verdicts and see them as harmful for the people,' said Ayatollah Sheikh Eissa Qasim. 'We call on these sentences to be revoked.'
> 
> He was speaking in the predominantly Shiite northern village of al-Duraz.
> 
> Shiite Muslims, who make up over 70 per cent of Bahrain's population, complain of discrimination by the ruling Sunni elite in the tiny Gulf country ruled by King Hamad bin Isa al-Khalifa.
> 
> Protests erupted in February, but were quickly muzzled when a temporary emergency law banning such public gatherings. Neighbouring Gulf countries sent troops to assist the Bahrain's leadership in quelling the protests.
> 
> International rights groups have condemned Bahrain for trying civilians in military courts, which often issue excessively harsh sentences, in the wake of widespread protests earlier this year.
> 
> UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon noted with 'deep concern the harsh sentences' and, in a statement, called on Bahraini authorities to do everything possible to create an environment conducive for the start of a concrete national dialogue.
> 
> Despite calls by the government for talks, officials have blocked engagement with the opposition, Qasim said.
> 
> 'There is an invitation for dialogue, but the door has been blocked as strict verdicts are handed down to the people.'
> 
> The killings, imprisonment, sacking of protesters from their jobs and slandering has also hindered talks with the government, he said.
> 
> At least 24 people were killed during the unrest, according to the government. Thousands of people were arrested, and many were fired from their jobs for participating in the protests.



Bahrain's top Shiite cleric criticizes court ruling on activists - Monsters and Critics


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain official: Saudi-led force to remain








> DUBAI, United Arab Emirates  A Bahrain political official says a Saudi-led military force will reposition units within Bahrain, but there are no plans to fully withdraw the troops that helped quell Shiite-led protests for greater rights.
> 
> The message Tuesday posted by Nabil al-Hammar, an adviser to Bahrain's king, gave no further details. But it left open the possibility of a drawdown by some members of the 1,500-strong force.
> 
> In Saudi Arabia, a military official said some units will be pulled out next week, but gave no details on how many troops would remain in Bahrain. The official spoke on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to speak to media.
> 
> Bahrain's Sunni leaders hope to open talks Saturday with opposition groups.
> 
> Just days before Bahrain's Sunni rulers hope to open talks with the Shiite opposition they crushed, the country's most powerful pro-reform bloc is asking supporters a pivotal question: Whether to join or snub the dialogue.
> 
> Already, the leaders of the Shiite political group Al Wefaq have appeared to show their leanings  questioning how reconciliation efforts, pushed by the U.S., can proceed while authorities still impose rigid security measures and hold trials linked to the Shiite-led campaign for greater rights.
> 
> Now the question of whether to participate in the government-arranged dialogue beginning Saturday is being debated in town hall-style meetings around the strategic Gulf island nation, home to the U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet.
> 
> Much hangs on the outcome.
> 
> The absence of Wefaq would be a severe blow to the credibility of the talks and reinforce the sense that Bahrain is still deeply wounded after more than four months of unrest. Wefaq is the leading political voice for Shiites  about 70 percent of Bahrain's 525,000 people  and held 18 seats in the 40-member parliament before a mass resignation to protest the violence against demonstrators.
> 
> It also would sting Washington, which has publicly backed the talks as the only option to calm tensions in one of its main Gulf military allies. At the same time, the U.S. is under growing pressures to take a harder line against Bahrain's ruling dynasty, which claims that Shiite power Iran has a role in the protests.
> 
> At least 31 people have died since February when Bahrain's Shiites  inspired by uprisings elsewhere in the Middle East  started a campaign for greater freedoms and an end to the Sunni hold on power.



Bahrain official: Saudi-led force to remain  | ajc.com


----------



## High_Gravity

Protestors doubt Bahrain dialogue will end crisis



> (Reuters) - Bahrain launches a national dialogue on Saturday but majority Shi'ites are skeptical the ruling Sunni monarchy is willing to offer the sort of concessions that could heal wounds caused by a crackdown on pro-democracy protests.
> 
> The kingdom, which hosts the U.S. Navy's Fifth Fleet, has accused its majority Shi'ite population of leading pro-democracy protesters according to a sectarian agenda backed from Shi'ite power Iran, across Gulf waters.
> 
> In March, Bahrain's Sunni rulers imposed emergency law, inviting Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates to send troops and tanks into the island as local forces cleared the streets of protestors.
> 
> Inspired by uprisings in Tunisia and Egypt that toppled rulers in those countries, Bahrain's Shi'ites called for fairer political representation as a way to end what they believe was systematic discrimination in access to jobs and social services.
> 
> "We need to ensure this dialogue quickly offers real political situations to create stability," said Wefaq spokesman Khalil al-Marzouq. "Otherwise the situation will explode again."
> 
> King Hamad bin Isa al-Khalifa said "all options" were on the table" for negotiation at the conference on the tiny Gulf island nation, which is expected to last for at least a month.
> 
> But with protests erupting daily in the Shi'ite villages ringing the capital Manama, opposition groups complain they are under-represented at the meeting and warn democratic reforms must come quickly to avoid more unrest.
> 
> Reflecting the deep societal divide and mistrust of the talks, Wefaq, the leading Shi'ite opposition group, had not decided whether to attend the gathering just 24 hours before the start.
> 
> Bahrain has offered some concessions ahead of Saturday's talks. It established a panel to investigate deaths and arrests that Shi'ites bore the brunt of after the protests, and plans to withdraw most, though not all, Saudi troops.
> 
> National dialogue spokesman Isa Abdulrahman said the dialogue offered an opportunity for reform and easing Sunni and Shi'ite divisions that threaten the country.
> 
> "The goal is to reach a consensus with everyone, it's not about a vote. This is about bringing together all elements of Bahraini society to heal this nation so that it can move forward to a brighter future," he told Reuters.
> 
> The forum has received hundreds of proposals for discussion and if delegates agree some reforms, the king could later sign them into law.
> 
> However, critics are skeptical much will come of a forum. Just 35 of the 300 seats have been given to opposition groups, who say they will be unable to push for increased powers for a lower parliament whose authority is neutered by the king's appointed upper Shura council.



Protestors doubt Bahrain dialogue will end crisis | Reuters


----------



## bareed

High_Gravity, how can I thank you?


----------



## Ropey

bareed said:


> High_Gravity, how can I thank you?



You just did.


----------



## High_Gravity

bareed said:


> High_Gravity, how can I thank you?



You don't have to man, I'm just trying to keep this story alive.


----------



## High_Gravity

Saudi Arabia will dominate Bahrain talks








> DUBAI, United Arab Emirates (AP)  Saudi Arabia doesn't have a seat at Bahrain's crisis talks, but it carries a critical voice in everything from the tone of debate to the eventual offers on the table.
> 
> After four months of Shiite-led protests and harsh crackdowns, Saudi Arabia has become the protector, patron and political gatekeeper for Bahrain's Sunni monarchy in the Gulf leadership's front-line fight against the Arab Spring.
> 
> How Bahrain's rulers approach the talks  whose first official session is scheduled for Tuesday  largely depends on how far Saudi Arabia is willing to allow concessions on its tiny Gulf neighbor. For the powerful Saudi royal family and its Gulf partners, Bahrain represents a line that cannot be crossed.
> 
> Any setbacks by Bahrain's 200-year-old ruling Al Khalifa dynasty is considered a threat to all monarchs and sheiks in the Gulf  and a possible opening for Shiite power Iran to make headway among the pro-Western Gulf states anchored by Saudi Arabia.
> 
> "Bahrain is crucial to Saudi national interest and Riyadh will provide it with all they have to show they are committed to preserving the rule of the Khalifas," said Ayham Kamel, a Middle East analyst at the Eurasia Group in Washington.
> 
> Bahrain's Shiites account for about 70 percent of the kingdom's population, but claim they are the target of systematic discrimination including being effectively blocked from top military and political posts. Their protests in February  inspired by wider Arab uprisings  have been by far the biggest challenge to any Gulf ruler in decades.
> 
> Saudi King Abdullah deployed about 1,000 troops to lead a Gulf military force to reinforce Bahrain's monarchy, which launched widespread arrests and martial law-style rule to smother the protests for greater rights. At least 32 people have been killed in the unrest in the strategic nation, which is home of the U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet.
> 
> The Saudi king also sent millions of dollars to pull the tiny neighbor's royals from the brink of bankruptcy and even married off one of his sons to a daughter of the Bahraini monarch.
> 
> "It's a powerful act, the royal wedding," said Rima Sabban, a Dubai-based sociologist. "It has nothing to do with love or passion. A marriage like that is strictly political."
> 
> Iran has relentlessly assailed Bahrain's rulers for crackdowns against the country's Shiite majority and called the Saudi-led Gulf force an "occupation" army.
> 
> There is no strong evidence of any Iranian links to Shiite political groups in Bahrain, however. Opposition leaders repeatedly denied Iran had any role in the uprising and demanded that the Saudi-led force leaves the kingdom before any talks begin.
> 
> "The presence of foreign troops is part of Bahrain's problem, not the solution," said Ali Salman, the leader of Bahrain's largest Shiite opposition party, Al Wefaq.



The Associated Press: Saudi Arabia will dominate Bahrain talks


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain jails three for spying for Iran








> DUBAI  Bahrain has sentenced one of its citizens and two foreigners to 10 years in prison for spying for Iran's Revolutionary Guards, Akhbar al-Khaleej newspaper reported on Wednesday.
> 
> Bahrain's high criminal court sentenced "three defendants to 10 years in prison for spying for the Iranian Revolutionary Guards, one of them a Bahraini and two others" who worked as diplomats in Iran's embassy in Kuwait and were sentenced in absentia, the daily reported.
> 
> The prosecution said the three "spied from 2002 until April 2010 in the Kingdom of Bahrain and abroad," and gave the Guards economic and military information, including the locations of military, industrial and economic installations, Akhbar al-Khaleej said.
> 
> The Bahraini was recruited while visiting relatives in Kuwait, it said, adding the Iranians had also spied on the Kuwaiti military, US forces in Kuwait, and oil installations in the emirate.
> 
> In Tehran, a foreign ministry official rejected the reports as "incorrect".
> 
> "There is no information regarding arrest or sentencing of Iranian nationals in Bahrain," a ministry official in charge of Middle East affairs, Hossein Amir Abodolahian, told Mehr news agency.
> 
> "There had been past reports that an Iranian national had been arrested and tried by a Bahraini court... Our consul then met with him and it turned out he did not have Iranian nationality," he added.
> 
> In early April, Kuwait expelled three Iranian diplomats it accused of working for an Iranian spy ring, reportedly since the 2003 US invasion of Iraq.
> 
> Iran in response expelled "several" Kuwaiti diplomats. The row also prompted the Gulf state to recall its ambassador from Tehran.
> 
> Iran and Kuwait have, however, reportedly exchanged ambassadors again.
> 
> Manama has along with other Gulf states repeatedly accused Iran of interference in Bahrain in connection with Shiite-led pro-reform protests in the tiny Gulf kingdom that were crushed in a bloody March crackdown by security forces.



AFP: Bahrain jails three for spying for Iran: report


----------



## High_Gravity

Reconciliation talks between Bahrain govt., opposition futile: cleric



> TEHRAN, July 8 (MNA)  The leader of this weeks Friday prayers in Tehran has said that the reconciliation talks between the Bahraini government and the opposition are futile, emphasizing Muslims should come to power in the strategic island bordering the Persian Gulf.
> 
> 
> They hold reconciliation meetings to divert attention, but this is of no use. Bahrain should be conquered by Islam and Muslims, Ayatollah Ahmad Jannati said.
> 
> The Unites States forces in Saudi army clothes should be expelled from Bahrain and Islam should prevail in the country, he noted.
> 
> What are the Bahraini people demanding? They only say each person should have one vote Why are they being killed?
> 
> On the UN Special Tribunal for Lebanons indictments against four Hezbollah members over the assassination of former Lebanese prime minister Rafik Hariri, Jannati said the U.S. and Israel are seeking revenge for the Zionist regimes ignominious defeat during the 33-day war against Lebanon in 2006.
> 
> Hezbollah is powerful and the Americans should know that Hezbollah is invincible, the Guardian Council chairman said.
> 
> He also described the UN tribunal as a rubber-stamp one, saying the Americans and Zionists are manipulating SLT to attack Hezbollah.



http://www.tehrantimes.com/Index_view.asp?code=243801


----------



## High_Gravity

Iraq appeals to Bahrain for footballer's release



> BAGHDAD  Iraq appealed to Bahraini authorities to release an Iraqi football player who was detained in the Gulf kingdom this year during anti-government protests, Iraqi football officials and diplomats said Sunday.
> 
> The president of the Iraqi Football Association, Najeh Hamoud, told The Associated Press that Baghdad is trying to "secure the release" of Zulfiqar Naji, a 16-year-old player on the junior team for Bahraini club Al Muharraq.
> 
> "We are working quietly on this matter with Bahrain's government and with Bahraini sports representatives," Hamoud said.
> 
> The player's father, Abdulameer Naji, told the AP in a phone interview on Sunday that his son was taken into custody from their Bahrain home in April on suspicion of participating in protests against the monarchy.
> 
> Abdulameer Naji denied his son took part in demonstrations.
> 
> "He never left the house, he was always at home," the player's father said. "He was arrested because some of his friends in prison mentioned his name when they were questioned. They said that their friend, Zulfiqar, was in protests on the street. But he was not."
> 
> Bahraini football and government officials could not immediately be reached to comment.
> 
> Iraq's Deputy Foreign Minister Labid Abbawi confirmed the country's ongoing efforts to obtain the release of the young player from Bahrain's custody.
> 
> "The Iraqi foreign ministry asked in a letter to Bahraini foreign ministry about the case of Iraqi football player, arrested in Bahrain," Abbawi told the AP on the phone Sunday.
> 
> "We are following up this subject and efforts continue to secure his release," Abbawi said.
> 
> At least three players for Bahrain's national team have been detained since February when Bahrain's Shiite majority started a wave of demonstrations for greater freedoms in the Sunni-ruled island nation. One of them was sentenced to 2 years in prison.
> 
> Hundreds of opposition supporters, protesters and at least 150 athletes and sports officials have been detained since Bahrain imposed martial law in March to quell dissent. Dozens have been tried in a special security tribunal with military prosecutors, including Bahrain's two national team players, Mohammed and Alaa Hubail.
> 
> Earlier this month, Mohammed Hubail received a two-year prison sentence for joining anti-government protests.



Iraq appeals to Bahrain for footballer's release - USATODAY.com


----------



## Ropey

The house of Saud is powerful indeed. The war (Sunni / Shia) is being fought on many levels and the buildup is clear. 

Follow the military shipping routes.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> The house of Saud is powerful indeed. The war (Sunni / Shia) is being fought on many levels and the buildup is clear.
> 
> Follow the military shipping routes.



The Saudis are all up in Bahrains business, the Saudis will not allow the Bahrain regime to fall because a new Shite Bahrain on their doorstep would pose a problem, and give Iran even more reach in the arena.


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain Shiite Muslims Walk Out Of Political Talks With Sunni Monarchy 








> MANAMA, Bahrain -- Two senior members of Bahrain's biggest Shiite party say its delegates have walked out of talks with the island kingdom's Sunni rulers, saying they are not serious about addressing Shiite demands for greater rights and political freedoms.
> 
> Hadi al-Mosawi says Al Wefaq members left Tuesday's session after a Sunni delegate referred to Bahrain's Shiite majority with derogatory terms.
> 
> Khalil al-Marzooq says he's advised the party's top leaders to withdraw from the U.S.-backed talks entirely and a final decision will be made by Thursday.
> 
> Al-Marzooq told The Associated Press the government is not interested in political reform, making the dialogue meaningless.
> 
> The U.S. has encouraged dialogue after months of protests by Shiites and a crackdown that has killed at least 32 people.



Bahrain Shiite Muslims Walk Out Of Political Talks With Sunni Monarchy


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain Shiites reiterate call for majority-led govt








> DUBAI  Bahrain's main Shiite opposition bloc has reiterated its demand for a government led by the parliamentary majority, in a statement released after a dispute during a national dialogue.
> 
> "The solution to the political crisis is through the acceptance of (its) demands," and that "any other option would only deepen the crisis," the Islamic National Accord Association (Al-Wefaq) said in a statement on Tuesday.
> 
> Since the July 2 debut of the national dialogue, which is aimed at forwarding political reforms after Shiite-led protests were crushed in a bloody crackdown in March, Al-Wefaq has called for a government led by the parliamentary majority.
> 
> The group won 18 of 40 seats in the most recent parliamentary elections, but its MPs resigned to protest violence against demonstrators.
> 
> On Tuesday, a Sunni representative in one of the dialogue sessions called Shiites "naturalised rejectors (of Islamic orthodoxy)," in reference to the Iranian origin of some members of the community to which a majority of Bahrainis belong, Al-Wasat newspaper reported.
> 
> In reaction, Al-Wefaq's representatives walked out of the meeting, which was dealing with reforming naturalisation laws.
> 
> Naturalisation was a major issue in the February-March protests in Bahrain, where many Shiites accuse the kingdom's Sunni rulers of naturalising Sunnis in a bid to change Bahraini demographics.
> 
> Al-Wefaq said in the statement that it would, however, not be "intimidated by manoevers of sabotage" at the dialogue.
> 
> Shiites are a majority of the population of Bahrain, which is ruled by a Sunni dynasty.
> 
> The bloc decided at the last minute to participate in the dialogue, encouraged by the international community, including the United States, whose Fifth Fleet is based in Bahrain.



AFP: Bahrain Shiites reiterate call for majority-led govt


----------



## High_Gravity

Jailed Bahraini poet released








> DUBAI  A Bahraini activist jailed for reading a poem at a pro-reform protest has been freed, Amnesty International said on Friday, calling for conditions allegedly attached to her release to be dropped.
> 
> "Ayat al-Qarmezi, a poet and university student at the Faculty of Teachers in Bahrain, sentenced to one year in prison for reading a poem, was released on July 13," the rights group said in a statement.
> 
> "Shortly after her release, Amnesty International talked to her lawyer and family, who said that Ayat was well and happy to be free. However, her release is reportedly conditional on not travelling outside Bahrain or speaking to the media about her detention," it said.
> 
> "Amnesty International is calling on the authorities to remove any that have been imposed, to annul her conviction and to clarify her current legal status," the statement said.
> 
> Qarmezi read a poem addressed to Bahrain's King Hamad at a February protest in the capital Manama.
> 
> "We are the people who will kill humiliation and assassinate misery / Don't you hear their cries, don't you hear their screams?" it said.
> 
> Shiite-led protesters calling for reforms in Shiite-majority but Sunni-ruled Bahrain demonstrated from mid-February until mid-March, when security forces carried out a bloody crackdown on the demonstrators.
> 
> Authorities said that 24 people, mostly protesters, were killed in the unrest. Hundreds of activists were arrested in sweeps that continued after the protests were quashed.



AFP: Jailed Bahraini poet released: Amnesty


----------



## bareed

Zainab AlJuma died after suffocation from extensive use of tear gases today in Sitra


----------



## High_Gravity

The other side of radicalization in Bahrain








> In a July 6 interview with Egyptian journalists carried in the Al-Ahram daily, a leading Bahraini revealed that his country's February uprising was "by all measures a conspiracy involving Iran with the support of the United States," the latter aiming "to draw a new map" of the region. "More important than talking about the differences between the U.S. and Iran," he insisted, are "their shared interests in various matters that take aim at the Arab welfare."
> 
> Who is this Bahraini conspiracy theorist? A radical Arab nationalist, perhaps? Or a leader of the popular Sunni counter-revolution that mobilized successfully against the Shia-led revolt? Not exactly. In fact, he is none other than Marshall Khalifa bin Ahmad Al Khalifa: Minister of Defense, Commander-in-Chief of the Bahrain Defense Force, and, as his name indicates, a prominent member of Bahrain's royal family. His outburst decrying American duplicity in Bahrain is but the latest in a string of similar incidents and public accusations that once more raise the question of political radicalization in Bahrain. But this time, in contrast to the usual narrative, the radicalization is not emanating from the country's Shia majority.
> 
> 
> The rise of this anti-American narrative among Bahrain's pro-government Sunnis can be traced back, ironically, to a March 7 protest in front of the U.S. embassy in Manama organized by Shia political activists. Those present condemned the muted if not outright hostile American response to their then still-hopeful popular revolution. A seemingly trivial detail of that demonstration -- a box of doughnuts reportedly brought to the protesters by the embassy's then-Political Affairs Officer, who had ventured outside to hear their complaints -- provided fodder some weeks later for a widely-circulated online article portraying the official as a veritable enemy combatant. Photographs of him and his family, along with his local address and phone number, would soon appear on militant Salafi forums, where readers were urged to take action against this Hezbollah operative. Within a few weeks, the U.S. embassy had a new Political Affairs Officer; the old one had been very quietly sent home.
> 
> Around the same time, Bahrain's most hawkish government newspaper, Al-Watan, ran a series of editorials detailing the U.S.'s alleged duplicitous dealings in Bahrain. Titled "Washington and the Sunnis of Bahrain," the articles chronicled a wide range of U.S. policies and institutions meant to undermine Sunni rule of Bahrain and of the Arab Gulf more generally. These include the State Department's Middle East Partnership Initiative, the National Democratic Institute, Human Rights Watch, and the (subsequently "reorganized") American Studies Center at the University of Bahrain.
> 
> In late June, this series gave way to a new and even less-subtly titled one: "Ayatollah Obama and Bahrain," which draws on the president's Muslim name to portray not only a country whose strategic interests have led it to abandon the Arab Gulf to Iran, but a U.S. president who harbors personal ideological sympathies for the Shia. Spanning nearly a dozen issues from June 26 to July 6, the articles ended only after an official protest by the U.S. embassy.
> 
> This is more than a mere media campaign. Bahrain's largest Shia opposition society, al-Wifaq, held a festival last weekend to reiterate its demand for an elected government to be submitted at this week's sessions of an ongoing National Dialogue conference. Loyalist Sunnis countered with a rally of their own, one aimed not at domestic policy but at ending U.S. "interference" in Bahraini affairs. A 15-foot-wide banner hung directly behind the speakers' podium bore the flags of "The Conspirators Against the Arab Gulf," -- the United States, al-Wifaq, Hezbollah, and Iran. Below it was the message: "Bahrain of the Al Khalifa: God Save Bahrain from the Traitors."



The Other Side of Radicalization in Bahrain | The Middle East Channel


----------



## bareed

To everybody who want to now how riot police killing people now,watch this video

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-9l_b0AmyY]&#x202b;[/ame]


----------



## bareed

Rockets on standby near Riffa #Bahrain , what for ? yfrog.com/kgxpcej


----------



## High_Gravity

Charity urges Bahrain to stop targeting medics



> Human Rights Watch has urged the Bahraini authorities to halt what it said was a systematic campaign to intimidate doctors and other medical staff suspected of sympathising with recent anti-government protests.
> 
> The New York-based rights group said on Monday that more than 70 medics have been arrested since March in a crackdown that followed unrest in Bahrain. Forty-eight medical staff are currently on trial, charged with inciting attempts to overthrow the ruling Al Khalifa family and other offences under Bahraini law.
> 
> The Bahraini governments violent campaign of intimidation against the medical community and its interference in the provision of vital medical assistance to injured protesters is one of the most egregious aspects of its brutal repression, Human Rights Watch said in a report and open letter to the government.
> 
> The Bahraini authorities have denied that they are targeting members of the medical community. However, at the time of the unrest the authorities accused doctors and others treating demonstrators, drawn mainly from Bahrains majority Shia community, of deliberately inflicting additional wounds.
> 
> The government responded to the youth-driven protests by forcibly clearing the Pearl roundabout, the rallying point of the demonstrations. About 30 people died as a result of the violent unrest in February and March. Nearby Salmaniya hospital, where many of the medics now on trial worked, was another focal point of the unrest.
> 
> The protests by the Shia enraged the islands large Sunni minority, which has rallied more fiercely than ever around hardliners in the monarchy and is even less willing for the Shia to be granted more rights
> 
> The Human Rights Watch report was released after Wefaq, Bahrains largest Shia opposition group, said on Sunday it was withdrawing from a national dialogue set up by the government in an attempt to defuse lingering tensions. Wefaq said that it was under-represented in the council which is conducting the national dialogue.
> 
> Troops from the six-member Gulf Cooperation Council remain in the country after they were sent to maintain security, although a state of emergency has been lifted. Protests have largely subsided, but a government crackdown against suspected sympathisers has continued.
> 
> Facing international pressure, King Hamad bin Issa Al Khalifa last month formed an independent commission to investigate the violent unrest. Officials said the five-strong commission will be headed by Cherif Bassiouni, a US-based UN war crimes expert and law professor nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize. The king will be sent the commissions public report by October 30.



Charity urges Bahrain to stop targeting medics - FT.com


----------



## High_Gravity

BAHRAIN: Iran's Khamenei sabotaged dialogue talks, official claims








> A top Bahraini official accused Iran of scuttling a potential deal between the government and the opposition during a weekend dialogue that went nowhere.
> 
> Fahad Ebrahim Shehabi, a spokesman for the Bahraini parliament, said the talks were going well until the main Shiite Muslim opposition, Wefaq, pulled out because of Iran, which opposes Bahrain's Sunni monarchy.
> 
> The withdrawal of Wefaq came early in the negotiation process, whereas other opposition figures who have been supporters of Wefaq stayed in the negotiation process," he told Babylon & Beyond in an interview. "This is because the decision is not in their hands; it is in the hands of the Wilayet Faqih," a reference to Iran's concept of theocratic rule by its supreme leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei.
> 
> "Wefaq has a different agenda," he said. "They want an Islamic state under Wilayet Faqih and they received a green light from Tehran to withdraw from the negotiations.
> 
> Shehabi did not cite proof. And opposition activists said the talks were disastrous because the entrenched Sunni monarchy of King Hamad Khalifa did not participate in the so-called dialogue, instead dispatching a bunch of toothless intermediaries.
> 
> Shehabi's comments may show a paranoid world view by the Bahraini government or be another attempt to paint the opposition as a tool of the country's large and unpopular northern neighbor, casting the ongoing repression against activists and dissidents as an attempt to stamp out an Iranian plot.
> 
> Wefaq has strenuously denied that it is a puppet of Iran. Opposition activists criticized the absence of top government officials, including representatives of the monarchy.
> "We didnt participate in dialogue because we knew that it would neither end the political turmoil nor be productive in any way, said Nabeel Rajab, vice president of the Bahrain Center for Human Rights, an opposition group. The problem is between the people, the ones who are protesting, and the ruling family, the king, the prime minister. So then how can a negotiation that does not include one of the parties involved in the conflict be productive?"
> 
> Instead of bringing the country's principal players together, "the regime invited civil society organizations to attend who have in the past legitimized the regime to participate. The regime hides behind these civil society groups but arent themselves present.  What good is that?
> 
> He added, "The regime set the agenda, set the timeframe, set everything, but they themselves were not present. The opposition wants to negotiate with the decision makers not the NGOs. We need to address our demands to the people who are in power  to the ruling family.
> 
> Bahraini security forces, aided by Saudi troops, have largely crushed an opposition movement on the island nation, where a Sunni monarchy rules a Shiite majority. Massive protests this year were inspired by uprisings throughout the Arab world -- including in Egypt, Syria, Tunisia and Libya, where rebels have the full support of the Arabian Peninsula monarchies.
> 
> Shehabi insisted that the protests and crackdown in Bahrain differed from the uprisings across the region.
> 
> Bahrain is an exception," he said. "The protests have been pre-prepared. As far as organization and mobilization is concerned, the protest movement is like Hezbollah," the Lebanese Shiite militant group.
> 
> "The protests resemble the Iranian revolution that brought [Ayatollah Ruhollah] Khomeini to power," he said. "They want to remove the whole system. We cant do that."
> 
> He also described pictures and videos of hundreds of thousands in the streets as "fabrication" and "acting.



BAHRAIN: Iran's Khamenei sabotaged dialogue talks, official claims - latimes.com


----------



## High_Gravity

Navy Staying in Bahrain, State Department Says 








> WASHINGTON -- American officials are denying press reports that the Navys Fifth Fleet, based in the Persian Gulf nation of Bahrain, was considering a move out of the strife-ridden port.
> 
> We are aware of these reports, which do not reflect the views of either the departments of State or Defense," a State Department official told The Huffington Post.
> 
> "Diplomatically, we regard Bahrain as an important partner, while the U.S. Navy has a long-standing relationship of more than 60 years with Bahrain, which is a vital member of our Combined Maritime Forces, supporting regional maritime security and stability.
> 
> The latest report, which appeared Thursday in The Australian, contends that officials in Washington had grown increasingly wary of the Kingdoms recent crackdown on anti-government protesters, and was looking for a new home for the fleet.
> 
> The Fifth Fleet is the Navys central presence in the Middle East, and it stands guard over vital waterways between the Mediterranean and the Indian Ocean. It has also played an instrumental role in combating piracy off the coast of Somalia.
> 
> Speculation that the Navy might move the Fleet dates back to this springs anti-government protests in Manama, Bahrain's capital. Observers have suggested that the Fifth Fleet's presence in Bahrain has impeded the Obama administrations ability to take a hard line with the regime.
> 
> In contrast to its response to the popular uprisings in Syria and Egypt, the administration has pursued a more gentle approach of engagement in the Gulf, with Obama hosting Bahrain's crown prince at the White House just last month.
> 
> The United States continues to support all of the ongoing efforts that are necessary to promote reconciliation among Bahrainis and to advance necessary reforms, the State Department official said.



Navy Staying in Bahrain, State Department Says


----------



## bareed

A young man. Severely beaten by riot forces. Which is between life and death now because of his inability to go to the hospital. And the village still surrounded.

Disturb picture:
A young man. Severely beaten by riot forces. Which is between life and death now because of his inability to go to the hospital. And the village still surrounded. - alb7rany's posterous


----------



## bareed

A nurse from area where the riot police leave him succeed in stop bleeding and she said if his situation not change to morning he may die.


----------



## bareed

Wounds on his head:
yfrog Photo : http://yfrog.com/h7tfq3j Shared by


----------



## High_Gravity

Iraq athletes demand Bahrain release held player









> Dozens of Iraqi athletes are demanding the release of a 16-year-old football player detained in Bahrain earlier this year when the Gulf island nation was swept by anti-government protests.
> 
> The athletes staged a rally Wednesday in downtown Baghdad.
> 
> Hussein Aboud, a football coach in al-Hadoud club, says the arrest of Zulfiqar Naji, who plays on the junior team for Bahraini club Al Muharraq was not justified and was politically motivated.
> 
> Baghdad protesters were wearing their club jerseys and raised posters of Naji and banners urging the Iraqi government to intervene and ensure his immediate release.
> 
> Hundreds of opposition supporters and at least 150 athletes and sports officials were arrested when Bahrain imposed martial law in March to quell dissent.




Read more: Iraq athletes demand Bahrain release held player


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain and the True Face of US Foreign Policy








> It is no coincidence that the two main success stories of the "Arab Spring" -- Egypt and Tunisia -- were both non-violent and non-western in nature. These anti-authoritarian protests across the Middle East and North Africa have been a time of awkward shuffling for much of the western world, and for the Obama administration in particular, which had been quite content with the status quo of corrupt, repressive dictatorships in the region while putting a polite face on the continued militarist and corporatist policies of the Bush era. Nowhere did this become more evident than in the tiny Gulf nation of Bahrain, where I headed in early March to join the demonstrations and learn about this unprecedented uprising in a Gulf country.
> 
> Around that time, it was an almost festive occasion -- men and women, young and old alike gathered in Pearl Square, bearing signs like "Down Down with the Crown," holding flowers and waving the red and white colors of the Bahraini flag.
> 
> Soon after arriving, I was given a gift: a button that read Not Sunni, Not Shi'a, but Bahraini."
> 
> Tents were erected where the men smoked sheesha, grilled kebabs, and listened to the radio for news about the chain reaction of uprisings all over North Africa and the Middle East. Watching ordinary citizens marching in human chains, chanting pro-democracy slogans, and protesting in front of government buildings, I was possessed by a sort of surreal joy -- surreal because everyone in the streets knew that this couldn't possibly last, that the Bahraini monarchy would not abide such dissent, no matter how peaceful and non-violent. Everyone was right.
> 
> During a speech to the State Department, President Barack Obama claimed that "America's interests are not hostile to people's hopes; they're essential to them."
> 
> Perhaps he could have been clearer as to which "people" and what "hopes," he was referring to, for shortly after I left Bahrain US Secretary of Defense Robert Gates arrived in Saudi Arabia, and on his heels, tanks from the House of Saud in a demonstration of force that sent an unequivocal message to the citizens of Bahrain: "change" would not be tolerated.
> 
> By late March, Pearl Square had literally become The Martyr's Square, the monument itself destroyed, a once jubilant and hopeful atmosphere in shambles. Since then, in the home of the US Navy's Fifth Fleet, dozens have been killed, over a thousand Bahrainis (and counting) arrested, close to thirty Shi'a mosques have been destroyed, and a campaign of targeted repression against all segments of society has continued with nary a peep from the Obama administration. If this were Libya, and not Bahrain, we can rest assured these abuses would be trumpeted with frothy indignation as further justification for NATO's intervention. But this is not Libya, this is Bahrain, where "people" and "hopes" mean different things.



Iara Lee: Bahrain and the True Face of US Foreign Policy


----------



## High_Gravity

European Tour Drops Bahrain from 2012 Schedule



> Due to civil unrest in Bahrain, the European Tour has decided to drop the Volvo Golf Champions from its 2012 schedule. The event was slated to be played on Royal Golf Club, a course designed by Colin Montgomerie, in January.
> 
> The decision was made following a crackdown on anti-government protestors in late July that left at least 32 people dead.
> 
> "With work still ongoing to resolve issues in Bahrain and the need to confirm the venue by the end of July 2011, the difficult decision to postpone the event for 2012 was taken," said the European Tour's George O'Grady.
> 
> "We know that Bahrain is working hard to address the issues it has faced in recent months, as well as to reach out to the international community," O'Grady added.
> 
> The postponement of the golf tournament follows a similar decision by FIA, which canceled Bahrain's 2011 F1 Grand Prix due to security fears.



European Tour Drops Bahrain from 2012 Schedule - Cybergolf


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain Raid On Doctors Without Borders Offices 








> DUBAI, United Arab Emirates -- Responding to criticism from Medecins Sans Frontieres, Bahrain said Thursday that police last week raided a medical center run by the aid group in the Gulf country because it lacked proper permission.
> 
> MSF, also known by its English name Doctors Without Borders, on Wednesday condemned what it called an "armed raid" on a facility it runs in Manama, the capital of the tiny island nation.
> 
> The July 28 operation resulted in the arrest of one of its employees, MSF said.
> 
> Authorities damaged property, confiscated medical supplies and other equipment, and arrested volunteer Saeed Mahdi, MSF alleged. It called the move "unwarranted and unacceptable," and insisted it has been transparent about its operations in Bahrain.
> 
> In a government response emailed to the media on Thursday, Bahrain's Ministry of Health acknowledged the arrest and the raid, saying police searched the group's offices only after obtaining a search warrant.
> 
> The ministry said police acted because MSF was operating an unlicensed medical center in an apartment building without the knowledge of the proper authorities.
> 
> Mahdi, who according to MSF works as a driver and translator for the group, was arrested after calling for an ambulance to treat a patient.
> 
> The patient had come to the MSF facility with a serious head injury, the group said.
> 
> But Bahraini authorities say Mahdi initially tried to hide his affiliation with MSF and told the police he was simply a bystander who reported the patient to emergency services.
> 
> Mahdi now faces several charges, including providing health services without a license and giving false information to the police.
> 
> Relations in Bahrain between medical professionals and the authorities have been fraught since February, when widespread protests led by the country's Shiite majority erupted against the long-ruling Sunni monarchy. Doctors and nurses who treated protesters were rounded up in a subsequent crackdown that resulted in the arrests of hundreds of activists.
> 
> International rights group Human Rights Watch last month said more than 70 medical professionals were detained during the four-month crackdown.
> 
> Many worked in the state-run Salmaniya Medical Center, a key hotspot during the revolt. The overwhelmingly Sunni authorities saw the mostly Shiite staff  some of whom participated in pro-democracy street marches  as protest sympathizers, although the hospital's staff claim they treated all who need care.
> 
> MSF said it has treated nearly 200 patients in Bahrain since February. They chose not to go to official health care facilities because they feared being arrested for their alleged involvement in the protests, the group said.



Bahrain Raid On Doctors Without Borders Offices


----------



## High_Gravity

Shouting In The Dark: Al Jazeera Bahrain Documentary Shows The Bloody Fight For Democracy 



> On February 16, 2011 thousands of demonstrators hit the streets of Bahrain to protest against the ruling Khalifa family. In the wake of protests in Tunisia and the revolution in Egypt, many felt that Bahrain, too, was ready for reform. On February 21st, a quarter of the Bahraini population came out on the streets and gathered in the Pearl-roundabout.
> 
> Yet what followed was a brutal government crackdown on a peaceful civilian movement, that resulted in massive killings and arrests.
> 
> On Wednesday, Al Jazeera aired "Shouting In The Dark," an astonishing account of the pro-democracy protests in Bahrain. The film follows the unraveling of the Bahraini revolution from its first days in February 201 and documents the the ruthless handling of the uprising by government, military and police.
> 
> Filmed by an undercover film crew, "Shouting In The Dark" gives a rare insight into an uprising that was hidden for the world, banned from the camera's, unaccessible to foreign press. The cameras catch protesters being teargassed, beaten and shot. After the February 16-demonstrations, men are lying on the street, some unconscious, others bleeding. An order from the Ministry of health forbade doctors and ambulances access to the scene.
> 
> Yet according to Al Jazeera, the crackdown took place as much through the media as on the streets. The network found that during the Saudi invasion, the government disabled cell-phones in anticipation of the army clearing the roundabout. The film narrates how national television launched a campaign to "name and punish prominent Bahraini's." A presenter called a national football star on television and shamed him on tv.
> 
> Facebook, too, became a site to name and shame anti-government protesters. Pages such as "Together to unmask the Shi'a trators" asked Bahrainis to disclose the names and workplace of those who participated in the protests, "and let the government take care of the rest."
> 
> "State agencies appeared to have used these sites to solicit evidence from the public," Al Jazeera says.
> 
> As time passed, the repression gained in brutality. Doctors who spoke out on what they had seen were jailed and tried, accused of fabricating injuries. Prisoners were killed without trial. In April, the Bahraini government started a campaign to destroy Shi'a mosques. A journalist who went to a local police station to report his home had been raided was tortured to death, Al Jazeera reports.



Shouting In The Dark: Al Jazeera Bahrain Documentary Shows The Bloody Fight For Democracy


----------



## High_Gravity

Former MP: Some freed Bahrain detainees to be tried 








> DUBAI - Bahrain has released more than 100 detainees who had been facing military trials over their roles in anti-government protests earlier this year, but some of them will still be prosecuted in civilian courts, one of those set free said Wednesday.
> 
> A panel of international lawyers which Bahrain's Sunni Muslim monarchy invited to investigate the protests that mainly involved the Gulf state's Shia Muslim majority, said on Tuesday that a total of 137 people had been released.
> 
> Among the detainees, who walked free Sunday, were Jawad Fairouz and Matar Ibrahim Matar, former members of parliament in the largest Shia political bloc, al-Wefaq.
> 
> Fairouz, who expects proceedings against him to be dropped, said some other detainees had been told they could not leave the country pending prosecutions in a civilian court.
> 
> "I heard they took some photos of them to show that they are in good health, so that later on when they re-appear in court there shouldn't be any kind of claim they're going to be tortured," said Fairouz, who had been charged with spreading false news and taking part in illegal gatherings.
> 
> "When they released us they didn't take any signature or any commitment from us that we were going to be referred to the civil court," he said.
> 
> Among those likely to face trial in a civilian court is lawyer Mohammed al-Tajer, who was detained in April after defending people arrested during the protests, Fairouz added.
> 
> More than 1000 people were detained after Bahrain crushed demonstrations in March for greater political freedom and an end to sectarian discrimination that Shias say they face in access to land, housing and state employment.
> 
> The kingdom, which hosts the US Navy's Fifth fleet, attributed the unrest to manipulation by Iran of its Shia co-religionists in Bahrain and denied persistent allegations of torture during and after the wave of detentions.
> 
> It has responded to international criticism of the crackdown by funding an international legal commission to investigate the events, but activists and rights groups say the panel is cut off from people who fear reprisal for testifying.



Former MP: Some freed Bahrain detainees to be tried | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today&#039;s News from Egypt


----------



## High_Gravity

Al Jazeera Changes Plan to Rerun Documentary



> Al Jazeera English has quashed several planned rebroadcasts of Shouting in the Dark, an hourlong documentary about Bahrains crackdown on pro-democracy protesters that had its debut last week and brought complaints from Bahraini authorities.
> 
> The decision this week to halt the repeats raised concerns among Al Jazeeras staff members that the channel was succumbing to political or diplomatic pressure from Bahrain and its ally Saudi Arabia.
> 
> In response to inquiries by The New York Times, a spokesman for Al Jazeera said Tuesday that the documentary would be rebroadcast on Thursday and would be paired with a round-table discussion.
> 
> The episode illustrates the thorny issue of independence for Al Jazeera, one of the worlds biggest satellite news organizations, which is financed by the emir of Qatar and is perceived by some people to be a diplomatic tool of the country. Al Jazeera insists that the Qatari government does not interfere in the networks editorial operations.
> 
> Al Jazeeras Arabic and English language channels both came under scrutiny in February and March for their coverage of Bahrain, an island kingdom just north of Qatar in the Persian Gulf. Viewers perceived that the Arabic channel, in particular, paid less attention to the Bahraini protests than it did to the earlier protests in Tunisia and Egypt. Qatar joined Saudi Arabia in sending troops into Bahrain to violently quell the protests in March.
> 
> Bahraini authorities helped to limit news coverage of the crackdown by blocking journalists from entering the country and expelling some who were already there.
> 
> Some video still surfaced, however; Shouting in the Dark, which was first televised last Thursday, featured footage that was secretly recorded during the protests, showing brutal violence and desperate scenes inside hospitals. The documentary contrasted that footage with the claims that were made at the time on state television. The narrator describes Al Jazeera as the witness to the protesters  the only TV journalists who remained to follow their journey of hope to the carnage that followed.
> 
> Shouting in the Dark was shown on Al Jazeeras English channel, but not the Arabic channel that is more influential in the Middle East. Al Anstey, the managing director of Al Jazeera English, was so proud of the documentary that he sought to screen it in advance for reporters. He asserted that it would counter critics of the channels past coverage of Bahrain.
> 
> The documentary did receive ample attention last week, giving rise to speculation that relations between Qatar and Bahrain would be harmed. The Bahraini Information Affairs Ministry did not respond to a request for comment Tuesday, but local news outlets have printed denials of reports that diplomatic ties between the countries had been severed in the wake of the broadcast.



http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/10/world/middleeast/10jazeera.html?_r=2&ref=world


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain Protests: Al Wefaq Plans Election Boycott 








> MANAMA, Bahrain -- Bahrain's main Shiite opposition party will boycott next month's special parliamentary elections for seats left vacant by mass resignations to protest a crackdown on anti-government demonstrators, a senior opposition official said Friday.
> 
> An election snub by the group Al Wefaq would be a serious blow to efforts by Bahrain's Sunni monarchy to portray stability in the strategic island kingdom, which is home to the U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet. But Bahrain remains bitterly divided after months of unrest and clashes between security forces and protesters seeking greater rights for the country's majority Shiites.
> 
> Al Wefaq envoys walked out of reconciliation talks last month after claiming they were insulted by pro-government officials. The Sept. 24 ballot was called after Al Wefaq 18 lawmakers resigned in March  a month after Shiites began protests inspired by other Arab uprisings.
> 
> Shiite's represent about 70 percent of the population, but are denied top political and security jobs. Protesters also demand that Bahrain's more than 200-year-old Sunni dynasty loosen its control on top government posts. More than 30 people have died and hundreds have been arrested or purged from jobs in the crackdown on the opposition.
> 
> Moments after Al Wefaq official Khalil al-Marzooq announced the planned election boycott at a rally, the crowd chanted: "No going back after our sacrifices."
> 
> Washington has denounced the violence in Bahrain, but has held back on any direct pressure against leaders in one of the Pentagon's key Gulf allies.
> 
> In recent weeks, protesters and security forces have engaged in near nightly street skirmishes. On Thursday, authorities blocked roads leading to Pearl Square, a former protest hub in the capital Manama, after demonstrators tried to stage a march to the site.



Bahrain Protests: Al Wefaq Plans Election Boycott


----------



## High_Gravity

The Bahraini Experiment








> Unlike most vestiges of the Arab Spring, the gathering of different political factions at last week's Bahraini National Dialogue did not yield a call for the establishment of a new democracy in the Persian Gulf. Instead, the conference presented a road map toward a marginally fairer political system that, if implemented by King Hamad bin Isa al-Khalifa, might give Bahrain more time to pursue its ambitious agenda of economic liberalization and modernization. Political tensions in Bahrain will go on, reminding us of the occasional tensions between democracy and progress.
> 
> Bahrain's dilemma is a classic one. On the one hand, the Sunni minority dominates politics and economics under a system that can best be described as soft authoritarianism. The lower house of Parliament is elected, but its power is weak and the electoral districts are heavily gerrymandered. The media is by and large controlled by the government, and the opposition is under surveillance and occasionally harassed. Recently I met and spoke with a few members of the opposition, including members of the National Democratic Action Committee, whom I interviewed in their recently burned-down headquarters. They seem committed to achieving their goal of a full democracy in a peaceful way.
> 
> On the other hand, Bahrain is an island of relative freedom in the Arab world. The country is a regional leader in the education and treatment of women. On the streets of Manama, it is common to see young Arab men and women dressed in the latest Western fashions. Non-Islamic worship is tolerated and both Shiite and Sunni leaders emphasize that Bahrain is a home to many Hindus, Christians and even Jews. Its social permissiveness provides a welcome respite for many Arabs who journey to Bahrain for weekends of carefree enjoyment.
> 
> But not everyone is happy. Al Wefaq, a Shiite party that would most benefit from fully democratic elections, sees Manama's vibrant nightlife and ready availability of alcohol as un-Islamic. Many Bahrainis fear that al Wefaq's victory in democratic elections would spell disaster for the Gulf state's economic and civil freedoms.
> 
> The uneasy balance between democracy and freedom came to a head earlier this year, when Bahrainis, most of them Shiite, took to the streets demanding greater political representation. As in other countries, the Arab Spring in Bahrain turned violent. Some 30 people died before troops from Bahrain's Gulf neighbors, Saudi Arabia and the UAE, were invited to help crush the protests.
> 
> View Full Image
> 
> Getty Images
> 
> The testing grounds for gradual democratization.
> To relieve political tensions, the government created the National Dialogue, where political parties known as "societies" could discuss political reforms, including more power for the lower house of parliament, equalization of the size of the constituencies and greater independence of the judiciary. While the Dialogue provided a valuable forum for the airing of grievances, its composition left much to be desired. The powerful al Wefaq, for example, was awarded only five out of 300 delegates. The party walked out after it became clear that the consensus proposals for reform would fall well short of full-fledged democracy.
> 
> The ruling elite insists that gradualism of political reforms is necessary. Unlike most of its neighbors, Bahrain has little oil; it accounts for just 30% of GDP. The country makes up for a lack of profitable natural goods by having one of the world's freest economies under the direction of the powerful Economic Development Board. The EDB has created a business-friendly environment that does not engage in top-down government planning. As a result, Bahrain is considered the financial capital of the Gulf and its economy has diversified in recent years.
> 
> Bahraini government officials openly admit to following a Singaporean model to combine a partial democracy with a free economy. Lee Kuan Yew, the former prime minister of Singapore, has visited Bahrain twice, while a number of retired Singaporean civil servants live and work alongside their Arab colleagues in Bahrain. By generating high rates of economic growth over an extended period of time, the Bahraini rulers believe they will create a politically stable and wealthy country with a citizenry more immune to religious extremism and economic populism than other Arab nations.



Marian L. Tupy: The Bahraini Experiment - WSJ.com


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain Protesters Clash With Security Forces 








> MANAMA, Bahrain  Bahraini security forces have fired tear gas against bands of anti-government protesters across the tense Gulf island kingdom.
> 
> Small-scale clashes have become a near nightly event in Bahrain between police and mostly Shiite demonstrators demanding greater rights. The street skirmishes Thursday appeared bigger and more widespread after calls on social media for stronger protest gatherings.
> 
> An Associated Press journalist saw forces fire tear gas in the capital Manama and in Shiite-dominated suburbs to try to disperse protesters. There were no immediate reports of injuries.
> 
> Bahrain's majority Shiites began protests in February inspired by other Arab uprisings. Shiites claim widespread discrimination at the hands of Sunni rulers.



Bahrain Protesters Clash With Security Forces


----------



## High_Gravity

DON'T RUIN EVERYTHING! 








> MANAMA: The Premier yesterday hit out at those "trying to undermine the fabric of our nation". His Royal Highness Prime Minister Prince Khalifa bin Salman Al Khalifa called for the need to overcome "misguided and misleading calls" that threaten social cohesion and national unity, provoking sedition and incitement.
> 
> National unity was the only way forward, he said.
> 
> "Certainly the majority of people in Bahrain would never accept being drawn into any move threatening unity and stability.
> 
> "Survival of a secure and stable nation should be the objective of every citizen loyal to his country," said the Premier.
> 
> "We are concerned and saddened by the inflammatory actions that cause divisions.
> 
> "It is regretful that some try to push the country into segregation by stirring sedition and distorting facts."
> 
> He was speaking while receiving a number of officials, businessmen and citizens.
> 
> "Openness in Bahrain is a gateway for the evolution of political and economic prosperity, as well as, social welfare. We are looking forward to this openness to continue for the good of the nation," he said.
> 
> "The government encourages anyone who contributes to the development and prosperity of the country, through honest effort and hard work," he said, highlighting the role of family businesses in promoting commercial activity in Bahrain.



Gulf Daily News » Local News » DON'T RUIN EVERYTHING!


----------



## High_Gravity

EU May Probe Bahrain Spy Gear Abuses



> European Union legislators asked the EU to investigate whether companies have aided human rights violations by selling surveillance gear to repressive governments.
> 
> Marietje Schaake, who is a Dutch member of the European Parliament, and five of her colleagues in the assembly, requested the probe today after Bloomberg News reported that a monitoring system sold and maintained by European companies had generated text-message transcripts used in the interrogation of a human rights activist tortured in Bahrain.
> 
> The legislators made their request in writing to EU foreign-policy chief Catherine Ashton, who is also vice president of the European Commission, the 27-nation EUs executive body in Brussels.
> 
> The probe would determine whether any European security and communications companies contributed to human rights violations, in particular in Tunisia, Egypt, Syria, Bahrain and Iran, the request says.
> 
> The surveillance technology in Bahrain was sold by Siemens AG (SIE), and later maintained by Nokia Siemens Networks, followed by NSNs divested unit, Munich-based Trovicor GmbH, Bloomberg reported yesterday, citing Ben Roome, a Nokia Siemens spokesman.
> 
> Egypt, Syria and Yemen also purchased monitoring centers from the business now known as Trovicor, according to two people familiar with the installations. The equipment plays a surveillance role in at least 12 Middle Eastern and North African nations, they said.
> 
> *Supporting Export Ban *
> 
> Barbara Lochbihler, a German member of the EU Parliament who signed the letter and sits on the Subcommittee on Human Rights, said she plans to speak with company officials about the uses of their products. She supports a European export ban of such technology to regimes that could abuse it, she said.
> 
> As a deputy from Bavaria I´m very interested in the follow up of what happens with the company Trovicor and also with Siemens, she said in an e-mail. Munich, where Trovicor and Siemens are based, is the Bavarian capital.
> 
> The other legislators asking for an inquiry are the Netherlands Hans van Baalen, Estonias Tunne Kelam, the U.K.s Sarah Ludford and Slovenias Ivo Vajgl, according to a copy of the letter provided by Schaakes office.
> 
> The European Commission will revisit the EUs corporate responsibility strategy this fall, said Cristina Arigho, a spokeswoman for the commission. She said the EU is also considering how to support the implementation of United Nations principles on business and human rights, passed in June, which say corporations have a duty to respect human rights.



EU May Probe Bahrain Spy Gear Abuses - Bloomberg


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain cleric to rulers: Reform or risk ouster



> MANAMA, Bahrain (AP)  Bahrain's most senior Shiite cleric warned the Gulf kingdom's rulers Friday to either ease their grip on power or risk joining Libya's Moammar Gadhafi and other Arab leaders swept aside by uprisings.
> 
> The sermon by Sheik Isa Qassim was attended by thousands of worshippers, and was a show of defiance after Bahrain's justice minister accused the cleric of promoting unrest in the strategic island nation, which is home to the U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet.
> 
> A police helicopter hovered low over the crowds spilling from the mosque after the service. Some worshippers unfurled banners saying "We will never submit to anyone but God" and warning that government pressure on Qassim is "political suicide."
> 
> Qassim vowed he would never be silenced, and said it was his religious duty to support demands by Bahrain's majority Shiites for greater rights and a stronger voice in how the country is run.
> 
> Bahrain's ruling Sunni dynasty, which has conducted sweeping crackdowns on protests since February, opened reconciliation talks in July to examine possible political changes. But the moves have not gone far enough for Shiite-led demonstrators seeking to break the Sunni rulers' monopoly on picking government officials and setting policies.
> 
> "Can't they learn from the fall of dictatorships and see what happens to those who denied their people basic rights?" Qassim told worshippers. "We now see what happens to the Libyan dictator, just as what happened to Tunisian and Egyptian despots."
> 
> Shiites comprise about 70 percent of Bahrain's population, but complain of systematic discrimination including being blocked from top political or security posts. Earlier this week, Justice Minister Khaled bin Ali Al Khalifa sent a letter to Qassim, accusing him of using his mosque for "intervening in politics and promoting violence."



The Associated Press: Bahrain cleric to rulers: Reform or risk ouster


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain king calls for peaceful co-existence








> Manama: King Hamad Bin Eisa Al Khalifa on Sunday evening called for the prevalence of tolerance in Bahrain, saying that he forgave those who abused him and senior officials.
> 
> Scores of Bahrainis were arrested in security-related charges and hundreds lost their jobs following weeks of unrest and political turmoil and the imposition of the national security law in mid-March. Emergency laws were lifted on June 1 after calm was restored.
> 
> Special courts were set up and looked into the cases that ranged from unlawful gathering with harmful intentions to plotting for the overthrow of the regime.
> 
> The monarch said that all civil cases would have their final ruling issued in civil courts.
> 
> In his speech, King Hamad, 61, expressed compassion with the citizens "who were victims of injuries, ill-treatment or death".
> 
> *Commitment*
> "Bahrain has a law that allows victims of ill-treatment to ask for compensation," he said, adding that "the decision to set up the independent fact-finding commission is the best indication of our full commitment to knowing the whole truth and to giving people their rights."
> 
> Orders have been issued to the institutions concerned to look promptly into the cases of workers and students who had been dismissed, King Hamad said.
> 
> "When we see workers at their places of work and students at their learning institutions, while some other workers are not working and some other students are not studying, we are prompted to look into their situation in order to help them join their colleagues and classmates. Such an accomplishment will benefit the workers, the students, their families and the whole nation. These are our orders to the concerned institutions and they should implement them more quickly," he said.
> 
> Hundreds of students and employees were dismissed upon recommendations by ad hoc investigation teams before the authorities said that they should be reinstated. The University of Bahrain and the Bahrain Training Institute have allowed around 340 students back while several employers took back their employees. However, the reinstatement movement has been slow in some large companies.
> 
> King Hamad said that the last few months were painful, and even though Bahrainis lived in the same country, some had forgotten about the inevitability of co-existence.
> 
> "We must not swerve from our trust and faith in our common future, regardless of the diversity of our sects. Otherwise, we lose our trust in one another as brothers, colleagues and citizens in this beloved country," he said.



gulfnews : Bahrain king calls for peaceful co-existence


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain: Protestors Clash With Security Forces In Manama 








> DUBAI, United Arab Emirates  It's become a nightly duel in Bahrain: Security forces and anti-government protesters waging hit-and-run clashes in one of the simmering conflicts of the Arab Spring.
> 
> So far, the skirmishes have failed to gel into another serious challenge to the Gulf nation's Western-backed monarchy after crushing a reform rebellion months ago. But there are sudden signs that Shiite-led demonstrators could be poised to raise the stakes again on the strategic island, which is home to the U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet.
> 
> Hundreds of demonstrators Wednesday made their boldest attempt in months to reclaim control of a central square in the capital Manama, which was the symbolic hub of the protest movement after it began in February. Riot police used buses to block roads and flooded streets with tear gas to drive back the marchers before dawn.
> 
> Hours later, mourners gathered in a Shiite village in another part of Bahrain for a 14-year-old boy they claim was killed by security forces. Clashes flared until early Thursday across the oil hub area of Sitra before the boy's burial.
> 
> "Down with the regime," chanted some of hundreds of people in the funeral procession. "More protests."
> 
> Some waved the flag of the Libyan rebels, who are closing in on the remnants of Moammar Gadhafi's government.
> 
> Bahrain remains the outlier of the Arab revolts.
> 
> Its Sunni rulers have managed to hold their ground  and even tighten their grip with military help from neighboring Saudi Arabia  against majority Shiites demanding a greater political voice. Washington and Western allies have denounced the punishing crackdowns, but been mild when it comes to Bahrain's ruling dynasty. The possible risks from a harder line appear too great. They include jeopardizing key Arab military relationships on Iran's doorstep.
> 
> Washington's Gulf Arab allies argue any gains for Bahrain's Shiites could open the door for influence by Iran's Shiite regime.
> 
> Bahrain's Shiite leaders strongly deny any links to Iran. They note that their fight for greater rights goes back decades  and is now re-energized by the pro-democracy wave across the Arab world.
> 
> In July, the Shiite political bloc walked out of government-led reconciliation talks, claiming they failed to address key demands such as ending the monarchy's ability to hand-pick the government. Shiites also appear ready to boycott parliament elections on Sept. 24  an act that state media has called treason.
> 
> Shiites account for about 70 percent of Bahrain's 525,000 citizens, but claim they face systematic discrimination such as being barred from top political and security posts. Last week, Bahrain's most senior Shiite cleric, Sheik Isa Qassim, told worshippers that the country's rulers can either embrace reforms or risk the same fate as Libya's Gadhafi.
> 
> "Can't they learn from the fall of dictatorships and see what happens to those who denied their people basic rights?" Qassim said as police helicopters patrolled over his mosque. "We now see what happens to the Libyan dictator, just as what happened to Tunisian and Egyptian despots."
> 
> At least 32 people have been killed since the protests began more than six months ago. Activists claim Ali Jawad Ahmad, the 14-year-old buried Wednesday, should be added to the tally.
> 
> Opposition groups, including the Bahrain Youth Society for Human Rights, cited witnesses saying the boy died after being hit by a tear gas canister fired at close range by police during the demonstration in the oil hub of Sitra, which has been a hotbed of Shiite protests.
> 
> A statement by the Interior Ministry said an investigation was ordered and officials posted a 10,000 dinar ($26,600) reward for information leading to a definitive finding on the death.



Bahrain: Protestors Clash With Security Forces In Manama


----------



## High_Gravity

Witnesses: Riot police clash with demonstrators in Bahrain



> (CNN) -- Riot police clashed Friday in suburbs across Bahrain's capital of Manama with thousands of demonstrators enraged at the government's denial of responsibility in the death of a 14-year-old boy, a human rights advocate in the Arab nation said.
> 
> Nabeel Rajab, president of Bahrain's Center for Human Rights, told CNN that people took to the streets Thursday night and remained into early Friday. There, they voiced anger to several government messages, including a press release that was issued earlier Thursday from Bahrain's interior ministry that -- citing a coroner's report -- denied the boy was killed by a tear-gas canister or rubber bullet, as activists have claimed.
> 
> Riot police tossed tear gas canisters and shot rubber bullets in hopes of breaking up the protest, according to Rajab, who said he witnessed the clashes in one Manama suburb and also spoke to multiple eyewitnesses.
> 
> Journalist Mazen Mahdi added that he witnessed a similar crackdown in Sanabis, another suburb of the capital, and saw security forces sealing off the area.
> 
> In response, protesters set up make-shift barricades and threw stones at riot police in an attempt them to stop from going further into residential parts of the suburbs.
> 
> "Security forces raided homes and fired shots into Shiite suburbs as a form of collective punishment," said Rajab. "It is a common tactic they use to stop youth from demonstrating against the regime."
> 
> The clashes resulted in several injuries and dozens or arrests, according to Rajab, adding that the Center for Human Rights had not been able to ascertain exact numbers in either case.
> 
> There was no immediate response from the Bahraini government to the claims, nor was there a mention of such clashes in the state-run Bahrain News Agency.
> 
> Yet such confrontations between demonstrators and authorities are not new in Bahrain, one of several countries embroiled in anti-government protests across the Middle East and North Africa this year.
> 
> Bahrain is a close ally of the United States and houses the headquarters of the U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet. Its rulers blame Shiite-ruled Iran for stirring up trouble among its Shiite majority, but opposition leaders and Iranian officials deny the allegation and many Western powers have dismissed it.
> 
> The dispute over the circumstances surrounding the 14-year-old boy's death is the latest to stir distrust among activists towards the government.
> 
> Clashes broke out overnight Wednesday into Thursday between Shiite Muslim protesters and police, after witnesses said they saw the boy -- Ali Jawad al-Sheikh -- collapse after riot police fired a tear-gas round at him and other protesters who were in Sitra, southwest of Manama.
> 
> The interior ministry has said no clashes were taking place at the time the boy was injured, claiming that the last reported incident of unrest in the area was around 1:15 a.m. on Wednesday.
> 
> And a police chief said Thursday that the hospital officials who informed the police they had received the boy's body did not give any details about the incident or where the body was found, the state news agency reported.
> 
> Bahraini officials said Thursday that the doctor who carried out an autopsy on the body concluded that the cause of death was an injury sustained behind the neck, where there were fractures causing bleeding around the spinal cord.



Witnesses: Riot police clash with demonstrators in Bahrain - CNN.com


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain: Anti-Government Protesters Go On Hunger Strike 








> MANAMA, Bahrain  More than 100 jailed Bahraini activists  including doctors who treated injured protesters during months of anti-government protests and crackdowns in the Gulf kingdom  are on hunger strike, an international panel said Wednesday.
> 
> The Bahrain Commission of Inquiry said in a statement that 84 opposition supporters are on hunger strike in prison. In addition, 17 detained activists have been hospitalized by the Interior Ministry for their refusal to eat.
> 
> Hundreds of activists have been imprisoned since February when Shiite-led demonstrations for greater rights began in the Sunni-ruled Bahrain, the home of the U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet. More than 30 people have been killed since protests inspired by Arab uprisings began in February.
> 
> The five-member panel has been set up in June to investigate the unrest. Wednesday's statement said an international expert on hunger strikes will join the panel to visit the striking detainees and evaluate their condition.
> 
> "Medical advice will be provided and the expert will discuss the challenges of hunger strike," the statement said, adding that the hunger strike started nine days ago.
> 
> Among jailed activists on hunger strike are 20 doctors who are on trial in a special security court on charges of participating in efforts to overthrow Bahrain's 200-year-old monarchy.
> 
> Other jailed opposition supporters have joined the strike, including two prominent Shiite activists, Abdul Jalil al-Singace and Abdulhadi al-Khawaja. They were sentenced to life in prison in June for their role in protests.
> 
> The doctors' trial is being closely watched by rights groups, which have criticized Bahrain's use of the security court that includes military prosecutors and civilians and military judges.



Bahrain: Anti-Government Protesters Go On Hunger Strike


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain Mass Job Dismissals: Shiite Majority Claim Discrimination 









> DUBAI, United Arab Emirates -- One afternoon in May, police in Bahrain led away security guard Mahdi Ali from his job at the Gulf kingdom's state-controlled aluminum plant. He claims he was blindfolded and beaten so severely that the bruises still have not healed.
> 
> His only offense, he insists, is being part of Bahrain's Shiite majority as it presses for greater rights from Sunni rulers who have Western allies and powerful Gulf neighbors on their side.
> 
> The 44-year-old Ali now counts himself among Bahrain's purged: Hundreds of Shiites  some say thousands  dismissed from jobs or suspended from universities for suspected support for demonstrators.
> 
> "My only crime is being Shiite," said Ali, who claims he has been effectively blacklisted from finding a new job. "I've paid for it by being dismissed, arrested, tortured and insulted."
> 
> With Bahrain's Arab Spring crisis moving into its eighth month, the mass dismissals remain a major point of anger feeding near-daily street clashes on the strategic island  which is home to the U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet.
> 
> The coming weeks could be critical in assessing the chances for any significant reconciliation efforts in Bahrain. The alternative is an increasingly divided and volatile nation where the region's biggest political narratives intersect: Western security interests, Gulf Arab worries about spillover uprisings and Iran's ambitions to cast wider Middle East influence.
> 
> "Bahrain had these tensions long before the current Arab upheavals. And it may end up as one of the most enduring and most complex dilemmas after the Arab Spring has run its course," said Sami Alfaraj, director of the Kuwait Center for Strategic Studies.
> 
> Shiites account for about 70 percent of the population of some 525,000 people, but claim they face systematic discrimination by the 200-year-old Sunni dynasty. Bahrain's rulers, meanwhile, court Western and Sunni Arab backing by raising fears that Shiite power Iran is pulling the strings of the protests as a foothold to undermine other Gulf monarchs and sheiks.
> 
> Bahrain's Shiite groups have pledged to boycott elections Sept. 24 to fill 18 parliament seats left vacant since Shiite lawmakers walked out in March to protest the government's crackdowns. A fresh wave of protests could be timed to try to overshadow the voting and embarrass officials.
> 
> There already are signs of escalating violence after months of low-level skirmishes.
> 
> Security forces used tear gas, rubber bullets and bird shot early Thursday to break up crowds gathered to welcome doctors freed from prison after staging a hunger strike. "Down, down Hamad," chanted crowds in reference to Bahrain's King Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa as they waited for some of the doctors, who still face charges of aiding the protests.
> 
> The broadest aim of the protests is to break the monarchy's monopoly on power and open room for Shiites in top government and security posts. But the smaller battles  such as the job and university purges  have often become the focus of outrage by protesters and denunciations from rights groups.
> 
> "We are calling for our forgotten civil rights," said Sayed Ahmad, spokesman for a committee formed by activists to aid workers claiming they were pushed out of their jobs. "We don't want to fight Sunnis, but we will stand up against anyone ... trying to cleanse a sect just because of their political views."
> 
> Ahmad estimates close to 4,000 Shiite workers have lost their jobs since the protests began in February  many fired for missing work either to join the demonstrations or because they were too nervous to venture out during clashes that have left at least 33 people dead.
> 
> Bahrain's biggest labor group, the General Federation of Bahrain Trade Unions, put the figure at about 2,500, but no definitive numbers are available and its unclear whether all dismissals were protest related.
> 
> Government officials did not immediately respond to a request for comment.
> 
> Last month, however, King Hamad urged companies and universities to take steps toward bringing back workers and students pushed out for alleged links to the protests.
> 
> Some doors have been opening. Hundreds of people have returned in the past month, including more than 400 university students and more 100 workers at the state oil company.
> 
> But many activists complain that reinstatements are spotty and still leave hundreds without jobs. Former workers at the state aluminum plant plan a march to Bahrain's Labor Ministry on Sunday in what they call "the rage of the dismissed."
> 
> "I've been almost seven months without a salary," said former computer technician at the plant, Mustafa Sadiq, a 39-year-old father of three children. "If this was the case in Europe, there would be massive protests until they got their rights back."



Bahrain Mass Job Dismissals: Shiite Majority Claim Discrimination


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain: Government Releases Doctors on a Hunger Strike



> Bahrain on Wednesday released a group of doctors who had held a hunger strike over their detention during a government crackdown on protests, but investigators from an independent commission said more than 80 other detainees were also refusing food. The doctors were among dozens of medical professionals rounded up in March when the Gulf states Sunni rulers crushed pro-democracy protests led mainly by Shiites. The arrests of the doctors attracted international concern.



http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/08/world/middleeast/08briefs-Bahrain.html?ref=middleeast


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain Shiites fight daily battles no one can win








> MANAMA: The battle began soon after sundown. And for the next six hours, in air heavy with heat and tear gas, phalanxes of police officers in helmets battled scores of youths in ski masks, as customers at a nearby coffee shop sat like spectators.
> 
> There are no winners in the clashes that erupt almost every night in Bahrain.
> 
> Five months after the start of a ferocious crackdown against a popular uprising - so sweeping it smacks of apartheid-like repression of Bahrain's religious majority - many fear that no one can win.
> 
> ''This is all cutting so deep,'' said Abdulnabi Alekry, an activist whose car was stopped at one of the checkpoints of rubbish bins, wood and bricks the youths had fashioned during the clash in August. ''The fabric here was never that strong, and now it is torn.''
> 
> In the revolts that have roiled the Middle East this year, toppling or endangering a half-dozen leaders, Bahrain, an island kingdom once known for its pearls and banks, has emerged as the cornerstone of a counterrevolution to stanch demands for democracy.
> 
> While the turmoil elsewhere has proved unpredictable - the ascent of Islamists in Egypt, the threat of civil war in Syria and the prospect of anarchy in Yemen - Bahrain suggests that the alternative, a failed uprising cauterised by searing repression, may prove just as dangerous.
> 
> The crackdown here has won a tactical victory through torture, arrests, job dismissals and the blunt tool of already institutionalised discrimination against the island's Shiite Muslim majority.
> 
> In its wake, sectarian tension has exploded, economic woes have deepened, US willingness to look the other way has cast Washington as hypocritical, and a society that prides itself on its cosmopolitanism is colliding with its most primordial instincts. Taken together, the repression and warnings of radicalisation may underline an emerging dictum of the Arab uprisings: violence begets violence.
> 
> ''The situation is a tinderbox, and anything could ignite it at any moment,'' said Ali Salman, the general secretary of Al Wefaq, Bahrain's largest legal opposition group.
> 
> ''If we can't succeed in bringing democracy to this country, then our country is headed towards violence. Is it in a year or two years? I don't know. But that's the reality.''
> 
> For decades, Bahrain's relative openness and entrenched inequality have made it one of the Arab world's most restive countries, as a Shiite majority of about 70 per cent seeks more rights from a Sunni monarchy that conquered the island in the 18th century.
> 
> But February was a new chapter in the struggle, when the reverberations of Egypt and Tunisia reached Bahrain and, after bloody clashes, protesters seized a landmark known as Pearl Square, where they stayed for weeks.
> 
> The toll of the ensuing repression was grim. In a country with a population of 525,000, human rights groups say 34 people were killed, more than 1400 arrested, and at least 3600 people fired from their jobs. Four people died in custody after torture in what Human Rights Watch called ''a systematic and comprehensive crackdown''.
> 
> Activists trade stories of colleagues forced to eat faeces in prison and high-ranking Shiite bureaucrats compelled to crawl in their offices like infants. Human rights groups say 43 Shiite mosques and religious structures were destroyed or damaged by a government that claimed it faced an Iranian-inspired plot, without offering any evidence that Tehran played a role. Backed by the armed intervention of Saudi Arabia, King Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa declared martial law in March, and although it was repealed on June 1, the reverberations of the repression still echo across the island.



Read more: Bahrain Shiites fight daily battles no one can win


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahraini Students Uncertain Over Future








> Universities across Bahrain have opened for the new academic year, but a number of students who support the nation&#8217;s pro-democracy movement say various obstacles are preventing them from entering the classroom.
> 
> Roughly 400 students from different universities were expelled for participating in &#8220;unauthorized protests&#8221; after widespread civil unrest broke out in Bahrain in February.
> 
> In a gesture of reconciliation, King Hamad bin Isa al-Khalifa announced last month that those who had been dismissed should be allowed to resume their studies. However, scores of young Bahrainis have yet to be reinstated.
> 
> At Bahrain Polytechnic, 31 expelled undergraduates are still waiting to return to class, including a second-year student who asked to be identified only as T.A. &#8220;We&#8217;re fighting for our future. We need to create our future,&#8221; he said.
> 
> In an initial statement, Bahrain Polytechnic said that in accordance with the law, it had disciplined those who had &#8220;offended the political leaders of the kingdom,&#8221; even though all of the illegal activities took place off campus.
> 
> Some of T.A.&#8217;s peers were punished for simply posting information criticizing the government on social media sites.  He says the king&#8217;s speech added to their frustration. &#8220;The way he said that we are forgiven. We are forgiven for our mistakes, but we didn&#8217;t do anything wrong. We should return [to studying] no matter what," said T.A.
> 
> In defense of the expulsions, Ministry of Education spokeswoman Lubna Selaibekh recently said that those penalized were aware of the rules and regulations in place.
> 
> She also pointed out that students were given ample time to defend their behavior before action was taken against them.
> 
> Rights groups, however, have repeatedly criticized actions by the authorities.



Bahraini Students Uncertain Over Future | Middle East | English


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain police block protest march to capital








> (Reuters) - A massive police force blocked protesters trying to march to Bahrain's capital on Friday, witnesses said, a day before a key by-election to fill parliamentary seats vacated by opposition leaders in protest at the crushing of popular unrest in March.
> 
> There were no immediate reports of violence or arrests.
> 
> Bahrain's Shi'ite Muslim majority took to the streets of Manama in February seeking more access to jobs and a greater say in government but a brutal crackdown and martial law ended the protest wave. Conciliatory gestures by the Sunni Muslim-led government followed but have yielded no agreements.
> 
> Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates sent in 1,500 troops to help suppress the unrest in Bahrain, a strategically important Gulf island off the coast of the oil-producing Saudi Eastern Province and home to the biggest U.S. military presence in the region, the U.S. Navy's Fifth Fleet.
> 
> More radical elements of the opposition have tried several times to march back into the capital recently, and Friday's attempt appeared to be the largest yet, witnesses said.
> 
> But police barred their way including roads to the Sanabis area and Bahrain Financial Harbour, which flank the central roundabout that was the epicenter of protests seven months ago.
> 
> There were no reports of violence or arrests.
> 
> Protests have also flared nightly in smaller villages where many Bahraini Shi'ites live.



Bahrain police block protest march to capital | Reuters


----------



## High_Gravity

Time to Disband the Bahrain-Based U.S. Fifth Fleet








> After months of popular protests against the regime, Bahraini officials are desperate to convince anyone who will listen, and most importantly to their long time allies in Washington, that the Persian Gulf island nation is returning to normal. On Tuesday, Crown Prince Salman bin Hamad al-Khalifa visited the White House, where he offered assurances that the regime is serious about political reform and engaging in a "national dialogue" with the country's beleaguered opposition. Although it has directed muted criticism toward the Bahraini government, the Obama administration has offered repeated reassurances that it intends to stand by the ruling family. The White House appears to believe, or is banking on hope, that the Crown Prince is both willing and able to shepherd the country through the current crisis. But it may be time for the U.S. to reconsider its largest commitment to the Bahraini monarchy -- the massive U.S. Fifth Fleet docked on the island -- and the complicated relationship of mutual dependency that got us here in the first place.
> 
> Whatever opening there was for real dialogue in Bahrain, it appears to have closed. While the Crown Prince is busy touring Europe and the U.S. promoting himself as a force for moderation, it's the hardliners in the royal family who currently hold power. Rather than reconciliation, their priority continues to be to oppressing -- and often punishing - the protesters calling for a more representative government. The regime has taken extreme, frequently violent measures to destroy the country's political opposition and defeat the forces of democracy.
> 
> Over the last few months, as the regime's security forces have cracked down ever more brutally, the prospects for meaningful reform may well have passed. Since mid-March, when Saudi Arabia sent a contingent of its National Guard into Bahrain to help violently clear the streets of protesters, Bahrain has been the scene of terrible suffering. Hundreds languish in the country's dungeons, where they are subject to horrifying torture and the humiliation of being paraded in front of military tribunals. Thousands of others have been sacked from their jobs.
> 
> The island's Shiite majority, long politically marginalized and discriminated against, is paying the heaviest price. They have been stunned into silence by the vicious behavior of the Sunni regime. Bahraini politics have been polarized by sectarianism and the country's rulers are systematically creating an apartheid state. Reconciliation, let alone accountability for those responsible for the violence, is a remote possibility. So deeply ingrained are mutual antagonisms that, if this conflict continues, the most likely outcome may be an enduring hostility and the potential for perennial violence.
> 
> American officials are, of course, well aware of all of this. Their reluctance to condemn Bahrain is the result of a deeply ingrained belief in Washington that the U.S. needs Bahrain to help it preserve regional stability and to protect friendly oil producers in the Persian Gulf. Most important is Saudi Arabia, which is connected to Bahrain by a short causeway. The U.S. has had military ties to Bahrain since the 1970s, when its Navy first began using old British imperial facilities there. Since the mid-1990s, Bahrain has been home the U.S. Navy's Fifth Fleet, which positions the island at the center of a sprawling military presence in the region. The base at Bahrain, from which the Fifth Fleet projects American force across the Middle East, South Asia, and East Africa, occupies a key physical and political placein U.S. geostrategic calculus.
> 
> The fleet carries the burden of patrolling the stormy waters of the Gulf as well as the Arabian and Red Seas, and according to conventional wisdom, for ensuring the flow of oil to global markets. It also serves as a not-so-subtle reminder to Iran that the U.S. is willing and able to protect its "vital interests" in the Gulf with overwhelming firepower.



Time to Disband the Bahrain-Based U.S. Fifth Fleet - Toby C. Jones - International - The Atlantic


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain: 21 Activists Get Life In Prison For Protests 








> MANAMA, Bahrain -- Bahrain's special security court on Wednesday upheld sentences for 21 activists convicted for their roles in Shiite-led protests for greater rights, including eight prominent political figures given life terms on charges of trying to overthrow the Gulf kingdom's Sunni rulers.
> 
> The decision suggests Bahrain's authorities are unwilling to roll back punishments for those considered central to the anti-government uprising, although officials have taken other steps seeking to ease tensions. They include releasing some detainees and reinstating state workers purged for suspected support of the seven-month-old protest movement.
> 
> Bahrain's security forces  backed by a Gulf military force led by Saudi Arabia  have crushed large-scale demonstrations by the country's majority Shiites. But near daily clashes have broken out across the strategic island, which is home to the U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet.
> 
> The initial verdicts in June against the 21-member group  14 jailed in Bahrain and seven convicted in absentia  touched off intense street battles and brought swift condemnation from international rights groups.
> 
> Shiites represent about 70 percent of Bahrain's population, but claim they face systematic discrimination and remain blocked from high-level military or political posts. Sunni rulers say they have offered dialogue on possible reforms but have been snubbed by groups favoring confrontation on the streets.
> 
> More than 30 people have died since the unrest began in February, inspired by other Arab revolts. Hundreds of others have been arrested or driven out of jobs or studies.
> 
> The appeal group included eight well-known political figures sentenced to life in prison after being charged as coup plotters. They include prominent Shiite political leaders Hassan Mushaima and Abdul Jalil al-Singace and rights activist Abdulhadi al-Khawaja. Mushaima returned from self-exile in London earlier this year after Bahrain's leaders promised to erase old charges of opposing the state.



Bahrain: 21 Activists Get Life In Prison For Protests


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain: Doctors Who Treated Protesters Sentenced To 15 Years 








> DUBAI, United Arab Emirates  Bahrain's special security court on Thursday sentenced a protester to death for killing a policeman, and gave doctors and nurses who had treated injured protesters during the country's uprising earlier this year lengthy prison sentences, a lawyer said.
> 
> Attorney Mohsen al-Alawi said the tribunal, set up during Bahrain's emergency rule, convicted and sentenced 13 medical professionals each to 15 years in prison. In addition, two doctors were sentenced to 10 years each while five other medics convicted on Thursday got shorter prison terms of 5 years each.
> 
> Thursday's harsh sentences suggest the Sunni authorities in the Gulf kingdom will not relent in pursing and punishing those they accuse of supporting the Shiite-led opposition and participating in dissent that has roiled the tiny island nation.
> 
> Earlier this year, the same special court sentenced two other protesters to death for killing a police officer in a separate incident.
> 
> Al-Alawi, the lawyer, said the 20 medical professionals, who were charged with various anti-state crimes, and the protester who got the death sentence on Thursday can all appeal their verdicts.
> 
> A Bahraini rights group identified the protester sentenced to death as Ali Yousef Abdulwahab. The Bahrain Youth Society for Human Rights said in a statement that another suspect, Ali Attia Mahdi, was convicted on Thursday as Abdulwahab's accomplice and sentenced to life imprisonment.
> 
> Hundreds of activists have been imprisoned since March when Bahrain's rulers imposed martial law to deal with protests by the country's Shiite majority demanding greater rights and freedoms.
> 
> More than 30 people have been killed since the protests began in February, inspired by Arab uprisings elsewhere. The Sunni monarchy that rules this strategically important Gulf nation, which is home to the U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet, responded with a violent crackdown.
> 
> Thursday's sentences came a day after the tribunal upheld sentences for 21 activists convicted for their roles in the protests, including eight prominent political figures who were given life terms on charges of trying to overthrow the kingdom's Sunni rulers.



Bahrain: Doctors Who Treated Protesters Sentenced To 15 Years


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain doctors await the call that will send them to prison








> Dr Ali al-Akri sits at home in Bahrain waiting for the jailer to call. When it happens, probably within days, the veteran physician will pack his bag, kiss his family goodbye and go to the prison that he will probably call home for the next 15 years.
> 
> "I'll do what I have to do," he says, "if that means that Bahrain will be a better place. And all of the doctors convicted with me will do the same."
> 
> The 20 Bahraini medics who were sentenced on Thursday to prison terms of between five and 15 years remain on bail in Manama, but all are sure that their fate has been sealed by the military court that convicted them of a range of subversive crimes, some of which the government claims amount to acts of terrorism.
> 
> The sentences have drawn widespread international condemnation and refocused attention on the uprising in the tiny Gulf state that faded away as the rest of the region boiled. When nobody was looking, Bahrain's revolution died.
> 
> "And this is what happens now," said Hussein al-Musawi, a protester who ran an information tent at the now defunct Pearl Square roundabout, which was the main protest hub. "We're in a grieving period for a stillborn promise."
> 
> The plight of the medics  18 doctors and two paramedics  continued to attract criticism , with the US saying it was deeply disturbed by the sentences and the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights saying it had "severe concerns".
> 
> Several of the doctors said their ordeal during the six months since they were arrested in Bahrain's main hospital  the Salmaniya medical centre  has left them crushed and dispirited.
> 
> In February they were catapulted to the vanguard of a protest movement that shook the foundations of the kingdom. The doctors say they became unwitting participants in a series of events that rapidly overtook them.
> 
> As protesters were chased away from Pearl Square they began regrouping in the grounds of the hospital. It was the only place they said they felt safe from security forces. And that, according to al-Akri, is when the trouble started for the medics.
> 
> "We knew right from the beginning that our issue was about politics," he said one day after being sentenced on various charges of committing crimes against the state.
> 
> "We were as far away from politics as you could be but we found ourselves in the centre of it because were treating the victims."
> 
> The doctors were the highest-profile group to be convicted over the past six months, which has seen many hundreds of arrests and a purge of suspected protesters from government jobs. The ruling al-Khalifa family has pledged reforms in the Sunni-led state that rules over a large Shia majority, which it accuses of having ties to Iran. "It's all lies," said al-Akri. "We have nothing to do with Iran and we want nothing to do with Iran. There is not a single incident that they could point to that would reinforce the view that Bahrain's Shias are carrying out an Iranian agenda."
> 
> Matar Matar, a former opposition lawmaker from the al-Wefaq party, is also on bail, accused of offences against the state. He said little he has seen has given him reason to think things will change. "There have been no improvements on the ground," he said. "The situation has gone from bad to worse. They are ignoring change and trying to deny that there is a movement for reform.
> 
> "But they are under a lot of pressure too. The economic situation here is very bad and they don't have anything on the horizon. They can no longer convince Saudi businessmen to come here."



Bahrain doctors await the call that will send them to prison | World news | The Guardian


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain: Activists Sentenced To Prison 








> MANAMA, Bahrain -- A Bahraini security court has sentenced 26 activists to prison for their part in anti-government protests, raising to 60 the total number convicted over the past two days in stepped-up prosecutions by the Gulf kingdom.
> 
> The official Bahrain News Agency says the verdicts Tuesday include members of a Shiite political group, Al Amal, which was banned by the Sunni monarchy after pro-reform protests began in February.
> 
> The agency says the sentences range from five to 15 years.
> 
> Bahraini forces have made hundreds of arrests as part of crackdowns on members of the Shiite majority seeking greater rights.



Bahrain: Activists Sentenced To Prison


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain: Another 19 Protesters Sentenced 



> MANAMA, Bahrain  Bahrain's attorney general has ordered a civilian court retrial for 20 medical personnel sentenced to long prison terms as alleged backers of anti-government protests.
> 
> A statement Wednesday by Bahrain's government apparently nullifies the verdicts earlier this week from a special security court against the doctors and nurses, who received sentences ranging from five to 15 years. The case brought an outcry from rights groups and raised questions from the U.N. secretary general.
> 
> Bahrain has been gripped by nearly eight months of unrest by Shiite-led protests seeking greater rights from the ruling Sunni monarchy.
> 
> THIS IS A BREAKING NEWS UPDATE. Check back soon for further information. AP's earlier story is below.
> 
> MANAMA, Bahrain (AP)  A security court in Bahrain on Wednesday sentenced 19 people, including a 16-year-old Iraqi soccer player, to up to five years in prison for taking part in Shiite-led protests against the Gulf nation's Sunni rulers.
> 
> The decision brings the total number of people sentenced this week to at least 81, as Bahrain's authorities step up prosecutions of hundreds of people arrested in the crackdown on dissent. Bahrain's majority Shiites claim they face widespread discrimination. More than 30 people have been killed since February in Bahrain's unrest, which was inspired by uprisings elsewhere in the Arab world.
> 
> On Wednesday, the court sentenced 13 people to five years in prison, and six people to one year terms for alleged attacks during the unrest, including trying to torch a police station, the Information Affairs Authority said in a statement. The verdicts can be appealed.
> 
> Family members, journalists and human rights activists attended the hearing, which took place in the Al-Khamees police station, according to the statement.
> 
> The detention of the Iraqi teenager, Zulfiqar Naji, sparked angry demonstrations in Iraq and as far away as Canada calling for his release. It also prompted the Iraq government to make a plea to Bahrain on his behalf. Naji played for a local soccer club in Bahrain until his arrest.
> 
> The player's father, Abdulameer Naji, said in July that his son was taken into custody from their Bahrain home in April on suspicion of participating in protests. The father has since fled to Iraq but the boy's mother and several of his siblings have remained in Bahrain.



Bahrain: Another 19 Protesters Sentenced


----------



## High_Gravity

Protests Swell in Bahrain After Boys Death



> Large numbers of people filled the streets west of Bahrains capital, Manama, on Friday as a funeral march for a 16-year-old boy  who activists said was killed by the police  grew into one of the largest demonstrations in the tiny Gulf nation in recent weeks.
> 
> Toward evening, activists said the police began using tear gas and sound grenades to disperse the crowd as protesters lingered on a central highway after the funeral procession had broken up. Al Jazeera reported on its live blog that at least one person had been severely injured in the face. There were also reports of gunfire, though it was unclear what type of bullets were being used.



Protests Swell in Bahrain After Boy&#039;s Death - NYTimes.com


----------



## High_Gravity

US awaits inquiry ahead of Bahrain arms deal 








> The US has said that it will consider a special investigation of alleged human rights abuses in Bahrain before moving ahead with a $53m arms deal to the Gulf kingdom.
> 
> In a letter to Ron Wyden, a US Democratic senator, and in public statement, the state department said on Tuesday that it shared congressional misgivings about Bahrain's treatment of protesters and would await the results of a special inquiry established by the king.
> 
> The commission's report to King Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa is due on October 30.
> 
> "That's something we would look at closely," Mark Toner, the State Department spokesman, said, speaking about the commission's report.
> 
> "We're going to continue to take human rights considerations into account as we move toward the finalization of this deal."
> 
> He added that several procedural steps remain before the US could deliver the weapons to Bahrain and noted the sale pertained to equipment for Bahrain's "external defence purposes".
> 
> Wyden and Jim McGovern, a US Democratic representative, have introduced a resolution to block the arms sale to Bahrain, which includes Humvee combat vehicles and missiles.
> 
> At least 35 people have died since Bahrain's Shia Muslim-led majority began protests in February seeking greater rights from the ruling Sunni monarchy in the strategic nation, which is home to the US Navy's 5th Fleet.
> 
> In the US, at least six senators, including Wyden, have written to Hillary Clinton, the secretary of state, criticising Bahrain's human rights violations and resistance to demands for reform.
> 
> They have said completing the arms sale would weaken US credibility amid democratic transitions in the Middle East.
> 
> 'Weapons to repressive governments'
> 
> The state department statement comes as Amnesty International published a report into arms sales by the US, Russia and European countries to Bahrain, Egypt, Libya, Syria and Yemen.
> 
> It said the countries "supplied large quantities of weapons to repressive governments in the Middle East and North Africa before this years uprisings despite having evidence of a substantial risk that they could be used to commit serious human rights violations".
> 
> Helen Hughes, Amnesty Internationals principal arms-trade researcher on the report, said: "These findings highlight the stark failure of existing arms export controls, with all their loopholes, and underline the need for an effective global Arms Trade Treaty that takes full account of the need to uphold human rights."
> 
> The main arms suppliers to the five countries included in Amnestys report were Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Czech Republic, France, Germany, Italy, Russia, the UK and the US.
> 
> The UK-based rights organisation said in the report that it recognised that the international community has taken some steps this year to restrict international arms transfers to the countries named.
> 
> But Amnesty said that existing arms-export controls had failed to prevent the transfer of arms in the preceding years.
> 
> "Arms embargos are usually a case of too little too late when faced with human rights crises," Hughes said.



US awaits inquiry ahead of Bahrain arms deal - Middle East - Al Jazeera English


----------



## High_Gravity

Anti-regime protests held in Bahrain








> Ahlul Bayt News Agency) - Bahraini protesters took out to the streets in many parts of the Persian Gulf sheikdom on Wednesday, calling on King Hamad bin Isa Al Kahlifa to step down.
> 
> The latest protests were held despite ongoing crackdowns by the Saudi-backed regime forces, who have killed scores of peaceful protesters and arrested hundreds of others since the start of the country's popular uprising in February.
> 
> The development came as Bahraini Foreign Minister Sheikh Khalid bin Ahmed Al Khalifa traveled to Washington on Wednesday to hold talks with US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton.
> 
> During the meeting, Clinton urged the Bahraini authorities to follow through on an independent investigation into the crackdown on the protests in Bahrain.
> 
> The result of the probe by an independent five-member panel was expected to be released by October 30, but was delayed until November 23.
> 
> Washington has come under mounting criticism for providing Bahrain, which serves as the base to US Fifth Fleet, with lethal weapons to be used against anti-regime protesters.
> 
> Since mid-February, thousands of anti-government protesters have been staging regular demonstrations in Bahrain, calling for the US-backed Al Khalifa royal family to relinquish power.
> 
> On March 14, troops from Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates invaded Bahrain to assist the ruling regime in its brutal crackdown on peaceful protesters in the Persian Gulf island.
> 
> Human rights activists say many Bahraini doctors and nurses have been detained, tortured, or have disappeared because they had evidence of atrocities committed by the authorities, security forces and riot police in the crackdown on anti-government protesters.



Anti-regime protests held in Bahrain


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain security forces clash with protesters 



> Security forces in Bahrain have used tear gas and armoured vehicles to drive back hundreds of protesters advancing toward a heavily guarded square that was once the center of pro-reform demonstrations in the Gulf nation.
> 
> Witnesses said hundreds of demonstrators marched on Pearl Square in Bahrain's capital Manama after a funeral procession on Friday morning for the 78-year-old father of an opposition leader.
> 
> Ali Hasan al-Dehi died on Thursday morning after reportedly having been severely beaten by riot police during a protest the day before in the village of Dehi. Opposition groups claim he died as a result of his alleged treatment by police.
> 
> Al-Dehi was the father of Hussein al-Dehi, who is the deputy-head of the main Shia opposition group. Authorities said he died of natural causes.
> 
> Video and images uploaded on social media websites on Friday appeared to show police cars driving at protesters in several locations. Al Jazeera was unable to verify the authenticity of the footage.
> 
> There were no immediate reports of injuries.



Bahrain security forces clash with protesters - Middle East - Al Jazeera English


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain: Protests Flare Up Ahead Of Release Of Report, Police Fires Tear Gas 








> MANAMA, Bahrain  The head of a special commission that investigated Bahrain's unrest says authorities used torture and excessive force against detainees arrested in crackdowns on the largest Arab Spring uprising in the Gulf.
> 
> The comments by Mahmoud Cherif Bassiouni are the first details from a highly anticipated report being released Wednesday on the harsh measures used against Shiite-led demonstrators seeking greater rights from Bahrain's Sunni monarchy.
> 
> Bassiouni's summary suggests the report will be highly critical of officials in the strategic kingdom, which is the home to the U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet.
> 
> The investigation, authorized by Bahrain's rulers, was based on more than 5,000 interviews.
> 
> THIS IS A BREAKING NEWS UPDATE. Check back soon for further information. AP's earlier story is below.
> 
> MANAMA, Bahrain (AP)  Riot police fired tear gas and stun grenades at demonstrators Wednesday after clashes erupted just hours before the release of an independent report on Bahrain's harsh crackdowns on the largest Arab Spring unrest in the Gulf.
> 
> The unrest outside the Bahraini capital Manama reflects the tense backdrop in the tiny island kingdom ahead of the highly anticipated report, which includes probes into alleged abuses by security forces after the country's majority Shiites opened their most sustained uprising for greater rights.
> 
> The special investigation commission, which was green lighted by Bahrain's Sunni monarchy in a bid to ease tensions, has spent months interviewing thousands of witnesses, officials and others about the chaotic and bloody months after protests began in February. Details of the report, which will focus on the period between Feb. 14 and March 30, have been a tightly held secret.
> 
> But conciliatory statements by the government in advance suggests authorities believe it could cast a harsh light on the tactics used against demonstrators and already noted in rights groups allegations: widespread arrests, purges from workplaces and universities, destruction of Shiite mosques and jail house abuses.
> 
> At least 35 people have been killed in violence related to the uprising, including several members of the security forces.
> 
> The latest street battles broke out after a 44-year-old man died when his car crashed into a house earlier in the day. Protesters say he swerved to avoid security vehicles. Bahrain's government said it has opened an investigation.
> 
> Although Bahrain's bloodshed and chaos is small in comparison with the huge upheavals across the Arab world  including renewed protests in Egypt  the island's conflict resonates from Tehran to Washington.
> 
> Bahrain is a critical U.S. ally as home to the U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet. Washington has taken a cautious line because of what's at stake: urging Bahrain's leaders to open more dialogue with the opposition, but avoiding too much public pressure.
> 
> There are signs of growing impatience with Bahrain's rulers from some U.S. lawmakers. A $53 million arms deal with Bahrain is on hold until the upcoming report is examined.
> 
> For Gulf leaders, led by powerful Saudi Arabia, the showdown in Bahrain is seen as a firewall to keep pro-reform protests from spreading further across the region. Gulf rulers have rallied behind the kingdom's embattled monarchy and sent in military reinforcements during the height of the crackdowns.
> 
> Bahrain is also viewed as a front-line fight against Iranian influence. The Sunni Arab monarchy and influential sheiks consider any significant gains by Bahrain's Shiites as a beachhead for Shiite powerhouse Iran, which has called the Saudi-led military units in Bahrain an "occupation force."



Bahrain: Protests Flare Up Ahead Of Release Of Report, Police Fires Tear Gas


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain: Authorities Fear Report Findings 








> DUBAI, United Arab Emirates  The findings of an independent investigation into Bahrain's 10-month-old unrest are still under wraps, but the Gulf kingdom's leaders were working hard in advance to control its possible fallout.
> 
> Admissions of excessive force against protesters and promises of more inquiries were part of a pre-emptive narrative ahead of Wednesday's highly anticipated report on the Gulf's main Arab Spring uprising, which also has become a flashpoint between U.S.-backed Gulf states and rival Iran.
> 
> The unprecedented wave of demonstrations, street marches and sit-ins by Bahrain's Shiite majority  which has long complained of systematic discrimination by the ruling Sunni dynasty  also has unsettled rulers across the oil-rich states who are accustomed to stifling domestic criticism by granting favors and making cash handouts.
> 
> The special investigation commission, which was green lighted by Bahrain's rulers in a bid to ease tensions, has spent months interviewing thousands of witnesses, officials and others about the chaotic and bloody months after protests began in February. Details of the report, which will focus on the period between Feb. 14 and March 30, have been a tightly held secret.
> 
> But the government's conciliatory tone in advance suggests authorities in the island kingdom believe it could cast a harsh light on the tactics used against demonstrators and already noted in rights groups allegations: widespread arrests, purges from workplaces and universities, destruction of Shiite mosques and jail house abuses.
> 
> Some of the strongest accusations have come from medical personnel from Bahrain's main state hospital, who claim they were beaten and ridiculed in custody after state authorities took over the Salmaniya Medical Complex, claiming its mostly Shiite staff who have treated injured protesters were opposition sympathizers. At least 35 people have been killed in violence related to the uprising, including several security forces.
> 
> Bahraini authorities counter that opposition claims are exaggerated and they could not allow protesters to claim control of key areas of the capital, including the main financial district  recently pointing to the actions of police in the United States to roust anti-Wall Street groups.
> 
> Although the numbers are small, Bahrain's conflict resonates from Tehran to Washington.
> 
> Report findings that are highly critical of the government could embolden protesters and force new policies from Western allies such as Washington, which has remained close to Bahrain's rulers because of strong strategic ties, including the base for the U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet. A $53 million arms deal with Bahrain is on hold until the upcoming report is examined.
> 
> For Gulf leaders, led by powerful Saudi Arabia, the conflict in Bahrain is seen as a firewall to keep pro-reform protests from spreading further across the region. Gulf rulers have rallied behind the kingdom's embattled monarchy and sent in military reinforcements during the height of the crackdowns.
> 
> Bahrain also is viewed as a front-line fight against Iranian influence. The Sunni Arab monarchy and influential sheiks consider any significant gains by Bahrain's Shiites as a beachhead for Shiite powerhouse Iran.
> 
> Earlier this month, Bahraini authorities accused five people of links to a suspected terror cell connected to Iran's Revolutionary Guard, whose alleged targets included attacks on the Saudi Embassy and the causeway linking Bahrain and Saudi Arabia. Although there had been no direct evidence of links between Bahrain's Shiites and Tehran, the claims underscore the intensity of the showdown.
> 
> The fissures in Bahrain are not new. For decades, Shiites have pushed for a greater voice in a country where they account for 70 percent of the 525,000 people but are generally blocked from top political and government posts.
> 
> The Arab Spring was the catalyst for the most sustained Shiite-led revolt. Protesters began occupying a square in the capital Manama in February  just days after crowds in Cairo's Tahrir Square celebrated the downfall of Hosni Mubarak.
> 
> Security forces later stormed Manama's Pearl Square, tore down the landmark three-pronged monument at its center and imposed martial law. Hundreds of activists, political leaders and Shiite professionals such as lawyers, doctors, nurses and athletes were jailed and tried on anti-state crimes behind closed doors in a special security court that was set up during emergency rule.
> 
> Three protesters have been sentenced to death and several prominent opposition leaders were sentenced to life in prison.
> 
> Bahrain's rulers have offered some concessions, including giving more powers to parliament and opening up a so-called "national dialogue" on reforms. But authorities have rebuffed a key protest demand for the monarchy to give up control of top government posts and share privileges.
> 
> As part of the attempts to quell protests, Bahrain in July approved an international commission to look into the protests and crackdowns.
> 
> The five-member panel's chairman, Mahmoud Cherif Bassiouni, an Egyptian-born professor of international criminal law and a former member of U.N. human rights panels, praised the kingdom for a historic decision.
> 
> It was unprecedented, Bassiouni said, for an Arab Muslim country that has gone through "a difficult time" to have an independent investigation "irrespective of where the chips might fall."
> 
> In a statement Monday, Bahrain said it expects the report by the Bahrain Independent Commission of Inquiry will be critical.
> 
> "Regrettably, there have been instances of excessive force and mistreatment of detainees," the government said, adding that prosecutors have charged 20 members of the security forces for alleged abuse of protesters during the uprising.



Bahrain: Authorities Fear Report Findings


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain police break up march as government orders investigation of abuses








> MANAMA, Bahrain  Police in Bahrain used tear gas Friday to disperse hundreds of anti-government protesters marching on the capital, witnesses said.
> 
> The countrys Sunni rulers also moved to mollify the mostly Shiite-led opposition movement by ordering prosecutors to investigate allegations of abuse by the security forces throughout Bahrains 10-month-old uprising.
> 
> Anti-government protesters stand in clouds of tear gas, trying to make their way out of it during clashes with riot police Friday, Dec. 9, 2011, in the Sanabis, Bahrain, neighborhood of the capital Manama. Following a nearby religious procession, hundreds of people chanting anti-government slogans ran toward an area that had been the hub of a spring uprising and is now a heavily militarized zone protesters regularly seek to reclaim. They were forced back by riot police just short of the area.
> The investigation ordered by the interior minister, Lt. Gen. Sheik Rashid bin Abdullah Al Khalifa, was announced late Thursday by the countrys Information Affairs Authority.
> 
> It covers all cases related to deaths, torture and inhumane treatment implicating police.
> 
> The move follows the recommendations made last month by a special commission that probed claims of human rights abuses during the uprising, in which at least 35 people, including security force members, were killed.
> 
> The commission was authorized in a bid to ease tensions with the majority Shiites, a rare example of an Arab regime subjecting itself to a harsh public reckoning.
> 
> It issued a 500-page report documenting torture, the use of excessive force and fast-track trials, as authorities tried to stamp out the largest of this years Arab Spring uprisings to hit the Gulf.
> 
> Opposition activists at the time said those responsible for the abuses needed to be brought to justice.
> 
> The Interior Ministry said Thursday it was following another of the reports recommendations by installing cameras to record interrogations, and that it signed an agreement with the International Committee of the Red Cross to develop better policing practices.
> 
> In Washington, State Department spokeswoman Victoria Nuland said the U.S. was encouraged by Bahrains steps, including the governments decision this week to drop charges against more than 100 athletes accused of participating in protests.
> 
> Nuland told reporters the U.S. wanted its ally to create and support a climate conducive to reconciliation.
> 
> The governments self-scrutiny has not defused the protest movement, however.
> 
> Witnesses said Fridays clashes began as demonstrators assembled in the village of Musalla outside the capital, Manama, for Shiite ceremonies to mark the holiday of Ashoura.
> 
> As the commemorations came to an end, some in the crowd began shouting anti-government slogans and started running in the direction of the capitals Pearl Square, witnesses said.
> 
> They were stopped by police as they neared the square. No injuries were reported, though some protesters appeared to have fainted and were being carried away by other demonstrators.


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain opposition remains wary of 'reform'













> In the wake of a highly publicised meeting between Bahrain's King Hamad and British Prime Minister David Cameron, critics in the country remain sceptical about reform.
> 
> Many in the Bahrain opposition see a committee that was set up by the king to oversee recommendations for change as being irrelevant.
> 
> They point to the fact that the leaders of two of the main political societies remain in jail along with a prominent human rights activist.
> 
> As one activist put it: "You cannot have political reform without them being part of the process - it's farcical." The activist asked not to be named for fear of reprisal.
> 
> Ibrahim Sharif, the leader of the secular party Wa'ad, Hassan Mushaima and Abduljalil Singace of the Shia party Haq and the prominent human rights activist Abdulhadi al-Khawaja are all serving long prison sentences.
> 
> They were convicted of trying to overthrow the government but international observers believe they are innocent of all charges.
> 
> There is strong evidence that they were tortured in detention.
> 
> The opposition say that releasing the men would be a sign that the king was serious about reform.
> 
> They also say that the more than 1,000 people - almost all Shia - who were sacked from their jobs for supporting calls for reform should be immediately re-instated.
> 
> "That's not happening," Mansoor al-Jamri told me. Mr Jamri is the editor of al-Wasat, the only independent newspaper in Bahrain. He called the sacking of Shia a form of apartheid.
> 
> "Releasing political prisoners, restoring people's jobs - these are easy steps, if the king is serious about meaningful change," the activist told me.
> 
> But the politician reality in Bahrain dictates that at best the king can only proceed very cautiously.



BBC News - Bahrain opposition remains wary of 'reform'


----------



## Nadarkhanian

I've had a good opinion of Bahrain for a while now, always seemed like a really progressive example of a middle-eastern country, this is heartbreaking.


----------



## High_Gravity

5 Bahrain policemen accused of torture to face trial



> DUBAI: The Bahraini authorities announced on Thursday that five police officers accused over the death by torture of two detainees, linked to anti-regime protests earlier this year, would face trial next month.
> 
> Nawaf Abdullah Hamza the Public Prosecution was quoted by the official Bahrain News Agency as saying that after examining allegations by the interior ministry of cases of torture and ill treatment, his office had decided to refer one case to the criminal court.
> 
> Five police officers have been implicated in the case, he said, adding that "two are accused of having beaten to death two of the detainees, and the three others are accused of failing to report the case."
> 
> He said the trial would start on January 11.
> 
> The Shiite-led mass demonstrations which rocked the Sunni-ruled kingdom of Bahrain earlier this year were violently crushed by government forces using live ammunition and heavy-handed tactics.
> 
> A special commission appointed to probe the crackdown on the month-long anti-government protests that erupted in March published a report last month denouncing the "excessive and unjustified use of force" by the authorities.
> 
> The Bahrain Independent Commission of Inquiry said 35 people were killed in the unrest, including five security personnel, and five detainees who were tortured to death while in custody. Hundreds were also injured.
> 
> Earlier on Wednesday, the government announced a policy of "zero tolerance" towards any abuse of political detainees, in line with the recommendations of the probe.



Read more: THE DAILY STAR :: News :: Middle East :: 5 Bahrain policemen accused of torture to face trial 
(The Daily Star :: Lebanon News :: THE DAILY STAR :: Breaking News, Lebanon News, Middle East News & World News)


----------



## JStone

Nadarkhanian said:


> I've had a good opinion of Bahrain for a while now, always seemed like a really progressive example of a middle-eastern country, this is heartbreaking.



A progressive dictatorship?


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain riot police clear protesters with tear gas after march demanding the government resign









> MANAMA, Bahrain &#8212; Riot police in Bahrain fired tear gas Friday to disperse several hundred protesters among thousands who took to the streets Friday to demand the government&#8217;s resignation after a fact-finding report uncovered torture and other abuses against detainees.
> 
> The protesters carried the red and white Bahraini flag as they marched for nearly four miles (six kilometers) along a highway running through Shiite neighborhoods in a northern district of the island kingdom. After the march, several hundred protesters gathered at a traffic circle, prompting police to seal off the road and clear the crowds with clouds of tear gas.
> 
> Bahrain&#8217;s Shiites, about 70 percent of the nation&#8217;s 525,000 citizens, complain of widespread discrimination under the kingdom&#8217;s Sunni rulers, including being blocked from top government or military posts. The monarchy has offered some concessions but refused to bow to demands for greater political freedoms and rights.
> 
> Activists accuse the government of failing to implement the recommendations of a fact-finding mission it authorized. The mission&#8217;s 500-page report, released in late November, found a number of detainees were tortured as &#8220;a deliberate practice by some&#8221; during the height of the protests in February and March.
> 
> &#8220;No change has happened,&#8221; said Fatima Ahmad, a 24-year-old protester. &#8220;All the officers and people who were involved in the violation of human rights were awarded different posts and positions. The government is fooling its own nation and that is why it must resign.&#8221;
> 
> The report on the crackdown was also highly critical of a special security court created under martial law that issued harsh penalties, including death sentences, and &#8220;denied most defendants elementary fair trial guarantees.&#8221;
> 
> Bahrain later lifted martial law and dissolved the security court.
> 
> The report urged Bahrain to review all the security court verdicts and drop charges against those accused of nonviolent acts such as joining or supporting the protests.



http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap...AYoNfw?docId=c96bfb0cf2fd4099b8af6b5ae6b8b0af


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahraini forces kill woman protester 








> A Bahraini woman has been killed in a tear gas attack by the Saudi-backed regime forces on an anti-government demonstration in an area near the capital, Manama.
> 
> 
> On Tuesday, 55-year-old Fakhria Jassim died after inhaling poisonous tear gas fired by regime forces to disperse the protesters in the area.
> 
> 
> Bahrainis have held a funeral ceremony for Jassim who came from Isa Town in the north of the country.
> 
> 
> Jassim was the third victim of the regime's violent crackdown on demonstrations since late November 2011.
> 
> 
> According to the main Bahraini opposition group al-Wefaq, 15-year-old Sayyed Hashem Saeed was hit in the head and killed by regime forces in the northeastern town of Sitra in late December 2011.
> 
> 
> On November 19, Ali al-Badah, 16, also died after being run over by a police vehicle during an anti-regime protest in Juffair village, near Manama.
> 
> 
> Dozens of people have been killed and thousands more have been arrested and put in jail or fired from their jobs in Bahrain since the beginning of the popular uprising in February 2011.
> 
> 
> In addition, many health workers, teachers, opposition figures and human rights activists in Bahrain are still facing trial or serving prison terms over participation in anti-government demonstrations.
> 
> 
> On Monday, the deputy head of the supreme judicial council of Bahrain, Sheikh Khalifa bin Rashid Al Khalifa, said a judicial panel established in accordance with the recommendations of the Bahrain Independent Commission of Inquiry would review verdicts that were initially not subject to appeal after being issued by a semi-military court over involvement in anti-government protests in mid-March 2011.



Bahraini forces kill woman protester - Tehran Times


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain riot police fire tear gas, stun grenades as protesters march into capital








> MANAMA, Bahrain  Security forces in Bahrain have fired tear gas and stun grenade after opposition groups staged a rare march into the center of the capital Manama.
> 
> Police set up checkpoints and many shops were closed after the Wednesday unrest. Clashes occur almost daily in the island kingdom, but mostly in areas outside the Manamas business districts.
> 
> Bahrains majority Shiites began protests nearly a year ago to seek greater rights from the ruling Sunni monarchy.
> 
> A government statement also said at least 41 policemen were injured in clashes with demonstrators that took place elsewhere on Tuesday. One policeman has severe burns from a petrol bomb.



Bahrain riot police fire tear gas, stun grenades as protesters march into capital - The Washington Post


----------



## Katzndogz

Wooo HOOOO

Another Shia - Sunni war.   

This is just an ordinary day.


----------



## Intense

JStone said:


> Nadarkhanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a good opinion of Bahrain for a while now, always seemed like a really progressive example of a middle-eastern country, this is heartbreaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A progressive dictatorship?
Click to expand...


Progressive Statism is Totalitarian. WTFU.


----------



## High_Gravity

In Bahrain, Worries Grow of Violent Shiite-Sunni Confrontation



> MANAMA, BAHRAIN  Mohammed Ibrahim, 19, a Shiite student at the University of Bahrain, says he has gotten used to the tear gas the police use to disperse protests, which he and his friends attend every Friday.
> 
> Suspended for several months after the violent suppression of last years pro-democracy movement, he recently was allowed back on campus.
> 
> They had suspended me because I participated in demonstrations on the campus and there had been fights with some Sunni students, Mr. Ibrahim said in an interview last week.
> 
> Now he is back in school, but the situation between Shiite students like him and Sunni students is very tense, he said.
> 
> I dont think any longer that peaceful demonstrations are enough, he said. I think we should fight the police back, when they attack us.
> 
> Mr. Ibrahim belongs to the 14th of February movement, a group that started with peaceful protests but that in recent weeks has seen some members calling on the Internet for violent protests to overthrow the government  and especially the ruling family.
> 
> He said he and other student activists were ready to fight with stones and Molotov cocktails.
> 
> We have to become strong, like some groups in Iraq who are defending the rights of Shiites, said his friend Salah, 22, who would only give his first name.
> 
> People like Mr. Ibrahim and his friends are a worry to Western and Arab security officials who say that the passions unleashed by last years democracy campaign are evolving into another violent Shiite-Sunni confrontation, like the one that plagues Iraq.
> 
> Ever since gaining independence from Britain in 1971, the islands Sunni rulers have had uneasy relations with some of the Shiite population, leading to periodic civil unrest. But now, according to a British security official speaking on condition of anonymity, We see an increase of attacks against policemen and a change in the language on the Internet from Shia and Sunni young people.
> 
> Bahrain has become the turf for a bigger regional conflict as well.
> 
> The situation in Bahrain started as a nonsectarian movement for freedom and turned into the hottest battlefield in the Iranian-Saudi regional war, said Omid Nouripour, a member of the German Parliament and an expert on Iran and security issues. As the kingdom of Saudi Arabia is supporting the state-repression inside Bahrain, Iran acts as the protector of the Shia.
> 
> Each Friday, before heading to protests, Mr. Ibrahim, like many other young Shiites, drives to Diraz, a village on the northwest coast, to listen to the kingdoms most influential Shiite cleric, Ayatollah Issa Qassim.
> 
> On a Friday this month, the mosque was packed to overflowing with worshipers. Nearby hung a large banner portraying Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini.
> 
> Until recently, Ayatollah Qassim preached peaceful protest, but last Friday his language changed. Criticizing police violence against female protesters, he said the police who attacked women could be attacked in return.
> 
> This is a really dangerous message to the government, said Habib al-Marzouk, who was present in the congregation. He said, It is enough, we cannot sit silent and see how they are attacking our women.
> 
> Mr. Marzouk said some Shiite youth would take that as broad approval for violence against security forces. A government official, speaking on condition of anonymity, said that since the speech some police officers had been heavily beaten.



http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/26/world/middleeast/26iht-m26-bahrain-conflict.html?ref=middleeast


----------



## georgephillip

"As the Arab Spring unfolded last year, protesters in the streets saw something startling about *the tools of repression being used on them*. The Humvees, tanks, helicopters were from the US government; the canisters of chemical agents used to attack them said, *'Made in the USA*.'

The Obama Administration wants to sell 44 of these M1152A1B2 Armored High Mobility Multi-Purpose Wheeled Vehicles (HMMWVs) and other weapons to the dictators of Bahrain. Bahrain, home to the US Fifth Fleet and close ally of Saudi Arabia, brutally suppressed the uprising among their citizens. 

"More than 40 pro-democracy protesters were killed and thousands more were arrested and tortured. While speaking out loudly on Libya's brutality, the Obama administration remained largely silent on Bahrain..."

Last fall Obama's plan to sell Bahrain $53 million worth of weapons encountered congressional opposition that forced the administration to delay the weapons transfer.

Now, sources have leaked the news that Obama is quietly moving forward with the arms sales to another Middle Eastern dictator, despite their on-going human rights abuses.

Obama Administration Quietly Selling Arms to Bahrain Despite Continuing Human Rights Abuses | Common Dreams


----------



## High_Gravity

Congressmen Confront Bahrain Over Recent NGO Visa Restrictions








> WASHINGTON -- With the first anniversary of the popular uprising, and subsequent suppression, in Bahrain fast approaching, a number of human rights organizations are asking a dreaded question: What happens if there's another crackdown, and not enough international organizations are there to witness it?
> 
> This unlikely circumstance has started to seem like a serious possibility in recent weeks, as the government of Bahrain -- amid its own internal investigation and repeated promises of reforms and accountability -- has stepped up its denial of visas to human rights oriented non-governmental organizations.
> 
> On Thursday, the brewing controversy received a boost in attention as a bipartisan collection of congressmen signed on to a letter to Sheikh Hamad Bin Isa Al-Khalifa, the ruler of Bahrain, asking him to "reconsider the recent travel bans" on the NGOs:
> 
> As we approach the one-year anniversary of mass protests in Bahrain on February 14th, reversing these bans would support your pledge to engage international organizations and individuals "in order to ensure that there is no return to unacceptable practices once the Bahrain Independent Commission of Inquiry has left Bahrain."
> 
> The letter, an advance copy of which was obtained by The Huffington Post, is set to be delivered to Sheikh Hamad later Thursday.
> 
> The letter is being circulated by the office of Rep. Jim McDermott (D-Wash.), and is also signed by Sen. Ron Wyden (D-Ore.) and Reps. Keith Ellison (D-Minn.), Donald Payne (D-N.J.), Lynn Woolsey (D-Calif.), Mike Honda (D-Calif.), James McGovern (D-Mass.), John Conyers (D-Mich.) Jim Moran (D-Va.), Trent Franks (R-Ariz.) and John Carter (R-Texas).
> 
> The increased congressional attention to the matter comes as Egypt faces growing condemnation from the international community over its treatment of American and European pro-democracy NGOs. In late December, heavily armed security officials stormed the Cairo offices of several NGOs under the pretense of investigating whether the groups were properly registered.
> 
> The obstacles to NGO workers in Bahrain have been far less aggressive, but equally disruptive, aid workers say. The trouble began in early January, when Richard Sollom, the deputy director of Physicians for Human Rights, was turned away from the border at the Bahrain airport.



Congressmen Confront Bahrain Over Recent NGO Visa Restrictions


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain anti-government protesters seek new Freedom Square for uprising anniversary



> MANANA, Bahrain  Tens of thousands of anti-government protesters in Bahrain are streaming toward a site they seek to occupy for the one-year anniversary of their uprising in the Gulf kingdom.
> 
> Riot police did not immediately intervene as crowds headed to an empty lot dubbed Freedom Square in the village of Miqsha outside the capital Manama. Miqsha has been a site of ongoing clashes between Shiite-led protesters and police.
> 
> Bahrains Sunni monarchy permitted limited sit-ins ahead of the Feb. 14 anniversary.
> 
> But Fridays march appears aimed at creating a new round-the-clock hub of the protest movement similar to Mananas Pearl Square, which was stormed by security forces last year.



Bahrain anti-government protesters seek new &lsquo;Freedom Square&rsquo; for uprising anniversary - The Washington Post


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain should stop prosecuting protesters, U.S. envoy says








> Bahrain should stop prosecuting "all persons accused of offenses involving political expression," the United States chief human rights envoy said Thursday.
> 
> The Persian Gulf island nation has been roiled by protests seeking greater democracy and more voice for Shiite Muslims in the Sunni Muslim monarchy. Human rights groups say hundreds of demonstrators were given excessive and unfair sentences in special military courts last year.
> 
> Bahrain is a sensitive spot for the United States: It has long been an ally against Iran, but police crackdowns there have spurred charges that the U.S. has a double standard on human rights.
> 
> Assistant Secretary of State Michael H. Posner praised Bahraini King Hamed ibn Isa Khalifa for sparking an independent investigation of alleged human rights violations, which culminated in a November report that found government forces tortured protesters. It recommended dropping charges against demonstrators.
> 
> Posner said Bahrain still needed to drop those charges. He also expressed concerns about police using excessive force, including "widespread and sometimes indiscriminate use of tear gas."



Bahrain should stop prosecuting protesters, U.S. envoy says - latimes.com


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain Protests: Police Fire Tear Gas, Stun Grenades As Protesters Try To Occupy Landmark Square








> MANAMA, Bahrain (AP)  Security forces in Bahrain fired tear gas and stun grenades at protesters trying to occupy a landmark square in the nation's capital on Monday ahead of the one-year anniversary of the Gulf kingdom's Shiite-led uprising.
> 
> Thousands of opposition supporters marched through Manama's streets in the largest attempt in months to retake Pearl Square, the central roundabout that served as the epicenter of weeks of protests last year by Bahrain's Shiite majority against the ruling Sunni dynasty.
> 
> Thousands of riot police and other security forces have staked out positions around the square and across the Gulf island nation to prevent the opposition from staging a mass rally in or near the plaza to mark Tuesday's one-year anniversary of the revolt.
> 
> Opposition supporters were undeterred by the authorities' warnings of zero tolerance for anti-government activities around the strategic island that is the home of the U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet.
> 
> "We will not back down," said Nader Abdulimam, who had taken refuge in a house just outside of Manama with other protesters overcome by tear gas. "This has gone on for one year and it will go for another year or more."
> 
> Some protesters hurled firebombs and rocks after the security forces fired tear gas. In an area about six miles (10 kilometers) west of central Manama, some demonstrators stood atop Bahrain's ancient burial mounds  some more than 5,000 years old  waving flags featuring the image of Pearl Square's six-pronged monument.
> 
> More than 50 police vehicles filled a site that protesters have dubbed "Freedom Square," which hosted several government-sanctioned opposition gatherings last week.
> 
> After the government imposed martial law last March in response to the demonstrations, security forces stormed the protesters' encampment at the landmark square in a bid to crush the uprising. The authorities then razed the towering white monument that stood in the center of the plaza.
> 
> The now heavily guarded square holds great symbolic value for Bahrain's opposition movement, and protesters have repeatedly tried to reoccupy it. But authorities have effectively locked off the capital to demonstrations since March.
> 
> Emergency rule was lifted in June, but street battles between security forces and protesters still flare up almost every day in the predominantly Shiite villages around the capital.
> 
> At least 40 people have been killed during months of unprecedented political unrest in Bahrain, the Gulf country hardest hit by upheaval during last year's Arab Spring protests. Neighboring Saudi Arabia and other Sunni-ruled Gulf states dispatched troops to Bahrain in March to help crush the protests.
> 
> Shiites account for about 70 percent of Bahrain's population of some 525,000 people, but say they have faced decades of discrimination and are blocked from top political and security posts.
> 
> Bahrain's Sunni rulers have promised reforms, although they refused to make the far-reaching changes the protesters and the main Shiite group, Al Wefaq, have demanded. These include ending the monarchy's ability to select the government and set key state policies.



Bahrain Protests: Police Fire Tear Gas, Stun Grenades As Protesters Try To Occupy Landmark Square


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain Grand Prix will go ahead as planned, says Bernie Ecclestone








> The Formula One supremo Bernie Ecclestone promised on Thursday "there will be no problem with the Bahrain Grand Prix" even though petrol bombs, tear gas, rubber bullets and stun grenades were used in last week's clash between police and demonstrators in the Gulf kingdom.
> 
> Contractually, the teams will have to go if asked to do so by Ecclestone and the FIA. But even though some individuals and sponsors have private misgivings, Ecclestone said: "Nobody is saying we're not going or we don't want to go or anything. Everybody is quite positive. I've told all the teams there's no problem at all. I'm absolutely 100% sure we'll go there and there will be no problem."
> 
> But Ecclestone did say officials in Bahrain would take extra precautions to ensure the safety of everyone involved with the Formula One circus, which arrives in two months. "I am sure the people there will make sure, just in case there's a problem. I am sure there won't be a problem," he said.
> 
> The Bahrain issue will dominate the agenda at the start of the season, which will open in Melbourne on 18 March. But there is a mounting confidence, however fragile, that the race will now take place unless there are further flashpoints between now and then.
> 
> Last year the race, which was scheduled to open the season, was called off on safety grounds. Tickets for this year's race, which is scheduled to take place on 22 April, went on sale last week.
> 
> The violence last week marked the anniversary of the "Day of Rage" pro-democracy demonstrations. Since then, however, the pro-race lobby has received important support from the war crimes expert Cherif Bassiouni, who chaired the independent commission that has examined the protests that have taken place in the country.
> 
> In a letter to Zayed Alzayani, the chairman of the Bahrain International Circuit, Bassiouni said the revival of the race is "an important point of departure for the people of Bahrain to forge ahead in their national efforts towards reconciliation".
> 
> Ecclestone has announced a new technology supplier to the sport. Tata Communications has signed a multi-year technology service and marketing agreement with Formula One Management. It means the Mumbai-based company will now become the official web hosting and content delivery network provider to F1, which for many years has resisted the advance of the digital age.



Bahrain Grand Prix will go ahead as planned, says Bernie Ecclestone | Sport | The Guardian


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahraini infant killed by tear gas fired by regime forces 








> Another Bahraini infant has died from asphyxia after inhaling poisonous tear gas fired by Saudi-backed regime forces in the capital, Manama.
> 
> Bahraini activists say the 45-day old infant died on Monday after regime forces fired tear gas at anti-government protesters in a residential area, Al-Alam news channel reported.
> 
> Bahraini troops heavily rely on tear gas and stun grenades to disperse peaceful anti-government protesters. Several Bahraini civilians, mostly senior citizens and kids, have also died from asphyxia after regime troops fired tear gas in residential areas and into homes in violation of international standards that Bahrain is a signatory to.
> 
> Amnesty International has warned about the Bahraini government's misuse of tear gas against anti-regime protesters and has called for an investigation into the tear gas-related deaths.



Bahraini infant killed by tear gas fired by regime forces - Tehran Times


----------



## High_Gravity

Tens of thousands demand democracy in huge Bahrain protest








> Tens of thousands of Bahrainis demonstrated on Friday to demand democratic reforms, stepping up pressure on the U.S.-allied government with the biggest protest yet in a year of unrest.
> 
> They began marching along a highway near Manama in response to a call from leading Shiite cleric Sheikh Isa Qassim, who urged people to renew their calls for greater democracy.
> 
> A live blog showed images of the protesters carrying banners denouncing "dictatorship" and demanding the release of detainees.
> 
> "We are here for the sake of our just demands that we cannot make concessions over and we stick with them because we have sacrificed for them," Sheikh Isa Qassim said before the march in his weekly sermon in the Shi'ite village of Diraz.
> 
> Qassim and other Shiite clerics led the march.
> 
> "It is the biggest demonstration in the past year. I would say it could be over 100,000," said a Reuters photographer after protesters filled up the main Budaiya highway in the area of Diraz and Saar, west of Manama.
> 
> Security forces fired tear gas at a small group of protesters, but the rally was mostly peaceful, the BBC reported.
> 
> Activists had called for the biggest rally since the Bahraini authorities quelled a popular protest with help from Saudi troops more than a year ago.
> 
> Later, hundreds of protesters broke away from the march to walk down the main highway into Manama in an attempt to return to a traffic intersection that protesters occupied for a month during last year's uprising.
> 
> Activists said riot police blocking the road fired tear gas and the interior ministry said protesters threw stones.
> 
> The government, pressed by its Western allies to allow peaceful expression of dissent, has allowed more opposition protests in recent months.
> 
> The BBC reported some protesters chanted "Down, down Hamad," referring to King Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa.
> 
> A statement from the royal court praised a small Friday rally of several hundred government loyalists under the name "Fateh Gathering", and the Qassim march, as signs of democratic maturity.
> 
> "The events at the Fateh Gathering as well as the gathering in the Northern Governorate are a source of pride for Bahrainis as a model of correct democratic behavior," state news agency BNA reported.



World News - Tens of thousands demand democracy in huge Bahrain protest


----------



## Peach

The government, pressed by its Western allies to allow peaceful expression of dissent, has allowed more opposition protests in recent months.

The BBC reported some protesters chanted "Down, down Hamad," referring to King Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa.

A statement from the royal court praised a small Friday rally of several hundred government loyalists under the name "Fateh Gathering", and the Qassim march, as signs of democratic maturity.

"The events at the Fateh Gathering as well as the gathering in the Northern Governorate are a source of pride for Bahrainis as a model of correct democratic behavior," state news agency BNA reported.
**********************************************************
 More of the  ARAB SPRING that Bush got credit for?


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain, Belarus Added to 'Enemies of the Internet' List








> Reporters Without Borders has added Bahrain and Belarus to its "Enemies of the Internet" list for their restrictive approach to the Web.
> 
> Bahrain and Belarus join the ranks of other countries that RWB considers to be most restricting Internet freedom, including Burma, China, Cuba, Iran, North Korea, Saudi Arabia, Syria, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan and Vietnam.
> 
> "Bahrain offers an example of an effective news blackout based on a remarkable array of repressive measures: keeping the international media away, harassing human rights activists, arresting bloggers and netizens (one of whom died in detention), smearing and prosecuting free speech activists, and disrupting communications, especially during the major demonstrations," RWB said.
> 
> Belarus President Lukashenko, meanwhile, has increasingly cracked down on the Web as citizens have used it to mobilize against his regime.
> 
> "The list of blocked websites has grown longer and the Internet was partially blocked during the 'silent protests,'" RWB said. "Some Belarusian Internet users and bloggers have been arrested while others have been invited to 'preventive conversations' with the police in a bid to get them to stop demonstrating or covering demonstrations."
> 
> The Belarus government has used Twitter to intimidate protestors, RWB continued, while the country's main ISP has diverted those trying to access social network Vkontakte to sites with malware.
> 
> A new law that took effect on Jan. 6, meanwhile, "reinforced Internet surveillance and control measures," RWB said.
> 
> Last year, Bahrain and Belarus were on RWB's "under surveillance" list, but their actions bumped them up to the official "enemies" list.
> 
> The "under surveillance" category includes countries like Egypt, where "the new regime has resumed old practices and has directly targeted the most outspoken blogger," RWB said.
> 
> But it also includes Australia, thanks to its content filtering plans, as well as France, due to its anti-piracy laws.
> 
> RWB also called out Eritrea ("a police state that keeps its citizens away from the Internet"), Malaysia ("which continues to harass bloggers"), Russia (used cyber attacks to stop political debate), South Korea (censoring North Korean propaganda), Thailand (sending bloggers to prison), Turkey (thousands of inaccessible websites), Sri Lanka (online media blocked), and the United Arab Emirates (surveillance has been reinforced preventively in response to the Arab Spring).
> 
> RWB noted, however, that Thailand "could soon join the club of the world's most repressive countries as regards the Internet," thanks to continued content filtering and jailing of bloggers.



Bahrain, Belarus Added to 'Enemies of the Internet' List | News & Opinion | PCMag.com


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain says "significant" progress made on reforms








> (Reuters) - Bahrain's king on Tuesday said his island state had rolled out a raft of reforms in the wake of international criticism of its crackdown on protesters last year but now needed to prove it could put them into practice.
> 
> At least 1,000 people were detained when The Sunni Muslim kingdom crushed protests led by its Shi'ite majority demanding curbs to the power of the ruling family and an end to sectarian discrimination.
> 
> King Hamad bin Isa al-Khalifa said the country had made significant progress in reforming its security sector, judiciary, social policy and media since the unrest in February-March 2011.
> 
> "The doors of dialogue have and continue to be open," the king said in a speech. "We want our people to feel and see the differences these changes have on their lives. The challenge of the coming months will be to translate these into tangible, cultural changes."
> 
> Bahrain's opposition were not immediately available for comment but last week said the promised reforms were not enough and had made no change on the ground.
> 
> Bahrain, which hosts the U.S. Fifth Fleet, called in troops from fellow Sunni monarchies Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates to help crack down on protesters. The kingdom has acknowledged that a number of people died under torture and protest leaders were given jail terms by a military tribunal.



Bahrain says significant progress made on reforms | Reuters


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain Activists Hunger Strike Belies Image of Calm Ahead of Formula One Race








> Two weeks before Bahrain is scheduled to hold a prestigious international motor race, the kingdoms attempts to project an image of calm were shattered on Friday when the police fired tear gas at thousands of protesters in the capital, Manama. As The Associated Press reports, the security forces dispersed marchers demanding the release of a leading rights activist, Abdulhadi al-Khawaja, who has been on hunger strike for 58 days.
> 
> The Bahrain Grand Prix Formula One race, which was canceled last year amid concerns about a crackdown on dissent, is supposed to begin on April 20, under the banner, Unified: One Nation in Celebration.
> 
> Mr. Khawaja, the jailed founder of the Bahrain Center for Human Rights, was one of eight opposition leaders sentenced to life in prison by a special security court for plotting to topple the government of the kingdom through pro-democracy demonstrations.
> 
> The activists lawyer told Reuters that his client was moved to a military hospital and fed intravenously on Friday after his health deteriorated sharply.
> 
> Late Thursday, Mr. Khawajas daughter, Zainab, was arrested outside the interior ministry clinic where he was being held. Several brief video clips shot surreptitiously by activists driving past the ministry building captured what they said was Ms. Khawajas voice, as she shouted baba  Arabic for papa  to her father inside.



Bahrain Activist's Hunger Strike Belies Image of Calm Ahead of Formula One Race - NYTimes.com


----------



## JStone

High_Gravity said:


> Bahrain Activist&#8217;s Hunger Strike Belies Image of Calm Ahead of Formula One Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two weeks before Bahrain is scheduled to hold a prestigious international motor race, the kingdom&#8217;s attempts to project an image of calm were shattered on Friday when the police fired tear gas at thousands of protesters in the capital, Manama. As The Associated Press reports, the security forces dispersed marchers demanding the release of a leading rights activist, Abdulhadi al-Khawaja, who has been on hunger strike for 58 days.
> 
> The Bahrain Grand Prix Formula One race, which was canceled last year amid concerns about a crackdown on dissent, is supposed to begin on April 20, under the banner, &#8220;Unified: One Nation in Celebration.&#8221;
> 
> Mr. Khawaja, the jailed founder of the Bahrain Center for Human Rights, was one of eight opposition leaders sentenced to life in prison by a special security court for &#8220;plotting to topple the government&#8221; of the kingdom through pro-democracy demonstrations.
> 
> The activist&#8217;s lawyer told Reuters that his client was moved to a military hospital and fed intravenously on Friday after his health deteriorated sharply.
> 
> *Late Thursday, Mr. Khawaja&#8217;s daughter, Zainab, was arrested outside the interior ministry clinic where he was being held. Several brief video clips shot surreptitiously by activists driving past the ministry building captured what they said was Ms. Khawaja&#8217;s voice, as she shouted &#8220;baba&#8221; &#8212; Arabic for &#8220;papa&#8221; &#8212; to her father inside*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahrain Activist's Hunger Strike Belies Image of Calm Ahead of Formula One Race - NYTimes.com
Click to expand...


I wouldn't think muslimes would name their daughter Zainab given the scandalous history of the name: Zainab was muhammad's daughter in law whom he married after his adopted son divorced Zainab, which caused outrage even among his own people who viewed it as a form of incest.  Islimic history tells about how muhammad was sexually attracted to Zainab.    Good thing a message from allah arrived conveniently, as it always did, saying the marriage of muhammad to his former daughter in law was halal.


----------



## High_Gravity

JStone said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bahrain Activists Hunger Strike Belies Image of Calm Ahead of Formula One Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two weeks before Bahrain is scheduled to hold a prestigious international motor race, the kingdoms attempts to project an image of calm were shattered on Friday when the police fired tear gas at thousands of protesters in the capital, Manama. As The Associated Press reports, the security forces dispersed marchers demanding the release of a leading rights activist, Abdulhadi al-Khawaja, who has been on hunger strike for 58 days.
> 
> The Bahrain Grand Prix Formula One race, which was canceled last year amid concerns about a crackdown on dissent, is supposed to begin on April 20, under the banner, Unified: One Nation in Celebration.
> 
> Mr. Khawaja, the jailed founder of the Bahrain Center for Human Rights, was one of eight opposition leaders sentenced to life in prison by a special security court for plotting to topple the government of the kingdom through pro-democracy demonstrations.
> 
> The activists lawyer told Reuters that his client was moved to a military hospital and fed intravenously on Friday after his health deteriorated sharply.
> 
> *Late Thursday, Mr. Khawajas daughter, Zainab, was arrested outside the interior ministry clinic where he was being held. Several brief video clips shot surreptitiously by activists driving past the ministry building captured what they said was Ms. Khawajas voice, as she shouted baba  Arabic for papa  to her father inside*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahrain Activist's Hunger Strike Belies Image of Calm Ahead of Formula One Race - NYTimes.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't think muslimes would name their daughter Zainab given the scandalous history of the name: Zainab was muhammad's daughter in law whom he married after his adopted son divorced Zainab, which caused outrage even among his own people who viewed it as a form of incest.  Islimic history tells about how muhammad was sexually attracted to Zainab.    Good thing a message from allah arrived conveniently, as it always did, saying the marriage of muhammad to his former daughter in law was halal.
Click to expand...


I didn't think they really cared too much about incest, marriage among first cousins is prevalent even in this day in that part of the world.


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain Violence Grows With Mob Attacks 








> MANAMA, Bahrain  Mobs with iron rods and sticks ransacked a supermarket belonging to a major Shiite-owned business group Wednesday, a company official said, as part of a spike in violence in the Gulf nation in retaliation for a bomb attack on police.
> 
> The attack appeared linked to a wave of reprisals and intimidation by suspected Sunni groups angered by the 14-month-old uprising by Bahrain's Shiite majority seeking to weaken the powers of the kingdom's Sunni monarchy.
> 
> The growing unrest, which has included vigilante-style attacks in some Shiite areas, also could escalate worries by Formula One teams about whether to participate in the April 22 Bahrain Grand Prix. The race was called off last year amid security fears and Bahrain's leaders are pushing hard to bring back the event as a sign of stability in the island nation.
> 
> Amir Jawad, a board member for the Jawad Business Group, said the mob smashed windows and caused other damage to the supermarket in what he called a "systematic" series of attacks. The crowds also roamed outside the headquarters of the company, which owns supermarkets, cafes and fast-food outlets.
> 
> Jawad said company security guards detained at least two suspected attackers. There were no immediate reports of injuries.
> 
> "The vigilantes used iron, steel and wood sticks," he said.
> 
> Jawad sites have faced sporadic vandalism since the uprising began in February 2011 in the strategic Gulf nation, which is home to the U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet. Bahrain's Shiites account for about 70 percent of the population, but they claim they face widespread discrimination and are kept from top government or military posts.
> 
> Nearly 50 people have died in the Arab Spring's longest-running street battles. Apparent Sunni mobs have stepped up reprisals following a blast Monday that injured seven policemen. On Tuesday, Bahrain said four suspects had been arrested in connection with the blast.
> 
> In some Shiite areas, apparent Sunni hard-liners carrying knives and sticks staged hit-and-run attacks late Tuesday and set up roadblocks, said witnesses, who spoke on condition of anonymity in fear of receiving pressures from authorities.
> 
> The largest Shiite political group, Al Wefaq, claimed that security forces failed to confront the "militias."
> 
> In Egypt, a prominent Bahraini activist was barred Wednesday from entering the country upon the request of a security agency, an airport official said.
> 
> Nabeel Rajab is the second Bahraini activist to have difficulties coming into Egypt in recent weeks. Pro-democracy groups say authorities have been cracking down on networking between regional activists.



Bahrain Violence Grows With Mob Attacks


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

High_Gravity said:


> Bahrain Violence Grows With Mob Attacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MANAMA, Bahrain  Mobs with iron rods and sticks ransacked a supermarket belonging to a major Shiite-owned business group Wednesday, a company official said, as part of a spike in violence in the Gulf nation in retaliation for a bomb attack on police.
> 
> The attack appeared linked to a wave of reprisals and intimidation by suspected Sunni groups angered by the 14-month-old uprising by Bahrain's Shiite majority seeking to weaken the powers of the kingdom's Sunni monarchy.
> 
> The growing unrest, which has included vigilante-style attacks in some Shiite areas, also could escalate worries by Formula One teams about whether to participate in the April 22 Bahrain Grand Prix. The race was called off last year amid security fears and Bahrain's leaders are pushing hard to bring back the event as a sign of stability in the island nation.
> 
> Amir Jawad, a board member for the Jawad Business Group, said the mob smashed windows and caused other damage to the supermarket in what he called a "systematic" series of attacks. The crowds also roamed outside the headquarters of the company, which owns supermarkets, cafes and fast-food outlets.
> 
> Jawad said company security guards detained at least two suspected attackers. There were no immediate reports of injuries.
> 
> "The vigilantes used iron, steel and wood sticks," he said.
> 
> Jawad sites have faced sporadic vandalism since the uprising began in February 2011 in the strategic Gulf nation, which is home to the U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet. Bahrain's Shiites account for about 70 percent of the population, but they claim they face widespread discrimination and are kept from top government or military posts.
> 
> Nearly 50 people have died in the Arab Spring's longest-running street battles. Apparent Sunni mobs have stepped up reprisals following a blast Monday that injured seven policemen. On Tuesday, Bahrain said four suspects had been arrested in connection with the blast.
> 
> In some Shiite areas, apparent Sunni hard-liners carrying knives and sticks staged hit-and-run attacks late Tuesday and set up roadblocks, said witnesses, who spoke on condition of anonymity in fear of receiving pressures from authorities.
> 
> The largest Shiite political group, Al Wefaq, claimed that security forces failed to confront the "militias."
> 
> In Egypt, a prominent Bahraini activist was barred Wednesday from entering the country upon the request of a security agency, an airport official said.
> 
> Nabeel Rajab is the second Bahraini activist to have difficulties coming into Egypt in recent weeks. Pro-democracy groups say authorities have been cracking down on networking between regional activists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahrain Violence Grows With Mob Attacks
Click to expand...


Al Jazeera's Bahrain documentary wins award

Bahrain : Explosion targeting mercenaries Formula 1


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

The Bahrain dictatorship were using facebook to intimidate and round up opponents, many of whom were tortured and murdered by police death squads 

Shiite mosques torn down 

Obama: 'When people yern to be free, the US listens...', except when its a US ally.


----------



## High_Gravity

Urbanguerrilla said:


> The Bahrain dictatorship were using facebook to intimidate and round up opponents, many of whom were tortured and murdered by police death squads
> 
> Shiite mosques torn down
> 
> Obama: 'When people yern to be free, the US listens...', except when its a US ally.



I have to agree with you there, Bahrain is definently being ignored. To be fair though anyone using Facebook to make negative comments about the goverment in any country in the Middle East will be round up and treated the same way.


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain Gran Prix: F1 Race Takes Off Despite Protests And Increased Security 








> MANAMA, Bahrain  Under heavy security, Bahrain's embattled leaders toasted the return Sunday of the coveted Formula One Grand Prix even as riot police used armored vehicles to virtually seal off opposition strongholds and fight hit-and-run clashes in the Arab Spring's longest-running street battles.
> 
> The contrasts put the Gulf kingdom's divisions in stark relief: The Sunni rulers basking in the F1 glamour at the desert circuit while security forces imposed lockdown tactics against Shiite neighborhoods at the heart of the more than 14-month-old uprising.
> 
> The heavy security appeared to choke off the large-scale demonstrations of recent days that have embarrassed Bahrain's Western-backed monarchy, which lobbied hard for the race's return as a symbol of stability. Smaller clashes, meanwhile, flared in some areas with police firing tear gas and stun grenades.
> 
> But the presence of the race itself  canceled last year because of unrest  raised questions among rights groups and others about Western tolerance for Bahrain's crackdowns and whether F1 organizers overlooked the island nation's political upheavals in favor of their close ties with Bahrain's rulers.
> 
> In many ways, Bahrain remains the outlier of the Arab Spring.
> 
> Its ruling dynasty has been spared serious pressures from Western allies because of its strategic role as home of the U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet  the Pentagon's main regional counterweight against Iran  and its extremely close bonds with neighboring Saudi Arabia, which now keeps troops in Bahrain.
> 
> Bahrain's Sunni rulers also have framed the fight as a pro-Western stand against Iranian influence. They claim Shiite giant Iran is pulling the strings with Bahrain's majority Shiites. They account for about 70 percent of Bahrain's more than half million citizens but are mostly excluded from positions of power.



Bahrain Gran Prix: F1 Race Takes Off Despite Protests And Increased Security


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahraini Court Orders Retrials for Activists








> CAIRO  A Bahraini court on Monday ordered retrials for a political activist who has been on a hunger strike for nearly three months and 20 others who were convicted by a military tribunal for their participation in protests last year against Bahrains ruling monarchy.
> 
> The activists, including some with life sentences, were not released pending the new trials. The official Bahraini news agency said the court that would hear the appeal would reconsider the proceedings from the beginning.
> 
> Bahrain, a close American ally, promised broad reforms after its harsh crackdown on months of protests last year, protests that focused attention on the ruling dynastys stranglehold on political life, torture of dissidents by the authorities and the Sunni minoritys dominance of the countrys Shiite majority. Up to 70 people have been killed since the protests broke out in February 2011.
> 
> Despite the promises of reform and some improvements, human rights advocates say the monarchy has resisted fundamental change, failing to hold senior officials to account or to release activists imprisoned on politically motivated charges. In some cases, the authorities have simply adjusted, rather than ended, their abusive tactics, advocates say, and unrest has continued.
> 
> In a report released Sunday, Human Rights Watch said that Bahraini police officers were still beating and torturing detainees, months after the kingdom recruited high-profile police officials from London and Miami to reform the security services. The group said it had interviewed 14 males, including several teenagers, who said they were arrested and beaten for participating in protests.



http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/01/w...rial-for-jailed-activists.html?ref=middleeast


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain protest leaders appear in court for retrial



> (Reuters) - Bahrain began a civilian trial of 13 protest leaders on Tuesday but adjourned the session because hunger striker Abdulhadi al-Khawaja and another defendant were too ill to attend, lawyers and witnesses said.
> 
> Last week the Gulf Arab state's highest appeals court ordered a re-trial after a military court convicted the men last year of using violence in protests led by majority Shi'ites in an effort to topple the Sunni monarchy.
> 
> But the court did not release the protest leaders or cancel their original convictions, despite calls from international rights groups for their unconditional release.
> 
> Eight of the 13 who had expressed support for turning Bahrain into a republic are serving life sentences. One man was released last week and seven others are abroad or in hiding.
> 
> "The lawyers asked that they be allowed to talk to their clients," said Khawaja's lawyer, Mohammed al-Jishi, after Tuesday' hearing. "I said I had not been able to see Abdulhadi for a month. I can't defend him if I can't talk to him."
> 
> Two of the accused were absent, Khawaja and Sheikh Mirza al-Mahroos, who prosecutors said were both in hospital, Jishi said. The judge adjourned the case to May 22 to allow the two men to attend and lawyers to see their clients.
> 
> "I don't know how they will bring him (to court)," Jishi said of human rights activist Khawaja, a Bahraini-Danish national who has been on hunger strike for three months.



Bahrain protest leaders appear in court for retrial | Reuters


----------



## JStone

High_Gravity said:


> Bahrain protest leaders appear in court for retrial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Reuters) - Bahrain began a civilian trial of 13 protest leaders on Tuesday but adjourned the session because hunger striker Abdulhadi al-Khawaja and another defendant were too ill to attend, lawyers and witnesses said.
> 
> Last week the Gulf Arab state's highest appeals court ordered a re-trial after a military court convicted the men last year of using violence in protests led by majority Shi'ites in an effort to topple the Sunni monarchy.
> 
> But the court did not release the protest leaders or cancel their original convictions, despite calls from international rights groups for their unconditional release.
> 
> Eight of the 13 who had expressed support for turning Bahrain into a republic are serving life sentences. One man was released last week and seven others are abroad or in hiding.
> 
> "The lawyers asked that they be allowed to talk to their clients," said Khawaja's lawyer, Mohammed al-Jishi, after Tuesday' hearing. "I said I had not been able to see Abdulhadi for a month. I can't defend him if I can't talk to him."
> 
> Two of the accused were absent, Khawaja and Sheikh Mirza al-Mahroos, who prosecutors said were both in hospital, Jishi said. The judge adjourned the case to May 22 to allow the two men to attend and lawyers to see their clients.
> 
> "I don't know how they will bring him (to court)," Jishi said of human rights activist Khawaja, a Bahraini-Danish national who has been on hunger strike for three months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahrain protest leaders appear in court for retrial | Reuters
Click to expand...


Let's just destroy these arab countries invented after WW I and start all over without them.


----------



## High_Gravity

JStone said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bahrain protest leaders appear in court for retrial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Reuters) - Bahrain began a civilian trial of 13 protest leaders on Tuesday but adjourned the session because hunger striker Abdulhadi al-Khawaja and another defendant were too ill to attend, lawyers and witnesses said.
> 
> Last week the Gulf Arab state's highest appeals court ordered a re-trial after a military court convicted the men last year of using violence in protests led by majority Shi'ites in an effort to topple the Sunni monarchy.
> 
> But the court did not release the protest leaders or cancel their original convictions, despite calls from international rights groups for their unconditional release.
> 
> Eight of the 13 who had expressed support for turning Bahrain into a republic are serving life sentences. One man was released last week and seven others are abroad or in hiding.
> 
> "The lawyers asked that they be allowed to talk to their clients," said Khawaja's lawyer, Mohammed al-Jishi, after Tuesday' hearing. "I said I had not been able to see Abdulhadi for a month. I can't defend him if I can't talk to him."
> 
> Two of the accused were absent, Khawaja and Sheikh Mirza al-Mahroos, who prosecutors said were both in hospital, Jishi said. The judge adjourned the case to May 22 to allow the two men to attend and lawyers to see their clients.
> 
> "I don't know how they will bring him (to court)," Jishi said of human rights activist Khawaja, a Bahraini-Danish national who has been on hunger strike for three months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahrain protest leaders appear in court for retrial | Reuters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's just destroy these arab countries invented after WW I and start all over without them.
Click to expand...


I been to Bahrain, it was actually a pretty nice country, they had booze, good women, lax dress standards, hell I saw a blonde Russian lady with her whole ass showing from under her skirt, my damn jaw dropped. However this was about 10 years ago before all this bullshit started.


----------



## JStone

High_Gravity said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bahrain protest leaders appear in court for retrial
> 
> 
> 
> Bahrain protest leaders appear in court for retrial | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just destroy these arab countries invented after WW I and start all over without them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I been to Bahrain, it was actually a pretty nice country, they had booze, good women, lax dress standards, hell I saw a blonde Russian lady with her whole ass showing from under her skirt, my damn jaw dropped. However this was about 10 years ago before all this bullshit started.
Click to expand...


Point taken, although, the same opportunities are available on the Lower East Side of NY and they have excellent kosher delis there too.


----------



## High_Gravity

JStone said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just destroy these arab countries invented after WW I and start all over without them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I been to Bahrain, it was actually a pretty nice country, they had booze, good women, lax dress standards, hell I saw a blonde Russian lady with her whole ass showing from under her skirt, my damn jaw dropped. However this was about 10 years ago before all this bullshit started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point taken, although, the same opportunities are available on the Lower East Side of NY and they have excellent kosher delis there too.
Click to expand...


Oh the US is definently a better place to live than Bahrain, as far as Arab countries though Bahrain is one of the better ones, definently better than Kuwait or Saudi Arabia.


----------



## JStone

High_Gravity said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I been to Bahrain, it was actually a pretty nice country, they had booze, good women, lax dress standards, hell I saw a blonde Russian lady with her whole ass showing from under her skirt, my damn jaw dropped. However this was about 10 years ago before all this bullshit started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point taken, although, the same opportunities are available on the Lower East Side of NY and they have excellent kosher delis there too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh the US is definently a better place to live than Bahrain, as far as Arab countries though Bahrain is one of the better ones, definently better than Kuwait or Saudi Arabia.
Click to expand...


Lebanon and Beirut *used to be* beautiful.  Beirut was the Paris of the ME and the Christian Lebanese viewed themselves as European, def. not Arabs.  To be called an Arab was taken as an insult


----------



## High_Gravity

JStone said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point taken, although, the same opportunities are available on the Lower East Side of NY and they have excellent kosher delis there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the US is definently a better place to live than Bahrain, as far as Arab countries though Bahrain is one of the better ones, definently better than Kuwait or Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lebanon and Beirut *used to be* beautiful.  Beirut was the Paris of the ME and the Christian Lebanese viewed themselves as European, def. not Arabs.  To be called an Arab was taken as an insult
Click to expand...


Lebanon went to hell when they started letting in all those Palestinian refugees, than the whole dynamics of the country changed. Iran was also nice during the Shah's time.


----------



## JStone

High_Gravity said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the US is definently a better place to live than Bahrain, as far as Arab countries though Bahrain is one of the better ones, definently better than Kuwait or Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lebanon and Beirut *used to be* beautiful.  Beirut was the Paris of the ME and the Christian Lebanese viewed themselves as European, def. not Arabs.  To be called an Arab was taken as an insult
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lebanon went to hell when they started letting in all those Palestinian refugees, than the whole dynamics of the country changed. Iran was also nice during the Shah's time.
Click to expand...


Lebanon used to be 80/20 Christian/Muslim; today, it's maybe 20/80.  It's no coincidence that Lebanon's fortunes have taken a decided turn for the worse.


----------



## High_Gravity

JStone said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JStone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lebanon and Beirut *used to be* beautiful.  Beirut was the Paris of the ME and the Christian Lebanese viewed themselves as European, def. not Arabs.  To be called an Arab was taken as an insult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lebanon went to hell when they started letting in all those Palestinian refugees, than the whole dynamics of the country changed. Iran was also nice during the Shah's time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lebanon used to be 80/20 Christian/Muslim; today, it's maybe 20/80.  It's no coincidence that Lebanon's fortunes have taken a decided turn for the worse.
Click to expand...


Lebanon is basically an Iranian state a Hezbollah strong hold.


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain Protesters Decry Unity Plans With Saudis



> Tens of thousands of protesters chanting "Bahrain is not for sale" jammed a major highway Friday to denounce proposals for closer unity between the unrest-torn Gulf kingdom and neighboring Saudi Arabia.
> 
> The rally's large turnout  demonstrators stretched for more than five kilometers (three miles) along a main highway  underscored the strong backlash to efforts by Bahrain's rulers to integrate key policies such as defense and foreign affairs with their powerful Saudi neighbor.
> 
> Riyadh has aided Bahrain's embattled Sunni monarchy with troops and money during the island nation's 15-month uprising.
> 
> Leaders for Bahrain's majority Shiites call the unity proposal a sellout of the country's independence and an effort to give Saudi security forces a stronger hand in crackdowns in the strategic island kingdom, which is home to the U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet.
> 
> Gulf Arab leaders earlier this week delayed any decisions on seeking greater unity among members of the six-nation Gulf Cooperation Council. Some members, such as the United Arab Emirates, also have raised questions about whether closer GCC cooperation would give too much power to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Crowds streaming along a highway outside Bahrain's capital Manama on Friday chanted slogans, such as "No unity, no unity," and "Bahrain is not for sale."
> 
> Bahrain has been hit by near daily protests and clashes since the Shiite-led uprising began in February 2011 inspired by revolts in other Arab countries. Opposition groups seek a greater Shiite political voice in the Sunni-ruled nations. At least 50 people have died in the unrest in Bahrain, where a Saudi-led Gulf force came to the aid of the ruling dynasty last year.



Bahrain Protesters Decry Unity Plans With Saudis - ABC News


----------



## High_Gravity

Secret Clinics Tend to Bahrains Wounded








> MANAMA, Bahrain  Three young men were slumped on a living room mat, groaning with pain from nuggets of birdshot lodged in a cheek, a forehead and under the lid of an eye.
> 
> Dr. Ghassan Dhaif, 46, and his wife, Dr. Zahra al-Samar, were jailed last year for treating protesters. Theyve destroyed the health services in the whole country, Dr. Dhaif said.
> Bahrains nightly protests had exacted their reliable toll.
> 
> Friends dragged the men away from the clashes and the riot police, to a safe house nearby. Soon, it was time to go, but not to a hospital: the police were there, too. No one goes to the hospital, one protester said.
> 
> Instead, the men traveled to one of dozens of houses that are scattered throughout this island nation, where a secret and growing network of caregivers  doctors, first-aid medics or people with no medical experience at all  wait daily for the casualties from the protests. The houses are not really field hospitals, but rather sitting rooms, often equipped with nothing more than bandages and gauze.
> 
> For the injured protesters, the houses have replaced the countrys largest public hospital, the Salmaniya Medical Complex, which has been a crucial site in the conflict between Bahrains ruling monarchy and its opponents since the beginning of a popular uprising in February 2011. Activists say that because of a heavy security presence at the hospital, protesters  or people fearful of being associated with Bahrains opposition  have been afraid to venture there for more than a year. That reluctance, officials and activists say, may be responsible for several deaths.
> 
> Last spring, the hospital became a symbol of the states repression, as the government arrested  and in some cases tortured  protesters, doctors and nurses for their involvement with the uprising. As its problems persist, Salmaniya has come to represent Bahrains dangerous impasse, marked by a growing rift between the countrys Shiite majority, which has long complained of official discrimination, and the Sunni political elite.
> 
> The authorities continue to prosecute Shiite doctors who worked at the hospital on charges including plotting to overthrow the government. Some of the doctors say their arrests represented a purge of Shiites, allowing the government to replace them with Sunni loyalists.
> 
> A report released Monday by Physicians for Human Rights says some of the current problems at Salmaniya stem from the conduct of security forces in the hospital and at its gates. People interviewed by the group said guards stopped arriving cars and questioned the passengers. They asked what village they were from, a way of telling whether someone was Shiite or Sunni.
> 
> People with physical injuries, including those possibly related to the impact of tear-gas canisters, are brought inside for additional interrogation. The report said that the hospitals chief executive, Dr. Waleed Khalifa al-Manea, had urged the Interior Ministry, which oversees security at Salmaniya, to stop the practice.



http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/22/w...inics-tend-to-bahrains-wounded.html?ref=world


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain Police Battle Biggest Protests in Weeks



> MANAMA, Bahrain (AP)  Riot police in Bahrain fired tear gas and stun grenades Friday as tens of thousands of protesters staged the biggest anti-government demonstrations in weeks in the divided Gulf nation.
> 
> Opposition groups called for major rallies after a prominent rights activist, Nabeel Rajab, was placed back in detention earlier this week on fresh charges linked to his social media posts.
> 
> Bahrain has experienced near daily protests for 16 months caused by an uprising by the kingdom's Shiite majority seeking greater political rights from the Western-backed Sunni monarchy. At least 50 people have died in the unrest since February 2011.
> 
> There were no immediate reports of injuries from Friday's street battles, which left piles of burning trash and clouds of stinging tear gas in the western outskirts of the capital, Manama.
> 
> Bahrain's rulers have crucial support from neighboring Saudi Arabia, but are under pressure from their U.S. allies to reopen dialogue with Shiite opposition factions. A new government initiative for talks is expected to be announced next week. But main Shiite groups have already signaled that negotiations are futile unless the ruling dynasty agrees to give up its near total control of government affairs in the strategic island, which is home to the U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet.
> 
> Earlier Friday, a defense lawyer said a court hearing is planned next week for an 11-year-old boy detained for allegedly taking part in the anti-government protests.



http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2012/06/08/world/middleeast/ap-ml-bahrain.html?ref=world


----------



## bobgnote

Compare the posts on later pages, with posts by ignoramouses, on page 1.

Do you think any of the american idiots learned what has been happening, since the death of Muhammed, 632 C.E. our years, or did they just put American Idiot on the I-pod and rock out, to Billy's NSA-feed overproduction?

Hey!  Tourists married to the Navy!  The US supports Sunni tyrants, like Saddam and King of Bahrain, since the US is an ally of Turkey, where Sunni originated, but Turkey is secular, and Iraq and Bahrain have Shiite majorities!  Did you learn that, at one of these threads, finally?

I wonder when the DDs are going to notice the US cannot gain anything, but war and bankruptcy, by supporting former UK imperialism and modern Zionism?  We'll run out of money, DDs.


----------



## High_Gravity

bobgnote said:


> Compare the posts on later pages, with posts by ignoramouses, on page 1.
> 
> Do you think any of the american idiots learned what has been happening, since the death of Muhammed, 632 C.E. our years, or did they just put American Idiot on the I-pod and rock out, to Billy's NSA-feed overproduction?
> 
> Hey!  Tourists married to the Navy!  The US supports Sunni tyrants, like Saddam and King of Bahrain, since the US is an ally of Turkey, where Sunni originated, but Turkey is secular, and Iraq and Bahrain have Shiite majorities!  Did you learn that, at one of these threads, finally?
> 
> I wonder when the DDs are going to notice the US cannot gain anything, but war and bankruptcy, by supporting former UK imperialism and modern Zionism?  We'll run out of money, DDs.



Dear God shut the fuck up retard.


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain Revolt: 'He Keeps Asking Why We Won't Take Him Home' 









> Twenty-two-year-old Mohammed Abdulhadi al-Shakar has been confined to a Bahraini prison since September 16, 2011. He doesnt understand why. Nor does he understand why his brother hasnt come yet to pick him up. Al-Shaker is mentally disabled. We talked to his brother and aunt in October.
> 
> Al-Shaker had been arrested once before, in September. He had joined some guys who went demonstrating and was picked up when the riot police entered the village.
> 
> The next day, we got a phone call from the police explaining where he was imprisoned, Mohammeds aunt says. She describes her nephew as an unstoppable boy, who loves to join boys meeting outside. We cant control him, she says. Mohammed is unable to act independent, which has been established in a medical report issued by the Ministry of Health.
> 
> That first time, Mohammed was released after spending two days in a police prison. He clearly had been beaten, his eye was red and swollen, his brother says.
> 
> Two weeks later, the scenario was repeated. Mohammed went to the funeral of a martyr in Sitra (a nearby village) on September 16, his aunt remembers. The last thing we heard before he disappeared, was that he had run into a house. For three days, we didnt know where he was, whether he was arrested or was hiding somewhere. Then we got a phone call from the police saying that Mohammed had been arrested again. Two weeks later he received permission to call us. It was a very short call, enough to know he was so scared.
> 
> We went to the prison to see him every day after this call. They refused us every time. His medical report was not accepted.



Bahrain Revolt: 'He Keeps Asking Why We Won't Take Him Home'


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain Medics Trial: 9 Convicted Of Helping Anti-Government Protesters








> MANAMA, Bahrain -- Nine medical professionals accused of aiding Bahrain's anti-government uprising were sentenced Thursday to prison terms ranging from one month to five years, a decision that brought complaints from international rights groups and a senior U.S. envoy.
> 
> Nine others were freed, and 15-year sentences were upheld against two doctors who fled Bahrain.
> 
> The verdicts came nearly eight months after the 20-member group was sentenced to prison terms of between five and 15 years by a now disbanded security tribunal, set up by the Sunni monarchy as part of crackdowns against Shiite-led protests that began in February 2011. A retrial in civilian court was ordered earlier this year.
> 
> The cases against the doctors and nurses were among the most sensitive for Bahrain's leadership as it struggles with near daily clashes and protests by the kingdom's majority Shiites. The state-run Salmaniya Medical Complex was thrust into the forefront of the unrest after security forces stormed a protest encampment in the early weeks of the uprising.
> 
> Authorities claim some medical personnel openly sided with the demonstrations and tried to topple Bahrain's ruling system, which has close ties to the West and hosts the U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet. The medical teams deny the charges and accuse state security forces of abuses such as turning wards into makeshift detention sites for suspected protesters. They also alleged they suffered beatings and other torture while in custody.
> 
> Michael Posner, assistant secretary of state for democracy, human rights and labor, told reporters in Bahrain's capital, Manama, that Washington was "disappointed" by the court ruling. He appealed for reconciliation talks in Bahrain but acknowledged that the nation remains deeply divided.
> 
> In March, Bahrain's government announced it would pursue charges against only five members of the group. But the judge ignored the statement and moved ahead with the retrial for all.
> 
> "This is a black day for doctors and medical professionals," said Rula Al Safar, a nurse who was among those freed.
> 
> Dr. Ali al-Ikri, who was sentenced to five years, called the decision "political." Those convicted have four weeks to appeal.



Bahrain Medics Trial: 9 Convicted Of Helping Anti-Government Protesters


----------



## High_Gravity

Ali Hasan Trial: Bahrain Delays Verdict In Case Of 11-Year-Old








> MANAMA, Bahrain  A Bahrain court has adjourned the case of an 11-year-old boy accused of taking part in anti-government protests and says it will hand down a verdict July 5.
> 
> The sixth-grade student, who was in court Wednesday alongside his father, spent a month behind bars and took his final school exams there. The boy, Ali Hasan, faces charges of joining an illegal gathering and other claims related to the ongoing unrest in the troubled Gulf nation. Defense lawyer Shahzalan Khamis has asked the court to drop the charges.
> 
> The boy is among the youngest suspects detained in crackdowns on protests led by Bahrain's Shiite majority, which seeks a greater political voice from the ruling Sunni dynasty.



Ali Hasan Trial: Bahrain Delays Verdict In Case Of 11-Year-Old


----------



## Roudy

High_Gravity said:


> Ali Hasan Trial: Bahrain Delays Verdict In Case Of 11-Year-Old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MANAMA, Bahrain  A Bahrain court has adjourned the case of an 11-year-old boy accused of taking part in anti-government protests and says it will hand down a verdict July 5.
> 
> The sixth-grade student, who was in court Wednesday alongside his father, spent a month behind bars and took his final school exams there. The boy, Ali Hasan, faces charges of joining an illegal gathering and other claims related to the ongoing unrest in the troubled Gulf nation. Defense lawyer Shahzalan Khamis has asked the court to drop the charges.
> 
> The boy is among the youngest suspects detained in crackdowns on protests led by Bahrain's Shiite majority, which seeks a greater political voice from the ruling Sunni dynasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali Hasan Trial: Bahrain Delays Verdict In Case Of 11-Year-Old
Click to expand...

What a bunch of sick fucks.  Is there anything that is off limits to these people?


----------



## High_Gravity

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ali Hasan Trial: Bahrain Delays Verdict In Case Of 11-Year-Old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MANAMA, Bahrain  A Bahrain court has adjourned the case of an 11-year-old boy accused of taking part in anti-government protests and says it will hand down a verdict July 5.
> 
> The sixth-grade student, who was in court Wednesday alongside his father, spent a month behind bars and took his final school exams there. The boy, Ali Hasan, faces charges of joining an illegal gathering and other claims related to the ongoing unrest in the troubled Gulf nation. Defense lawyer Shahzalan Khamis has asked the court to drop the charges.
> 
> The boy is among the youngest suspects detained in crackdowns on protests led by Bahrain's Shiite majority, which seeks a greater political voice from the ruling Sunni dynasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali Hasan Trial: Bahrain Delays Verdict In Case Of 11-Year-Old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a bunch of sick fucks.  Is there anything that is off limits to these people?
Click to expand...


I honestly don't know, things in Bahrain are heating up and nobody is talking about it.


----------



## Jos

*Bahrain: Campaign to arrest Alkhalifa dictator&#8217;s torturer son as repression intensifies*


> The arrest, torture and abuse of a young female University student by the men of John Timoney and John Yates has shaken the country to the core. Zahra Al Shaikh, 21, from Karbabad, was arrested for taking part in an anti-regime peaceful protest. She was subjected to horrific treatment, stripped and indecent images of her were taken by the security forces. She is accused of anti-regime activities and is threatened with a long term prison sentence. Bahrainis have been horrified at the treatment of this young Bahraini girl and have vowed not to accept Alkhalifa rule and to resist it at any cost.
> 
> As the Alkhalifa regime intensified its crackdown against Bahrainis, Mohammad Al Buflasa has been arrested and taken to the torture chambers. Mr Al Buflasa is a young Bahraini who was the first to be imprisoned after the Revolution following a speech at the Pearl Roundabout in February 2011. He remained behind bars for ten months before being released. He comes from Sunni background and his participation in the people&#8217;s revolution has angered the Alkhalifa who have been trying to present a sectarian argument to explain the Revolution. Several NGOs have issued statements demanding Al Buflasa&#8217;s immediate release, but, to date, Mohammad is still in incarceration at the Alkhalifa torture dungeons.
> 
> One of the Alkhlaifa courts has issued ruling against re-building the mosques that had been destroyed by the Al Khalifa/Al Saud joint forces. The Alkhalifa&#8217; ministry of Justice has considered their rebuilding at the hands of the citizens as illegal. Thus a new War ofthe Mosques has developed and more Shia mosques may are being targeted for demolition. The Bissioni report was critical of destroying religious symbols of the native inhabitants.


Bahrain: Campaign to arrest Alkhalifa dictator&#8217;s torturer son as repression intensifies

This is yet again a clear demonstration that for the US government, when democracy and human rights don't impede "business as usual", they are tolerated; when they appear as though they may impede "business as usual" for the US, they are not tolerated.

This administration should be duly embarrassed by the horrific,unjust, and inhumane behaviour of the Sunni Alkhlaifa monarchy against its Shiite majority subjects, but you don't hear a word of reproach from Washington, because Bahrain is home to the US Navy's 5th Fleet.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zainab al-Khawaja, Bahrain Activist, Hurt By Gas Canister, Say Witnesses 








> MANAMA, Bahrain  Bahraini police wounded a prominent human rights activist by shooting her in the leg with a tear gas canister, witnesses said Thursday.
> 
> Yousef al-Muhafedha, a member of the Bahrain Center for Human Rights, said he saw police use a gun to fire the canister at Zainab al-Khawaja at close range after anti-government protesters gathered in the village of Buri southwest of the capital of Manama a day earlier.
> 
> Police appeared to recognize al-Khawaja, he added.
> 
> The injury did not appear life-threatening. Associated Press photos taken shortly after the shooting showed her limping with blood trickling down her right leg.
> 
> Al-Khawaja is the daughter of jailed activist Abdulhadi al-Khawaja, whose hunger strike of more than 100 days brought renewed international attention to the protest movement in Bahrain. She couldn't immediately be reached for comment.
> 
> The government Information Affairs Authority said police had not received al-Khawaja's claim of injury, but that all such cases are taken seriously.
> 
> "If citizens have been harmed due to misconduct or negligence, they are requested to immediately file a complaint so that it can be investigated as soon as possible," the authority said in an emailed response to questions.
> 
> It added that "precaution should always be exercised" by Bahrainis taking part in unauthorized demonstrations.
> 
> Clashes between police and protesters happen nearly every day.
> 
> As night fell Thursday, witnesses said police fired tear gas in an effort to disperse protesters in Aali and other predominantly Shiite villages south and west of Manama.



Zainab al-Khawaja, Bahrain Activist, Hurt By Gas Canister, Say Witnesses


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain Protests: Court Orders Monitoring For 11-Year-Old 








> MANAMA, Bahrain  A Bahraini court ruled Thursday that an 11-year-old boy accused of taking part in anti-government protests may remain at home but must be monitored by authorities.
> 
> The ruling appeared to bring the case to a close.
> 
> Ali Hasan's case has been closely watched because he was one of the youngest demonstrators taken into custody in the unrest in the strategic Gulf island nation, which serves as the base for the U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet.
> 
> Bahrain has experienced more than 16 months of near daily protests in an uprising led by the kingdom's Shiite majority. It seeks greater political rights from the Western-backed Sunni monarchy.
> 
> The juvenile court judge ruled that Hasan must be monitored by a social worker for a year, according to Bahraini authorities and the boy's lawyer, Shahzalan Khamis. Visits will be scheduled once every six months.
> 
> Hasan was detained in May on charges of joining an illegal gathering and other claims related to the unrest. The government alleges he was involved in blocking roads three times on May 13.
> 
> He was allowed to return home June 11 after a month in custody. The final ruling in his case wasn't reached until Thursday.
> 
> Even with the court's decision, Hasan's legal status remains unclear. Khamis, his lawyer, told The Associated Press that the charges against her client have not formally been dropped.
> 
> "The decision today condemns him indirectly," she said after the court's ruling. "I am not happy with the decision. This boy is innocent and did not commit a crime."



Bahrain Protests: Court Orders Monitoring For 11-Year-Old


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain Is Criticized for Its Torrent of Tear Gas Use








> Despite a pledge to stop abuses by its security forces, the ruling Sunni minority in the tiny Persian Gulf kingdom of Bahrain is engaged in systematic and disproportionate use of tear gas on its restive Shiite majority, permitting police officers to routinely fire volleys at point-blank range at crowds and into homes and vehicles in Shiite neighborhoods, a leading rights group said in a report released on Wednesday.
> 
> The group, the Physicians for Human Rights, which has been highly critical of the Bahraini monarchys behavior since the Shiite protests inspired by the Arab Spring uprisings began there 18 months ago, called the policy on tear gas use unprecedented in the world, even among dictatorships where tear gas is a staple tool for crowd control.
> 
> Its report, based on dozens of interviews of victims in Bahrain and forensic evidence gathered there by the groups investigators in April, said the Shiite populaces abnormally prolonged exposure to the tear gass toxic components had already led to an alarming increase in miscarriages, respiratory ailments and other maladies.
> 
> It documented examples of grievous wounds suffered by civilians whose skulls and limbs had been struck by metal tear gas canisters blasted from a few feet away. The report also described instances in which people not engaged in protests were attacked with tear gas fired into their cars and through the windows or doors of their homes, including at least two cases in which residents died from complications from exposure to the gas because they were trapped in enclosed spaces.
> 
> Since February 2011, the Bahraini government has unleashed a torrent of these toxic chemical agents against men, women and children, including the elderly and infirm, asserted the report, titled Weaponizing Tear Gas.
> 
> Luma E. Bashmi, acting director of International Media Affairs at Bahrains Information Affairs Authority, rejected the reports assertions. The government of Bahrain denies and condemns the use of lethal force or unlawful means in controlling demonstrations in the Kingdom of Bahrain, she said in a statement. Any means that have been exercised by security forces adhere to international standards of riot control. Suggestions that the use of tear gas in Bahrain is severely injurious or even lethal is simply not backed up by any research or proof.
> 
> The report acknowledged that an official Bahraini commission of inquiry that was convened last year to investigate abuses of Shiite protesters was highly critical, finding that security forces had used excessive force, torture and forced confessions in the crackdown. The Bahraini authorities had promised improvements as a result.
> 
> Richard Sollom, the deputy director of the Physicians for Human Rights and an author of the report, who was scheduled to testify on Wednesday at a House hearing in Washington on whether Bahrain has adhered to its promises, said that he had become cynical about official Bahraini pledges.



http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/01/w...r-torrent-of-tear-gas-use.html?_r=1&ref=world


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain says ban on protests is response to rising violence








> (CNN) -- Bahrain defended its decision Wednesday to impose a ban on all public protests, following calls from rights group Amnesty International to lift it immediately as a breach of people's right to free speech.
> 
> Bahrain's Information Affairs Authority said in a statement that the ban was needed because "increasing violence has resulted in death and serious injury to many."
> 
> Most recently, two police officers died as a result of attacks with petrol bombs and a homemade bomb, the IAA said.
> 
> Since the start of the year, there have on average been two or more licensed protests a week, the authority said, many of which expressed views critical of the government.
> 
> "However, all too often these demonstrations devolved into violence and lawlessness as demonstrators dispersed and youths armed with petrol bombs and other weapons took their place, launching assaults on public security officers and civilians," the statement said.
> 
> Bahrain protests stifled during race From May to July, there were 91 injuries requiring treatment to members of the police force, averaging about one a day, it added.
> 
> "The reality is that one would be hard pressed to find a protest that both begins and ends peacefully," IAA spokesman Fahad Albinali said. "The fact of the matter is that there has been an escalation of violence by some elements of the opposition and those who regularly engage in riotous activity."
> 
> Violent clashes have broken out between security forces and opposition protesters on numerous occasions since protests began in the Persian Gulf kingdom in February 2011, spurred by uprisings in Tunisia and Egypt.
> 
> But Amnesty International warned that a ban on all public gatherings was unwarranted and amounted to a drastic crackdown on people's freedoms.



Bahrain says ban on protests is response to rising violence - CNN.com


----------



## High_Gravity

Bahrain Activist Sentenced For Anti-King Tweets 








> MANAMA, Bahrain -- A civil court has sentenced an online activist to six months in prison on charges of insulting the Gulf nation's king in Twitter posts, the official news agency said Thursday.
> 
> The activist, whose name was not released, was among four people arrested last month for allegedly defaming Bahrain's monarch in cases that mirror other social media crackdowns by Gulf Arab rulers. Court rulings on the three other Twitter activists are expected next week.
> 
> The official Bahrain News Agency said that in addition to the sentence, the court on Thursday ordered the activist's laptop and mobile phone confiscated.
> 
> Bahrain has been hit by unrest for nearly 21 months as the island's Shiite Muslim majority seeks a greater political voice in the Sunni-ruled kingdom that hosts the U.S. Navy's 5th Fleet.
> 
> The prosecutions have brought strong criticism from media freedom groups  as has the government's announcement Tuesday banning public demonstrations.
> 
> The ban is the most sweeping attempt to quash the kingdom's anti-government uprising since martial law rules went into effect during the early months of unrest last year. It sharply increases pressure on political groups from the Shiite majority.
> 
> Shiites comprise about 70 percent of Bahrain's 525,000 citizens, but claim they face systematic discrimination such as being denied top political and security posts. The Sunni monarchy has made a series of concessions  including giving more powers to the elected parliament  but opposition groups say the reforms do little to loosen the ruling family's hold on power.



Bahrain Activist Sentenced For Anti-King Tweets


----------

